# Leio's PLA military photos (kinds of military equipments)



## cnleio

Hi mates, glad to meet u here! 
I creat a new PLA photos/pics thread here to share many PLA interesting & awesome pics. 

The purpose of this thread is to honor the PLA and ppl who serve and have served in it. 
Few things to remember before going any further:
- Read the forum rules
- Any disrespectful posts will be reported
- Avoid reposting and posting old images in general, we are more interested in seeing something new
- Stay on topic

Welcome other mates to share their pics of China Army/Airforce/Navy in this thread, also welcome any question about PLA and China. Any contributions to this thread are more than welcome.


PS All pics from China internet, internal military forums, and official sites. Just provide or add some introduction and explanation for PLA equipments.
PPS if some pics had been posted in other threads, i'm sorry firstly.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Well... Anyone could tell me how can i enable the BB code tag, or which level i need to reach to post image links ? Pls,ths.

Is that reach requirement of SENIOR MEMBER,or over 100 post, or 100 thanked can insert image links? I really need some help here. Thank you very much.
======================Looks problem has been done, ths all======================

2012-11-24 PLAN J-15 fighter firstly landing CV16 A.C and taking off from the deck:
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/wnIbP.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2012-11-24 PLAN J-15 fighter firstly landing CV16 A.C and taking off from the deck:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Flying photos of PLAAF fighters:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Flying photos of PLAAF fighters:

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Flying photos of PLAAF fighters:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2012 PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

J-31







2012 December, PLAAF 100x fighters(J10A,J11,J11B,Su30mkk,KJ2000,KJ200) simulated combat exercise:






















PLA Army WZ-10 and WZ-9 armed helicopter fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

WZ-19 and WZ-10 armed helicopter face to face:






China 056 class corvette formally join NAVY (south china sea fleet of PLAN)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PAF JF-17 show







ChengDu J-10B fighter RCS test on the ground







Winter night ... soldier's night vision device

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2012.12.19 Navy in the Gulf of Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2012.12.17 Finished 527th mission of Gulf of Aden, PLAN fleet visited to Sydny 
(1x ocean supply ship,2x 054A class frigates)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China MBT-2000 tank sell to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

WZ-19 coming, little one but has the power.
(8x AKD-10 or AKD-9 anti-tank missile, 14x 90mm rocket)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

CH-4 UAV












'Wing Loong' UAV


















ChengDu J-10B fighter test flight (full mount)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

"American style" operation crew Looks really like deck crew from some U.S Navy CVNxx....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Chinese generals seeing anti-tank SADARM (Sense and Destroy Armor)






China anti-tank SADARM










Anti-tank projectiles exploded from the SADARM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

One cool pic, WZ-10: "I'm a bird,even can fly upside down."






WZ-10 and WZ-19 armed helicopter served in PLA Army







According to 2012 ZhuHai Airshow news, China had successfully pushed L-15 into foreign trainer market, some foreign country had ordered L-15 trainers from China 

China L-15 advanced jet trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

There is already a thread of the PLA photos you should post there, you can also upload personal images from your collection onto your profile if you like.


----------



## cnleio

Old photos, 2011 PLA SOF hunt and CQB training:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Hu Songshan said:


> There is already a thread of the PLA photos you should post there, you can also upload personal images from your collection onto your profile if you like.


Hi mod, well i see there'r already some PLA news&discuss threads.But could i opean a new pic thread to share my pics here? PLS...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

cnleio said:


> Hi mod, well i see there'r already some PLA news&discuss threads.But could i opean a new pic thread to share my pics here? PLS...



You can keep this thread if I move it here fair enough ? 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/


----------



## cnleio

Old photos, 2011 PLA SOF hunt and CQB training:


----------



## Sasquatch

^^^^^

I will check up on that but until then ok you can keep posting.


----------



## cnleio

Hu Songshan said:


> You can keep this thread if I move it here fair enough ?
> Military Photos & Multimedia



Yep,it's OKay. But before come here, the mod of Military Photos & Multimedia just told me to open PLA thread in China board yet &#19968; &#19968; ...



Hu Songshan said:


> ^^^^^
> I will check up on that but until then ok you can keep posting.


Thank you very much, my LORD~!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Old photos, 2011 PLA SOF hunt and CQB training:


----------



## cnleio

Old photos, 2011 PLA SOF hunt and CQB training:


----------



## cnleio

China news released PLAAF UAV control platform.





















========================================================
JH7A bomber/fighter cockpit:


----------



## cnleio

Rare pics, radar consoles of PLAAF KJ-2000 AWACS












=================================================================
&#8216;Black Hawk&#8217; in PLA Army, have served for 18years &#65288;1984 China bought 24x S-70 helicopters from U.S Sikorsky corporation&#65289;







=================================================================
Nice pics, J-10A taking off and landing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China 6x6 type92 IFV family

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

J-20 in CAC (N.o2002, 11.01)







"Do u like me?" "I see u...bro" 






J-31 and J-20 face to face






SAC J-31 N.o31001 prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Compare map F-22,F-35,J-20 and J-31 







Front view of F-22 F-35 PAK-FA J-20 J-31 aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16






















PLAN CV16 pic for wallpaper(1920x1079) :








Navy J-15 cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LTE-TDD

Very goog! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZTZ99A2 MBT&#65288;ZTZ99A2 not the formal name for latest China MBT,no official name yet)

2012.12 new pics












2011 old pic


----------



## notte

Hi Leio

Nice to meet you here.
Why was you banned in mp.net? Many of us miss you there, will you come back?

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

notte said:


> Hi Leio
> Nice to meet you here.
> Why was you banned in mp.net? Many of us miss you there, will you come back?
> Regards


SIMPLE. 
2011 i created a news thread in the 'Off topic&Humor' board, quoted a Chinese news reported a British white-man tried to rape a Chinese girl in BeiJing road (u must remember it,2011 a famous news). Maybe some MP.net mod didn't like it, quickly close the thread and kicked me out from MP.net. I back to MP.net and check the mail why banned me? The system only said there's no reasonable reason to ban me forever. 

LOL, ironic enough&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

You CHINA~!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esc8781

Keep it up cnleio I'm enjoying the pics


----------



## cnleio

"BIG FOOT" MRAP




























PLAN 081 class LPD CGI (building...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 056 class corvette sea trial











WZ-10 details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 details

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

J-11B patrol












SAC J-31

















PLAN fighter CGI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

J-20 wallpaper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Some 8x8 30mm wheeled AAG, 2012 ZhuHai Air Show
































China version "Avenger",2012 ZhuHai Air Show

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Complex weapons &#8220;made in China&#8221; (last pic a small nuclear warhead)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-9 light armed helicopter fleet




























WZ-19 light armed helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army &#8220;LandShield-2000&#8221; CIWS, HQ-12, HQ-9 anti-aircraft missile launch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZBL-09 Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army 35mm PGZ-2000 SPAAG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army new WZ502g IFV


















Unknown developing light tank ground test to Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Army PF-98 and type107 rocket fire




























155mm PLZ-05 SPA fire












Police units training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldiers prepared for 2012 SOC drill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army "LandShield-2000" CIWS moving

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

keep coming``amazzing collections


----------



## sweetgrape

The picture are awesome, good job coleio!


----------



## cnleio

CAC J-10B fighter 

















PLAAF J-10A & J-11B fighter

















China jet engine test platform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Army ZTZ99A2 MBT












Army WZ10 + Mi-171 fleet












China HQ-16 anti-aircraft missile launch:







China HQ-12 anti-aircraft missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China HQ-17 anti-aircraft VLS vehicle, copy of Russia Tor-M1

China HQ-17 VLS vehicle



















Tor-M1 in PLA Army(China imported in 90s from Russia)










Russia Tor-M1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Army HQ-6 anti-aircraft bridge drill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10S air fueling pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 093 class nuclear attack submarine












2x New 052C class destroyer N.o151, N.o152 joint PLAN, 2x new 052C sea trial













More 056 class building in the shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Building 056 fleet for SOUTH OF CHINA SEA. More China 056 class corvettes out from China shipyards.
Cheaper warship and enough numbers, don't be suprised when seeing 30+ 056 patrol in the SOUTH OF CHIAN SEA. 056 class corvette born for the SEA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 039B class AIP submarine details


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 039B class AIP submarine details




























PLA soldier's type06 armoured vest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldier's type 07 armoured vest, curretly used by most PLA troops (pics from 2011 Sino-Russia drill)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA camp food, ordinary Chinese food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldier's type07 Desert Camo







Inside of China VT1A MBT (export version MBT):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Chinese soldiers, Chinese troopers (pics from PLA Army ChengDu 149th division)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2012 PLA Army soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wakapdf

*STOP POSTING SENSITIVE PICTURES. SOME OF THE PICS SUGGEST THAT THEY COULD HAMPER NATIONAL SECURITY. You know what happened to Julian Assange, what USA did for revealing sensitive info? THIS IS NOT A PRO-CHINA FORUM! I'd be careful of what i post. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseLuver

seriously, what's so sensitive about it? it's wide on the web anyway great pics keep em' coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twocents

wakapdf said:


> *STOP POSTING SENSITIVE PICTURES. SOME OF THE PICS SUGGEST THAT THEY COULD HAMPER NATIONAL SECURITY. You know what happened to Julian Assange, what USA did for revealing sensitive info? THIS IS NOT A PRO-CHINA FORUM! I'd be careful of what i post. *




THANKS for the thought, but these photos are taken from the Chinese Web. I've seen most of these pictures before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

wakapdf said:


> *STOP POSTING SENSITIVE PICTURES. SOME OF THE PICS SUGGEST THAT THEY COULD HAMPER NATIONAL SECURITY. You know what happened to Julian Assange, what USA did for revealing sensitive info? THIS IS NOT A PRO-CHINA FORUM! I'd be careful of what i post. *


Relax,bro. I didn't show any sensitive pic here, all collected from official site or millitary forum, pics have existed there for 1~3 years. It's fine! The really sensitive pic of PLA won't show in the internet, and other equipment pics r opened for public.
Anyway ths for ur suggestion, i will be careful ^_^.

PLA pics just display 3 things to foreign&#65306;
1. Progress
2. Strength
3. Confidence


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army HQ-16 anti-aircraft missile launch: 














PLA Army "Land Shield-2000" CIWS fire:


----------



## a1b2c145

will you stop posting these pictures&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;&#65311;

*Please read this before you post&#8230;&#8230;*
http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/84224-read-before-you-post-here.html
Best regards&#65281;


----------



## Kompromat

Whats the standard issue handgun for PLA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Aeronaut said:


> Whats the standard issue handgun for PLA?


Now type92 hand gun. BTW mod, i have a question whether i could keep posing PLA pics here ?

9mm / 5.8mm type92 handgun for Army and Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

cnleio said:


> Now type92 hand gun. BTW mod, i have a question whether i could keep posing PLA pics here ?



Would have been better, if you kept existing PLA photo threads updated. If you want i can merge it with existing sticky threads.

Please post the photo of Type-92 handgun too. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Good job @cnleio -- Very nice collection, specially the way they are ordered and labelled. Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Aeronaut said:


> Would have been better, if you kept existing PLA photo threads updated. If you want i can merge it with existing sticky threads.
> 
> Please post the photo of Type-92 handgun too. Thanks



Well, i want mod could allow to leave this thread alone,so i can updated lots of awesome pics easily. Thank you very much.

China type92 handgun, curretnly used by Chinese soldiers and policemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Aeronaut said:


> Would have been better, if you kept existing PLA photo threads updated. If you want i can merge it with existing sticky threads.
> 
> Please post the photo of Type-92 handgun too. Thanks



Aero, I think the way this kid is labeling every individual picture, and they way he approaches every weapon system is unique. Let him keep this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@cnleio Okay, keep the thread updated and properly labeled..it won't be shut.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Btw @cnleio, HQ16 missile looks very similar to SM3. A coincidence? Are you guys working on something new after HQ16, such as the Russian S500. Any info will be appreciated!


----------



## cnleio

Chinese Navy --- Anti-aircraft/Anti-ship missiles launch, Part I: 











































Hyperion said:


> Btw @cnleio, HQ16 missile looks very similar to SM3. A coincidence? Are you guys working on something new after HQ16, such as the Russian S500. Any info will be appreciated!


After HQ-16, only developing HQ-17 VLS, a copy of Tor-M1. I didn't hear any rumors about new missiles yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Chinese Navy --- Anti-aircraft/Anti-ship missiles fire, Part II:


----------



## cnleio

Chinese Navy --- Anti-aircraft/Anti-ship missiles fire, Part III:


----------



## cnleio

Chinese Navy --- Anti-aircraft/Anti-ship missiles fire, Part IV:


----------



## cnleio

Chinese Navy --- Anti-aircraft/Anti-ship missiles fire, Part V:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Type 052D

cnleio said:


> SIMPLE.
> 2011 i created a news thread in the 'Off topic&Humor' board, quoted a Chinese news reported a British white-man tried to rape a Chinese girl in BeiJing road (u must remember it,2011 a famous news). Maybe some MP.net mod didn't like it, quickly close the thread and kicked me out from MP.net. I back to MP.net and check the mail why banned me? The system only said there's no reasonable reason to ban me forever.
> 
> LOL, ironic enough&#65281;



I have an Account at MP.net and I found out that they are hostile to Chinese members. They called me a Chibot.


----------



## cnleio

Type 052D said:


> I have an Account at MP.net and I found out that they are hostile to Chinese members. They called me a Chibot.



LOL, as normal as the West comment in MP.net. Ignore it, just do what u think.


----------



## cnleio

China 052D class destroyer building in shipyard, install new updated domestic phased array radar,130mm gun, 1x HHQ-10 replace type730 CIWS(back), 64x new hot-launched VLS units (HH-16 or not, unknown anti-aircraft missile)


But i have a question, where's the anti-ship missile launcher??? Did they design and put anti-ship missile into 64x VLS units? Or 052D only a Air defense destroyer ?





052D class


----------



## skyknight

cnleio said:


> SIMPLE.
> 2011 i created a news thread in the 'Off topic&Humor' board, quoted a Chinese news reported a British white-man tried to rape a Chinese girl in BeiJing road (u must remember it,2011 a famous news). Maybe some MP.net mod didn't like it, quickly close the thread and kicked me out from MP.net. I back to MP.net and check the mail why banned me? The system only said there's no reasonable reason to ban me forever.
> 
> LOL, ironic enough&#65281;


Ignore those nuts&#65292;enjoy yourself here&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Compare map, PLAN 052D class vs 052C class vs 054A class 

052D class destroyer
052C class destroyer
054A class frigate


----------



## assassination_of_engineer

Type 052D said:


> I have an Account at MP.net and I found out that they are hostile to Chinese members. They called me a Chibot.





skyknight said:


> Ignore those nuts&#65292;enjoy yourself here&#12290;



Tell the yanks to take a hike. Don't bother joining Yankee crackpot forums. American forums are all anti-Chinese BS. Typical American racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China domestic WS-10A jet engine



















J-11B fighter using WS-10A jet engines







some China jet engine factory pics:


----------



## cnleio

Some domestic armored vehicle with hydraulic hitch system:
















Army ZTZ99A2 MBT







Army ZTZ99G MBT warehouse:







China J11A/J11B/Su27sk/Su30mkk/Su30mk2 maintenance center:







China warship RCS laboratory:








N.o2002 J-20 prototype pic,opened all internal weapons bay:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Clear China aircraft pics:

J-15










L-15










JF-17






J-11B






J-10A






J-10S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notte

Type 052D said:


> I have an Account at MP.net and I found out that they are hostile to Chinese members. They called me a Chibot.


Well, we should explain for them, it is called diplomacy. Despite their blindy medias, or many stupid members, many westerners are friendly to us, like this forum sinodefenceforum,com (I can not post link yet, stupid rule)

We need their support when we crush some small SEA countries, little by little we can win their heart.
mpleio did a good job there.


----------



## cnleio

*They r coming~!*(WZ-9 light armed helicopter)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warshps








Navy's new phased array radar testing~ for PLAN new 052D class air defense destroyer














PLAN HHQ-16 hot-launched VLS missile bay :














PLAN type730 (7 x 30mm) CIWS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*"Hi,dude! Im a submarine not the tank.Yep, trust me i can diving ... Water resistant 100 meter,swimming under water =)"*
Very rare & interesting pix, PLA Army type96A MBT diving cross the river PART I

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*"Hi,dude! Im a submarine not the tank.Yep, trust me i can diving ... Water resistant 100 meter,swimming under water =)"*
Very rare & interesting pix, PLA Army type96A MBT diving cross the river PART II

Swiming time over, back to the bank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China J-11B fighter















Domestic cockpit HUD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

_OLD NEWS_ 2012.04 PLA joint the "SANDHURST" race in WestPoint. 
1st time PLA team joint "SANDHURST",also 1st time PLA arrived in U.S land, and 1st time PLA training together with U.S Army in WestPoint.Awesome pics~!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

_OLD NEWS_ 2012.04 PLA joint the "SANDHURST" race in WestPoint. 
1st time PLA team joint "SANDHURST",also 1st time PLA arrived in U.S land, and 1st time PLA training together with U.S Army in WestPoint.Awesome pics~!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

_OLD NEWS _2012.04 PLA joint the "SANDHURST" race in WestPoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army twin 35mm PGZ-2000 SPAAG







Army type59D tanks crossing the river:








EOD robot, "Im the ROBOT~!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

R2D2 & C3PO chinese version? btw what is PLAUST [the soldiers helmets]?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Saleem said:


> what is PLAUST [the soldiers helmets]?


PLA University of Science and Technology, these young members r Cadets from that PLA University.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Type 052D

Awesome pics. More please...


----------



## cnleio

China "Area 51" (aircraft testing base) spy satellite photo, J-20, J-15, J-11, JH-7, J-7






/********************************************************************/
Navy pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Navy pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marines equip China M99 12.7mm sniper rifle 











two 12.7mm sniper rifles: 1. M99 12.7mm 2. QBU09 12.7mm
M99 12.7mm











QBU09 12.7mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Official site released PLAN CV16 AC pix:


















CV16 cleaning the deck







China 052D class air defense destroyer CG, prepare for the A.C fleet






Building 052D class in shipyard, new hot-launched VLS unit pic
Front 32x hot-launched VLS





Back 32x hot-launched VLS






PLAN A.C fleet CG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA air-defense brigade exercise(HQ-9 anti-aircraft missile)
























To assemble the air-defense rader:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldier digital terminal operation training (PLA's exams for NCO rank)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldier digital terminal operation training (PLA's exams for NCO rank)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WZ-9 light armed helicopters in the Army, TY-90 heli-launched anti-aircraft missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@cnleio You are my new best friend, just stuck the thread for you. This perhaps is the best PLA photo thread, please, keep it posted and updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## cnleio

Aeronaut said:


> @cnleio You are my new best friend, just stuck the thread for you. This perhaps is the best PLA photo thread, please, keep it posted and updated.


Thank you very much,Aeronaut !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## cnleio

*The tip of the tongue in PLA Army Camp*, Chinese food is the most importance of PLA Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*The tip of the tongue in PLA Army Camp*, Chinese food is the most importance of PLA Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*The tip of the tongue in PLA Army Camp*, Chinese food is the most importance of PLA Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*The tip of the tongue in PLA Army Camp*, Chinese food is the most importance of PLA Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*The tip of the tongue in PLA Army Camp*, Chinese food is the most importance of PLA Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*The tip of the tongue in PLA Army Camp*, Chinese food is the most importance of PLA Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## ChinaToday




----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship (scaned pics from 2012 military magazine)


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship (scaned pics from 2012 military magazine)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship (scaned pics from 2012 military magazine)


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship (scaned pics from 2012 military magazine)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship (scaned pics from 2012 military magazine)


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-27UBK and J-11 fly over Potala Palace of Tibet








Army ZTZ99G MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China "P-3C"(Y-8xx,no formal name yet) anti-submarine patrol aircraft,pic released







New pic SAC J-31


----------



## Type 052D

Nice pictures. BTW I recived an Infraction in MP.net for mention about J-10B, J-16 and turbine blade reseach.


----------



## cnleio

Type 052D said:


> Nice pictures. BTW I recived an Infraction in MP.net for mention about J-10B, J-16 and turbine blade reseach.


There'r dozens of J-10B pics on the internet. She's a fascinating aircraft, future main export fighter to foreign weapons market, also stand for the symbol of China Aviation Industry (like F16 or F15 for America/NASA). Soon J-10B will mass produce installing domestic WS-10A jet engine.









Well, J-10B also 1st domestic fighter will install AESA radar





Maybe J-10B cockpit












J-16,SAC developed China version of multi-role Su30mkk fighter (10years+ experiences with Su30mkk), if SAC can build J-11,J-15 no problem they also can research Su30 and rebuild it(domestic WS-10 jet engine mature). J-16 for PLAAF playing as F-15C and Su-30mkk, a multi-role platform(2012 Q-5 has been retired, most JH-7A equipped by PLAN Airforce and PLAAF need a new domestic multi-role fighter). Well, i have a good J-16 side photo with domestic WS-10 jet engines. 
(^_^ SAC rebuild Su27,Su33,Su30,maybe F35, and what's next ??? ^_^)
Big difference with J-11B, its avionics control, weapon load, far flight, launch anti-ship missile.
J-16 side photo released










> turbine blade reseach


I don't care jet engine news, can't help u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Clear ZTZ99A2 MBT side pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Any new pictures of 052d destroyer?


----------



## cnleio

wanglaokan said:


> Any new pictures of 052d destroyer?


I also wanna ask u for some new Photos, Did 052D build in ShangHai shipyard?


----------



## XiangLong

Food may seem an irrellevant topic in the military but it is in fact one of the key corner stones that keeps any military standing with their feet straight. Aside from the primary reasons to join the military (careers, benefits or a strong patriotism) Food, along with entertainment and good infrastructure for personal use (telephones, good electric grid and internet etc.) gives the average soldier more reason to fight to protect his country and even much more less reason to mutiny, rebel against their superiors or even defect to the enemy, just because of the fact they are living a better life.

There's a reason why the USMC for example, almost 'spoils' their troops, especially the ones overseas. I know from this one guy there from california, who had this delicious all-you-can-eat taco bar there, every weekend. And on top of that, there was free wifi throughout the entire facility, so everyone was either gaming or facebooking with friends and family whenever they hadn't to do any chores.

I think that providing your troops with good and tasty food is even more important than supplying them with the latest weaponry, money can buy. I mean, What do you prefer? Troops who have just sticks and stones but who will stick by you till death, *OR*, a future soldier with 1.000.000 worth of equipment but who will defect as soon as the enemy doesn't fire on sight anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

wanglaokan said:


> Any new pictures of 052d destroyer?


For wanglaokan 

New building 052C class and 052D class air defense destroyer. It's 6th 052C class and 2nd 052D class, 1st 052D running sea trial soon there's pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Building 052C and 052D class shipyard















World phased array radar air defense destroyer map, pity still lacking other phased array radar frigates


----------



## cnleio

China PLC-09 122mm howitzer truck


















HQ-9


----------



## cnleio

*PLA Army's new toy, Laser rangefinder + "BeiDou" satellate position system = Army's howitzer attack guide*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*PLA Army's new toy, Laser rangefinder + "BeiDou" satellate position system = Army's howitzer attack guide*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China developing new light tank, one leak pic.
Rumors said the new light tank has finished related ground test including test in Tibet and mountain areas, it will be equiped by PLA Army for the Southwest and South tank groups to replace type59D tank, future own new light tank + ZTZ96A MBT.








2011 old leak pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China 056 class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN LR-7 rescue submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China ZTZ99A2's turret test platform:








Some domestic remote weapon station pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

nice pictures. good work


----------



## cnleio

This one ... LOL, PLAN CV16 for kid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

LOL,"&#33804;&#21270;" ==> Cartoon China aircrafts

J-10A





J-8II





J-7MG





JF-17 / FC-1





KJ-2000





L-15





J-20





Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Inside J-10A cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*China HQ-9 anti-aircraft missile launch and destroy coming enemy's missile at night,PART I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*China HQ-9 anti-aircraft missile launch and destroy coming enemy's missile at night,PART II*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*China HQ-9 radar monitor and destroy coming enemy's missile, PART I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*China HQ-9 radar monitor and destroy coming enemy's missile, PART II*


----------



## cnleio

*China HQ-9 radar monitor and destroy coming enemy's missile, PART III*


----------



## cnleio

WZ-19 armed helicopter







WZ-10 armed helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*"BOOM~BOOM~BOOM~" PART I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*"BOOM~BOOM~BOOM~" PART II*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*"BOOM~BOOM~BOOM~" PART III*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*PLA soldiers, PART I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*PLA soldiers, PART II*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*PLA soldiers, PART III*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*PLA soldiers, PART IV*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*PLA soldiers, PART V*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Disassemble QBZ-95 rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART I *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART II*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART III*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART IV*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART V *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART VI *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART VII*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART VIII*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART IX*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART X*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART XI*


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART XII*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WOW...More wind,pls~! (like girls wear cheongsam, beautiful and sexy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Army ZTZ96 tanks shoot (early version of ZTZ96A)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART XIII*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*PLA armor assault,PART XIV*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*GOOD STUFF*, China "BeiDou" satelliate position client for PLA soldier: 
(Now "BeiDou" satellite signals covered whole Asia area, better than GPRS it can send mails to inform others about ur positons)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China SH-1 155mm howiter truck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China SH-2 122mm howiter truck

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China PLC-09 122mm howiter truck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> China PLC-09 122mm howiter truck



Looks good.

Philippines needs some advance Chinese weapons.


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> Looks good.
> Philippines needs some advance Chinese weapons.


Sure, from aircraft to howiter/tank/armoured vehicle all can provide to Philippines, good quality and low cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

The last 22x 'Black Hawk' helicopter (S-70) in PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

DF-31








JL-I























JL-II (old test photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

*China fighter/trainer cockpit pic, PART I*

JH-7A bomber/fighter cockpit






J-11B fighter cockpit






J-10A fighter cockpit











Su-30mkk bomber/fighter cockpit






L-15 advanced trainer cockpit






K-8 trainer cockpit






JL-9 trainer cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*China fighter/trainer cockpit pic, PART II*

JH-7A bomber/fighter cockpit







JF-17/FC-1 fighter cockpit












J-10S fighter cockpit







J-8IIM fighter cockpit







J-7MG fighter cockpit







J-11B fighter cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*China fighter/trainer cockpit pic, PART III*

J-11 fighter cockpit







J-10A fighter cockpit












*China next gen fighter cockpit*
maybe J-20 fighter cockpit






maybe J-31 fighter cockpit or others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China BV206 running in mountain area


----------



## cnleio

*NICE~! PLA Army's new heavy toys, latest ZTZ99A2 MBT and WZ502g IFV serving in Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

ZKD-03 for PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China tank engine produce line








PLA Army WZ-10 armed helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China "DOG"


----------



## cnleio

Armed helicopter pilot's Helmet-mounted sight system(HMS)

America AH-64 HMS







EU "tiger" HMS







China WZ-10 HMS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 052D class destroyer (CG)







wanglaokan said:


>


It's 052C class destroyer HHQ-9 cold-launched VLS and 100mm gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

"R u ready?"
"Yes sir, DF-21 prepare to launch~!"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Again PLA Cartoon...

Mi-171,WZ-10,ZTZ-99G






Mi-171







ZTZ-99G MBT







PLAAF J-11, J-11B, J-10A, JF-17, J-15, J-8II, J-7MG, JH-7A, Su-30mkk, Q-5, H-6, IL-76

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

That little JF-17 girl is wearing Pakistani flag

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wakapdf

Love china! Long live our friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

cnleio said:


> WOW...More wind,pls~! (like girls wear cheongsam, beautiful and sexy)



Can please someone explain me this.... are they military personal.... or just plane spotting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Probably staff taking a break at one of the air shows.


----------



## cnleio

truthseeker2010 said:


> Can please someone explain me this.... are they military personal.... or just plane spotting?


Of course not, i remebered these photos and girls from 2010 China ZhuHai Air Show, these girls r the Air Show Miss Etiquette. Before the Show started girls r watching aircrafts at the airport and some journalist shot above photos.


----------



## cnleio

China WZ-19 light armed helicopter






WZ-19 pilot's helmet







a ZTZ96A tank factory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2013 PLA soldiers equip new desert camo and new snow camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China ZTZ99G and ZTZ96A MBT moving shoot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scobydoo

I love the WZ-10. 
Consider we will get overpriced apaches, i think Indonesia should go for this attack helos than apache block 3. 
Eight expensive apaches doesn't have strategic value at all.

Is there any chance WZ-10 will be exported to foreign nation?


----------



## cnleio

scobydoo said:


> I love the WZ-10.
> Consider we will get overpriced apaches, i think Indonesia should go for this attack helos than apache block 3.
> Eight expensive apaches doesn't have strategic value at all.
> 
> Is there any chance WZ-10 will be exported to foreign nation?


Yep, after PLA Army complete WZ-10 equipment plan. Now PLA only equip 5x WZ-10 Army aviation regiments, the factory still produing more WZ-10 helicopters for PLA Army firstly.Future will export WZ-10 and WZ-19 into foreign weapons market,now had exported many WZ-9 to foreign countries.


----------



## cnleio

Foreign agency released China DF-21D attack pic:

(Well, attack a static target... )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighters emergency scramble












PLAAF J-11B fighters install domestic WS-10A jet engines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyknight

wakapdf said:


> Love china! Long live our friendship


lol, poor type-96 girl, the only one who cannot fly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China SAC stealth fighter project, a new pic 
(PS it seems PLAAF formally accept SAC next gen fighter project, and named it J-21 fighter)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 ground maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2013.01.26 China Y-20 first flight day(maybe still D-30 jet engines)

Y-20 and C-17 face to face







Y-20 first flight,prepare to land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2013.01.27 22:53:08 China Xinhua offical news: 
China conducted new test on ground-based midcourse missile interception technology


> &#26032;&#21326;&#32593;&#21271;&#20140;&#65297;&#26376;&#65298;&#65303;&#26085;&#30005;&#65288;&#35760;&#32773;&#38065;&#24420;&#65289;&#35760;&#32773;&#65298;&#65303;&#26085;&#26202;&#20174;&#22269;&#38450;&#37096;&#26032;&#38395;&#20107;&#21153;&#23616;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;&#65298;&#65296;&#65297;&#65299;&#24180;&#65297;&#26376;&#65298;&#65303;&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#22312;&#22659;&#20869;&#20877;&#27425;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#38470;&#22522;&#20013;&#27573;&#21453;&#23548;&#25318;&#25130;&#25216;&#26415;&#35797;&#39564;&#65292;&#35797;&#39564;&#36798;&#21040;&#20102;&#39044;&#26399;&#30446;&#30340;&#12290;&#36825;&#19968;&#35797;&#39564;&#26159;&#38450;&#24481;&#24615;&#30340;&#65292;&#19981;&#38024;&#23545;&#20219;&#20309;&#22269;&#23478;&#12290;
> 2013.1.27 China conducted a new test on ground-based midcourse missile interception technology within XinJiang region,the test is successful.




China midcourse missile interception test locaion:






2013.1.27 China midcourse anti-missile test photo shot in XinJiang sky:







*WELL DONE !!!*


----------



## cnleio

China need more Y-20 (PSed pic)







China Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Cartoon again, it's time to Y-20 come on stage.

Y-20 girl: "Get ... get out of my way~!!! >_< "

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2013.1.31 new 052C destroyer N.o150 "ChangChun" formally join PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr




----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


>


Bro what's this, ZTZ99A2 MBT? But the chassis doesn't look like it, another new tank in China ???

*PLA Army's ZTZ96A MBT(back view)&#65306;*











*PLA Army's ZTZ99G MBT(back view)&#65306;*











*PLA Army's latest ZTZ99A2 MBT(back view):*














Above 3x Chinese MBT's chassises all don't look like this pic, *where did u get this pic and what's it &#65311;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Okay, i find the answer. It's China new developing light tank(or mountain tank).
Beautiful, more like the West style tank.


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> "R u ready?"
> "Yes sir, DF-21 prepare to launch~!"



So Kawaii.

Launch the "missile"


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> So Kawaii.
> Launch the "missile"


LOL, the Kawaii or "&#33804;"(Chinese) animat style popular in Chinese young ppl.Some AC fans draw these cartoon pics and had their own baidu bar and groups.

China AC fun (domestic animat website)


----------



## djsjs

cnleio said:


> LOL, the Kawaii or "&#33804;"(Chinese) animat style popular in Chinese young ppl.Some AC fans draw these cartoon pics and had their own baidu bar and groups.


and your avatar is of that style,&#20820;&#65281;


----------



## cnleio

djsjs said:


> and your avatar is of that style,&#20820;&#65281;


a real 3D lovely rabbit girl~!


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> LOL, the Kawaii or "&#33804;"(Chinese) animat style popular in Chinese young ppl.Some AC fans draw these cartoon pics and had their own baidu bar and groups.
> 
> China AC fun (domestic animat website)



No wonder why I have been seeing some of these pics in the Internet. I really like 'em. 
(^_^)


----------



## cnleio

For all losing in the battlefield, HERO never be forgot ...


----------



## cnleio

LOL here's a very interesting compare map, to compare some aircrafts of China aviation industry to the West aircrafts.
Indeed funny enough, "Opportunities will always be there for those who are prepared", then "copy" the next SUPERPOWER Now the Chinese coming ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Another compare map between China weapons and the West weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army PGZ-2000 SPAAG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## April.lyrics

PLA is definitely the fans of America.


----------



## cnleio

J-31










J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

L-15 in batch production&#65311;


----------



## cnleio

New WZ-10 out (leaving factory)










Navy CV16's CIWS(11x30mm) test







China Y-20 with new painting(black)







Navy CV16 moved into new house - QingDao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA CJ-10 cruise missile launch







PLA CJ-10 cruise missile and DF-15B tactical missile







China version AK630 CIWS, on the 022 class stealth missile board











Latest J-10B pic in ChengDu, with PLAAF painting.(J-10B maybe mass produce...)





J-10B vs J-10A







ZDT-05 armored recovery vehicle landing LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Inside PLAN 056 class corvette(bridge console and weapons system)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China ZTZ99G MBT produce line, inside ZTZ99G's turret

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A mount 4x PL-12 and 2x PL-8 air-to-air missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cnleio said:


> China ZTZ99G MBT produce line, inside ZTZ99G's turret


Add some ZTZ99G MBT inside pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China latest ZTZ99A2 MBT, inside pics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

ZTZ99A2











MBT3000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Current China's main battle tank

| ZTZ99G MBT (Russia style) with 125mm gun
| ZTZ99A2 MBT (West style) with 125mm gun, also testing a 130mm gun(but seems still test)
&#8595; new mountain tank(light tank testing) with 105mm gun






Testing new mountain tank, rumors said it's unmanned turret only 2x crews inside:
front view pic





back view pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 039A AIP submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China PL-12 air-to-air missile produce line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

_GO~! J-20 and new PL-10 missile_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN visit Spain city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China air-to-air missile family development(including research time,complete time and serve time): 
PL-2 ---> PL-21 air-to-air missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> PLAN 039A AIP submarine



Isn't that Type 041?


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> Isn't that Type 041?


Yes that's 041 class AIP sub named by most West media, but formal name is 039A class we called in China.
Now for PLAN, the best AIP submarine made by China domestic ship building industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Fsjal said:


> Isn't that Type 041?



Type 041, as an official reference, doesn't exist.

So far we have only Type 039, Type 039G, Type 039A and Type 039B.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

GO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China developing mysterious light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

*Chinese People's Armed Police team wins first prize of 5th Warrior Competition *
The competition with wide participation of 33 teams from 18 countries was held from March 24 to March 28 at King Abdullah Special Operation Training Center (KASOTC) in Amman.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Ejection of HHQ-9 cold-launch VLS from 052C








Launch of HHQ-16 hot-launch VLS from 054A

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Army ZTZ99G MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Coming a beautiful bird XD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

coming two birds XD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army training day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine training day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

J-10A pilot: "Im ready! Take-off request."
IOS: "Roger.Request confirm !"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Oh, no~!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> Oh, no~!!!



What just HAPPENED!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Enjoy 2x satellite photos from Google Earth

In some China shipbuilding yard, building 1x 052C class and 2x 052D class destroyers 







PLAN nuclear submarines, 094 class and 093A(maybe) class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Heavy truck J6 (export version truck), from China First Automobile Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Inside 071 class LPD pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

North of China Army













WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China HQ-7 missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*TOP SECRET*, take a shell~! 
Some China 125mm gun shoot test, over 1100mm(nearly 1200mm) sunder armor. 
*ARMY STRONG*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighter fleet








China new J-10B fighter step up weapons test, it seems soon J-10B mass produce.
N.o1034 J-10B with PL-12 and PL-8 air-to-air missile test





N.o1033 J-10B with PL-8 air-to-air missile test

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China were building 3x 052C class destroyer and 2x 052D class destroyer in ShangHai HuangPu shipbuilding yard, soon 5x new air defense destroyers will join PLAN.







China latest 052D class air defense destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China Y-20 transport aircraft(new painting) ground test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Inside PLAN CV16 A.C, looks sailer's living condition is good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Clear J-20 bottom photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 056 class corvette weapons test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China accepted 1st Zubr huge hovercraft from Ukraine shipyard






Souvenir photo of Zubr for China sea trial(2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> Inside 071 class LPD pics



What vehicle are those?

ZBD-2000 or ZBD-97


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> What vehicle are those?
> ZBD-2000 or ZBD-97


Not, still Marine's ZBD-05 AAAV and PLZ-89 120mm SPH

ZBD-05 AAAV (30mm machinegun turret)










PLZ-89 120mm SPH






========================================================
Seriously these Chinese armored vehicle names easily be confused by other ppls.

ZTD-05 AAAV (105mm gun turret)











Airbone's ZBD-2000 (official name ZBD-03 in China, 30mm machinegun turret)






Army's ZBD-04 IFV







Never hear about China ZBD-07, u mean ZBD-09 8x8 IFV (another formal name ZBL-09 IFV) ???







*OKay, some West media called ZBD-04 IFV as ZBD-97 ... but China offical name is the ZBD-04.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> or ZBD-97


latest ZBD-??? IFV (Rumors called WZ502G IFV no formal name yet, but recently i read news said it might will be called ZBD-08 IFV...)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China M4 CQ-A 5.56mm rifle, LOGO produced by NARICO (go for foreign army and American market)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> &#8220;China M4&#8221; CQ-A 5.56mm rifle, LOGO &#8220;produced by NARICO&#8221; (go for foreign army and American market)



Looks good. Probably beats the SOAR and PVAR. Also, they could be use for spare parts for old M16 assault rifles and M4 carbines used by countries like Cambodia, Indonesia or Pakistan


----------



## T90TankGuy

Why have you reopened a 5 yr old thread?


----------



## Luftwaffe

jbgt90 said:


> Why have you reopened a 5 yr old thread?



Hi, Threads are not to bury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Luftwaffe said:


> Hi, Threads are not to bury.


so is it ok for me to reopen older ones too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

jbgt90 said:


> so is it ok for me to reopen older ones too?



Nobody stopping you.


----------



## cnleio

jbgt90 said:


> so is it ok for me to reopen older ones too?


Sir do u wanna take my job ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T90TankGuy

cnleio said:


> Sir do u wanna take my job ?



Naaa man go ahead , you are doing fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Y-20 prototype with black painting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Next-gen fighter compare map

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF KJ-200 AWACE cockpit







PLAN 092 class nuclear submarine







PLA Army new W502G IFVs (rumers ZBD-08 IFV) leaving the factory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

"made in China" .45 M1911, NARICO logo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

cnleio said:


> Next-gen fighter compare map



old and wrong, the j-20 is not that long


----------



## cnleio

China export version of frigate: High-performance frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Liao Ning AC fleet models, it's composed by:
1. Liao Ning AC
2. 2 X 051C DDG
3. 2 X 052C DDG
4. 2 X 052B DDG
5. 2 X 054B Frigate
6. 4 X Yuan Class Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

The firepower of a reinforced PLA infantry squad of the Class A Divisions in 2013:







A. 9 soldiers:
Type 95 5.8mm rifle X 7
Type 95 5.8mm machine gun X 1
80mm disposable RPG X 6
120mm RPG X1


B. 9 soldiers:
Type 95 5.8mm rifle X 6
Type 95 5.8mm sniper rifle X 1
Type 95 machine gun X 1
80mm disposable RPG X 5
120mm RPG X 1

The latest adjustment is to replace all 80mm RPG with one 35mm grenade auto launcher.








An infantry squad 2013:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China HQ-16 anti-aircraft missile factory:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China Airborne's ZBD-03

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China new export version of multi-mission frigate:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Airforce J-10A fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

A message! 
China Navy J-15 fighters start to max produce


----------



## cnleio

China YJ-9 helo-launched anti-ship missile


----------



## cnleio

Rare pics inside Navy 054A class frigate (shipbridge, weapons control & command room)
The news introduced the ship captain, so had a chance to see 054A class inside rooms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

JF-17 fighter assemble line in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF fighter pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

J-10S take off


----------



## cnleio

Distant relative of J-15 and Su-33


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China's the inertial controllable laser driven nuclear fusion device, the Chinese researching controllable nuclear fusion energy source. Also it's the baby cradle for hydrogen bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China J-10 fighters 15-year development 
J-10 prototype -> J-10(1st groups) -> J-10A -> J-10S -> J-10B(latest)


----------



## cnleio

China "Li Jian" stealth UAV by China Nanchang Hongdu Aircraft Industry Group (my hometown GREAT!)


----------



## cnleio

J-20 N.o2002 prototype take off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Hehe ... in Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting (AASAM)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> China's the inertial controllable laser driven nuclear fusion device, the Chinese researching controllable nuclear fusion energy source. Also it's the baby cradle for *hydrogen bomb*.



A true fusion bomb?

Anyway, that looks like those laser fusion generators used in testing.


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> A true fusion bomb?
> Anyway, that looks like those laser fusion generators used in testing.


Not a true bomb, the pic just showed a controllable nuclear fusion device in some laboratory. 
It can't reach the fusion point, but lazer can control inside fusion process, indeed it's a lab equipment to research new controllable nuclear energy source. Much harder than explode a nuclear bomb coz this time the fusion process controlled in human's hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China J-11A fighter cockpit... Anyone know when J-11A flied to Pakistan ?


----------



## Kompromat

We had an exercise with PLAAF last year at PAF base Rafiqui.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

You can see the original Russia cockpit is very primitive. Still many analog system.


----------



## cnleio

China "Li Jian" stealth UAV & America X-47B








"Li Jian"'s weapons bay (the UAV model)







"Li Jian"'s air inlet details


----------



## cnleio

J-10A fighter CG


----------



## cnleio

*HEHE...this's CUTE ! *(SAC J-31 anime model)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Ths @ID:&#19968;&#26550; for his SAC J-31 model












Ths @Eric Sakura for his J-31 girl CG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 deck


----------



## cnleio

JF-17 take off


----------



## Kompromat

@cnleio Mate are there anymore J-31 photos available?


----------



## cnleio

Aeronaut said:


> @cnleio Mate are there anymore J-31 photos available?


No new J-31 pics coz recent two month it seems SAC stop flight test, the J-31 prototype stayed in the garage.


----------



## That Guy

cnleio said:


> *HEHE...this's CUTE ! *(SAC J-31 anime model)



Not gonna lie, if I had the money and power, I'd make every air-force in the world to have that paint job done and have them duel to the death in my honor. O.O

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> No new J-31 pics coz recent two month it seems SAC stop flight test, the J-31 prototype stayed in the garage.



SAC in shenyang is difficult for wall climber to penetrate and therefore less photo and info while chengdu test centre is in the city and easier to get info for J-10 and J-20. For example, do you have much info of J-15 and J-15S? No but what we know is the low rate production of it has started and squadron will form soon.

Same as J-31, I don't think it stay in hangar for 2 months. Just that not much info is floating.


----------



## Beast

Double post


----------



## cnleio

In Gulf of Aden, PLAN and Italy Navy (NATO 508th fleet) exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

How many ZDK-03 AEWC PAF imported from China N.o from 11-001 / 11-002 / 12-003, 3x ZDK-03 ? or lack 4th 12-004, 4x ZDK-03 ?


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> *HEHE...this's CUTE ! *(SAC J-31 anime model)



Reminds me of something called Idolmaster paintscheme for a game called Ace combat 6.

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/119/6/5/Ace_Combat_6_Idolmaster_sig_by_BlueImpulse06.png-F-22

Anyway, I like the anime girl in the paintscheme.


----------



## cnleio

Inside China ZDK-03 AEWC for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

U.S Navy Ticon Shiloh visited China ZhanJiang, the HQ of PLAN South Fleet


----------



## cnleio

China L-15 advance trainer --> JL-10 trainer(official name), start to formally produce PLAAF welcome new trainer


----------



## cnleio

PLA anti-tank missiles

HJ-73C / Red Arrow-73C anti-tank missile



























HJ-8 / Red Arrow-8 anti-tank missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

HJ-9 / Red Arrow-9 heavy anti-tank missile
























PLAAF latest version H-6K bomber in service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

HeHe... PLA soldier in Australia


----------



## cnleio

*MiG-21 Production Finally Ends*



> May 29, 2013: China recently ended production of its MiG-21 clone (the J7) after nearly fifty years of manufacturing what evolved into an advanced version of the original Russian design. China began licensed production of the Russian MiG-21 in 1964, but it took another decade for that to evolve into the J7 and for mass production to really get started. Over 2,400 were produced. The earlier ones were inferior to the MiG-21 because Russia refused to transfer technology for the latest models of this 1950s design. By the 1980s the Chinese had matched the Russian MiG-21. This didn&#8217;t bother the Russians because in 1985 Russia ceased production, after more than 11,000 had been produced. From then on, if you wanted a MiG-21 you had only one source, the Chinese J7. In the last three decades China kept improving the J7 capabilities, mainly through tweaks to the airframe and better electronics. Most J7s were used by China but about twenty percent were exported to fourteen countries. About a dozen of these nations still operate their J7s.









ByeBye China J-7 ... ByeBye Mig-21 legend, the China only produce J-10A/B, J-11/B


The last J-7G fighter for Bangladesh AirForce

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Bye Bye F-7s... Thanks for the great service to our skies.


----------



## cnleio

China new 052C/D destroyers building in shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China latest DF-41 ICBM leak pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN North Sea Fleet training in West pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

HeHe ... PLA soldier's drive training

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China domestic anti-sniper system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China developing domestic thrust vectoring nozzle technology ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> China domestic anti-sniper system



That's pretty cool. Good use for counter-terrorism in urban environment. Anyway, the Philippine Marine Scout Snipers could use some of them to hunt down insurgents in the jungle


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> That's pretty cool. Good use for counter-terrorism in urban environment. Anyway, the Philippine Marine Scout Snipers could use some of them to hunt down insurgents in the jungle


Whole anti-sniper system composed by: 
1. a 3D sound source detector 
2. a human-face capture optical device

I feel that automatic capture optical device looks heavy for soldier carrying in the jungle, this anti-sniper system designed to protect VIP and anti-terrorist in the city,it should be installed on some vehicle and building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

new 056 and 054A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China 12.7mm QBU-10 sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> China 12.7mm QBU-10 sniper



He cant shoot with his shirt on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> He cant shoot with his shirt on?


LOL, a actor u know ... actor just for show, this pic come from a new PLA military film directed by Mr &#21016;&#29467;. But QBU-10 is real supported by local PLA Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

He looks fit but too skinny. They shall get a bigger size actor with shirtless if he wants to show off his asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> LOL, a actor u know ... actor just for show, this pic come from a new PLA military film directed by Mr &#21016;&#29467;. But QBU-10 is real supported by local PLA Army.



What film?

I would watch it.


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> What film?
> 
> I would watch it.



Maybe Mr &#21016;&#29467;'s new military TV plays:&#12298;&#29305;&#31181;&#20853;3 - &#28779;&#20964;&#20976;&#12299;/&#12298;special solider 3 - fire phenix&#12299;, but i personally recommend a 2008 PLA military TV plays &#12298;&#22763;&#20853;&#31361;&#20987;&#12299; / &#12298;Soldier Assault&#12299;,that's the only China military TV plays i ever watched three times and i think most Chinese also agree with me it's a nice TV plays about a normal PLA soldier growing up. To BaiDu &#12298;&#22763;&#20853;&#31361;&#20987;&#12299;on the internet and u will find free video links.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 new sea trial








Navy J-15 fighter landing & taking off new training pics

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

AVIC at Paris Air Show, it was announced that a dual seat version of FC-1/JF-17 will be developed to meet the wishes of potential buyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China 920 class hospital ship 866 "Dai Shan Dao"/"Peace Ark" at Brunei. Participating in the ASEAN Defence Ministers' Meeting Plus (ADMM-Plus) Humanitarian Assistance & Disaster Relief (HADR) and Military Medicine (MM) Exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China HHQ-10 air-defense missile system (China version Sea-RAM), now used on 056 class and CV16 A.C

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Nice CV16 pic, pretty good ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> China HHQ-10 air-defense missile system (China version Sea-RAM), now used on 056 class and CV16 A.C



what ship is that?

Looks like the older Type 053 frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> what ship is that?
> 
> Looks like the older Type 053 frigate.



Yes, old 053class. One as the weapons testing ship .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

These PLA ....


----------



## muse

How is this system reloaded? And why choose something that is, appears to be, difficult to reload? What is the range of the radar and missile


----------



## Beast

muse said:


> How is this system reloaded? And why choose something that is, appears to be, difficult to reload? What is the range of the radar and missile



Its the same for US RAM too. The US one has no auto reload. The only way to reload is manual reloading.
24 missiles in one go. Not bad. If fitted with forth and back, you will have 48 missile in total for point blank defence and against low flying targets.

How many anti-ship missile do you think will fire at a single ship? 36 missiles? That's impossible. And no warship will travel alone against a barrage of possible missile attack. They will travel in fleet. Combine with CWIS, point blank RAM and decoy. It can take out few dozen of anti-ship missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Beast said:


> Its the same for US RAM too. The US one has no auto reload. The only way to reload is manual reloading.
> 24 missiles in one go. Not bad. If fitted with forth and back, you will have 48 missile in total for point blank defence and against low flying targets.



manual loading in a circumstance where hostilities exist? Maybe it is time to surpass US standard


----------



## cnleio

muse said:


> manual loading in a circumstance where hostilities exist? Maybe it is time to surpass US standard



America Sea-RAM manual loading pix, if all RAM missiles can't hit coming anti-ship missile at once, it's no need loading extra missiles again coz the ship already destroyed by enemy's anti-ship missile.











But relax there's usually 1x or 2x CIWS as the last defence for the warship.


Sea-RAM range (HHQ-10, infrared and radar double guided system): 7km - 10km
CIWS range (type730 CIWS): 2km


Two version of China HHQ-10 (FL-3000) launchers





















HHQ-10 (FL-3000) missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

And it will be rare that only one missile will be fired at a ship


----------



## Kompromat

muse said:


> And it will be rare that only one missile will be fired at a ship



If you are talking about the FL-3000 above than its a short range SAM not an anti ship missile.


----------



## Beast

Aeronaut said:


> If you are talking about the FL-3000 above than its a short range SAM not an anti ship missile.



I think he's talking about the number of FL-3000 missiles taking out a single anti-ship missile. But 2 FL-3000 taking out one anti-ship missile is more than good enough.

@muse, do you know US MK-41 VLS has no auto loading too? Once it fire up all the 96 SM-2/3 missiles of AB destroyer. The only way to reload is return to base and get the loading done. 

Same as the RAM system here. They do calculate the amount of RAM missile needed for the asset it protects. For example, a single 056 corvette encounter a massive anti-ship missile attack is low. Which is why only a 10 FL-3000 loaded RAM is installed.

While the more important CV-16 Liaoning is installed with two 18 loaded FL-3000 RAM. And the fact, it will be escorted by DDG and Frigate armed with CWIS , decoy plus RAM to further protect it. 

Trying to complicate the situation by installing unnecessary reloading system takes up precious space of DDG or CVN. How many situation where you are attack by 24 anti-ship missiles on a single vessel? And how many countries has the capabilities to launch that kind of barrage of attack? Not much and very few.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Beast said:


> How many situation where you are attack by 24 anti-ship missiles on a single vessel? And how many countries has the capabilities to launch that kind of barrage of attack? Not much and very few.



I take your point and also how a real situation is not the time to find capablities


----------



## Audio

Beast said:


> Once it fire up all the 96 SM-2/3 missiles of AB destroyer. The only way to reload is return to base and get the loading done.



True on the autoloader, but the same cell that carries an SM-2/3 can carry a quad pack of shorter range (50 km+) SAM's.

RIM-162 Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile ESSM Mk-29 41 48 missile launcher


----------



## cnleio

42x5.8mm Type 88 MachineGun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

LanZhou city, China weapon-level U-235 production factory (Official released news video):

&#35270;&#39057;:&#20013;&#22269;&#38080;&#27987;&#32553;&#24037;&#21378;&#39318;&#26333;&#20809; &#20026;&#21407;&#23376;&#24377;&#25552;&#20379;&#21407;&#26009;
CCTV1 news: China LanZhou U-235 military production factory

All r China domestic equipments to produce weapon-level U-235 running 365 days for PLA nuclear bombs. A important key all nuclear centrifugal machines r 'made in China', China officials leak it to the foreign.


Some official released pix:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army WZ-10 and ZTZ99A2 MBT exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

SAC J-31 ground test

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fsjal

Watch out everyone, the Dragon is rising from the ashes and he is reclaiming his position as a global power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

PLA's&#65288;Combined&#65289;Corps level air defence&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA cook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Funny  in and out ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

S-300PMU2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> Funny  in and out ...



Such a badass. 
He would be a good model for a PLA ad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Latest N.o2002 J-20 pics in ChengDu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA start to equip 2-gen domestic "BeiDou" GPS terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

How about this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Domestic 30MW gas turbine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> Domestic 30MW gas turbine



What's the gas turbine for?


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> What's the gas turbine for?



for Navy warship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

J-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

J-20 weapons bay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

N.o2002 J-20 prototype's weapons bay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

056 class Corvette of Hong Kong naval Garrison and army Z-9 helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China 7x warships in Russia Vladivostok, it's so far the largest China Navy Fleet oversea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China 7x warships in Russia Vladivostok, it's so far the largest China Navy Fleet oversea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

New DDG for East sea fleet, 4th 052C class DDG formally serve in PLAN
(more new 052C & 052D class will serve in 2013-2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15 fighter take off from CV16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China 052C class DDG gallery (large pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Large photo of Y-20 in dark blue paint






Army's WZ502G IFV and ZTZ99A2 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China CV16 A.C fleet CG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China building 052D class DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China "Jiao Long" 7000m-depth bathysphere

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China 052D class DDG model

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Drawings and photos of WZ-10 armed helicopter

Top: Prototype with Pratt&Whitney PT6C turboshaft engine
Middle: Prototype with domestic WZ-9 turboshaft engine
Bottom: Production version






Other changes on final series besides Engine: Front Electro-Optical device, Chain-fed gun, Cockpit canopy, rear wheel and fin etc. WZ-10 prototype:






WZ-10 production version:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Drawings and photos of WZ-19 light armed helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

I like WZ-19,but the fact that it doesn't have an onboard cannon, is beyond me.


----------



## cnleio

Aeronaut said:


> I like WZ-19,but the fact that it doesn't have an onboard cannon, is beyond me.


Currently the little one (WZ-19) is standard armed reconnaissance helicopter in PLA Army, work like OH-58D ARH in U.S.A. Future version might will add cannon on it ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Mysterious Chinese Anti-Ship Cruise Missile Spotted*


----------



## cnleio

022 stealth missile boat maintance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

A old 053H class frigate in HuangPu river, do u find it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

*ZBL-09/VN-1 8x8 Wheeled APC/IFV family*

*ZBD-09 IFV variant with 2 man 30mm Shkval turret for PLA*






*VN-1 IFV variant with 1 man 30mm Universal turret*






*ZTL-09 variant with 105mm tank gun*






*VN-1 Assault Gun with 105mm tank gun*






*PLL-09 122mm Wheeled Self-Propelled Howitzer*






*120mm Self-Propelled Mortar*






*SPAAG variant with 35mm Oerlikon*






*V-SHORAD variant with 30mm CIWS*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

*ZBD-04(ZBD-97) and ZBD-08 IFV*

*ZBD-04*











*ZBD-08*











*PLZ-05A Self Propelled Mortar based on the ZBD-08*






*ZBD-08 bases ATGM carrier*






*ZBD-08 based armoured engineering vehicle*






*ZBD-08 counter battery radar variant*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

*ZTZ-96 series*

*ZTZ-96*











*ZTZ-96G/A*





















Are there any visual differences between the ZTZ-96G and ZTZ-96A. From what I know ZTZ-96G was revealed in 2006 and A in 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

*ZTZ-98 and ZTZ-99*

*ZTZ-98G*












*ZTZ-99*











*ZTZ-99A*











*ZTZ-99A2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

*Tracked Self-Propelled Howitzers Part 1*

*122mm Type 70*











*122mm Type 85*











*122mm PLZ89*











*152mm PLZ83*











*155mm PLZ45*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

*Tracked Self-Propelled Howitzers Part 2*

*122mm PLZ07*











*155mm PLZ05*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

saumyasupratik said:


> *ZTZ-96 series*
> 
> Are there any visual differences between the ZTZ-96G and ZTZ-96A. From what I know ZTZ-96G was revealed in 2006 and A in 2009.



Seriously the name of "ZTZ-96G" charactor "G" means Chinese "&#25913;" in English is the updated version. Most Chinese introduction about "ZTZ-96G" has another call named "ZTZ-96A", so two names all mean the same updated version ZTZ-96 MBT.


----------



## cnleio

China sniper using 12.7mm QBU-10 and 5.8mm LS-3/4, QBU-88 sniper rifle


----------



## cnleio

China sniper using 12.7mm QBU-10 and 5.8mm LS-3/4, QBU-88 sniper rifle


----------



## cnleio

China DF-5 ICBM (range 12,000km - 15,000km )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

3x 056 class corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Navy HHQ-16 missile launch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Navy 054A frigate launch anti-ship missile & anti-aircraft missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Inside Navy 054A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*August.1, Happy PLA Day*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nalan

What is this?


cnleio said:


> Inside Navy 054A FFG


----------



## cnleio

nalan said:


> What is this?


Naval exercise, sailors wear the gas mask.


----------



## cnleio

*China aircraft assembly line pics, Part I*

TianJin, A320 assembly line:















ARJ21 assembly line:



















Da40 assembly line:


----------



## cnleio

*China aircraft assembly line pics, Part II*

Z-8 helicopter assembly line:












EC120 helicopter assembly line:







H-6 bomber assembly line:







Z-9 helicopter assembly line:







WZ-9 helicopter assembly line:







WZ-10 helicopter assembly line:







Z-11 helicopter assembly line:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*China aircraft assembly line pics, Part III*

J-10A assembly line:



















J-11 assembly line:







J-11B assembly line:















J-10B assembly line:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*China aircraft assembly line pics, Part IV*

JF-17 assembly line:











JH-7 assembly line:















K-8 assembly line:















Q-5 assembly line:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Those are very old photo of the assembly line...


----------



## cnleio

*China aircraft assembly line pics, Part V*

J-7 assembly line:







J-8 assembly line:











L-15 (JL-10) assembly line:



















some UAV assembly line:
















Beast said:


> Those are very old photo of the assembly line...


Yes, some pics r very old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China release three types of fighter's domestic AESA radar.

1. domestic 1.5-gen AESA for J-10B fighter
2. domestic 2-gen AESA for J-16 fighter/bomber
3. domestic 3-gen AESA for J-20 fighter







J-10B fighter install domestic AESA radar





... 

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

052C DDG-170

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enemy

From the ground force






From marine corps






really so much handsome, handsomest


----------



## April.lyrics

Enemy said:


> From the ground force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From marine corps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really so much handsome, handsomest



Film photos.Not real PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enemy

April.lyrics said:


> Film photos.Not real PLA.



The first one is real. Its from China Daily, news title: Get ready for roll call 

Actually I wanted to show the different berets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2013.8 PLA "Assault-2013" military exercise, PLA Army beach invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*China PLA Army's "101st Aviation Battalion"*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2013,9 TianJin Air Show. WZ-10 and WZ-9 armed helicopters:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Eagle 90

cnleio said:


> J-20 weapons bay



Showing SD-10B with air breathable missiles on board.


----------



## cnleio

The best pic of WZ-10 armed helicopter:








China WZ-10:












China WZ-19:







China WZ-9:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Fsjal

They got the Type 99's turret wrong. In the left side, there should be a cleft.





Also, what IFV is that?


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> They got the Type 99's turret wrong. In the left side, there should be a cleft.


LOL just a ZTZ-99G's CG, not serious.




Fsjal said:


> Also, what IFV is that?


It's ZBL-09 8x8 IFV:












ZBL-09 8x8 IFV but carry a 120mm assault gun. I think it come from this pic, some ZBL-09 120mm assault gun test 








PLA Army ever equiped PTL02 100mm assault gun (WZ551 with assault gun), so also developing ZBL-09 assault gun:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

Those turrets look big for a small chassis (the vehicle itself)





Makes the turret for this assault gun used by the Philippine military look like a toy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11B fighters with domestic WS-10 jet engines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Photos J-15 on CV-16 LiaoNing with weapon load

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Sino-Pak Airforce drill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

15th PLA Navy escort task force resupplying (Arabian sea)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Army WZ-10 armed helicopter pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

very impressive fotos...not too bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Old pics of China nuclear weapons ...

A China hydrogen bomb:






China nuclear weapon museum, some N-bomb and nuclear warhead:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walle

^

''pointy is scary, round is not scary''
supreme leader


----------



## Fsjal

Those warheads look quite big. Probably a DF-5 warhead.









Look at the W87 warhead.

Those warheads are only like 300kt, while DF-5 uses 5mt warheads. Also, the DF-5 was develop before China made miniature warheads based on W88.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> Those warheads look quite big. Probably a DF-5 warhead.
> 
> Look at the W87 warhead.
> 
> Those warheads are only like 300kt, while DF-5 uses 5mt warheads. Also, the DF-5 was develop before China made miniature warheads based on W88.


The museum showed the radome of China nuclear ballistic missile. It's very pity didn't see any real China nuclear warhead pic, the China official didn't provide any warhead pic to public, top secret.


But there's a 1:1 China nuclear warhead model pic,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Happy Birthday to P.R.C, 2013.10.1 64th birthday:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China Aircraft Carrier Crew (PLAN CV16):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mad King

Awesome Pics. Showing the level of Professionalism and standard well maintained.

Long Live China Pakistan Friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

End of August, PLAN's ZhouShan naval base (the H.Q of China Navy East Sea Fleet)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 fly to turn over

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

J-10A fighter's multiple pylon: 4x PL-12, 2x PL-8






J-10B fighter's multiple pylon: 4x PL-12, 2x PL-8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

(Oct. 14. 2013) China 052C DDG-N.o170 "LanZhou" sailing on strait of Magellan, next stop: Rio de Janeiro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

1st China 052D DDG, latest pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

J-15 on CV-16 'Liao Ning'

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

1st close pic out, PLAN HQ-16 anti-aircraft missile launched

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China tanker aircraft: HU-6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China's 500kg CS/B8C5 JDAM, GPS+INS double guide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

One pic, PLAAF J-11 fighter heavy carry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2nd Y-20 appeared, still Yellow painting for 2nd prototype








New test N.o781 for 1st Y-20 













Y-20 cockpit pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

At the end of 2013, J-10B fighter will join PLAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fsjal

Will the J-10B supplement or replace the J-10A???


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> Will the J-10B supplement or replace the J-10A???


J-10A will close the production line soon, some rumor said have closed or will only produce for J-10A export not PLAAF yet.
Future ChengDu will produce J-10B to replace current 200x J-10A fighters.
(2013 Thay have been producing J-10B fighters, soon we will see many J-10B fighters appear in PLAAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Leo, I like your thread for a long time now but your current avatar is really off putting. Your original cat one is best imho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

cnleio said:


> China tanker aircraft: HU-6



I have heard that HJ-6 newer version can be modified as aerial tanker, MPA, AEW&Cs, EW/ELINT/SIGNIT and as bomber.

So there might be some possibility that PAF and PN might going to buy this for fulfilling the roles of:
EW/ELINT/SIGNIT
AEW&Cs
MPAs
Tankers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

cnleio said:


> China Army WZ-10 armed helicopter pics:


Soon PAC would be making Z-10s as we are listening just some fake news about PAA getting A-129s and hopefully PAC will join with Chinese on transport helicopters too.


----------



## Beast

Nishan_101 said:


> I have heard that HJ-6 newer version can be modified as aerial tanker, MPA, AEW&Cs, EW/ELINT/SIGNIT and as bomber.
> 
> So there might be some possibility that PAF and PN might going to buy this for fulfilling the roles of:
> EW/ELINT/SIGNIT
> AEW&Cs
> MPAs
> Tankers.



HJ-6 as tanker is not very efficient due to its small cargo size. But it did retain a massive advantage over other type of Tanker. Its far higher speed makes its easier to escape in hostile airspace compare to other type of tanker.


----------



## Beast

Nishan_101 said:


> Soon PAC would be making Z-10s as we are listening just some fake news about PAA getting A-129s and hopefully PAC will join with Chinese on transport helicopters too.



I doubt it will be soon. Probably another 3- 5 years time before PAA can gets their hand on WZ-10.


----------



## cirr

Nishan_101 said:


> Soon PAC would be making Z-10s as we are listening just some fake news about PAA getting A-129s and hopefully PAC will join with Chinese on transport helicopters too.



Now is not war time，and the PLA is quite stingy with investing in production facilities。

The current rate of production is 24 Z-10s，with the possibility of ramping it up to 36 per annum max。

But the PLA is aiming for 1 army aviation brigade for each of its 18 group armies。

so。。。。


----------



## Nishan_101

cirr said:


> Now is not war time，and the PLA is quite stingy with investing in production facilities。
> 
> The current rate of production is 24 Z-10s，with the possibility of ramping it up to 36 per annum max。
> 
> But the PLA is aiming for 1 army aviation brigade for each of its 18 group armies。
> 
> so。。。。


PAC might join this and other projects....


----------



## XiangLong

Any recent pics of PLA Infantry men (2013-ish)? Has there been any significant updates on tactical/ballistic vests, weapon's accessoiries and or infantry gear?


----------



## Fsjal

XiangLong said:


> Any recent pics of PLA Infantry men (2013-ish)? Has there been any significant updates on tactical/ballistic vests, weapon's accessoiries and or infantry gear?


Infantry soldiers still look the same.


----------



## Kompromat

Fsjal said:


> Infantry soldiers still look the same.



Thats a VERY bad muzzle blast.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Fsjal said:


> Infantry soldiers still look the same.



photoshop!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> photoshop!


I wasn't really looking at that. I was more focused on the uniform itself.

Here are some REAL pics


----------



## cnleio

XiangLong said:


> Any recent pics of PLA Infantry men (2013-ish)? Has there been any significant updates on tactical/ballistic vests, weapon's accessoiries and or infantry gear?


Inside China our soldiers still equip type07 ballistic vests.






Some PLA Special Unit, can directly bought specific vest from china cloth factory for mission requirement.





When PLA join foreign military exercise, usually their ballistic vests looks OKay.










Anyway PLA soldier's ballistic vest & infantry gear very POOR, can not match with the West Army. $100 billion of PLA Military Expenditure mostly invest into Airforce and Navy, PLA Army just get little funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Beginning of November, 3x 052C DDG in the Zhoushan naval base of East Sea Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> Inside China our soldiers still equip type07 ballistic vests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some PLA Special Unit, can directly bought specific vest from china cloth factory for mission requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When PLA join foreign military exercise, usually their ballistic vests looks OKay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway PLA soldier's ballistic vest & infantry gear very POOR, can not match with the West Army. $100 billion of PLA Military Expenditure mostly invest into Airforce and Navy, PLA Army just get little funds.



Nothing wrong with the ballistic vests and the infantry gear.









Anyway, it's still better than having these infantry gears used by Philippine military.








Agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> Nothing wrong with the ballistic vests and the infantry gear.



Left side: type06 vest, PLAN Marines usually use it.
Middle/Right side: type07 vest, PLAN and PLA Army's standard vest.







It looks like PLA soldiers joint foreign drill, there'r specific vests not type07.







2012 China Army join Sino-Russia joint drill, PLA soldiers equip type07 vest











PLA Special Force using specific vest not standard type07 vest, they own their funds to purchase ballistic vests






I like Molle ballistic vest, if we have enough money to equip 2.3million Chinese soldiers ...






Chinese soldier's vests should look as COOL as them in the movie .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Well i just check Molle ballistic vest sell in TaoBao.com (淘宝: 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢), only ￥500 - ￥100 per Molle vest (Of course most r China clone), cheap price for each soldier.
Molle ballistic vest search in TaoBao.com: molle 战术背心_淘宝搜索

Molle ballistic vest much better than type07 vest, our goverment should pay for each Chinese soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

cnleio said:


> Well i just check Molle ballistic vest sell in TaoBao.com (淘宝: 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢), only ￥500 - ￥100 per Molle vest (Of course most r China clone), cheap price for each soldier.
> Molle ballistic vest search in TaoBao.com: molle 战术背心_淘宝搜索
> 
> Molle ballistic vest much better than type07 vest, our goverment should pay for each Chinese soldier.



Government orders are government orders, they are in huge amounts, so almost all makers don't have the factories to make them, then there is the technology, how much did we spend into developing said vest, how heavy is it, how effective is it, is it comfortable, does it really justify the cost, is it something the army will be able to adapt? Will quality be assured on each vest?

After all that, there is the matter of money, it'll probably be 10-20 times the price of a clone when it's all said and done. 

All in all a cheap vest is worse than no vest. At the moment I think the army should spend more on soldier pension, education, create jobs for discharged soldiers and medical care as well as all types of services that would ensure that the common soldier will be a productive member of society and a satisfied member and NOT a dude who knows exactly how to handle a weapon better than the police with no job.

Vest can come when war is close, at the moment, war is no nearer than at any other time, dispute what the media will have you believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China KJ series AEW family
(KJ-500, KJ-200, some intelligence aircrafts)






KJ-500 AEWAC






KJ-500 prototype without AESA radar, for testing Y-9 plane









KJ-500 with AESA radar, mass production version












KJ-500's AESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA AirForce's H-6 evolution: H-6 ==> H-6M ==> H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA AirForce, China AirForce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA AirForce, China AirForce

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA AirForce, China AirForce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

CHINA AIR POWER IN THE SKY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

New toys coming ... PLA Army got new armored vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XiangLong

cnleio said:


> Left side: type06 vest, PLAN Marines usually use it.
> Middle/Right side: type07 vest, PLAN and PLA Army's standard vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like PLA soldiers joint foreign drill, there'r specific vests not type07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 China Army join Sino-Russia joint drill, PLA soldiers equip type07 vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLA Special Force using specific vest not standard type07 vest, they own their funds to purchase ballistic vests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Molle ballistic vest, if we have enough money to equip 2.3million Chinese soldiers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese soldier's vests should look as COOL as them in the movie .



What series/movie is are those last 2 pics from?


----------



## cnleio

XiangLong said:


> What series/movie is are those last 2 pics from?


《我是特种兵 1/2/3》《I'm the special soldier 1/2/3》 
Watch out, dude! PLA stuffs in that movie is COOL, but the story s@ck .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

dam those are deadly toys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiangLong

cnleio said:


> 《我是特种兵 1/2/3》《I'm the special soldier 1/2/3》
> Watch out, dude! PLA stuffs in that movie is COOL, but the story s@ck .



Nice, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m haris khan

Two B-52 bombers from Guam flew recently through China’s newly expanded air defense zone during a training flight that had been planned for a year, a Defense official told Air Force Times on Tuesday.
US B-52s Fly over China's 'Air Defense Zone' - World Wide Defense


----------



## lcloo

Old News. Correction, it is Air Defence Identification Zone, not Air Defence Zone, there is alot of difference between the two.

Also Flight path of B-52s was along the outer edge of the ID zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

J-31, J-15, JL-7 plane made by SAC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Enemy

Is China interested in developing DARPA's HAARP like weapon system?

@cnleio, @cirr


----------



## Beidou2020

Enemy said:


> Is China interested in developing DARPA's HAARP like weapon system?
> 
> @cnleio, @cirr



China's HAARP-like weapon is called 'Meridion'.


----------



## Enemy

Beidou2020 said:


> China's HAARP-like weapon is called XXXXXXX.



This is an ultimate state of the art weapon system directly related to national security. Why was a meager amount of only 25 million dollars sanctioned? Also, it is a kind of top secret highly classified technology that every nation would carry out independently, then why was Russia and Australia were invited to cooperate? If there is already something like HAARP, it is surely not the XXXXXX as you mentioned.


----------



## truthlover

LONG LIVE PAKISTAN CHINA FRIENDSHIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*HAPPY NEW YEAR ! *

China aircraft family map, how many u know ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sms

cnleio said:


>



None of these are part of PLA. What's the purpose of posting them?


----------



## cnleio

sms said:


> None of these are part of PLA. What's the purpose of posting them?


*YES, WE CAN



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr




----------



## cnleio

Inside Type 056 corvette:


----------



## cnleio

Army Helicopter training (WZ-10/19/9)

























Face view of J-20 N.o2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10


----------



## cnleio

What about this? J-10 with Japan painting


----------



## CN.Black

cnleio said:


> What about this? J-10 with Japan painting


 Looks foolish.But Chinese painting style really cannot be uglier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

CN.Black said:


> Looks foolish.But Chinese painting style really cannot be uglier.


I just wanna say foreign Airforce's painting looks better than PLAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

*2014.02.22 China version Su-30mkk: J-16 multi-role fighter official show*

Soon China can mass produce J-16(China version Su-30mkk) like J-11B(China version Su-27sm)













China purchased Su-33mkk from Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

J-16 is a much better multi-role fighter jet than Su-30MKK.


----------



## Genesis

cnleio said:


> What about this? J-10 with Japan painting



I heard the Japanese has a manual on how to force land a J-10, so maybe they want to capture one and paint it. We would force land their F-16, but they suck, so China won't be keeping that.


----------



## ThisIsAllBS!

Holy shit! by seeing these pictures, you realize how MASSIVELY MEGA STRONG U.S military is!!!! No disrespect, but PLA doesn't even come close.


----------



## cnleio

ThisIsAllBS! said:


> Holy shit! by seeing these pictures, you realize how MASSIVELY MEGA STRONG U.S military is!!!! No disrespect, but PLA doesn't even come close.


@This Is All BS !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> *2014.02.22 China version Su-30mkk: J-16 multi-role fighter official show*
> 
> Soon China can mass produce J-16(China version Su-30mkk) like J-11B(China version Su-27sm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China purchased Su-33mkk from Russia





J16 is not based on the Su30MKK.


----------



## cnleio




----------



## cnleio

J-20 N.o2001 vs N.o2002 vs N.o2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Type 056 corvette's autocannon


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army's new toy: HQ-17 (China version TOR)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nomi007

cnleio said:


>


i wish paf also join this project


----------



## Kompromat

cnleio said:


> PLA Army's new toy: HQ-17 (China version TOR)




Range and specs?


----------



## cnleio

Aeronaut said:


> Range and specs?


China official didn't release specs yet, just pics in military magazine. We didn't know what's new missile for HQ-17


----------



## cnleio

> China's PLAN Marines participate in an actual-troop confrontation training at a training base in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, March 13, 2014. This is the first time for the marine corps to carry out such training with a brigade under the Beijing Military Area Command in cold areas. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)


 
*"Damn i got shoot ! Bye bros, im quit."*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

> China's PLAN Marines participate in an actual-troop confrontation training at a training base in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, March 13, 2014. This is the first time for the marine corps to carry out such training with a brigade under the Beijing Military Area Command in cold areas. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)


----------



## cnleio

> 26 Feb. 2014. Female PLAN Marines conduct field weapons training. Xinhua News Agency Reporter Zha Chunming


----------



## cnleio

China J-20 prototypes










Have a close look on the inlet of J-20 prototype No.2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15 with external aerial refueling system












Y-20 prototype flying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China shipyards r building more 052C/052D DDGs for PLA Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Truckloads。。。


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Truckloads。。。




Are any of these weapons in service?
- PLZ52
- WS-2
- SY-400
- B-611M
- BP-12
- SR5
- SH1
- WS-3


----------



## cnleio

*J-20 China's future in 2018, no time to waste !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*J-20 China's future in 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China Y-9 aircraft family

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

New pics, J-20 N.o2011

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF fighters take off

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

J-20 N.o2011 open all weapons bay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

cnleio said:


> J-20 N.o2011 open all weapons bay



Sorry Leio but that's not 2011, look at the vertical stabilizer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Take this pic, friends ! 

All China J-20 prototypes N.o2011, N.o2001, N.o2002, N.o2004

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

HQ-9 VLS of PLAN 052C DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

056 launched C802 anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HOIKEI

CURRENT GEAR

06 FLC









04B










06 FLC + 04B





06 OTV


----------



## HOIKEI

06 FLC + 04B & 06 OTV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China Navy console pics (different warships, different time)


----------



## cnleio

@HOIKEI

In Gulf of Aden, Marine Corps they using VBSS vest (A private company offer VBSS for PLAN Marines) when PLAN execute anti-piracy & patrol mission.


----------



## HOIKEI

cnleio said:


> @HOIKEI
> 
> In Gulf of Aden, Marine Corps they using VBSS vest (A private company offer VBSS for PLAN Marines) when PLAN execute anti-piracy & patrol mission.



Yes, it is a nice vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

HOIKEI said:


> Yes, it is a nice vest.




I know these vests stop shrapnel, but can it stop a straight shot from a automatic? Also Marines should get new uniforms, well the uniform should fit the country that we are invading. Unless we are invading Atlantis, this uniform doesn't do much. 

A mod Type 95 is still pretty bad ***. We need better optics, night vision, laser sight, and a bunch of other things to keep our infantry alive. I don't think any ratio less than kill 1:100 is acceptable in war anymore.


----------



## HOIKEI

Genesis said:


> I know these vests stop shrapnel, but can it stop a straight shot from a automatic? Also Marines should get new uniforms, well the uniform should fit the country that we are invading. Unless we are invading Atlantis, this uniform doesn't do much.
> 
> A mod Type 95 is still pretty bad ***. We need better optics, night vision, laser sight, and a bunch of other things to keep our infantry alive. I don't think any ratio less than kill 1:100 is acceptable in war anymore.



my friend told me the vest also tested by ak shooting, otherwise the military will not order it.
the ocean camo is to identify they are navy( in china, marine is under navy), but in operation, they have choice to get other suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HOIKEI

my loadout with FMJ 08 GAS MASK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

"WE ARE THE BEST" China Navy CV16 Crew

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scherz

With the guy on the left and right and all the pink chains it looks like the weirdest gay BDSM party ever. The guy in the middle asking you: "are you ready for this?"..
... no...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MAB

scherz said:


> With the guy on the left and right and all the pink chains it looks like the weirdest gay BDSM party ever. The guy in the middle asking you: "are you ready for this?"..
> ... no...


That made me laugh


----------



## cnleio

scherz said:


> With the guy on the left and right and all the pink chains it looks like the weirdest gay BDSM party ever. The guy in the middle asking you: "are you ready for this?"..
> ... no...


Well, the pink destroy everything ...


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16, China style J-15 take off

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

WuHan new 039B AIP sub, delivering to PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

*China Top Gun: CV16 & J-15




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Black Eagle 90

is PN and BN are asking the same submarine S-20? or PN is asking a much bigger submarine 3500 Surface?

Although PN needs to have a good submarine force along with BN.


----------



## Fsjal

cnleio said:


> *China Top Gun: CV16 & J-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's been a while since I went to this forum, and it's nice to see this gif of the J-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Fsjal said:


> It's been a while since I went to this forum, and it's nice to see this gif of the J-15.


Hey @Fsjal, miss u so long. How are u ?




Happy 63th birthday, China HongDu aircraft manufacturer (JiangXi province, NanChang city) !
The best manufacturer in Leio's hometown.


----------



## GeHAC

cnleio said:


> Hey @Fsjal, miss u so long. How are u ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 63th birthday, China HongDu aircraft manufacturer (JiangXi province, NanChang city) !
> The best manufacturer in Leio's hometown.



Oops，I Iive in Nanchang.Hope L-15s having a good production.


----------



## cnleio

GeHAC said:


> Oops，I Iive in Nanchang.Hope L-15s having a good production.


Hey, bro. Which region u living in NanChang city ? I from XinJian. But im living & working in ShenZhen, nexttime for dinner together when i return hometown ?


----------



## captain Maximo

those planes look cool they kind of remind me of the old f15's and the euro fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

cnleio said:


> Hey, bro. Which region u living in NanChang city ? I from XinJian. But im living & working in ShenZhen, nexttime for dinner together when i return hometown ?


Studying in high school currently……lol，thanks for your invitation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

GeHAC said:


> Studying in high school currently……lol，thanks for your invitation


LOL, Nice to see a high school student like u. Today China education situation for our students is much better than me in high school 9 years ago. Wish u happy learning and have a good future, bro ! 

After ur generation finish study in school and into China society, our nation will become MORE POWERFUL, lucky a developed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

GeHAC said:


> Studying in high school currently……lol，thanks for your invitation



I envy your youth！！！

I wish I was still 18。


----------



## cnleio

ZTZ99A2 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAN N.o151 052C DDG









N.o150 052C DDG's Combat Control Center, launch HHQ-9 anti-aircraft missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoXilai

cnleio said:


>



Look like a bee fly out from its hive.


----------



## cnleio

BoXilai said:


> Look like a bee fly out from its hive.


HHQ-9 cold-launched VLS, it's pressured gas to push it out.


----------



## Hakan

@cnleio 

Nice Thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Type-96A MBT test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Some historic photos of DF-1, DF-4, DF-5 IRBM/ ICBM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

*China AP ammo > 1m*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

*Since July.3 China government banned flickr.com photo album in China, i have to freeze this thread until flickr back to China internet, coz 90% PLA pics uploaded in my account of flickr.com. 
*
Many years ago i used imgur.com to share my PLA pics on the internet then China government banned it, after changed to flickr.com album BeiJing banned it now (Maybe July HongKong anti-BeiJing protest event).

They banned Google.com, banned Google.hk, banned Gmail.com (Recently i found i can't open Gmail in China), banned flickr.com.

From now on, i need to take a long vacation.(Or buy a VPN)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

cnleio said:


> *Since July.3 China government banned flickr.com photo album in China, i have to freeze this thread until flickr back to China internet, coz 90% PLA pics uploaded in my account of flickr.com.
> *
> Many years ago i used imgur.com to share my PLA pics on the internet then China government banned it, after changed to flickr.com album BeiJing banned it now (Maybe July HongKong anti-BeiJing protest event).
> 
> They banned Google.com, banned Google.hk, banned Gmail.com (Recently i found i can't open Gmail in China), banned flickr.com.
> 
> From now on, i need to take a long vacation.(Or buy a VPN)



Thank you for your contribution bro, in future we just visit cjdby, fyjs, etc for pix, too bad for non-Chinese speakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

A female anti-terrorists police in Xinjiang become popular in Chinese forum these days, she post her own photos on her Weibo site(a social networking site as Facebook which has 430million user in China)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

In fact, most police and officers of Xinjiang come from local national minority，
Just as in the 2013.04.23 terrorists attack, 15 police and officials died, in which 10 of them are Uygur Chinese, 2 are Mongolian Chinese, 3 are Han Chinese;
In the 2013.06.27 terrorists attack, 24 police and officials died, in which 16 of them are Uygur Chinese;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Inside PLAN's KJ-200 AWACS plane

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2014 New PLA Army



























> 四院红林公司研制“机甲战士” 将“闪亮”登台
> 发布时间：2014年09月16日
> 文章来源： 中国航天科工四院
> 
> 近日，中国航天科工四院红林公司产业园里，一台舞台娱乐展示机器人完成装配测试，进入交付阶段。
> 
> 这台舞台机器人有一个很酷的名字——“机甲战士”，它“身高”将近4米，体重近半吨。“机甲战士”由红林公司与北京某科技公司联合研制完成，主要用于舞台的娱乐展示，能够完成曲臂、旋转、喷雾、照射、发声、造型等动作指令，并将视觉、听觉、嗅觉、触觉和动感融为一体，带来完美的舞台体验。据悉，红林公司本次将向武汉某大型影院交付2台，后续将视效果进行推广。（文、摄/肖肖）

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

Future New PLAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CN.Black

cnleio said:


> 2014 New PLA Army
> 
> View attachment 71676
> 
> View attachment 71677
> 
> View attachment 71678
> 
> View attachment 71679


 PLA Army will soon dominate the land.


----------



## cnleio

Save clear pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Happy 65th PRC National Day

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> 2014 New PLA Army
> 
> View attachment 71676
> 
> View attachment 71677
> 
> View attachment 71678
> 
> View attachment 71679



Whats with the plastic looking robot?


----------



## Mughal-Prince

cnleio said:


> *Since July.3 China government banned flickr.com photo album in China, i have to freeze this thread until flickr back to China internet, coz 90% PLA pics uploaded in my account of flickr.com.
> *
> Many years ago i used imgur.com to share my PLA pics on the internet then China government banned it, after changed to flickr.com album BeiJing banned it now (Maybe July HongKong anti-BeiJing protest event).
> 
> They banned Google.com, banned Google.hk, banned Gmail.com (Recently i found i can't open Gmail in China), banned flickr.com.
> 
> From now on, i need to take a long vacation.(Or buy a VPN)



Install Google Chrome browser and plug ZenMate in its add-ons or plugins viola no need to buy VPN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Whats with the plastic looking robot?


A dance robot ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

cnleio said:


> A dance robot ...


kia soul 广告-汽车视频-搜狐视频

it does work

kia soul 广告-汽车视频-搜狐视频


----------



## GeHAC

Joint Operation 2014C Drill at the foot of Mt. Kunlun












ZTZ-88A(rarely seen)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

cnleio said:


> Save clear pic
> 
> View attachment 79202
> 
> View attachment 79211


name of the cars, plz !?


----------



## GeHAC

Soryu said:


> name of the cars, plz !?


ZBL-08(wrongly called as ZBL-09 in the past)

ZBD-04A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Soryu said:


> name of the cars, plz !?


Usually called ZBL-09 8x8 IFV on internet (@GhHAC provide a PLA offical name: ZBL-08 IFV).

I posted many today PLA Army pics in Rising China military force thread (page 12~13), there'r ZBL-09 IFV Brigades.


----------



## cnleio

The 38th Army of Beijing MR. Its equipements are among the best in PLA army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Russia SA-15 (9M330) & China HQ-17 anti-aircraft missile

SA-15 "Tor M-1"








HQ-17

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

... China SOF training 蛮拼的!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Echo_419

cirr said:


> I envy your youth！！！
> 
> I wish I was still 18。



A bit off topic but i really wanted to know what's your age 
you are the most interesting Chinese here


----------



## terranMarine

cnleio said:


> ... China SOF training 蛮拼的!
> 
> View attachment 158971



a bit crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Speeder 2

The 38th Army of Beijing MR. Its equipements are among the best in PLA army:






so they're playing with rocks? man, that's a bit embarrasing...


----------



## terranMarine

Speeder 2 said:


> so they're playing with rocks? man, that's a bit embarrasing...



Nah, it's keeping the tradition alive, that's how our ancestors used to do when discussing tactics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZTZ99A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

xuxu1457 said:


> A female anti-terrorists police in Xinjiang become popular in Chinese forum these days, she post her own photos on her Weibo site(a social networking site as Facebook which has 430million user in China)


beauty and deadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Rare photo of Republic of China Army M60 tanks with and without reactive armor


----------



## CN.Black

Many 99A in one pic

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masud

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

masud said:


>


What is this?.


----------



## GeHAC

Malik Alashter said:


> What is this?.


Rapid fire 81mm mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Malik Alashter said:


> What is this?.


mortar in a jeep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 菜鸟耶夫斯基

cnleio said:


> *2014.02.22 China version Su-30mkk: J-16 multi-role fighter official show*
> 
> Soon China can mass produce J-16(China version Su-30mkk) like J-11B(China version Su-27sm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China purchased Su-33mkk from Russia


the last two is su-30mk2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

菜鸟耶夫斯基 said:


> the last two is su-30mk2


He has already mention it before.


----------



## 菜鸟耶夫斯基

哟西


Beast said:


> He has already mention it before.


----------



## cnleio

A new batch of WZ-10A armed helicopter delivery to PLA (updated engine & optical device)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masud

*SK-18 MANPANS showed on IDEX 2015*











*Yu-3C and Y-6 Torpedo *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Type99A MBT and ZBD04A IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

cnleio said:


> A new batch of WZ-10A armed helicopter delivery to PLA (updated engine & optical device)
> 
> View attachment 201114


More specific about the updated engine?


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> More specific about the updated engine?


Search WZ13 turboshaft venture between harbin and turbomeca.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> Search WZ13 turboshaft venture between harbin and turbomeca.


should be WZ16?

Do we have full knowledge of WZ16?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WZ-19 armed helicopters in XinJiang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

WZ-19 armed helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*black and white photos of the day: After burn*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China Y-8 & Y-9 family

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2015 PLA Airforce & PLAN Naval Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Yeppp ... that's a collage made by my friend Tom Cooper and his partner. 

http://www.aviationgraphic.com/fighters/2559-plaaf-planaf-collection-tc-217.html

This is so far only a teaser, a preview, since the sizes and some designations need some additional corrections.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Yeppp ... that's a collage made by my friend Tom Cooper and his partner.
> 
> http://www.aviationgraphic.com/fighters/2559-plaaf-planaf-collection-tc-217.html
> 
> This is so far only a teaser, a preview, since the sizes and some designations need some additional corrections.
> 
> Deino


That's great, bro ! pls add above Y-8 & Y-9 variants planes in ... and there lack Navy's Z-8/Z-9/Ka-28 anti-sub helo.

Where's J-10B ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

To admit I had no influence on the types included, since he simply used the profiles made for our book, however I will tell him Your suggestion ...


Thanks and all the best,
Deino


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> To admit I had no influence on the types included, since he simply used the profiles made for our book, however I will tell him Your suggestion ...
> 
> 
> Thanks and all the best,
> Deino


At last, pls tell ur friend to add China jet trainer K-8, L-15, JL-9 .... Thank you very much !

Also need a H-6 fuel tanker for PLAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kurlang

masud said:


>



Does Pakistan has some thing like this. If not, I would love to see them with the Army


----------



## Beast

Kurlang said:


> Does Pakistan has some thing like this. If not, I would love to see them with the Army


I think they are more for airborne unit. Light and fast but need not have heavy firepower and light logistic needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baloch Pakistani

cnleio said:


> CIWS
> 
> View attachment 208931



What is this thing? and how does it work?


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Nice NLOS ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Baloch Pakistani said:


> What is this thing? and how does it work?


Navy warship's CIWS defence system. China Type730 CIWS shooting, hit down incoming anti-ship missile. Most CIWS fire range is about 5km.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 爱我中华

cnleio said:


> Navy warship's CIWS defence system. China Type730 CIWS shooting, hit down incoming anti-ship missile. Most CIWS fire range is about 5km.
> 
> View attachment 214841
> 
> View attachment 214842


Wow,I can not blieve it ,it is so beautiful!

好贴得顶，楼主加油


----------



## cnleio

USA Javelin




PLA HJ-12











=====================================================================》》》


USA TOW





PLA HJ-8











2015 PLAN & China MARITIME LAW ENFORCEMENT ship list






2015 USN ship & submarine list

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iH8star

How did u guys get those photo?


----------



## cnleio

iH8star said:


> How did u guys get those photo?


Photos collected from internet, some from PLA military news website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Not China but funny ... S-300 launch failed, _RUN~! _


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A & USAF F-16A/B (1:1 scale)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1ndy

nice pictures of equipment and planes especially that carrier based Su30. 
Good development China, best of luck.


----------



## empirefighter

1ndy said:


> nice pictures of equipment and planes especially that carrier based Su30.
> Good development China, best of luck.


Thanks for your good wish, the same to India,best of luck.


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## teddy

Chinese armour *demonstration to foreign military officar.*


----------



## cnleio

U.S Navy electromagnetic gun prototype test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2003 old pic, China submarine control simulator

very rare offical photo


----------



## cnleio

_What's the name of such scuba used by frogman ???_



















Another one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

_The 'weapon' of Chinese military fan, how a Chinese military fan grows up ?_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

HJ-10 top-attack missile





HJ-9 anti-tank missile






HJ-8 anti-tank missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

FN-6















HJ-8L anti-tank missile







HJ-12 Top-attack missile

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

HJ-73 anti-tank missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLZ-05 155mm SPG







China "HellFire" AKD-10 helo-launched anti-tank missile 
(for WZ-10 & WZ-19)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

@cnleio , awesome thread!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-10 Cockpit & Helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

@yoshi.oda こちらをご覧ください

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yoshi.oda

Oshiete kudasari, arigadou gozaimasu....


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-10 Cockpit & Helmet 

_*OKay ~! *_

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Some latest pics on PLAN CV16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

HEHE ... Surveillance Sweep

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Command & Operation room of PLAN 054A FFG






......






PLAAF H-6K bomber with 6x CJ-10 cruise missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> PLAAF H-6K bomber with 6x CJ-10 cruise missiles
> 
> View attachment 237192



The Golden question is does the bomb bay of H-6K carries additional 2-3 CJ-10 Cruise missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> PLAAF H-6K bomber with 6x CJ-10 cruise missiles
> 
> View attachment 237192




But that's a PS-job ...

IMO it is simply H-6K 11093 with the "psed" away and replaced by a "1" + added ALCMs.

Deino


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> But that's a PS-job ...
> 
> IMO it is simply H-6K 11093 with the "psed" away and replaced by a "1" + added ALCMs.
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 237246


H-6K with 6x cruise misisles is *TRUE !*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> H-6K with 6x cruise misisle is *TRUE !*




YES for sure ... but that does not make that image real !

If You copy the original image of 11093 in paint for example and the copy the other one on top they are identically and not only similar ... only the number + 4 more KD-20s are new.

By the way we know these H-6K since a few days in preparation for the parade and none of them was spotted with 6 ALCMs !

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

09.03  it will be a Grand Military Parade for Chinese, 70th WWII Victory in China !

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

09.03  it will be a Grand Military Parade for Chinese, 70th WWII Victory in China !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

09.03  it will be a Grand Military Parade for Chinese, 70th WWII Victory in China !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

From some angles the H6 bombers are actually quite good looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Lazer Weapon to defense Drone


> “低空卫士1”激光拦截系统。这种武器系统采用激光能量射束，专门用于对付“低小慢”的航空器。系统集指挥控制、雷达搜索、光电警告、激光打击于一体，可以实现对目标的搜索、捕获、锁定跟踪和击落。
> 
> 该系统使用激光光束进行攻击，具有打击精度高、附带损伤小、运用灵活、单发使用成本低的特点，适用于政治、军事、经济要低的低空防护和重大活动低空安保。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

The details of China "Big Dog" robot  



> “中国大狗”的仿生四足机器人。这款机器人总重250千克，负重能力为160千克，垂直越障能力为20厘米，爬坡角度为30度，最高速度1.4米/秒，续航时间为2小时。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> The details of China "Big Dog" robot
> 
> View attachment 238439
> View attachment 238440
> View attachment 238441
> View attachment 238442
> View attachment 238443
> View attachment 238444
> View attachment 238445
> View attachment 238446



This will be the modern 木牛流马 in Romance of the three Kingdom used by ZhuGe liang when transporting logistics during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> This will be the modern 木牛流马 in Romance of the three Kingdom used by ZhuGe liang when transporting logistics during the war.
> 
> View attachment 238617


China Big Dog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> This will be the modern 木牛流马 in Romance of the three Kingdom used by ZhuGe liang when transporting logistics during the war.
> 
> View attachment 238617



Did they copy the Trojan Horse?


----------



## cnleio

qwerrty said:


>


awesome + funny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China UAVs launch

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China 70th WWII Victory

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Indian Jatt

cnleio said:


> awesome + funny


it will be a great robot for carrying loads in battlefield........it may save precious lives.........while in future It can be used in mountainous areas........to carry troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhang Fan

the current naval drill in south China sea

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

3D of GaoXin-6 anti-sub plane

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China developing new HMD helmet for armed helicopter pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF KJ-500 AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhang Fan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zhang Fan

052D Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

The number of nuclear subs must be inaccurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Happy 88th PLA "August.1" Day

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

Happy 88th PLA "August.1" Day

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beidou2020

Happy Birthday PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Happy 88th PLA "August.1" Day

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> Happy 88th PLA "August.1" Day
> View attachment 243039
> View attachment 243040



Loving the Taihang（WS-10）engines，some 500 of which have entered service。

Loving J-16 in PLAAF colours too。

Loving WS-10 on J-15 too too。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

It's about 400x WS-10 engines entered service in PLAAF, PLA official news said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Loving the Taihang（WS-10）engines，some 500 of which have entered service。
> 
> Loving J-16 in PLAAF colours too。
> 
> Loving WS-10 on J-15 too too。


What i read PLA official news said, about 400x WS-10 engines entered service in PLAAF ... domestic WS-10/A jet engines mass production is true.

*Happy 88th PLA "August.1" Day*
*The best gift for China, thanks our aviation engineers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

Happy 88th PLA "August.1" Day

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

Armed Helicopters fire !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Until to 2015.07, US Airforce has 1,000+ F22/F35/F15/F16/A10 fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China Nuclear Deterrent since 1964

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAN missiles launch

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

Navy Command Room

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Very GOOD, China version "AN/FPS-115" PAVE PAWS

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

*PAVE PAWS copy* ... @gambit @Viper0011. @SinoSoldier @Nihonjin1051
BTW is there any test in U.S to prove anti-stealth capacity by PAVE PAWS ? Ths.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China Zubr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

Breathtaking pictures buddy @cnleio !!!!! Impressive developments by our peer, the PLAN!!!!!



Sugoi!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Breathtaking pictures buddy @cnleio !!!!! Impressive developments by our peer, the PLAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sugoi!!!!!!!


This Zubr can one shot carry 3 MBT at fast speed to almost any shore. That is something LCAC cant do. The only limitation will be its range and size but MLP ensure these restriction are eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Breathtaking pictures buddy @cnleio !!!!! Impressive developments by our peer, the PLAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sugoi!!!!!!!


I have a question ... Does Japanese sailers onboard carrying antigas masks with them, or wear fire-proof suits like most West Navy ?


----------



## cnleio

China and U.S torpedo compare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

@Nihonjin1051

052C DDG's Command Room

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

CV-16

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Italian general visited PLAN 054A-class FFG's command room

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11A training in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nuclear China, PLA Second Artillery Force 

中国军事图片中心近期推出人民军队风采系列图集，集中展示中国人民解放军发展壮大的光辉历程和官兵良好的精神风貌，用影像的力量呈现我军在现代化建设进程中迸发的热血、雄心和力量。这些摄影作品真实地反映了人民军队为实现强军梦而奋斗的波澜壮阔的训练场景，那一张张带着硝烟芬芳、赋予视觉冲击力的摄影作品，无不展现人民军队的风采。这些摄影作品向人们证明：中国人民解放军是一支“听党指挥、能打胜战、作风优良”的精锐部队，是完全可以信赖的人民军队。本图集展现了第二炮兵导弹发射的壮观场面，表现了第二炮兵官兵执掌长缨舞九天的英勇气魄和随时待战打胜仗的强烈使命感。（摄影：宋远高 陈双维 宋波 宋新宁 张洪亮 胡文潇 等）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Nuclear China, PLA Second Artillery Force

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army logistics & support training in Tibet moutains

中国军网-军报记者拉萨8月9日（李卫湘、解放军报记者张歌）随着3颗红色信号弹在海拔4500米以上的雪域高原腾空而起，由总后勤部组织的代号为“补给行动-2015”的高原高寒山地军需物资油料保障演练，今天在成都军区某高原训练场举行。某装甲团、某陆航旅、某航空兵团和6支后勤专业保障分队参加演练。

　　这次我军在高原高寒地区进行的军需物资油料保障实兵实装演练，采用战保一体、信息主导、战场位移等多种演练方式，涵盖战备转进、远程机动、战役准备、战役实施等各个作战阶段，贯穿物资筹措、储备、运输、补给和维修各个保障环节，全面展示了军需物资油料保障实战运用的新理念、新模式、新成果，系统检验了总部研发的新型作战被装、军用食品、军需油料装备、军用油品等新一代装备物资的性能。

　　记者在演练现场看到，野战输油管线遭“敌”轰炸后顿时火光冲天，联合指挥部利用指挥信息系统迅速调度支援。蓝天上，2架直升机对地面装甲车进行给养、油料垂直空投补给；高地上，10管群车加油车、全地形加油车、高原型炊事车等20多台新型野战保障装备车辆高速行进，运用多种方式对前出部队实施伴随补给。装甲兵群和航空兵群在得到快速补给后迅速开赴作战地域，投入作战。

　　据总后勤部军需物资油料部领导介绍，参演官兵克服高原缺氧等不利条件，在近似实战的环境中锤炼了保障硬功，摸清了保障需求，查找了问题短板，研究形成了一套战时供应标准、一套高原保障方法、一套装备评估报告等成果，为未来高原高寒山地作战军需物资油料保障积累了经验。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAN warship training photos 
中国军事图片中心近期推出人民军队风采系列图集，集中展示中国人民解放军发展壮大的光辉历程和官兵良好的精神风貌，用影像的力量呈现我军在现代化建设进程中迸发的热血、雄心和力量。这些摄影作品真实地反映了人民军队为实现强军梦而奋斗的波澜壮阔的训练场景，那一张张带着硝烟芬芳、赋予视觉冲击力的摄影作品，无不展现人民军队的风采。这些摄影作品向人们证明：中国人民解放军是一支“听党指挥、能打胜战、作风优良”的精锐部队，是完全可以信赖的人民军队。本图集集合了海军舰艇在海上实弹射击演练的场景，让我们一起欣赏战舰列阵大洋实弹射击的威武雄姿。（摄影：乔天富 冯凯旋 李靖 张雷 穆可双 胡锴冰 邵龙飞 徐广 蒲海洋 吴亢慈）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Airborne training

7月19日，空降兵某部完成整建制跳伞复训第一跳。鄂北空降兵某着陆场上空，运-八型飞机尾舱门缓缓打开，“嘀嘀！跳、跳、跳……”伴随着放伞教员的指令，顷刻间，朵朵伞花在1000米高空竞相绽放，随着最后一名跳伞员安全着陆，该部取得首跳开门红。该团针对部分干部长时间未参加跳伞任务，严格按照大纲要求，严扣细训，对离机、操纵、着陆、集结等多个方面进行规范并复训补训，有效提升部队伞降技能。（王志明 欧阳朝摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA frogman infiltration training

陆军第26集团军某旅组织蛙人夺控队开展实战化训练，砺炼克敌制胜的实战能力。特约记者仇成梁摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA frogman assault training underwater

两栖蛙人队是海军陆战队的拳头部队，蛙人队员更是海军陆战队员中的“兵中之兵”，军事素质、思想作风、意志品质样样都是一流的，有着军中“神兵”的美誉。海军“蛙人”水下突击。邓明华摄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Mountain Division Squad combat traing 

第13集团军驻川某团组织侦察分队在海拔4000多米的高山峡谷地域进行侦察破袭训练，锤炼侦察兵实战技能。欧阳治民摄

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Amphibious Division soldier training

中国军事图片中心近期推出人民军队风采系列图集，集中展示中国人民解放军发展壮大的光辉历程和官兵良好的精神风貌，用影像的力量呈现我军在现代化建设进程中迸发的热血、雄心和力量。这些摄影作品向人们证明：中国人民解放军是一支“听党指挥、能打胜战、作风优良”的精锐部队，是完全可以信赖的人民军队。本图集带您领略那些水中蛟龙的风采。 （摄影：高效文 赖桥泉 张恒强 王东辉 毛鹏 李亚超 赵向虎 於晨）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Amphibious Division AAV training

南京军区某坦克训练基地组织实兵实战化水上训练。这次训练，紧贴未来实战需要，构设逼真战场环境，着眼学兵第一任职能力需求，着眼新装备教学保障能力生成，全时域全场区落实水上驾驶、水上射击、水上障碍物和水上抢修训练。强调单车乘员专业技战能力，练指挥，练协同。乘风破浪。张军荣摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Armored Commando Brigade rapid maneuver training

10月26日，陆军第21集团军某装甲旅结合演训任务之机，随机组织部队进行装备铁路装载、输送、卸载等演练，锤炼部队快速机动能力。本网通讯员刘红旺摄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Mechanised Infantry Brigade night combat training

陆军第1集团军机步某旅在皖东某地举行夜间立体突击实兵实弹演习，锤炼部队夜间实战能力。特约记者*郭维虎*摄影报道




















PLA Army Mechanised Artillery Regiment tactical training in mountains

连日来，陆军第14集团军某炮兵团组织部队在陌生地域进行综合战术演练，从难从严检验部队实战化能力。(*张洪瑜*摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

@cnleio 


can you post pla older combat uniform, photos plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

galaxy_surfer said:


> @cnleio
> 
> 
> can you post pla older combat uniform, photos plz


Pls search 1980s Sino-Vietnam War or "对越自卫反击战" ... u can find many PLA older combat uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-16 Air-defence Brigade training 

渤海湾某训练基地气温高达40℃。正在此驻训的陆军第65集团军某防空旅抓住有利时机，锤炼官兵抗高温训练水平。曾金明 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Scout Unit field survival training

　　盛夏时节，烈日当头。笔者来到燕山古长城脚下，近距离感受在这里驻训的陆军第38集团军某机步师侦察分队官兵用血性和忠诚铸就的精武精神。
“159、160……”，这是侦察兵们在泥水中进行俯卧撑强化训练。一个浪头打来，很多人都呛了一口水，嘴里又苦又涩，但这丝毫没有影响他们标准的动作。紧接着他们又进行多人协同扛圆木快速跑训练。笔者在一张训练表中看到，远程机动、侦察作战、敌后渗透、特种射击、极限攀岩、武装泅渡、野外生存等课目，无不考验着侦察兵的身体和心理极限，磨练着他们过人的战斗意志和品质。北京军区“特等狙击手”王荣强说：“在这里驻训虽然紧张艰苦，但却感觉十分充实。作为一名侦察兵，只有平时比别人吃更多的苦，练好过硬本领，有突发情况发生时，处置起来才能得心应手，才能对得起侦察兵这个响当当的称谓。”近年来，该师侦察分队先后完成国际特种兵比武、奥运警戒、抢险救援等多个大项任务，受到各级的充分肯定和表扬。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF Unit and Dogs airborne training 

“张肖机降前准备完毕。”
“一，二，三，跳！”随着直升机指挥员的一声令下，士官张肖携带军犬从10米高的机舱中机降而下，安全着陆后，与特战队员成攻击作战队形向集合地点奔去……
4月24日，南京军区某部机载军犬实兵实装机降训练如火如荼。
　　据了解，这项训练在全军尚属首次。近年来，南京军区某军犬训练队着眼未来特种作战任务需求，深入研究军犬在特战领域的作战方式和作战手段，强化追踪搜捕、探雷侦察、突击爆破等多种特种作战实战化课目训练，切实发挥军犬在军事行动中的重要作用。作为军犬遂行特种作战的必修科目，携带军犬机降旨在适应未来作战需求，提高军犬在特战领域的作战能力。相比单兵机降，该科目组训难度高、协同要求高、危险系数高。
　　“每次机降都是对全面素质的一次检验，都是一次超越对人犬极限的挑战。”该部董佩朗队长告诉记者，为顺利完成这次实机机降训练，训导员们提前下深功夫、做足功课，每天训体能，练技能，在10米、15米的模拟机降平台上进行成百上千次反复训练。同时每天背负军犬进行负重训练，确保人犬密切配合，提高对机降的适应能力。（张军荣、王顾鑫摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF Unit and Dogs airborne training 

*天降神犬*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Aviation Brigade night airland training

31日晚，南京军区某陆航旅联合兄弟单位开展夜间实兵实装机降演练。连日来，该旅按照实战化要求，大抓夜间机降、低空航行、模拟攻击等重点课目训练，锤炼部队全天候实战能力。*张欢朋*摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Aviation Regiment day & night airland training

12日，南京军区某陆航团协同兄弟单位联合开展跨昼夜机降训练，进一步锤炼部队协同作战能力。肖庆明 摄影报道

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine Red vs Blue combat training

5月23日，海军陆战队某旅在陌生濒海利用激光模拟交战系统展开了一场实战背景下的 “红蓝”对抗演练，以此检验部队前阶段实战化训练效果，评估部队的两栖综合作战能力。(孙海潮摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army soldier rocket shooting training

7月10日，广州军区某旅组织某新型单兵火箭进行实弹射击训练，检验官兵掌握新装备的实战技能。本网通讯员李源俊摄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Armed Police Commando "The Devil " training, Part I

 为提高武警处突维稳能力，7月10日，在经过近6个月的特种训练后，100名特战预备队员在武警北京总队某部训练基地举行“魔鬼日”专项训练，砥砺特战硬功。
　　据了解，此次训练共设置两大项12个训练课目。参加此次“魔鬼训练营”的队员均是从新兵中挑选的。第一阶段侧重基础课目训练，包括基础体能、基础技能和反恐理论知识；第二阶段侧重强化体能训练，旨在巩固强化第一阶段训练成果，并加入特种战术、散打、搏击、对抗训练。
　　记者在现场看到，队员们每天早上5点起床，晚9点休息，日跑步量不低于15公里。为保证训练质量，训练采取淘汰制，在前两个阶段分别淘汰了数十人。本月底训练结束后，余下队员将派往各个支队，成为特战小分队的正式成员。（特约记者李光印 摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Armed Police Commando "The Devil " training, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF 'Hunter' training , Part I

拖不垮、打不烂，越战越勇。当先锋、打头阵，无往不前。”特种兵，魔鬼训练是家常便饭。某海训场，一支“响箭”已满弓。北京军区某特种作战旅特种兵进行的“猎人”训练，在战场侦查、武装泅渡、丛林搜索、野外求生等科目锻造“尖刀利刃”。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF 'Hunter' training , Part II

解放军特种部队“猎人”式训练惊险刺激 综合性强

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF 'Hunter' training , Part III

解放军特种部队“猎人”式训练惊险刺激 综合性强

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF 'Hunter' training , Part IV

新华网呼和浩特７月１６日电（记者杨雷）全军特种部队比武竞赛陆上比武课目１６日在北京军区朱日和训练基地正式拉开帷幕。
这是解放军特种部队的一次综合性比武竞赛活动。来自解放军各军区、各兵种的代表队将在为期７天的时间里，在复杂环境条件下挑战生理极限，经受实兵实弹对抗检验，完成数十个课目的角逐。
参加这次比赛的特战队员，均为各军区、各兵种层层选拔出来的精英，能够熟练使用多种武器，精通多种特种作战技能，具备在各种复杂环境条件下遂行任务的能力。
据竞赛相关负责人介绍，这次比武竞赛是推进实战化训练的一次例行性军事训练活动。通过比武竞赛，牢固树立特种部队从严、从难、从实战出发的训练导向，实践探索信息化条件下训练新模式，全面提高特种部队实战化训练水平和实战能力。
这次比武竞赛分为陆上比武课目和海上比武课目两个部分。海上比武课目已先期于６月中旬圆满结束。（本组图片为海上比武课目期间记者拍摄的比武和训练照片）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF 'Hunter' training , Part V

中广网四川7月31日消息7月20日下午，在高压水枪强劲地扫射下,一群迷彩官兵如猛虎下山，呼啦扑向“敌”障。在匍匐通过4道铁丝网后，又马不停蹄通过火墙、绳索、蚂蚁坑、步步高、旋转木马、断崖和水池等17道障碍……这是官兵们每天都要进行的科目。*我军特种兵极限猎人训练曝光 教官态度很粗暴*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army SOF 'Hunter' training , Part VI

中广网四川7月31日消息7月20日下午，在高压水枪强劲地扫射下,一群迷彩官兵如猛虎下山，呼啦扑向“敌”障。在匍匐通过4道铁丝网后，又马不停蹄通过火墙、绳索、蚂蚁坑、步步高、旋转木马、断崖和水池等17道障碍……这是官兵们每天都要进行的科目。*我军特种兵极限猎人训练曝光 教官态度很粗暴*
*

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army soldier 10km armed running training, Part I

　　参加“跨越-2015•朱日和”系列实兵对抗演习首场战斗的陆军第一集团军某合成旅，当天上午按照演习导演部的情况设置，由旅长温拥军率领旅首长机关及步兵营500余名官兵，全员全装进行10公里奔袭。
　　“在关键时候你站起来没有？你站在那里？”是该旅政委的一句口头禅。他认为，在战士最危险、最需要你的时候你要在他身边，只要你在他身边，他就充满了力量。正是这种理念支撑，该旅党员干部个个吃苦在前、冲锋在前。“特别能吃苦、特别能战斗”不只是该旅官兵臂章上的一句口号，更是渗入官兵骨子里的一种精神力量。正是依靠这种力量，官兵们克服连续多日长途行军和战场机动，以及应对演习导演部设置的各种复杂情况所造成的严重体力透支，相互帮助、相互鼓励，顺利抵达演习导演部指定地域。（王佳寅 中国军网记者费伯禹摄影报道）
10km armed running, that f@cking tired !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army soldier 10km armed running training, Part II 

7月17日，参加“跨越-2015•朱日和E”实兵对抗系列演习的北京军区某装甲旅全员全装进行10公里奔袭。魏开平摄影报道
10km armed running, that f@cking tired !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LowPost

cnleio said:


> PLA Army soldier 10km armed running training, Part II
> 
> 7月17日，参加“跨越-2015•朱日和E”实兵对抗系列演习的北京军区某装甲旅全员全装进行10公里奔袭。魏开平摄影报道
> 10km armed running, that f@cking tired !
> 
> View attachment 246274



Why does the _rifle_ on the right-hand side remind me of a WWII-vintage anti-tank rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@cnleio 

Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

rugering said:


> Why does the _rifle_ on the right-hand side remind me of a WWII-vintage anti-tank rifle?
> 
> View attachment 247473


Type89 12.7mm machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mustang06

Can anyone tell me which tank is this?


----------



## cnleio

Mustang06 said:


> Can anyone tell me which tank is this?
> View attachment 247791


Type89 120mm Tank Destroyer ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mustang06

cnleio said:


> Type89 120mm Tank Destroyer ...
> 
> View attachment 247794
> View attachment 247795
> View attachment 247796


Thank you!
One more question what purpose does a dedicated TD has when the PLA so many types of anti tank weaponry?


----------



## cnleio

Mustang06 said:


> Thank you!
> One more question what purpose does a dedicated TD has when the PLA so many types of anti tank weaponry?


During last 'Cold War', the type89 TD designed for against the T-72 tank fleets from the North - former S.U ... those type89 TD deployed at Inner Mongolia region of North China to against T-72 tanks ... in 1980s type89 TD's 120mm gun is the only effective weapon to T-72's front armor before 1990s China 125mm tank gun out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 55100864

Mustang06 said:


> Thank you!
> One more question what purpose does a dedicated TD has when the PLA so many types of anti tank weaponry?


the soviet put millions armoured troops along the border during 70s, that why we had so many anti-tank weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mustang06

cnleio said:


> During last 'Cold War', the type89 TD designed for against the T-72 tank fleets from the North - former S.U ... those type89 TD deployed at Inner Mongolia region of North China to against T-72 tanks ... in 1980s type89 TD's 120mm gun is the only effective weapon to T-72's front armor before 1990s China 125mm tank gun out.


Any new successor to this vehicle?


----------



## cnleio

Mustang06 said:


> Any new successor to this vehicle?


New successor mostly r 105mm gun ... but those Tank Destroyer aren't main anti-tank weapons for PLA Army, now usually HJ-8/9/10/12 anti-tank missiles & MBTs with 125mm gun ... or 155mm SADARM shell or SADARM rocket.

PTL-02 105mm TD







ZBL-09 105mm TD






ST-1 105mm TD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mustang06

cnleio said:


> New successor mostly r 105mm gun ... but those Tank Destroyer aren't main anti-tank weapons for PLA Army, now usually HJ-8/9/10/12 anti-tank missiles & MBTs with 125mm gun.
> 
> PTL-02 105mm TD
> View attachment 247847
> 
> 
> 
> ZBL-09 105mm TD
> View attachment 247848
> 
> 
> 
> ST-1 105mm TD
> View attachment 247849


thank you again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Mustang06 said:


> thank you again!


China has the SADARM for 155mm shell and 300mm rocket ... the most effective weapon to Top-attack large tank fleet at once time ... so the TD is outdated in PLA Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF H-6K bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mustang06

cnleio said:


> China has the SADARM for 155mm shell and 300mm rocket ... the most effective weapon to Top-attack large tank fleet at once time ... so the TD is outdated in PLA Army.
> View attachment 247858
> 
> View attachment 247853
> 
> View attachment 247854
> 
> View attachment 247855
> 
> View attachment 247857
> 
> View attachment 247859
> 
> View attachment 247860


These are like the American sensor fused bombs right?


----------



## cnleio

Mustang06 said:


> These are like the American sensor fused bombs right?


Brother of American CBU-105 sensor fused bomb ... seriously it's Chinese version M898 SADARM (Sense and Destroy Armor)
Wiki: Sense and Destroy Armor
M898 SADARM (Sense and Destroy Armor)

CBU-105 sensor fused bomb










M898 SADARM for 155mm shell











Below is China version sensor fused bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Malik Alashter

cnleio said:


> 2014 New PLA Army
> 
> View attachment 71676
> 
> View attachment 71677
> 
> View attachment 71678
> 
> View attachment 71679


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha this is the chinese version of iron man great really great.

This we may see the first robot humanoid soldier from China.



xuxu1457 said:


> In fact, most police and officers of Xinjiang come from local national minority，
> Just as in the 2013.04.23 terrorists attack, 15 police and officials died, in which 10 of them are Uygur Chinese, 2 are Mongolian Chinese, 3 are Han Chinese;
> In the 2013.06.27 terrorists attack, 24 police and officials died, in which 16 of them are Uygur Chinese;


She doesn't look like the chinese she looks like Middle eastern?.


----------



## LowPost

Malik Alashter said:


> She doesn't look like the chinese she looks like Middle eastern?.



That lass is Tajik.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing National Day Military Parade - China Tank Evolution, Part I








1950 National Day Military Parade, T-34-85 tanks








1958 National Day Military Parade, IS-2 tanks








1959 National Day Military Parade, type59 tanks








1984 National Day Military Parade, type59 tanks







1984 National Day Military Parade, type69 tanks






1984 National Day Military Parade, type79 tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing National Day Military Parade - China Tank Evolution, Part II

1999 National Day Military Parade, type88II tanks











1999 National Day Military Parade, type96 tanks







1999 National Day Military Parade, type98 tanks












2009 National Day Military Parade, type96A tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing National Day Military Parade - China Tank Evolution, Part III

2009 National Day Military Parade, type99G tanks














2015.09.03 70th Victory of WWII Military Parade, type99A2 tanks














New light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 5x 052C/D DDGs deployed in HaiNan




















PLAN J-15 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LowPost

cnleio said:


> BeiJing National Day Military Parade - China Tank Evolution, Part I
> 
> View attachment 247974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 National Day Military Parade, T-34-85 tanks
> 
> View attachment 247975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1958 National Day Military Parade, IS-2 tanks
> 
> View attachment 247976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1959 National Day Military Parade, type59 tanks
> 
> View attachment 247977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 National Day Military Parade, type59 tanks
> 
> View attachment 247978
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 National Day Military Parade, type69 tanks
> View attachment 248015
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 National Day Military Parade, type79 tanks
> 
> View attachment 247995
> 
> View attachment 247996





cnleio said:


> BeiJing National Day Military Parade - China Tank Evolution, Part II
> 
> 1999 National Day Military Parade, type88II tanks
> 
> View attachment 247982
> 
> View attachment 247981
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 National Day Military Parade, type96 tanks
> 
> View attachment 247983
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 National Day Military Parade, type98 tanks
> 
> View attachment 247984
> 
> View attachment 247985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 National Day Military Parade, type96A tanks
> 
> View attachment 248012
> 
> View attachment 247987
> 
> View attachment 247988





cnleio said:


> BeiJing National Day Military Parade - China Tank Evolution, Part III
> 
> 2009 National Day Military Parade, type99G tanks
> View attachment 247990
> 
> View attachment 247989
> 
> View attachment 247991
> 
> 
> 
> 2015.09.03 70th Victory of WWII Military Parade, type99A2 tanks
> View attachment 247992
> 
> View attachment 247993
> 
> View attachment 248093
> 
> 
> 
> New light tank
> 
> View attachment 248095
> 
> View attachment 248094



Looking at the pictures makes me thankful for the fact that we finally have tanks on par with most other third generation MBTs. That said the Type 59 has been a reliable workhorse which served the PLA well for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Amphibious Division beach landing training

近日，广州军区某机步师在粤东某海域组织泛水编波、抢滩登陆以及扫残破障等训练课目演练，锤炼部队实战能力。彭希摄

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF H-6K bomber force

对于中国空军来说，2015年5月21日必将写入史册。这天，新华社报道了中国空军某型轰炸机从江南某机场起飞，首次飞越宫古海峡赴西太平洋开展远海训练的消息。深蓝色的太平洋上，从此留下了中国空军战机的身影，他们飞向了从未飞过的地方。
　　近年来，随着中国空军战略转型建设的要求，加快建设一支空天一体、攻防兼备的强大人民空军步伐越来越快。在实战化训练的大潮中，中国空军轰炸机部队打破了传统的训练思维和理念，更换装备、研究战法、融入体系，飞得更远、打得更准、战斗力更强。具有战略意义的轰炸机部队的存在，既是对敌人的一种威慑，更是对和平的一种承诺。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> PLAAF H-6K bomber force
> 
> View attachment 249394


 

Any idea what store is loaded under the bomber in the first image ?? It is too short to be a KD-20 and it has no wings (+ being too small / short) to be a KD-63 but it has an IR-window-like thing on the tip ?

Deino


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Any idea what store is loaded under the bomber in the first image ?? It is too short to be a KD-20 and it has no wings (+ being too small / short) to be a KD-63 but it has an IR-window-like thing on the tip ?
> 
> Deino


Don't know ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> PLAAF H-6K bomber force
> 
> 对于中国空军来说，2015年5月21日必将写入史册。这天，新华社报道了中国空军某型轰炸机从江南某机场起飞，首次飞越宫古海峡赴西太平洋开展远海训练的消息。深蓝色的太平洋上，从此留下了中国空军战机的身影，他们飞向了从未飞过的地方。
> 近年来，随着中国空军战略转型建设的要求，加快建设一支空天一体、攻防兼备的强大人民空军步伐越来越快。在实战化训练的大潮中，中国空军轰炸机部队打破了传统的训练思维和理念，更换装备、研究战法、融入体系，飞得更远、打得更准、战斗力更强。具有战略意义的轰炸机部队的存在，既是对敌人的一种威慑，更是对和平的一种承诺。
> View attachment 249394
> View attachment 249395
> View attachment 249396
> View attachment 249397
> View attachment 249398
> View attachment 249399
> View attachment 249400



I dont know why they never added refueling pod to further extend of H-6K bomber. As for lack of refueling tanker, I think PLAAF do have plan to modify ordinary Y-9 to act as refueling tanker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## empirefighter

Beast said:


> I dont know why they never added refueling pod to further extend of H-6K bomber. As for lack of refueling tanker, I think PLAAF do have plan to modify ordinary Y-9 to act as refueling tanker.
> 
> View attachment 249490


Unlike the USAAF,we do not need to act as a global air force,it cost too much money. Maybe after deploying the Y20,PLA will modify Y20 as refueling tanker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

ZTZ99A2 & Tank soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## S. Martin

Nice photos! It's my first time see so complete collection. Good job!



cnleio said:


> ZTZ99A2 & Tank soldier
> 
> Is that a remote control gun station in 1st photo?
> It looks cool in 2nd photo. First time to see 99A2 in this angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China ZTZ99A2 vs Russia T-14 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN JH-7A full-load missiles ... a good anti-ship platform

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Where is the center drop tank?


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> PLAN JH-7A full-load missiles ... a good anti-ship platform
> 
> View attachment 251005




Nice and very interesting, however the full load of both an AR KD-88 (inner pylon) and a YJ-83K ASM is very unusual .. more for display purpose only IMO.

Deino


----------



## cnleio

J-11B & PL-12 missile

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Sino-Russia joint millitary exercise in Peter the Great Gulf, PLAN Marine AAV beach landing 

“海上联合-2015(Ⅱ)”中俄海上联合军演25日上演最为精彩一幕，两军联合立体登陆实兵演习在俄军著名靶场克列尔卡角成功举行。
　　演习按照空中火力支援、陆战队空降、两栖装甲泛水抢滩、登陆舰抵滩、陆上纵深突击等5个步骤依次展开。
　　当地时间9时50分许，中俄两军登陆舰艇编队按照预定计划向演习地域开进。
　　记者站在克列尔卡角的制高点上四周环顾，山势起伏苍远、大海风云变幻，山海相间形成的独特地貌，既十分开阔又层次丰富，正如海军专家尹卓所评价的那样：“特别适合登陆演习”。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Sino-Russia joint millitary exercise in Peter the Great Gulf, PLAN Marine AAV beach landing
> 
> “海上联合-2015(Ⅱ)”中俄海上联合军演25日上演最为精彩一幕，两军联合立体登陆实兵演习在俄军著名靶场克列尔卡角成功举行。
> 演习按照空中火力支援、陆战队空降、两栖装甲泛水抢滩、登陆舰抵滩、陆上纵深突击等5个步骤依次展开。
> 当地时间9时50分许，中俄两军登陆舰艇编队按照预定计划向演习地域开进。
> 记者站在克列尔卡角的制高点上四周环顾，山势起伏苍远、大海风云变幻，山海相间形成的独特地貌，既十分开阔又层次丰富，正如海军专家尹卓所评价的那样：“特别适合登陆演习”。
> View attachment 251480
> View attachment 251481
> View attachment 251482
> View attachment 251483
> View attachment 251484
> View attachment 251485
> View attachment 251486
> View attachment 251487



PLAN needs LHD, I hope they build one soon.


----------



## cnleio

Sino-Russia joint millitary exercise in Peter the Great Gulf, PLAN Marine AAV beach landing

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Tank Destroyer _ WZ-10 & KD-10 anti-tank missile

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Tank Destroyer _ WZ-10 & KD-10 anti-tank missile
> 
> 
> View attachment 251534
> View attachment 251535
> View attachment 251536
> View attachment 251537


First time we see 8 KD-10 ATGM and 2 rocket pods loaded in air.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> First time we see 8 KD-10 ATGM and 2 rocket pods loaded in air.


Yes ... next time we will see 16x KD-10 ATGM load.



Waiting for 2015.09.03 ... a big military parade incoming

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Waiting for 2015.09.03 ... a big military parade incoming

KJ-500






J-10A






J-11A






J-11B






H-6K





WZ-10






WZ-10A






WZ-19

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Waiting for 2015.09.03 ... a big military parade incoming

KJ-2000






KJ-200






GX-6






H-6U






J-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

New toys for PLA Army incoming, to show in 2015 BeiJing Military Parade

*ZBL-09 8x8 105mm gun*



















*ZTZ99A2 MBT*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

New toys for PLA Army incoming, to show in 2015 BeiJing Military Parade

*ZBD-04A IFV*










*AFT-10 ATGM*














*PLZ-05 155mm SPG*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

New toys for PLA Army incoming, to show in 2015 BeiJing Military Parade

*PGZ-07 35mm AAG*










*ZBD-03 Airborne IFV*











*new "MengShi" 4x4 jeep*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

New toys for PLA Army incoming, to show in 2015 BeiJing Military Parade

*HQ-9 SAM*











*HQ-6A SAM*






*HQ-12 SAM*






*"LandShield-2000" CIWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

The meng shi jeep has a fixed turret which the gun can't rotate 360 degree. Bad move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

所有装备都是三代现役，这是这次月饼最大的进步，以前月饼很多装备都在试验阶段。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> PLAN needs LHD, I hope they build one soon.


Until to 2018 ...



Beast said:


> The meng shi jeep has a fixed turret which the gun can't rotate 360 degree. Bad move.


... a Remote Control Weapon Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Tank Destroyer _ WZ-19 & KD-10 anti-tank missile & TY-90 anti-helo missile

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army amphibious combat exercise - ZBD05 AAV & Type726 hovercraft 

23日，由广州军区牵头，以第42集团军为主，海军、空军和第二炮兵部队等精干人员参加的“联合行动-2015C”多军兵种联合演习进入实兵对抗阶段。演习采取千分制的方式，对部队火力打击等进行考评，全面检验参演部队的联合训练水平和整体实战能力。彭希、王文锥摄

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA ponton bridge vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

Waiting for 2015.09.03 ... China DF ballistic & cruise missiles incoming

DF-15B






DF-16






DF-21C






DF-31A






DF-5A






DF-10 / CJ-10G

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army into BeiJing on the train, Part I

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army into BeiJing on the train, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

China DF long-range family (ICBM)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio




----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-10A






PLA WZ-10A

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Attack-1 UAV






BZK-005 UAV






ASN-209 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Many J-15 fighters















2019 China military parade to see PLAAF J-10B and J-20A


















The best MBT built in China

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

*正义必胜，和平必胜，人民必胜*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China has many H-6K bombers, H6K必胜！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China has many H-6K bombers, H6K必胜！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

cnleio said:


> PLA WZ-10A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLA WZ-10A


The newest type Z-10A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

XiaoYaoZi said:


> The newest type Z-10A




IMO not ... I'm still more than convinced that these models are the modified pre-serial batch ... regardless what a few here think. It simply does not make any sense to return back in production to the original, prototype configuration after so many new build serials especially since the latest prototype - the one in white - again has the already proven airframe.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> IMO not ... I'm still more than convinced that these models are the modified pre-serial batch ... regardless what a few here think. It simply does not make any sense to return back in production to the original, prototype configuration after so many new build serials especially since the latest prototype - the one in white - again has the already proven airframe.
> 
> Deino


I do not think so ... all r modified pre-serial batch or prototypes to attend 09.03 military parade ? Obviously they'r latest updated version WZ-10 with mature & powerful domestic new engine (easily carry 8x KD-10 ATGMs).










@ Deino as i talked before, the newest version WZ-10 had mass production ... called WZ-10A, showed in 09.03 BeiJing military parade !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> I do not think so ... all r modified pre-serial batch or prototypes to attend 09.03 military parade ? Obviously they'r latest updated version WZ-10 with mature & powerful domestic new engine (easily carry 8x KD-10 ATGMs).




YES, IMO simply YES ... even if I know You and a few others here still disagree and that's fine but let me try again to explain:

At first we have this (the prototype) configuration noticeable on the different windows/canopy and tail + most of all targeting device - then we have several pre-serials (at least numbered in the typical pre-serial way) with "101x-serials" all with the same details ... then the serial configuration (reportedly due to a insufficient engine output) with the new standard windows/canopy and shorter / cut tail + most of all the new targeting device .... and now finally this new modified version, that just made its maiden flight (in white but with all details of the standard serials). Why on earth should the be an uprated version Z-10A or H be again have the "old" heavier fuselage and sensor fit when the next version would again have the standard version.

IMO the explanation that these are indeed refurbished pre-serials (esp. since there were not all of these configuration on the show, several were also of the standard version) makes much more sense since it fits nicely into a logical row than then the explanation that they again and again changes the configuration.
*
my "explanation" in short:*

- prototype configuration
- pre-serial configuration (very similar / nearly the same) ... now refurbished and brought into service
- serial version with new tail, new sensors and windows
- modified serial (aka white prototype) seen a few weeks ago

contra the other "explanation":

- prototype configuration
- pre-serial configuration (very similar / nearly the same but old tail, old sensors and old windows)
- standard serial version (new tail, new sensors and windows)
- new serial version again in pre-serial configuration (old tail, old sensors and old windows) ... for only a few
- second new / modified serial (aka white prototype) seen a few weeks ago now back again to standard serial version (new tail, new sensors and windows)

So why ?? If there is indeed a new engine installed - and the WZ-16 is impossible since the European Adidden itself is still not ready ! - why not take the additional gain in performance by using the already proven modified and lighter fuselage ?

Deino

PS: even more at least from what I know there is no, there was no and there will never be a version called WZ-10 ... it's pure and simple a Z-10 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

*NUCLEAR CHINA DRAGON *(DF-10A/15B/16/21D/26/31A/5B)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

*NUCLEAR CHINA DRAGON *(DF-10A/15B/16/21D/26/31A/5B)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*NUCLEAR CHINA DRAGON *(DF-10A/15B/16/21D/26/31A/5B)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

*NUCLEAR CHINA DRAGON *(DF-10A/15B/16/21D/26/31A/5B)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

The growing China

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

*NUCLEAR CHINA DRAGON *

DF-31B 
















DF-41

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hexagonsnow

cnleio said:


> *NUCLEAR CHINA DRAGON *
> 
> DF-31B
> 
> View attachment 253733
> View attachment 253734
> View attachment 253735
> View attachment 253736
> 
> 
> 
> DF-41
> 
> View attachment 253738
> 
> View attachment 253739
> 
> View attachment 253740
> 
> View attachment 253737


I like DF-41 where you get these pic?Disapoint DF-41 not appear in parade


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

hexagonsnow said:


> I like DF-41 where you get these pic?Disapoint DF-41 not appear in parade


The missiles appearing in parade all have been commissioned over 7 years at least, even the newest DF-26.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> *NUCLEAR CHINA DRAGON *(DF-10A/15B/16/21D/26/31A/5B)
> 
> View attachment 253554
> View attachment 253555
> View attachment 253557
> View attachment 253556
> View attachment 253558
> View attachment 253559
> View attachment 253560
> View attachment 253561


Given the huge size nose cone of DF-5B, I would not be surprised it can fit a modest 7 MIRV or boldly claim of 10 warhead. I can forsee even DF-41 enter service, this DF-5B ICBM will continue in Chinese service due to its high payload and size.



hexagonsnow said:


> I like DF-41 where you get these pic?Disapoint DF-41 not appear in parade


DF-31A fulfil the road mobile solid fuel ICBM capable of striking any part of US with at least 3 MIRV warhead per silo. It ensure parity with US nuclear power. DF-41 can slowly take its time to perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2015 PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2015 PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2015 PLA Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A 

9月3日，纪念中国人民抗日战争暨世界反法西斯战争胜利70周年大阅兵在北京天安门广场举行。参加阅兵的空中梯队部分飞行人员纷纷和自己驾驶的战鹰合影，通过合影来纪念这难忘的历史时刻。
　　一张张合影，记录的不仅是一个个精彩瞬间，也是一段宝贵的军史资料的记录，更是一个崭新时代大国空军崛起的辉煌历程的缩影。
　　与战机合个影，是每名空军光荣军旅生涯的有力见证。不管是奉命出征前夕还是凯旋之后，他们以不同的造型、不同的姿态，在战鹰身边留下矫健的身影，他们的眼神透出坚毅和自豪、果敢和忠诚。这一张张影像，记录的是一个时代，一代军人保家卫国、履行使命的历史。这一张张影像，激励的是一代代、一茬茬空军将士爱岗敬业、苦练精飞、决胜云天的昂扬斗志。（中国军网记者谭超摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
 7


----------



## cnleio

Military parade

9月月3日，中国军事图片中心推出“网上看阅兵”系列图集，第一时间把网友“带”到火热的阅兵现场。看！一个个军人，如高山挺拔，阳刚潇洒。瞧！一列列军阵，如刀切剪裁，棱角分明。听！一声声口令，如龙鸣狮吼，气壮山河。9月3日，北京。天安门前，那铿锵有力的脚步，如奔腾的浪花，似流动的海洋，如群山列队，似万马奔腾。来吧，和我们一起，聆听中国军队的声音！让我们与祖国和人民共同分享这壮美的时刻！

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Military parade

9月月3日，中国军事图片中心推出“网上看阅兵”系列图集，第一时间把网友“带”到火热的阅兵现场。看！一个个军人，如高山挺拔，阳刚潇洒。瞧！一列列军阵，如刀切剪裁，棱角分明。听！一声声口令，如龙鸣狮吼，气壮山河。9月3日，北京。天安门前，那铿锵有力的脚步，如奔腾的浪花，似流动的海洋，如群山列队，似万马奔腾。来吧，和我们一起，聆听中国军队的声音！让我们与祖国和人民共同分享这壮美的时刻！

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Good Luck, China

　一个个拇指，竖起的不仅仅是对保障人员的尊重和认同，还蕴含着自己对完成任务保证安全的信心和底气，更表达了空中梯队飞行员对党绝对忠诚的信念和力量。
　　在升空执行任务前、在完成任务凯旋后，飞行员往往习惯竖起大拇指，表达他们坚定的信念、严谨科学的态度和完成每项任务的决心。本组图片为参加9月3日阅兵的飞行员在不同的战位，向祖国和人民竖起大拇指点赞。（中国军网记者 谭超 摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF fighters attending military parade, Part I

9月3日中国举行抗战胜利70周年纪念盛大阅兵式。来自空军的多支先进战机机群方队，以整齐队形，米秒不差的飞越天安门广场上空，接受了祖国人民的检阅。
　　本图集为中国空军受阅机群训练猛照，其中，最新型歼11B一字排开场景十分壮观；还有歼10A飞行员的全家福少见画面。(摄影：刘川 曹占礼 卢炳广 沈玲 王猛 赵杰 黄子岳)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF fighters attending military parade, Part II

9月3日中国举行抗战胜利70周年纪念盛大阅兵式。来自空军的多支先进战机机群方队，以整齐队形，米秒不差的飞越天安门广场上空，接受了祖国人民的检阅。
　　本图集为中国空军受阅机群训练猛照，其中，最新型歼11B一字排开场景十分壮观；还有歼10A飞行员的全家福少见画面。(摄影：刘川 曹占礼 卢炳广 沈玲 王猛 赵杰 黄子岳)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Beautiful ... however I hope the PLAAF will some day give them a new colour scheme similar to the J-10 ! ... or maybe even a two-tone scheme !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Beautiful ... however I hope the PLAAF will some day give them a new colour scheme similar to the J-10 ! ... or maybe even a two-tone scheme !


We hope the PLAAF can give them a West-style color scheme like the F-16 ... just a hope

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## soundwave1987

cnleio said:


> We hope the PLAAF can give them a West-style color scheme like the F-16 ... just a hope
> View attachment 254822


Damn it looks so much cooler than our air combat camouflage, I always want to see J-10 or J-11 in PA color scheme, our painting job SUCKS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

J-10B fighter's AESA rader






J-10B fighter's AESA rader

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Welcome fly to the nightmare (China anti-aircraft missile & gun)  Part I

*HQ-9 SAM*






*S-300MPU SAM*






*HQ-16 SAM*






*HQ-17 SAM*






*HQ-12 SAM*






*HQ-6A SAM*






*HQ-2 SAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Welcome fly to the nightmare (China anti-aircraft missile & gun)  Part II

*HQ-61 SAM*






*HQ-7B SAM*






*HQ-7 SAM*






*QW*






*LandShield-2000 CIWS*






*PGZ-07 35mm SPG*






*PGZ-95 35mm SPG*






*Type09 8x8 35mm SPG*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Welcome fly to the nightmare (China anti-aircraft missile & gun)  Part III

*TY-90 missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Welcome fly to the nightmare (China anti-aircraft missile & gun)  Part II
> 
> 
> 
> *QW*
> View attachment 256306



Not QW but FN-6.


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Not QW but FN-6.


OKay

BTW any news about development of DK-10 missile, the China version ESSM ?







@Beast @cirr @Beidou2020 @XiaoYaoZi @Deino @Martian2 @ChineseTiger1986 
Which one will be China ESSM for PLA, *FM-3000* or *DK-10A* ? or *Neither* ?
FM-3000










DK-10A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF KJ-500 AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2015 China Helicopter Exhibition (Tianjin), WZ-10 & WZ-19 aerobatic flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2015 China Helicopter Exhibition (Tianjin), WZ-10 & WZ-19 aerobatic flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 dancing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

When China get rich, PLA can buy many WZ-10 armed helos & shoot missiles as many as we can

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-7B SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

After N.o2001, N.o2002, N.o2011, N.o2012, N.o2013, N.o2015 ... 7th J-20 prototype N.o2016 take off !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Individual-soldier drone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Concrete Aircraft Carrier 

A aircraft carrier park near ShangHai city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA frogman & underwater weapons







5.8mm QBS-06 underwater automatic rifle










7.62mm QSB-91 dagger gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Well ... a good photo here, very rare China DF-21 ballistic missile launch

DF-21A/B launch










DF-21 missile lying in lab* *










Today DF-21C/D "A.C Killer" **

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XiaoYaoZi backups

cnleio said:


> Well ... a good photo here, very rare China DF-21 ballistic missile launch
> 
> DF-21A/B
> View attachment 260627
> 
> 
> View attachment 260628


Boom!! Tokyo disappear!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

XiaoYaoZi backups said:


> Boom!! Tokyo disappear!


A moving Aircraft Carrier is the target for DF-21 ... more valuable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiaoYaoZi backups

cnleio said:


> A moving Aircraft Carrier is the target for DF-21 ... more valuable.


It can be loaded with nuclear warhead.


----------



## cnleio

XiaoYaoZi backups said:


> It can be loaded with nuclear warhead.


No need nuke, the DF-21C/D can precision guide attack the moving aircraft carrier ... 'A.C Killer' design for it.

And if u bomb Tokyo ... many Chinese will feel disappointed no where to buy Japan-brand electric cooker & electric toilet lid ... LOL , u knew just last year Chinese is N.o1 foreign tourists to Japan and numbers continue increasing, although hate.


----------



## XiaoYaoZi backups

cnleio said:


> No need nuke, the DF-21C/D can precision guide attack the moving aircraft carrier ... 'A.C Killer' design for it.
> 
> And if u bomb Tokyo ... many Chinese will feel disappointed no where to buy Japan-brand electric cooker & electric toilet lid ... LOL , u knew just last year Chinese is N.o1 foreign tourists to Japan and numbers continue increasing, although hate.


Just because of the depreciation of yen, anything became very cheaper. The contribution of the industry of tour is very limited to the economy of Japan. China is too big, and Japan is tiny, for Japan the No.1 foreign tourists is nothing for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN J-15 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China Dragon Teeth, DF-10A/16/21D/26 missiles













PLA HQ-9 air-defence training

中国空军网（李明）9月28日，广空导弹某旅组织部队展开实战背景条件下战斗演练。随着凌厉的防空警报响起，战勤人员全副武装快速集结，远程机动至华中某地，展开昼夜间战法打法演练，锤炼部队全天候快速反应能力。国庆节前，该旅加强节日战备演练，时刻绷紧战备弦，确保部队随时拉得出、打得赢。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN (EastSea fleet) Wedding 

#军营过中秋# 【喜庆！东海舰队某支队为27名官兵举办集体婚礼！】9月26日，中秋团圆佳节前夕，一个良辰吉日。装点一新的浙江舟山某军港码头上，东海舰队某驱逐舰支队为27名推迟婚礼的官兵和他们的新娘，举办了一场简朴而又隆重的集体婚礼。军舰为媒，27对新人共结连理！

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

South China, PLAAF training

9月17日，粤西某机场，广空航空兵某师两型战机依次滑向起飞线，连续多批次起飞，奔赴训练空域。该师针对驻训单位多、任务重、组训难度大的特点，周密制定计划方案，开展同型机之间的对抗训练，还积极开展异型机之间的对抗训练。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 55100864

cnleio said:


> China Dragon Teeth, DF-10A/16/21D/26 missiles
> 
> View attachment 261519
> 
> View attachment 261520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLA HQ-9 air-defence training
> 
> 中国空军网（李明）9月28日，广空导弹某旅组织部队展开实战背景条件下战斗演练。随着凌厉的防空警报响起，战勤人员全副武装快速集结，远程机动至华中某地，展开昼夜间战法打法演练，锤炼部队全天候快速反应能力。国庆节前，该旅加强节日战备演练，时刻绷紧战备弦，确保部队随时拉得出、打得赢。
> View attachment 261523
> View attachment 261524
> View attachment 261525
> View attachment 261526
> View attachment 261527
> View attachment 261528


LOL at these funny face saving westerners, are they sure about DF26's range??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine combat training (Laser simulation battle)

央广网云南曲靖9月17日消息（邵龙飞 余文强 尚文斌 记者徐晓羽 曹金平）海军陆战队首次山岳丛林地实兵对抗演习，17日在成都军区马龙综合训练场举行。中央军委委员、海军司令员吴胜利，海军政治委员苗华现场观摩指导演习。
　　实兵对抗演习以山岳丛林地进攻战斗为课题，依托场区典型山岳丛林地训练环境和条件展开。记者在现场看到，“红方”海军陆战队某旅两栖装甲合成营，经过隐蔽集结、先期侦察和机动展开，成功占领进攻出发阵地。随后在炮兵火力的支援掩护下，采取“小群多路、接力攻击、正面牵制、穿插迂回、步坦交替掩护”的方式，在山岳丛林地与成都军区某装甲旅扮演的“蓝方”守备兵力展开激战。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Russia T-50 & China J-20








J-10B fighter serving in PLAAF








J-10B mass production, 2016 PLAAF to have many J-10B fighters 











55100864 said:


> LOL at these funny face saving westerners, are they sure about DF26's range??!!


West media called DF-26 "Guam Killer" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Armed helicopters fire AKD-10 Ir/TV guided ATGM

在刚刚结束的代号为“跨越－2015”的陆军合成旅跨区综合检验评估演习中，来自全军的多支陆军航空兵部队与合成旅一道，在贴近实战的艰苦条件和复杂环境中，以战斗的作风、打仗的姿态、实战的标准，经受了严格系统的考验。面对完全生疏的空域和地形，指挥员精心筹划、严密组织，确实将陆航战斗行动融入合成旅作战行动之中。飞行员将精湛的技术、灵活的战术与国产新型武装直升机的优异性能相结合，与地面攻击部队配合密切、协同精准，圆满完成了空地实兵对抗和实弹综合检验任务，在草原腹地打出了陆军航空兵的威风。
本组图片是记者搭乘陆航部队武装直升机，迎着草原的阵雨，以一树之高的超低空出航，记录了陆航部队与国产新型武装直升机在练兵场上的精彩一幕。（特约记者吴苏琳摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

The PLAAF's fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> The PLAAF's fighters
> 
> View attachment 261632
> 
> 
> View attachment 261627
> 
> View attachment 261628
> 
> View attachment 261629
> 
> View attachment 261630
> 
> View attachment 261633
> 
> View attachment 261634
> 
> View attachment 261645



For a decade now I have been wondering about those 'sticks' on top of the J10A intake. I dont know nothing about military equipment so can someone please explain to me and others wondering the same thing?


----------



## Deino

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> For a decade now I have been wondering about those 'sticks' on top of the J10A intake. I dont know nothing about military equipment so can someone please explain to me and others wondering the same thing?




Following some reports they were necessary due to vibrations encountered during flight testing, maybe the original design was not strong/stiff enough.

By the way, this J-20 image of '2013'... is it a recent one ?? At least for me it's new.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> For a decade now I have been wondering about those 'sticks' on top of the J10A intake. I dont know nothing about military equipment so can someone please explain to me and others wondering the same thing?


SPLR spoiler of air-inlet
J-10A进气道设计原因，试飞时发动机有振颤，所以在那个位置加装了*扰流板*，这些扰流板的安装方向是不一致的，目的就是破坏、扰乱飞行时该处产生的气流方向，消除振颤。











Deino said:


> By the way, this J-20 image of '2013'... is it a recent one ?? At least for me it's new.
> 
> Deino


Older photo ... when N.o2013 prototype out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF welcome J-10B/C to join

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Tibet military exercise (Lazer simulation battle)

央广网格尔木10月3日消息 （记者曾袁媛 聂宏杰）为提高军事训练实战化水平，从2013年开始，兰州军区把三年作为一个周期，组织全军区所有作战部队、联勤和装备保障部队分批赴海拔4000米以上的地域进行高原使命课题训练。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA ten-day and night military exercise (Lazer simulation battle)

导调布设迷局险局、裁判较真蛛丝马迹、督察全程监督取证……初秋时节，潍北某演兵场炮声阵阵、铁甲轰鸣，陆军第26集团军某机步旅在此展开一场实兵实弹对抗演习。10天10夜的鏖战，一幕幕战斗画面惊心上演……（于华良等）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

F-22 stealth fighter on the road , such photos good for Chinese aviation experts to analyse 

very rare photos as usual !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA armed helicopters WZ-9/19/10/11

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost

cnleio said:


> PLA ten-day and night military exercise (Lazer simulation battle)
> 
> 导调布设迷局险局、裁判较真蛛丝马迹、督察全程监督取证……初秋时节，潍北某演兵场炮声阵阵、铁甲轰鸣，陆军第26集团军某机步旅在此展开一场实兵实弹对抗演习。10天10夜的鏖战，一幕幕战斗画面惊心上演……（于华良等）
> View attachment 262196
> View attachment 262197
> View attachment 262198
> View attachment 262199
> View attachment 262200
> View attachment 262201
> View attachment 262202
> View attachment 262203



I like the sights/scopes they have attached on their rifles


----------



## cnleio

Arryn said:


> I like the sights/scopes they have attached on their rifles


Square box below the sight, it's a laser generator ... to 'shoot' enemy in the lazer simulation battle.

This smoke means dead by lazer shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldier's night-vision device








PLA infrared thermal imaging device

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

*HESH*






*APFSDS*






*APHE*





==================================================================
*China HESH*









*China APFSDS*
*










China APHE
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LowPost

cnleio said:


> *HESH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *APFSDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *APHE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==================================================================
> *China HESH*
> View attachment 262965
> View attachment 262966
> 
> 
> 
> *China APFSDS
> View attachment 262967
> 
> View attachment 262968
> 
> 
> 
> China APHE
> View attachment 262969
> 
> View attachment 262970
> 
> View attachment 262972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks a lot for the gifs. I now have a much clearer understanding of how these different types of ammunition work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Arryn said:


> Thanks a lot for the gifs. I now have a much clearer understanding of how these different types of ammunition work.


Don't look down those anti-tank shells, still now only few nations in this world can produce APFSDS and APHE for tanks ... of course the Top5 can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN J-15 fighter fleet training, Part I

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

PLAN J-15 fighter fleet training, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

SOF 'Hunter' training _GO ~!_

珠海警备区某船运大队两栖侦察队驻守珠江出海口，各类高强度的“魔鬼训练”成了他们的必修课。从陆地走向海洋、丛林跃入暗滩、滩涂闯进荒岛，没有他们攻不下的阵地，没有他们吃不了的苦。（郭智军、刘 谦、周建明）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

1st lesson for Armed Police recruits











More new J-10B/C fighter produce out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> PLAN J-15 fighter fleet training, Part I
> 
> View attachment 263450



Don't know what happened to the aircraft on the right


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> Don't know what happened to the aircraft on the right


Stunning aircraft thats all you need to know. 

Or maybe you can just say what's in your mind. We cannot read your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Most likely he's assuming that something is wrong, it is a photoshop fake or that a J-15 can't launch, land or - maybe in this case most likely - made a bolter / touch and go off the Liaoning's main runway !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Most likely he's assuming that something is wrong, it is a photoshop fake or that a J-15 can't launch, land or - maybe in this case most likely - made a bolter / touch and go off the Liaoning's main runway !


BoQ77 will think you are narrow minded thinking this way about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Deino said:


> Most likely he's assuming that something is wrong, it is a photoshop fake or that a J-15 can't launch, land or - maybe in this case most likely - made a bolter / touch and go off the Liaoning's main runway !



It looks like there's any activity on board at the time? see behind the aircraft
I thought someone put the aircraft there by accident


----------



## Beast

BoQ77 said:


> It looks like there's any activity on board at the time? btw that's not main runway


landing runway suppose not to have aircraft activities? Are you serious? Then may I know how do aircraft land on carriers?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

What is it then !??

Usually these fighter are launched off the ramp at the bow but they can also use a third launch-pad on the main landing runway (how do You call that thing on a carrier ?) ...so what's Your problem ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

cnleio said:


> 1st lesson for Armed Police recruits
> 
> View attachment 263476
> View attachment 263477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More new J-10B/C fighter produce out
> 
> View attachment 263478


Sir is Armed Police = Military Police? Or is it something else?

Secondly, What is the difference between J-10 B & J-10 C ?

Thank You


----------



## cnleio

khafee said:


> Sir is Armed Police = Military Police? Or is it something else?
> 
> Secondly, What is the difference between J-10 B & J-10 C ?
> 
> Thank You


China Armed Police == Army National Guard Force, don't belong to China Police.

Main difference is the avionic system ... J-10B we can sure but J-10C unclear. Anyways J-10B mass production.







BoQ77 said:


> Don't know what happened to the aircraft on the right


Su-33 / J-15 can also use the third launch-pad on the main landing runway to take off, @Deino provided the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

cnleio said:


> China Armed Police == Army National Guard Force, don't belong to China Police.
> 
> Main difference is the avionic system ... J-10B we can sure but J-10C unclear. Anyways J-10B mass production.
> View attachment 263564
> 
> 
> 
> Su-33 / J-15 can also use the third launch-pad on the main landing runway to take off, @Deino provided the answer.
> View attachment 263565


Does the J10C have an AESA radar?


----------



## Beast

khafee said:


> Does the J10C have an AESA radar?



Yes, shall be 1200 T/R module AESA radar


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> Yes, shall be 1200 T/R module AESA radar
> 
> View attachment 263601



This looks rather different from the 1st-generation radar seen on the initial J-10B prototypes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

khafee said:


> Does the J10C have an AESA radar?


J-10B is 1st domestic fighter with AESA radar, J-10C install too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> This looks rather different from the 1st-generation radar seen on the initial J-10B prototypes.



The first one we see is just a prototype PESA radar which used for testing and is never approved by PLAAF. This one is the first operational China AESA radar for J-10B.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

09.27 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited North Europe - Finland, Part I

9月27日，在芬兰赫尔辛基西码头，当地民众排队参观中国海军舰艇编队。当日，正在芬兰进行友好访问的中国海军152舰艇编队举行舰艇开放日活动，当地市民、华侨华人等3000余人参观了编队济南舰、益阳舰和千岛湖舰。（新华网）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

09.27 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited North Europe - Finland, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

10.03 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited North Europe - Sweden,Stockholm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

10.07 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited North Europe - Poland, Part I

10月7日,正在执行环球访问任务的中国海军152舰艇编队于当地时间抵达格丁尼亚港，开始对波兰共和国进行为期5天的友好访问。这是中国海军舰艇首次访问波兰。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

10.07 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited North Europe - Poland, Part II

10月7日,正在执行环球访问任务的中国海军152舰艇编队于当地时间抵达格丁尼亚港，开始对波兰共和国进行为期5天的友好访问。这是中国海军舰艇首次访问波兰。图1为编队指挥员王建勋在阿姆布罗加克少将的陪同下，检阅波兰海军仪仗队。图2为济南舰缓缓靠上码头。图3为波兰海军仪仗队接受检阅。图4为波兰海军总监阿姆布罗加克少将到码头迎接编队。图5为中外人士参观济南舰。图6为波兰海军升旗手准备升起中波两国国旗。图7为编队指挥员王建勋与中方欢迎人员握手致意。图8为迎接人员挥动中波两国国旗欢迎中国海军舰艇编队的到访。 中新社记者 代宗锋 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

09.18 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited North Europe - Denmark, Part I

新华网哥本哈根９月１８日电（曾涛 代宗锋）当地时间１８日上午，正在执行环球访问任务的中国海军１５２舰艇编队抵达哥本哈根港，开始对丹麦进行为期５天的友好访问。 这是中国海军舰艇首次访问丹麦。
编队指挥员王建勋说，这次访问将进一步增进中丹两国军队，特别是两国海军之间的了解与互信，促进双方的交流与合作向更深层次发展。
在丹麦访问期间，编队将举行舰艇开放日、甲板招待会，中丹双方海军将开展互相参观舰艇和足球友谊赛等活动。编队指挥员还将拜会丹麦海军参谋长弗兰克·特洛扬少将等军地高层。
此前，中国海军舰艇编队已成功访问了苏丹、埃及，哥本哈根是环球访问的第三站。到达哥本哈根港前一天，双方海军舰艇还在丹麦西兰岛以北海域举行了联合机动演练。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

09.18 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited North Europe - Denmark, Part II

央广网丹麦哥本哈根9月21日消息（代宗锋 记者朱梁文轩）当地时间9月19日，哥本哈根港大洋路码头人头攒动，正在丹麦进行友好访问的中国海军152舰艇编队舰艇开放活动在这里举行。
　　9时30分，记者走上码头，编队济南舰、益阳舰、千岛湖舰满旗高挂，各舰水兵在各自舰艇舷梯口列队，做好了迎接参观的准备。
　　举行舰艇开放日，是世界各国海军的传统，中国海军出访舰艇向到访国公众开放舰艇已成为一种惯例。据统计，编队在前期访问苏丹、埃及两国时，累计近2000名当地民众和中资机构人员、华人华侨、留学生参观了编队各舰。
　　10时许，陆续有当地民众通过安检走进码头。看到中国海军战舰的威武英姿，大家兴奋地拿出相机拍照留念。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine Corps combat training

央广网云南曲靖9月16日消息（邵龙飞 尚文斌 余文强 记者徐晓羽 曹金平）海军陆战队“丛林—2015”陆战合成突击群实兵实弹检验性演习，今天在成都军区马龙综合训练场举行。中央军委委员、海军司令员吴胜利，海军政治委员苗华跟训参训并指导演习。
　　海军陆战队“丛林—2015”山岳丛林地实战化训练，是海军贯彻落实习主席关于提高军事训练实战化水平重要指示的实际举措，是继去年朱日和、洮南训练基地严寒地区实战化训练以来，为提高海军陆战队全域作战能力组织的又一实战练兵活动。
　　此次陆战合成突击群实兵实弹检验性演习是“丛林—2015”山岳丛林地实战化训练的一项重要内容，目的旨在强化陆战合成营对山岳丛林地作战环境的适应能力，锻炼提高海军陆战队在陌生复杂地域的实战能力。演习分火力准备、开辟通路、前沿战斗、纵深战斗四个阶段展开，参演兵力为1个陆战步兵营配属部分装甲、炮兵、侦察、战斗保障等兵力。

(Only problem here, we should consider to change the Camo for Marine ground battle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Naval Aviation base (for J-15 ground training) building the steam catapult runway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China Type001A Aircraft Carrier building, 2016.08 might launch

Above U.S A.C, Below Type001A building

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> PLAN Naval Aviation base (for J-15 ground training) building the steam catapult runway
> 
> View attachment 263713
> 
> View attachment 263714
> 
> View attachment 263715
> 
> View attachment 263716




Is this the same complex that I heard about elsewhere? Is this located in Huangdicun?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Is this the same complex that I heard about elsewhere? Is this located in Huangdicun?


That's in North China, Navy J-15 ground training base.


The first one of *China steam catapult runway* & *Electromagnetic aircraft launch system* in ShangHai














I think next year they will open to public, this's a opened secret in China. It means Chinese already own catapult tech for aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

DF-10A cruise missile destroy the target building 








PLA DF-10A cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> DF-10A cruise missile destroy the target building
> 
> View attachment 263895
> 
> 
> 
> PLA DF-10A cruise missile
> 
> View attachment 263896
> 
> View attachment 263897




Lasers and Rail Gun are gonna be revolutionary technologies. They will make missiles obsolete.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Lasers and Rail Gun are gonna be revolutionary technologies. They will make missiles obsolete.


 Cant have it and claimed it obsolete. Typical Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Lasers and Rail Gun are gonna be revolutionary technologies. They will make missiles obsolete.


Currently the power energy run into the bottleneck for those revolutionary weapon development ... so there need a power revolution first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Currently the power energy run into the bottleneck for those revolutionary weapon development ... so there need a power revolution first.



Meaning? You don't have powerful enough reactors, and ways to store the energy?


----------



## Deino

Sorry, but some are comparing apples with bananas !

How should a laser or railgun make a several-1000km-range cruise missile obsolete. I do not question, that these two systems will have their use, but they will never replace then for longer range attacks.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Meaning? You don't have powerful enough reactors, and ways to store the energy?


The world including China is developing "the super-capacitor" to store millions of watts power ... before that, the powerful reactor is huge and not easily provide millions watts instantaneous energy ... another problem is the cooler for these energy weapons, also need find a way for quick cooling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

deino, how are things going? are you really a guy from germany, a mod? cool.


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> deino, how are things going? are you really a guy from germany, a mod? cool.


Also a mod of SinoDefense forum ...


----------



## cnleio

PLAN JH-17 bomber/fighter carrying 4x YJ-62 anti-ship missles







PLAN J-15 fighter's LCD cockpit














China design new 8x8 armored vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China news report PLAN J-15 training well, many J-15 fighters serving in the Navy. 

海军舰载航空兵第一师于2013年5月10日组建。装备歼-15舰载战斗机，直-18/F/ J运输/反潜/预警直升机以及直-9搜救警戒直升机，以及用于岸基配套训练的教练-9G教练机部队和机务保障部队。目前舰载航空兵部队长为戴明盟海军大校，政委为原海军政治部干部部副部长赵云峰海军大校。全联队36名飞行员，其中近三分之一来自海军航空兵“海空雄鹰团”。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China news report PLAN J-15 training well, many J-15 fighters serving in the Navy.
> 
> 海军舰载航空兵第一师于2013年5月10日组建。装备歼-15舰载战斗机，直-18/F/ J运输/反潜/预警直升机以及直-9搜救警戒直升机，以及用于岸基配套训练的教练-9G教练机部队和机务保障部队。目前舰载航空兵部队长为戴明盟海军大校，政委为原海军政治部干部部副部长赵云峰海军大校。全联队36名飞行员，其中近三分之一来自海军航空兵“海空雄鹰团”。
> View attachment 264044
> View attachment 264045
> View attachment 264046
> View attachment 264047
> View attachment 264048
> View attachment 264049
> View attachment 264050
> View attachment 264051


I have a feeling China might consider sending CV-16 to Syria to support the Russian operation.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet




----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> PLAN JH-17 bomber/fighter carrying 4x YJ-62 anti-ship missles
> View attachment 264034



That's not the YJ-62 - which is a coastal defence missile - but the YJ-83K.

By the way anyone noticed, that J-15 '113' is already a block 02 aircraft !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> That's not the YJ-62 - which is a coastal defence missile - but the YJ-83K.


Thank you very much




Deino said:


> By the way anyone noticed, that J-15 '113' is already a block 02 aircraft !!
> 
> View attachment 264062


... one block = 12x aircrafts, two block means China already produced at least 20+ J-15 fighters ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> ... one block = 12x aircrafts, two block means China already produced at least 20+ J-15 fighters ?




Not really; IMO only 10 ... following my previous list of all known serials (=_ in *Bold-Italics*_) and an estimation of the missing ones, it looks like:

*Block 01 =*

*No. 100 = c/n 0101
No. 101 = c/n 0102
No. 102 = c/n 0103
No. 103 = c/n 0104
No. 104 = c/n 0105
No. 105 = c/n 0106 *
No. 106 = c/n 0107
No. 107 = c/n 0108
No. 108 = c/n 0109
No. 109 = c/n 0110

*Block 02 =*

No. 110 = c/n 0201
No. 111 = c/n 0202
No. 112 = c/n 0203
*No. 113 = c/n 0204*

It all fits quite nicely.
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Not really; IMO only 10 ... following my previous list of all known serials (=_ in *Bold-Italics*_) and an estimation of the missing ones, it looks like:
> 
> *Block 01 =*
> 
> *No. 100 = c/n 0101
> No. 101 = c/n 0102
> No. 102 = c/n 0103
> No. 103 = c/n 0104
> No. 104 = c/n 0105
> No. 105 = c/n 0106 *
> No. 106 = c/n 0107
> No. 107 = c/n 0108
> No. 108 = c/n 0109
> No. 109 = c/n 0110
> 
> *Block 02 =*
> 
> No. 110 = c/n 0201
> No. 111 = c/n 0202
> No. 112 = c/n 0203
> *No. 113 = c/n 0204*
> 
> It all fits quite nicely.
> Deino


Well ... after checked news again, it seems China already built 14~15x J-15 fighters for PLAN, next year will be 20+  ... SAC J-15 mass production & Navy stealth fighter development still continue for later new aircraft carriers.















China need more fighters, to build a strong Airforce 

9月16日，南空航空兵某师与海军航空兵某师首次联合组织异型机自由空战对抗演练。10时40分，随着导调总指挥一声令下，两架战机分别从相距数百公里的两个机场起飞，直奔指定空域。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

I wanna own a gun like this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> I wanna own a gun like this ...


It will be replaced with RMB soon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sheik

cnleio said:


> I wanna own a gun like this ...



Just gimme more bullets. I won't care if I don't have the gun at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China 155mm precision-guided shell - GP155A/B 

GP155 155mm Laser-Homing Projectile Weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Chinese produce line of 155mm precision-guided shell - War Business

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China 155mm SADARM (Sense and Destroy Armor Munition) shell - GP155G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> China 155mm SADARM (Sense and Destroy Armor Munition) shell - GP155G
> 
> View attachment 264264
> View attachment 264265
> View attachment 264266
> View attachment 264267
> View attachment 264268
> View attachment 264269
> View attachment 264270
> View attachment 264271



I wonder why they haven't yet pursued an air-delivered platform for that weapon.


----------



## cnleio

@BoQ77 _Have a look, Chinese shipbuilding speed_ ... 

1st DDG-172, 2nd DDG-173, 3rd DDG-174 052D serving in PLAN






4th DDG-175 052D launch & install HQ-9 missiles















5th DDG-176 052D finished






6th and 7th 052D under building

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

10.12 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited Middle Europe - Germany 

PLAN Task Fleet passing through Kiel Canal, Elbe River is beautiful ! 
新华网消息：当地时间１２日下午，济南舰驶入基尔运河东口基尔船闸。１０月１２日下午１时至１１时３０分，正在前往环球访问第七站——葡萄牙里斯本的中国海军１５２舰艇编队济南舰、益阳舰和千岛湖舰依次由东向西通过基尔运河，进入德国易北河。这是中国海军舰艇首次通过基尔运河。（曾涛 代宗锋）

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China CH-4 UAV in Iraq







PLA troopers in Mongolia co-trainning
“猎鹰-2015”中蒙特种部队反恐联训大幕拉开

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN type052C and type054A in Germany, passing through Kiel Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China CH-4 UAV official introduction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Play very HIGH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

*Attention ! This's China PLAAF *
Total 2000x aircrafts, 700+ Su-27/J-11/J-10/Su-30/JH-7 & 1000x J-8/J-7/Q-5 fighters, 20x AWACS, 150+ bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

@Bussard Ramjet

The fifth edition of the joint exercise between Indian and China, codenamed ‘Hand-in-Hand 2015’, commenced at the Kunming Military Academy at Yunnan Province in China on October 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

The fifth edition of the joint exercise between Indian and China, codenamed ‘Hand-in-Hand 2015’, commenced at the Kunming Military Academy at Yunnan Province in China on October 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## applesauce

SinoSoldier said:


> I wonder why they haven't yet pursued an air-delivered platform for that weapon.



what makes you think they have not? china has a whole family of these things, all platforms, from the 155mm shells shown here to mlrs versions to airlanched bomb versions.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


>




I just love this pic. When our soldiers can have such a good time, and be respectful, why can't members of both nations here at PDF be friendly and respectful? 

Unfortunately, some people on both sides start flame wars, where then everyone gets involved, and antipathies, and tensions between nations rise.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

New J-10B with WS-10 jet engine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> New J-10B with WS-10 jet engine
> 
> View attachment 265104




Some people were referring to it as the J10 C.


----------



## Inception-06

cnleio said:


> Play very HIGH
> 
> View attachment 264887





LOOOOLLn 

That could be also me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Some people were referring to it as the J10 C.


No big difference at the appearance of J-10B & J-10C except the avionic system ... i even don't know which is J-10B or J-10C, i think next time still call them J-10B/C like the F-16C/D ... J-10B/C is a big upgrade to J-10A fighter.


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> No big difference at the appearance of J-10B & J-10C except the avionic system ... i even don't know which is J-10B or J-10C, i think next time still call them J-10B/C like the F-16C/D ... J-10B/C is a big upgrade to J-10A fighter.


No more J-10B, only J-10C. J-10B is a failure but J-10C will takeover and succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> No more J-10B, only J-10C. J-10B is a failure but J-10C will takeover and succeed.


Any source ? Chinese information ?


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Any source ? Chinese information ?


J-10C having practical very minimum appearance compare to J-10B but retrofit with better avionic system and a domestic engine. It will not take a genius to figure out PLAAF will switch J-10B to J-10C and refit the remaining J-10B to J-10C standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

@ Beast ... just give a source !

Why we have seen more than 50 serial J-10B ready for delivery with yellow serials, we seen so far at best 2 J-10C ... and You still insist, the B is a failure ????


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> J-10C having practical very minimum appearance compare to J-10B but retrofit with better avionic system and a domestic engine. It will not take a genius to figure out PLAAF will switch J-10B to J-10C and refit the remaining J-10B to J-10C standard.


I had seen many J-10B/C photos, still find out more AL-31F than WS-10 jet engines ... as u said, we only know which is more until to see PLAAF's J-10B/C fighter fleets photo. Whatever J-10B or J-10C fighter, just J-10B/C for me not big difference.


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> @ Beast ... just give a source !
> 
> Why we have seen more than 50 serial J-10B ready for delivery with yellow serials, we seen so far at best 2 J-10C ... and You still insist, the B is a failure ????


J-10B until now still have not attain operation status. Nor it involved in any exercise. Prove me wrong. Started in 2011 and after 4years still not operational. Compare to J-11B, J-16. These project moves at fast pace. Operational status 
Very quickly. 

With arrival of J-10C and the biggest factor is having a higher thrust domestic engine that allow super cruise. J-10B fate is seal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Sorry ... where is proof that the J-16 is operational and even more the absence of official proof - which is rarely given - is not the proof that it is not, especially in mind of 50+ serial J-10Bs ! And why should - even more how could I - the participation on exercises only be proof for an operational service. Do You have proof that the J-16 already took part ?

It simply makes no sense to "retire" or not-introduce the J-10B if the engine is not the final required one. By that logic, the PLAAF has to retire immediately all J-10A which are also powered by the AL-31FN and even a less-powerful version.


I understand, that the C might be the PLAAF wished version, but I do not understand why You are so obsessed in mind of all other proofs.

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Sorry ... where is proof that the J-16 is operational and even more the absence of official proof - which is rarely given - is not the proof that it is not, especially in mind of 50+ serial J-10Bs ! And why should - even more how could I - the participation on exercises only be proof for an operational service. Do You have proof that the J-16 already took part ?
> 
> It simply makes no sense to "retire" or not-introduce the J-10B if the engine is not the final required one. By that logic, the PLAAF has to retire immediately all J-10A which are also powered by the AL-31FN and even a less-powerful version.
> 
> 
> I understand, that the C might be the PLAAF wished version, but I do not understand why You are so obsessed in mind of all other proofs.
> 
> Deino


J-16 just form a squadron few months ago while you claim 50 J-10B already form. I how can you expect J-16 to take part in such short time? While J-10B has already exist for 1-2 years has no news nor activities.

Your expectation for J-16 is too much while my analysis for J-10B is logical.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Don't bubble around: tell us - with proof - where the J-16 took part in an exercise !?

We have seen so far 3 images of J-16s with yellow serial, but we have hundreds of serial J-10B images also with serials ... but in Your opinion the J-16 is ready and the J-10B a failure.

Do You really think anyone would believe this ??

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Don't bubble around: tell us - with proof - where the J-16 took part in an exercise !?
> 
> We have seen so far 3 images of J-16s with yellow serial, but we have hundreds of serial J-10B images also with serials ... but in Your opinion the J-16 is ready and the J-10B a failure.
> 
> Do You really think anyone would believe this ??
> 
> Deino


Ok, J-15 formed later than J-10B but its comfirmed put into operation and took part in victory day parade. I have mention already J-16 is just formed, demanding proof of J-16 is too much. How can you explained J-15 a plane formed later than J-10B can put into parade to prove its operational status while J-10B a plane better than J-10A and number more than J-15 not qualify to take part in V-day celebration? That show J-10B has not put into operational yet despite produced in much number. Tell me why J-10B is not put into V-day parade instead of the basic J-10A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN JL-9 trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> PLAN JL-9 trainer
> 
> View attachment 265213


When will L-15 flies in PLAAF and PLANAF color? This project is taking too long. I am wondering is Ukraine crisis take a toll on L-15 project since initial engine imported from Ukraine?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

I think that's simply the point ... sad but indeed correct.


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> When will L-15 flies in PLAAF and PLANAF color? This project is taking too long. I am wondering is Ukraine crisis take a toll on L-15 project since initial engine imported from Ukraine?


LOL ... i think L-15 meet the engine trouble from Ukraine, the only way waiting for China domestic 'MinShan/岷山' jet engine ... there need time, sad news for L-15/JL-10 mass production, JL-9 take first !



SOF members at dinner during PLA military exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

10.17 PLAN 052C DDG and 054A FFG task fleet visited West Europe - Portugal
正在执行环球访问任务的中国海军152舰艇编队17日抵达葡萄牙首都里斯本，开始对葡萄牙进行为期5天的友好访问。















From Sep to Oct, PLAN Task Fleet started Gulf of Aden ==> Denmark ==> Finland ==> Sweden ==> Poland ==> Germany ==> Portugal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

10.17 Sino-Mongolia "Falcon-2015" Special Force joint training in Mongolia

10月17日，在蒙古国首都乌兰巴托，中国特种兵在“猎鹰—2015”中蒙特种部队反恐联训结训仪式上接受检阅。新华社记者郑闯摄 当日，中蒙特种部队首次反恐联合训练“猎鹰—2015”在蒙古国武装力量综合训练中心结束，本次联训圆满完成各项训练科目。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

10.17 Sino-Mongolia "Falcon-2015" Special Force joint training in Mongolia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

10.16 Sino-India "Hand in Hand-2015" Army physical training in China YunNan province

10月16日，“携手—2015”中印陆军反恐联合训练进入混编同训阶段的第4天。在当天下午的极限体能训练课目中，中印官兵协力完成了通过水坑、铁丝网、扛圆木、搬运弹药箱等12个训练内容，挑战体能极限。本网特约记者 凌涛 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China GuangDong Armed Police shooting training

10月15日，粤港澳边海防一线的广东边防总队机动支队特战八中队在深圳市银湖训练基地进行快速射击考核。一名优秀的快速射击手可以压制一个班甚至是一个排的兵力，而突发事件中的致命一击可扭转事件的结果。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Food is the 1st important thing for PLA, Eat well in China !

Chinese soldiers dinner in PLA military camps, offer buffet + canteen

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China testing new transport helicopter, anyone know Z-??? 
(behind AC311)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopWater

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I just love this pic. When our soldiers can have such a good time, and be respectful, why can't members of both nations here at PDF be friendly and respectful?
> 
> Unfortunately, some people on both sides start flame wars, where then everyone gets involved, and antipathies, and tensions between nations rise.


Amen to that.


----------



## cnleio

News photos to prove PLAN VLS-launched anti-sub rocket-boosted torpedo: Yu-8 "China ASROC"

Type054A FFG has the multi-role VLS cell for Yu-8 rocket-boosted torpedo & HQ-16 missile 
早在2012年，国产054A新型导弹护卫舰在香港举行公开展示时，在其舰首的垂直发射系统介绍中，首次透露其垂直发射系统具备舰对空导弹与火箭助飞鱼雷共架发射的功能，既能防空又可反潜。然而在此之后，便再也没有国产火箭助飞鱼雷的进一步消息出现，然而细心的网友在7月底刚刚举行的南海演习的视频中发现，一枚由054A型护卫舰垂直发射系统发射的导弹明显与海红旗-16不同，因此可以判断视频中出现的正是国产新型火箭助飞鱼雷，有军事观察员称其编号为“鱼-8”（见上图）。
　　火箭助飞鱼雷又称反潜导弹，由水面舰艇发射，采用火箭空中助飞到达预定点入水后自动搜索、跟踪和攻击敌方潜艇，航程远、航速高，兼有鱼雷和导弹的优点。美国在上世纪60年代就研制成功阿斯洛克反潜导弹， 随后美军还研制了全新的"海长矛"重型反潜导弹，发射重量是阿斯洛克导弹的3倍，空中飞行时最大速度2倍音速，射程可达65公里。
　　我国早年曾经在C-801 反舰导弹的基础上研制了“长缨一号”反潜导弹，但由于性能较差并没有装备，在去年9月举行的南非防务展上，我国著名军火贸易商保利集团首次展出了一种新型"岸基反潜火箭助推鱼雷"的模型，这款反潜导弹射程高达100公里。国内多家军事媒体认为，保利此次的披露，更大意义在于表明我国已研制出类似美军海长矛的远程反潜导弹，而本次演习中新型反潜导弹的发射，无疑证明了这一点。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

How the thread title changed to that ???
@Deino @Hu Songshan 


Yun-20







J-10A







Weapons of a PLA Army platoon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

^ I agree, cnleio did spend 3 years building this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

cnleio said:


> How the thread title changed to that ???
> @Deino @Hu Songshan




@Deino did you modify the thread ?


----------



## Deino

No, I am right now in vacation with very limited internet-access.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

10.19 China showing PLAN CV16 "Casino" to U.S Navy captain delegation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

1990s China one warship building in 5x years, 2010s China 10x warships building in one year









Type056 corvette's HQ-10 missile launch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sheik

cnleio said:


> 10.19 China showing PLAN CV16 "Casino" to U.S Navy captain delegation
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265810
> 
> View attachment 265812
> 
> View attachment 265813
> 
> View attachment 265815
> 
> View attachment 265816
> 
> View attachment 265818



I think China should use CNS rather than PLANS to tag her ships. Taiwan's naval force is no longer on par with PLA's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

sheik said:


> I think China should use CNS rather than PLANS to tag her ships. Taiwan's naval force is no longer on par with PLA's.


That is some guys said or waiting for the future "Sino-U.S Sea Conflict" ... i only say don't be stupid, Sino-U.S just avoid any big conflict coz both have many same interests and both not easily be defeated, China open our advanced weapons to U.S and U.S allow China developing.

Conflict only talked on the mouth, interest exchange just under the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

cnleio said:


> That is some guys said or waiting for the future "Sino-U.S Sea Conflict" ... i only say don't be stupid, Sino-U.S just avoid any big conflict coz both have many same interests and both not easily be defeated, China open our advanced weapons to U.S and U.S allow China developing.
> 
> Conflict only talked on the mouth, interest exchange just under the table.



What is the original title so I can change it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Hu Songshan said:


> What is the original title so I can change it ?



Something like, "Leio's PLA photos"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Hu Songshan said:


> What is the original title so I can change it ?


" Leio's PLA military photos (kinds of military equipments) ", Thank you very much !


----------



## cnleio

New J-10B/C fighters with domestic WS-10A jet engine

I think J-10B/C is the most beautiful aircraft China ever made ...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

Add one

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

PLZ-05 155mm SPG, as many as PLA want 

要多少有多少(管够~)

















=========================================================================

055-class DDG CGI for PLAN next warship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF K20S






New toys for Army (night reconnaissance)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Well ... from 2006 to 2015 China built 24x 054A-class FFGs, 2016 all can serve in the Navy.
Congrats to PLAN ! 

32x 24 HQ-16 missiles on board for type054A fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

type052C install HQ-9 missile 









L-15 advanced trainer's PESA radar 
2010 ZhuHai AirShow L-15 N.o6 prototype showing the PESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA 40mm grenade sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

300+ J-10A serving in PLAAF, "Chinese Sky Defender"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yesboss

cnleio said:


> J-10A
> 
> View attachment 265527



Hi, thanks for the share. J-10 is carrying sd-10's on dual rack, i want to ask can it carry sd-10's under the fuselage (like typhoon carries) and why wasn't j-10 made to carry missiles on the wing tip, it would have given it an additional hard-point.


----------



## Beast

yesboss said:


> Hi, thanks for the share. J-10 is carrying sd-10's on dual rack, i want to ask can it carry sd-10's under the fuselage (like typhoon carries) and why wasn't j-10 made to carry missiles on the wing tip, it would have given it an additional hard-point.


Both Typhoon and J-10 has different wing design and different priority in aerodynamic. Trying to compare Typhoon to J-10 is like comparing apply and orange. J-10 under fuselage, the most can carry navigation pod or less than 300kg JADM or laser guided bomb.


----------



## yesboss

Beast said:


> Both Typhoon and J-10 has different wing design and different priority in aerodynamic. Trying to compare Typhoon to J-10 is like comparing apply and orange. J-10 under fuselage, the most can carry navigation pod or less than 300kg JADM or laser guided bomb.



If i remember correctly i just recently saw a picture of j-10 carrying two sd-10's just below the air intake, i don't know if that was P.S or a real shot, cause if it can carry 300kg jdam then load wise it seems very much possible to carry A-o-A missiles too.


----------



## Beast

yesboss said:


> If i remember correctly i just recently saw a picture of j-10 carrying two sd-10's just below the air intake, i don't know if that was P.S or a real shot, cause if it can carry 300kg jdam then load wise it seems very much possible to carry A-o-A missiles too.


Its not abt the load, its simply the missile is too long to fit under fuselage. Btw, the dual rack still makes it able to carry 4 BVRAAM which amount is quite standard for nowadays modern aerial combat.


----------



## cnleio

yesboss said:


> Hi, thanks for the share. J-10 is carrying sd-10's on dual rack, i want to ask can it carry sd-10's under the fuselage (like typhoon carries) and why wasn't j-10 made to carry missiles on the wing tip, it would have given it an additional hard-point.


Im not sure, we ever saw carrying 4x 300kg~500kg bombs under the fuselage not see SD-10/PL-12 missiles yet ... *maybe yes* coz missile weight is enough for 4x racks under the fuselage, *maybe no* coz didn't see photo yet.

*J-10A*














*J-10B*











*Europe Typhoon*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Airforce training

打造世界一流空中精锐之师！
　　走进南空航空兵某师，记者第一眼便被这行火红的大字吸引。这行字，带着军人的自信与豪迈，被深深镌刻在一块宽大石碑上，历经风雨依然光彩夺目。
　　2008年，该师党委着眼履行使命任务的需要，将“打造世界一流空中精锐之师”确立为愿景目标，并按时间节点规划出一条具体清晰的路线图。为激励后来者，特立碑明志。目标在碑上，蓝图在脚下。这些年，该师党委班子聚焦使命任务贯彻落实战斗力标准，以“功成不必在我”的胸怀，一张蓝图绘到底、一茬接着一茬干，向着既定目标一步一步地迈进。
　　如今，石碑上这个带着该师党委忠诚与温度的目标，被每一名官兵刻进心坎、融入血脉，并转化为强军兴军的自觉行动，有力推动了部队战斗力的提升——
　　近年来，他们数十次征战大漠、激战高原、鏖战海天，鲜有败绩；参加空军某型战机的新大纲编修，带动了该型三代机部队训练水平的突破；在空军争夺“金头盔”“金飞镖”的比武竞赛中，夺魁人数高居同类部队榜首……这一个个金灿灿的奖杯、一面面鲜艳的锦旗，见证了该师党委一班人加强打胜仗能力建设的一个个动人故事。（图片由南空航空兵某师提供）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost

Type 99A2 infographic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Arryn said:


> Type 99A2 infographic
> 
> View attachment 268094



I'm not sure as to how they've arrived at the ROF and the speed.

The picture is also that of the 99A2 turret on a MBT-2000 chassis.


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> I'm not sure as to how they've arrived at the ROF and the speed.
> 
> The picture is also that of the 99A2 turret on a MBT-2000 chassis.


Ever posted in this thread, it's a type99A2 prototype.




PLAN J-11B fighters in SCS (belong to PLAN South Sea Fleet)
南海舰队航空兵某部严格落实战斗力标准，克服复杂多样气象条件，挑战陌生海空环境，挖掘装备极限性能，提升履行使命任务的能力。图为10月30日，在南海某机场，该部三代新型战机进行实战化科目训练！（记者范江怀摄）

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## stalintom

Glad to see this. I like this very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Firebat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Firebat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Firebat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Firebat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF KJ-500 AWACS taking off








PLZ-05 155mm SPG training
深秋，北京军区某炮兵团实弹演习在某训练基地打响。伴随着无线电波传来的作战指令，一辆辆战车嘶鸣躁动，蓄势待发，全体官兵立刻投入到紧张有序的准备工作中。接收气象通报、计算单独修正量、发现目标、瞄准目标……随着指挥所里传来射击指令，一发发炮弹呼啸而出，瞬间粉碎当面之“敌”。（李剑、黄凯摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

According to information, already 50x J-10B/C fighters produced out for PLAAF (AL-31F and WS-10A engine version)

New J-10B/C continue producing in China,ChengDu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

But that's not new ! No '53' - the so far highest number of a Batch 01 aircraft - was spotted for the first time in late May ... so with a continuing production rate (not sure how high it is actually but I assume 3-5 aircraft / month should not be a problem) until now late October there must be now close to 20-25 aircraft more or another regiment.

IMO it fit's nicely to the reports about now already three operational units converted or under conversion ...

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> But that's not new ! No '53' - the so far highest number of a Batch 01 aircraft - was spotted for the first time in late May ... so with a continuing production rate (not sure how high it is actually but I assume 3-5 aircraft / month should not be a problem) until now late October there must be now close to 20-25 aircraft more or another regiment.
> 
> IMO it fit's nicely to the reports about now already three operational units converted or under conversion ...
> 
> Deino
> 
> 
> View attachment 268390


I heard there'r three PLAAF J-10B regiments (with AL-31F engine), one J-10C flight training regiment and new-produced J-10C (WS-10A) from factory ... so now nearly 40~50x J-10B/C fighters.(news on internet not sure 100% correct ...)




PLAAF Red vs Blue combat training
蓝军突击编队攻势凌厉；红军战机连续升空拦截，地导部队机动设伏……近日，广空组织多机兵种部队开展“红蓝”体系对抗演练。“红蓝”双方均配置空中“尖刀”和地面分队，集成融合各类作战要素，构建起全要素、多兵机种的“红蓝”对抗体系。（范以书）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

JL-II ICBM launch, China Dragon Tooth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> JL-II ICBM launch, China Dragon Tooth
> 
> 
> View attachment 268400



How deep from the surface can the JL2 be fired?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> How deep from the surface can the JL2 be fired?


Such *secret* i don't know ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Such *secret* i don't know ...
> 
> View attachment 268419
> View attachment 268420
> View attachment 268421



Everthing is a secret man. 

But some estimate?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Everthing is a secret man.
> 
> But some estimate?


Sorry, i can't answer the question coz there's no any estimate to read ...
Wiki: JL-II




China version 'Su-34' prototype take off in ShenYang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Sorry, i can't answer the question coz there's no any estimate to read ...
> Wiki: JL-II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China version 'Su-34' prototype take off in ShenYang
> View attachment 268451
> 
> View attachment 268452



How is Su 34 different from other Chinese jets like J11, J10 etc. 

Like what ability does it produce. Please help me here, I am not such an expert.


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> How is Su 34 different from other Chinese jets like J11, J10 etc.
> 
> Like what ability does it produce. Please help me here, I am not such an expert.


Add China version 'Su-34' CGI, it's a parallel two-seater heavy bomber/fighter.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Add China version 'Su-34' CGI, it's a parallel two-seater heavy bomber/fighter.



How is it different from J11, J10, and other aircrafts already operated?


----------



## Pak_Sher

Awesome pictures. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Deino

Can anyone give a summary of how likely are these J-18-rumours are ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Deino said:


> Can anyone give a summary of how likely are these J-18-rumours are ???


china needs bomber with similar capabilities to that of the su-34. so a j-18 being similar to that of the su-34 would be very likely.


----------



## Deino

Blue Marlin said:


> china needs bomber with similar capabilities to that of the su-34. so a j-18 being similar to that of the su-34 would be very likely.




YES, and I do not question that a Su-34-alike would fit nicely but given the latest and for me very surprising rising of too many rumours I simply question their reliability.

IMO there are right now a few too many projects under discussion (H-X = H-20, H-18, JH-18, JH-XX and JH-7B, J-16 ...) Not that I would complain but IMO it's not really realistic... and as such do we even have confirmation that it is at least real ?

Deino

PS ... this is said the be the original image ! ... I still have a strange feeling but at least this one looks much more reliably than anything else we've seen so far !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Deino said:


> YES, and I do not question that a Su-34-alike would fit nicely but given the latest and for me very surprising rising of too many rumours I simply question their reliability.
> 
> IMO there are right now a few too many projects under discussion (H-X = H-20, H-18, JH-18, JH-XX and JH-7B, J-16 ...) Not that I would complain but IMO it's not really realistic... and as such do we even have confirmation that it is at least real ?
> 
> Deino


you of all people should understand that firstly china does not talk about its defence developments.

i have not looked into the Chinese defence procurements . i only know about the z-10 and j31 to an extent.

personally i think the j18 is a hoax. the j11/[family] would be able to fill the void of a light bomber and the jh-7b would cater the j11 too.

but china is in desperate need of a strategic bomber like the b-1, b-2, tu-22m, and the tu-160

as for the image i would suspect the are trying to develop a blended canards for use on further j11 jets. the design is very premature and inefficient so i would expect it to be a prototype on a test bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> How is it different from J11, J10, and other aircrafts already operated?


Heavy anti-ship / ground-attack platform ... as far as i knew J-11 and J-10 designed for air-combat & dogfight like F-15/Su-27 & F-16, JH-7 and new J-18 'Su-34 alike' designed for anti-ship / frontline bomb like Su-24 & Su-34, J-16 designed for multi-role mission like Su-30 ... J-20 for stealth air-combat like F-22, J-31/FC-31 for stealth multi-role like F-35.

Above is the difference between China fighters.



Deino said:


> YES, and I do not question that a Su-34-alike would fit nicely but given the latest and for me very surprising rising of too many rumours I simply question their reliability.
> 
> IMO there are right now a few too many projects under discussion (H-X = H-20, H-18, JH-18, JH-XX and JH-7B, J-16 ...) Not that I would complain but IMO it's not really realistic... and as such do we even have confirmation that it is at least real ?
> 
> Deino
> 
> PS ... this is said the be the original image ! ... I still have a strange feeling but at least this one looks much more reliably than anything else we've seen so far !
> 
> View attachment 268496


J-18, China version Su-34 looks like true ... at least photo is real.










Blue Marlin said:


> you of all people should understand that firstly china does not talk about its defence developments.
> 
> i have not looked into the Chinese defence procurements . i only know about the z-10 and j31 to an extent.
> 
> personally i think the j18 is a hoax. the j11/[family] would be able to fill the void of a light bomber and the jh-7b would cater the j11 too.
> 
> but china is in desperate need of a strategic bomber like the b-1, b-2, tu-22m, and the tu-160
> 
> as for the image i would suspect the are trying to develop a blended canards for use on further j11 jets. the design is very premature and inefficient so i would expect it to be a prototype on a test bed.


Yes ... now China only lack powerful strategic bomber, H-6 fleet is old latest H-6K still weaker & shorter than B-1,Tu-160 and B-2 flight range. The only solution is to design a new bomber, better stealth. I heard we have a H-20 stealth bomber project under progress in North-West China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> Heavy anti-ship / ground-attack platform ... as far as i knew J-11 and J-10 designed for air-combat & dogfight like F-15/Su-27 & F-16, JH-7 and new J-18 'Su-34 alike' designed for anti-ship / frontline bomb like Su-24 & Su-34, J-16 designed for multi-role mission like Su-30 ... J-20 for stealth air-combat like F-22, J-31/FC-31 for stealth multi-role like F-35.
> 
> Above is the difference between China fighters.
> 
> 
> J-18, China version Su-34 looks like true ... at least photo is real.
> View attachment 268504
> View attachment 268505
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ... now China only lack powerful strategic bomber, H-6 fleet is old latest H-6K still weaker & shorter than B-1,Tu-160 and B-2 flight range. The only solution is to design a new bomber, better stealth. I heard we have a H-20 stealth bomber project under progress in North-West China.


in my personal opinion you have mastered the ability the build airplanes. but the things you have not mastered is engine technology, sensors, avionics and stealth. obviously the engine are the most important.

do you have pictures of cruise missile engines. i was wondering if they share similarities with the al-222 or the al-55


----------



## Akasa

Blue Marlin said:


> in my personal opinion you have mastered the ability the build airplanes. but the things you have not mastered is engine technology, sensors, avionics and stealth. obviously the engine are the most important.
> 
> do you have pictures of cruise missile engines. i was wondering if they share similarities with the al-222 or the al-55



Engines are a bottleneck but avionics is one of the strengths of the PLAAF, as is stealth.


----------



## Kompromat

Engines are indeed a bottle neck but i guess China will eventually push through.



SinoSoldier said:


> Engines are a bottleneck but avionics is one of the strengths of the PLAAF, as is stealth.


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> in my personal opinion you have mastered the ability the build airplanes. but the things you have not mastered is engine technology, sensors, avionics and stealth. obviously the engine are the most important.
> 
> do you have pictures of cruise missile engines. i was wondering if they share similarities with the al-222 or the al-55


*I wish China can buy Eurojet EJ200 jet engine techs from Britain* ... anyways as u see domestic WS-10A engines have used on J-11B and J-10B fighters, although now still behind U.S/Russia/Britain/France engines China keep working hard to develop domestic jet engines, AVIC can get achievement step by step in the future.

*China CJ-10 cruise missile's WS-500 turbojet engine:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

SinoSoldier said:


> Engines are a bottleneck but avionics is one of the strengths of the PLAAF, as is stealth.


do you have proof that Chinese avionics and stealth coating are one of plaaf's strengths?
also plaaf does not even have stealth fighters inducted so how can it be a strength? do they still bake the stealth coatings on the jets or do they use electrostatic methods to apply the coatings on the jet?



cnleio said:


> *I wish China can buy Eurojet EJ200 jet engine techs from Britain* ... anyways as u see domestic WS-10A engines have used on J-11B and J-10B fighters, although now still behind U.S/Russia/Britain/France engines China still working hard to develop domestic jet engines, AVIC can get achievement step by step in the future.
> 
> *China CJ-10 cruise missile's WS-500 turbojet engine:*
> View attachment 268560
> View attachment 268561
> View attachment 268562
> View attachment 268563


it would be a great addition to china.did you hear about someone from the US got arrested for trying to ship f22 and f35 engines to china?


----------



## Beast

Blue Marlin said:


> do you have proof that Chinese avionics and stealth coating are one of plaaf's strengths?
> also plaaf does not even have stealth fighters inducted so how can it be a strength? do they still bake the stealth coatings on the jets or do they use electrostatic methods to apply the coatings on the jet?


The Western Europe don't even have a working stealth prototype. So who is ahead apart from US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> it would be a great addition to china.did you hear about someone from the US got arrested for trying to ship f22 and f35 engines to china?


Well i read the news ... don't know whether true coz many West media good at defaming China.
Even we get a real F119 jet engine, also can't copy it ... coz lacking necessary material & manufacturing technique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> Well i read the news ... don't know whether true coz many West media good at defaming China.


if it helps the british media was sucking up to china when Xi Jinping came to the uk



Beast said:


> The Western Europe don't even have a working stealth prototype. So who is ahead apart from US.


this is a BAE System 5th gen jet. it was canceled in favour of the f35. which is something im annoyed at, as i like this design over the f35.


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> if it helps the british media was sucking up to china when Xi Jinping came to the uk


Now Britain welcome China and need China doing business ... i only wish we can trade with Britain Rolls-Royce engines when Xi visited UK, China really need some advanced techs from Britain to improve us.


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> Now Britain welcome China and need China doing business ... i only wish we can trade with Britain Rolls-Royce engines when Xi visited UK, China really need some advanced techs from Britain to help us.


no chance. rolls royce is of limits. i dont think the the government will allow that. it's too sensitive.

if china wants engine tech the it should look no further. turkey builds the ge-f110-129 they should get their hands on them. or saudi arabia to get the ej-200.
not pakistan those jets are watched over the f100-229 has design in corporations which are on the f119 and the f135 from the f22 and the f35 respectively.


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> this is a BAE System 5th gen jet. it was canceled in favour of the f35. which is something im annoyed at, as i like this design over the f35.


That's right, Britain ever developed a stealth fighter before F35 ... what a pity to cancel the project coz F35.


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> That's right, Britain ever developed a stealth fighter before F35 ... what a pity to cancel the project coz F35.


yeh yeh dont rub it in!


----------



## Akasa

Blue Marlin said:


> do you have proof that Chinese avionics and stealth coating are one of plaaf's strengths?
> also plaaf does not even have stealth fighters inducted so how can it be a strength? do they still bake the stealth coatings on the jets or do they use electrostatic methods to apply the coatings on the jet?



If avionics hadn't been a strength of the PLAAF, they wouldn't have AESA radars installed on every major surveillance and combat platform. They wouldn't have multiple institutions simultaneously developing sensors and radar systems. They wouldn't have deployed AESA radars before the Russians did.

Likewise, China is one of the few countries capable of building and testing RCS-optimized aircraft. Even though none are in service, having enough confidence in their stealth research to put out multiple prototypes is something very few can do.


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> no chance. rolls royce is of limits. i dont think the the government will allow that. it too sensitive.
> 
> if china wants engine tech the it should look no further. turkey builds the ge-f110-129 they should get their hands on them. or saudi arabia to get the ej-200.
> not pakistan those jets are watched over the f100-229 has design in corporations which are on the f119 and the f135 from the f22 and the f35 respectively.


LOL ... trust me, everything can trade when really lack money. It's not 1st time for China to trade with Britain Rolls-Royce engines, in 1970s China had purchased British 'SPEY' jet engine techs & produce-line from Rolls-Royce, today China produced 'SPEY' jet engines used on PLAAF JH-7A bomber/fighters.


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> *I wish China can buy Eurojet EJ200 jet engine techs from Britain*



Why? The WS-13 engine is already in testing while the upgraded WS-13A variant is being developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> Why? The WS-13 engine is already in testing while the upgraded WS-13A variant is being developed.


Import mature & advanced techs & manufacturing technique to boost China domestic jet engine develop ... WS-13 under test, but not mature yet ... we need current advanced techs for referentce to imporve ours.


----------



## Blue Marlin

SinoSoldier said:


> If avionics hadn't been a strength of the PLAAF, they wouldn't have AESA radars installed on every major surveillance and combat platform. They wouldn't have multiple institutions simultaneously developing sensors and radar systems. They wouldn't have deployed AESA radars before the Russians did.
> 
> Likewise, China is one of the few countries capable of building and testing RCS-optimized aircraft. Even though none are in service, having enough confidence in their stealth research to put out multiple prototypes is something very few can do.


in regards to the aesa, china got that tech from Israel. also radars are sensors not avionics.
true china has done very well in developing stealth jets. but i am skeptical of the jets performance.



cnleio said:


> LOL ... trust me, everything can trade when really lack money. It's not 1st time for China to trade with Britain Rolls-Royce engines, in 1970s China had purchased British 'SPEY' jet engine techs & produce-line from Rolls-Royce, today China produced 'SPEY' jet engines used on PLAAF JH-7A bomber/fighters.


that was before the embargo.


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> that was before the embargo.


I believe future the weapon embargo will be broken, more interests between Europe & China and more chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> I believe future the weapon embargo will be broken, more interests between Europe & China and more chance.


theres no chance. china does quiet business with countries for defence procurements. did you know that Germany sold 13 fuel cell aip's to china? in regards to engines you may be closer than you think to independence. the ws-10/15/20 will share a similar core to that of the cfm56 which that itself is based on the f101.

ge-f101 engine which has core similar to that of the cfm56, which is similar to that of the ws series engines.





the cfm56-2 which its core will be existent on the ws series engines





chinese ws-10 which its core is similar to that of the cfm56 and the f101

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Blue Marlin said:


> in regards to the aesa, china got that tech from Israel.



Israel was not involved the development of Chinese phased array radars.



Blue Marlin said:


> also radars are sensors not avionics.










Blue Marlin said:


> true china has done very well in developing stealth jets. but i am skeptical of the jets performance.



Skepticism does not necessarily translate into actuality.



cnleio said:


> Import mature & advanced techs & manufacturing technique to boost China domestic jet engine develop ... WS-13 under test, but not mature yet ... we need current advanced techs for referentce to imporve ours.



The whole point of using WS-13 is to make it a proven platform; buying foreign engines does not solve the problem. That's like playing basketball to improve your soccer skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

SinoSoldier said:


> Israel was not involved the development of Chinese phased array radars.
> 
> Skepticism does not necessarily translate into actuality.


they "israel" sold aesa radars to china.
i never had you as the troll type. radars *are* sensors, take it as one of the things you learnt today.

also believing something to be something is not reality, its hope.


----------



## Akasa

Blue Marlin said:


> they "israel" sold aesa radars to china.


.

The Chinese wanted them to do so in the 1990s, but due to US pressure the deal imploded.



Blue Marlin said:


> i never had you as the troll type. radars *are* sensors, take it as one of the things you learnt today


.

Newsflash, amigo; they are considered avionics as well. 



Blue Marlin said:


> also believing something to be something is not reality, its hope.



In other words, skepticism is merely another kind of hope.


----------



## Blue Marlin

SinoSoldier said:


> .
> 
> The Chinese wanted them to do so, in the 1990s, but due to US pressure the deal imploded.


such a deal was concluded a while ago. there were a few papers floating around from good sources reporting it too.
.


SinoSoldier said:


> Newsflash, amigo; they are considered avionics as well.


so i was right they are sensors. but if you want to include the receiver display then thats considered as an avionic.
lets say were both right and call it a day.




SinoSoldier said:


> In other words, skepticism is merely another kind of hope.


affirmative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Blue Marlin said:


> such a deal was concluded a while ago. there were a few papers floating around from good sources reporting it too.


.
No, it never materialized. That is the reason why the Chinese went ahead with their KJ-2000 project.



Blue Marlin said:


> so i was right they are sensors. but if you want to include the receiver display then thats considered as an avionic.
> lets say were both right and call it a day.



I never disagreed on the sensors part. "Avionics" is an umbrella term for any electronic device assisting an aircraft, and hence radars fall under that category. Our debate is more about semantics than anything. Call it a day we will.


----------



## cnleio

China L-15/JL-10 advanced jet trainer 
(current Ukraine AI222-F25 jet engine)







China developing domestic 'MinJiang/岷江' jet engine for L-15 trainer











Blue Marlin said:


> they "israel" sold aesa radars to china.
> i never had you as the troll type. radars *are* sensors, take it as one of the things you learnt today.
> 
> also believing something to be something is not reality, its hope.


Israel didn't sell AESA radar to China, coz U.S the deal banned in 1990s ... China didn't get anything from Israel. But as u see, now China Airforce has KJ-2000, KJ-200, KJ-500, ZDK-03(Pakistan) AWACS and small AESA for fighter(J-10B etc), the Navy has type346/type346A AESA radar on 052C/D, Army has PAVE PAWS and other air-defence AESA.



Blue Marlin said:


> theres no chance. china does quiet business with countries for defence procurements. did you know that Germany sold 13 fuel cell aip's to china? in regards to engines you may be closer than you think to independence. the ws-10/15/20 will share a similar core to that of the cfm56 which that itself is based on the f101.
> 
> ge-f101 engine which has core similar to that of the cfm56, which is similar to that of the ws series engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cfm56-2 which its core will be existent on the ws series engines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinese ws-10 which its core is similar to that of the cfm56 and the f101


Well ... 1990s~2000s China do did quiet business with some Europe nations, especially France (aviation/naval electronic system techs, helicopter techs) & Germany (MTU tank engine techs). Now Britain as the best friend in West for China (ur government said to Xi) ... we will also do quiet business with Britain especially our interest in Rolls-Royce Engines, all sensitive trade will be under the table to avoid American as we did in the past years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Airborne training in Tibet








Rare photos coming again ! U.S Airforce F-22's 'S' air-inlet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> Israel didn't sell AESA radar to China, coz U.S the deal banned in 1990s ... China didn't get anything from Israel. But as u see, now China Airforce has KJ-2000, KJ-200, KJ-500, ZDK-03(Pakistan) AWACS and small AESA for fighter(J-10B etc), the Navy has type346/type346A AESA radar on 052C/D, Army has PAVE PAWS and other air-defence AESA.


that was because china wanted the a-50i which you werent allowed to buy




then you developed the kj-2000





im talking about the elm-2052 aesa radar.



cnleio said:


> vc
> Well ... 1990s~2000s China do did quiet business with some Europe nations, especially France (aviation/naval electronic system techs, helicopter techs) & Germany (MTU tank engine techs). Now Britain as the best friend in West for China (ur government said to Xi) ...


i know they did, its all about the money, something your not short of.


cnleio said:


> we will also do quiet business with Britain especially our interest in Rolls-Royce Engines, all sensitive trade will be under the table to avoid American as we did in the past years.


does that mean i will be seeing a Chinese ej-200!? 
btw our stage 2 engines are more powerful than the ws-13 and may have thrust vectoring. 120kn wet 


well nows a good time to do quiet business as we have a tory government who are more interested in money than anything else.
we will probably sell the trent series too, blueprints are "optional" [/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

F-22 & F-35 & J-20 & J-31 'S' air-inlet compare photo

'S' is sexy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> does that mean i will be seeing a Chinese ej-200!?
> btw our stage 2 engines are more powerful than the ws-13 and may have thrust vectoring. 120kn wet
> 
> 
> well nows a good time to do quiet business as we have a tory government who are more interested in money than anything else.
> we will probably sell the trent series too, blueprints are "optional"


If we can put EJ-200 engine on J-31/FC-31 stealth fighter or build a two engines J-10 with EJ-200 ... that will be awesome , LOL !  Anyways the Rolls-Royce EJ-200 is a powerful engine, if China get that as usual as AL-31F engines from Russia it will be NICE for us.


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> If we can put EJ-200 engine on J-31/FC-31 stealth fighter or build a two engines J-10 with EJ-200 ... that will be awesome , LOL !  Anyways the Rolls-Royce EJ-200 is a powerful engine, if China get that as usual as AL-31F from Russia it will be NICE for us.


i read that the saudi's were interested in the jft but with ej-200. and pakistan were in contact with rolls royce about this, and it was a possibility. i think the ej-200 would be a beautiful match for the j-31, to bad the turkish have beaten you to it for their own 5t gen jet. actually pakistan can get the tai tfx. if it wants to. when is the j-31 entering mass production/service?

ej-200






tai tfx one of the 3 proposed designs [twin engine spec proposal]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> i read that the saudi's were interested in the jft but with ej-200. and pakistan were in contact with rolls royce about this, and it was a possibility. i think the ej-200 would be a beautiful match for the j-31, to bad the turkish have beaten you to it for their own 5t gen jet. actually pakistan can get the tai tfx. if it wants to. when is the j-31 entering mass production/service?
> 
> ej-200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tai tfx one of the 3 proposed designs [twin engine spec proposal]
> View attachment 268750


In 2016~2017 we can see J-31/FC-31 v2.0 with EOTS maiden flight ... it will be a formal version before mass production, but Im afraid the time of J-31/FC-31 mass production must be later than J-20A (J-20 mass production version) ... coz PLAAF eager for the air-superiority stealth fighter more than a multi-role stealth fighter, currently PLAN has more interest on J-31 project maybe Navy next-gen fighter. One year later, waiting for latest J-31/FC-31 with EOTS take off ... 

J-31/FC-31 v2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> In 2016~2017 we can see J-31/FC-31 v2.0 with EOTS maiden flight ... it will be a formal version before mass production, but Im afraid the time of J-31/FC-31 mass production must be later than J-20A (J-20 mass production version) ... coz PLAAF eager for the air-superiority stealth fighter more than a multi-role stealth fighter, currently PLAN has more interest on J-31 project maybe the Navy next-gen fighter. One year later, waiting for latest J-31/FC-31 with EOTS take off ...
> 
> J-31/FC-31 v2.0
> View attachment 268751
> 
> View attachment 268752
> 
> View attachment 268753
> 
> View attachment 268755
> 
> View attachment 268754


theres word on the forum going around that the j-31 is going to pakistan and being flown by one of their own guys

gotta admit the j-31 is a good looking bird.
does it only have one internal weapons bay? i would have imagined they would have one on either side of the engine intakes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> theres word on the forum going around that the j-31 is going to pakistan and being flown by own of their guys
> 
> gotta admit the j-31 is a good looking bird.
> does it only have one internal weapons bay? i would have imagined they would have one on either side of the engine intakes
> View attachment 268757
> View attachment 268758
> View attachment 268759
> View attachment 268760
> View attachment 268761
> View attachment 268762
> View attachment 268763
> View attachment 268764


No side weapon-bay ... it's just a China version F-35 multi-role steath fighter.

*J-31/FC-31 v2.0 will get more powerful when install advanced optoelectronic devices*, now the only problem is RD-93 (Mig-29 used) not good enough for J-31 we need new engines  ... i like EJ-200 jet engine from Britain !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> F-22 & F-35 & J-20 & J-31 'S' air-inlet compare photo
> 
> 'S' is sexy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268731
> 
> View attachment 268729
> 
> View attachment 268730


dude if you find the f35 sexy then you have poor taste. the rest is good.
this is a pic of the f22 which i like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> No side weapon-bay ... it's just a China version F-35 multi-role steath fighter.
> 
> *J-31/FC-31 v.20 will get more powerful when install advanced optoelectronic devices*, now the only problem is RD-93 (Mig-29 used) not good enough for J-31 we need new engines  ... i like EJ-200 jet engine from Britain !


i was just in china about i week ago, you should have asked me and i would have got you one. but i would imagine customs wont be happy with it.
how the ws-13?
any pics of that on the jft?


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> i was just in china about i week ago, you should have asked me and i would have got you one. but i would imagine customs wont be happy with it.
> how the ws-13?
> any pics of that on the jft?


Welcome to China, which city u visited?

It seems WS-13 not mature yet, those JF-17& L-15 still using Russia/Ukraine jet engines ... rumor said J-31 equip WS-13 for test flight but now not for any mass production version aircraft yet ... not like WS-10A engines already used on many PLAAF J-11B and J-10B fighters.


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> Welcome to China, which city u visited?
> 
> It seems WS-13 not mature yet, those JF-17& L-15 still using Russia/Ukraine jet engines ... rumor said J-31 equip WS-13 for test flight but now not for any mass production version aircraft yet ... not like WS-10A engines already used on many PLAAF J-11B and J-10B fighters.


i went to Beijing, Shanghai and chengdu i was there for 2 weeks.

i thought the ws-13 was being tested on a jf-17 in chengdu. well thats what was said in the paris air show.

i know about the j11 and the ws-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> i know about the j11 and the ws-10


That's J-11 with Russia AL-31F engines ... domesitc WS-10A's nozzle shorter than AL-31F.

Navy J-15S with WS-10A





@Blue Marlin About China aviation industry - *AVIC (Aviation Industry of China)*






1. AVIC has the 'China Sukhoi' - ShenYang aircraft design institute(601 institute) /沈阳飞机设计研究所, to produce China version Flanker family (J-11/J-15/J-16/J-18) + F-35 (J-31) + F-4 (J-8IIF).

2. AVIC has the 'China Lockheed' - ChengDu aircraft design institute(611 institute) /成都飞机设计研究所, to produce China version F-16 (J-10A/B) + F-22 (J-20) + JF-17 + Mig21(J-7G).

3. AVIC has the 'China Eurocopter' - Jin DeZhen and Harbin two helicopter design institutes /景德镇, 哈尔滨直升机设计研究所, to produce China version Tiger (WZ-10) + Dolphin(WZ-9/ WZ-19) + Super Frelon (Z-8) + Black Hawk (Z-20).

4. AVIC has the 'China Hawker' - HongDu aircraft design institute /洪都飞机设计研究所, to produce China version HAWK (K-8), M-346 (L-15) jet trainer.

5. AVIC lack the 'China Northrop', XiAn aircraft design institute /西安飞机设计研究所, to produce China version Tornado (JH-7A), H-6K bomber, AWACS, now working for our stealth bomber project.

6. AVIC has other aircraft design institutes, most r focus on UAV design & develop.

7. AVIC has the biggest wind tunnel base of the Asia in Si Chuan. 


Two months ago, i read news China setup a central-government-leaded Aero-engine joint manufacturing group to develop domestic jet engine research & produce ... im sure next years we will hear good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> That's J-11 with Russia AL-31F engines ... domesitc WS-10A's nozzle shorter than AL-31F.
> 
> Navy J-15S with WS-10A
> View attachment 268792
> 
> 
> @Blue Marlin About China aviation industry - *AVIC (Aviation Industry of China)*
> View attachment 268796
> 
> 
> 
> 1. AVIC has the 'China Sukhoi' - ShenYang aircraft design institute(601 institute) /沈阳飞机设计研究所, to produce China version Flanker family (J-11/J-15/J-16/J-18) + F-35 (J-31) + F-4 (J-8II).
> 
> 2. AVIC has the 'China Lockheed' - ChengDu aircraft design institute(611 institute) /成都飞机设计研究所, to produce China version F-16 (J-10A/B) + F-22 (J-20) + JF-17.
> 
> 3. AVIC has the 'China Eurocopter' - Jin DeZhen and Harbin two helicopter design institutes /景德镇, 哈尔滨直升机设计研究所, to produce China version Tiger (WZ-10) + Dolphin(WZ-9/ WZ-19) + Super Frelon (Z-8) + Black Hawk (Z-20).
> 
> 4. AVIC has the 'China Hawker' - HongDu aircraft design institute /洪都飞机设计研究所, to produce China version HAWK (K-8), M-346 (L-15) jet trainer.
> 
> 5. AVIC lack the 'China Northrop', XiAn aircraft design institute /西安飞机设计研究所, to produce China version Tornado (JH-7A), H-6K bomber, AWACS, now working for our stealth bomber project.
> 
> 6. AVIC has other aircraft design institutes, most r focus on UAV design & develop.
> 
> 7. AVIC has the biggest wind tunnel base of the Asia in Si Chuan.
> 
> 
> Two months ago, i read news China setup a central-government-leaded Aero-engine joint manufacturing group to develop domestic jet engine research & produce ... im sure next years we will hear good news.


i got the image from sino defence which said it as a ws-10

i know quiet a bit about avic but thanks anyway.


----------



## Deino

Blue Marlin said:


> ...
> View attachment 268784




And the second image is a CG showing a SAC-Flanker version sometimes labelled as J-11C (with canards) ... however only a what-if.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Blue Marlin said:


> that was because china wanted the a-50i which you werent allowed to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you developed the kj-2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im talking about the elm-2052 aesa radar.
> 
> 
> i know they did, its all about the money, something your not short of.
> 
> does that mean i will be seeing a Chinese ej-200!?
> btw our stage 2 engines are more powerful than the ws-13 and may have thrust vectoring. 120kn wet
> 
> 
> well nows a good time to do quiet business as we have a tory government who are more interested in money than anything else.
> we will probably sell the trent series too, blueprints are "optional"


[/QUOTE]

huh....but i thought some Chinese here said they are ahead of Great Britain in engine tech and second only to the U.S??


----------



## Blue Marlin

huh....but i thought some Chinese here said they are ahead of Great Britain in engine tech and second only to the U.S??[/QUOTE]
were ahead of them
ej-200 tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

cnleio said:


> No side weapon-bay ... it's just a China version F-35 multi-role steath fighter.
> 
> *J-31/FC-31 v2.0 will get more powerful when install advanced optoelectronic devices*, now the only problem is RD-93 (Mig-29 used) not good enough for J-31 we need new engines  ... i like EJ-200 jet engine from Britain !
> 
> View attachment 268772
> View attachment 268774
> View attachment 268775
> View attachment 268776
> View attachment 268777
> View attachment 268778
> View attachment 268779
> View attachment 268780



Well, we dont have much conflict of interests with China, since China posses no real threat to Britain or even Europe unlike Russia.. So i see no reason why we cant cooperate even in this field. Afterall, we are a pragmatic power/country. So i think its very possible for us to cooperate in this field, thats if your leadership wants us to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, we dont have much conflict of interests with China, since China posses no real threat to Britain or even Europe unlike Russia.. So i see no reason why we cant cooperate even in this field. Afterall, we are a pragmatic power/country. So i think its very possible for us to cooperate in this field, thats if your leadership wants us to.


If there's an opportunity, the Rolls-Royce Engine's EJ-200 is really worth for China to import from Britain ... sure except U.S, the Europe has the China and China has the Europe to expand our cooperation & work together. That's the win-win for both us, a multipolar world ! 



PLAN J-15 fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

cnleio said:


> If there's an opportunity, the Rolls-Royce Engine's EJ-200 is really worth for China to import from Britain ... sure except U.S, the Europe has the China and China has the Europe to expand our cooperation & work together. That's the win-win for both us, a multipolar world !
> 
> 
> 
> PLAN J-15 fighters
> View attachment 268808
> View attachment 268809



Well, we seem to be in talks with S.korea to help with their new fighter jet engine, since the U.S placed snctions on transfering any U.S Core engine tech to them, so they are looking towards us for cooperation. WIN-WIN as you said.

Eurojet will help boost exportability of S. Korea's KF-X


----------



## cnleio

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, we seem to be in talks with S.korea to help with their new fighter jet engine, since the U.S placed snctions on transfering any U.S Core engine tech to them, so they are looking towards us for cooperation. WIN-WIN as you said.
> 
> Eurojet will help boost exportability of S. Korea's KF-X


After KF-X prototype take off not just CGI then we would discuess how many engines Britain could sell to S.Korea, i said win-win is realistic operational which now can running for both us not just a plan laying on the paper. S.Korea has a long way to develop the KF-X, also will meet many problems on the project lacking enough experience in aerospace ... after F-35 in, i don't know whether S.Korea will keep going the KF-X, future is full of unknown for KF-X project ... and if design stealth fighter is a easy case, Britain should going domestic stealth fighter project must be cheaper than F-35 purchase.


----------



## mike2000 is back

cnleio said:


> After KF-X prototype take off not just CGI then we would discuess how many engines Britain could sell to S.Korea, i said win-win is realistic operational which now can running for both us not just a plan laying on the paper. S.Korea has a long way to develop the KF-X, also will meet many problems on the project lacking enough experience in aerospace ... after F-35 in, i don't know whether S.Korea will keep going the KF-X, future is full of unknown for KF-X project ... and if design stealth fighter is a easy case, Britain should going domestic stealth fighter project must be cheaper than F-35 purchase.



Lool Britain and France all have all tech to build a stealth fighter. Only someone who is naive will think otherwise. However, the cost of doing that is huge and our governments are not ready to spend such amounts. For example France wanted to build a another new nuclear powered aircraft carrier, but the government was against that because they claim the budget/cost of doing so will be too huge for them to build and maintain(even though the designs had already been finalised). So it has nothing to do with technology, since we have been building fighter jets for over half a century.

The hell even the F-35 we are jointly building and procuring from the U.S costs is estimated to have cost over a trillion dollars already. Even if we were to develop one on our own , it will probably cost us at least half that amount an amount our governemnt is unwilling to commit to(even more so our public will be very much against that, since they will rather our government spend that money of improving their living standards,healthcare,benefits and other bullshits. ).

In short its budgetary constrains it has NEVER BEEN lack of technology. Reason we opted to bring in Germany(and later Italy joined in) to build the Typhoon fighter jet, so we can better pool our resources together in doing this. Similarly, our Teranis stealth fighter supersonic drone and France's Neuron is another prove that it has never been a technology but budgetary constrains that prevents european powers like Britain and France from developing a stealth fighter jet.

teranis supersonic fighter - Google Search

Taranis drone: Britain's $336m supersonic unmanned aircraft launched over Woomera - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
French-led new european military drone "neuron" | MalwareTips.com
Dassault Neuron UCAV French Drone, Rafale & Falcon 7X Business Jet Formation Flight | HD - aajtube.net - Search your Video for YouTube

However, it will have been better for France,Britain and Germany to come together and develop one. So this way the cost will be shared among all three(though the cost will still be huge) , so they can better afford to build and maintain one. countries like China(and to a lesser extent India) are lucky since at least they have the adavantge of being able to produce products cheaper and competitvely than western powers can afford to. If we could we would probably even outsource our stealth fighter jets to China just like Airbus now builds/assembles some of its Planes in China due to costs..

As for South Korea, well i thought their KF-X fighter is developing quite well/according to plans? Didnt know they had many issues developing this fighter. Maybe you can tell me more. I don't know much about their fighter program.  They can use our help if they do have issues, afterall, we are not as fussy as the U.S when it comes to business/cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

mike2000 is back said:


> Lool Britain and France all have all tech to build a stealth fighter. Only someone who is naive will think otherwise. However, the cost of doing that is huge and our governments are not ready to spend such amounts. For example France wanted to build a new nuclear powered aircraft carrier, but the government was against that because they claim the budget/cost of doing so will be too huge for them to build and maintain(even though the designs had already been finalised)So it has nothing to do with technology, since we have been building fighter jets for over half a century.
> 
> The hell even the F-35 we are jointly building and procuring from the U.S costs is estomated to have cost over a trillion dollars already. Even if we were to develop one on our own , it will probably cost us at least half that amount. Which our governemnt is unwilling to commit to(even more so our public will be very much against that, since they will rather our government spend that money of improving their living standards,healthcare,benefits and other bullshits. ).
> 
> In short its budgtary constrains it has NEVER BEEN lack of technology. Reason we opted to bring in Germany(and layer Italy joined in) to build the Typhoon fighter jet so we can better pool our resources together in doing this. Similarly our Teranis stealth fighter supersonic drone is another prove that it has never been a technology but budgetary constrains that prevents european powers like Britain and France from developing a stealth fighter jet.
> teranis supersonic fighter - Google Search
> 
> Taranis drone: Britain's $336m supersonic unmanned aircraft launched over Woomera - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> French-led new european military drone "neuron" | MalwareTips.com
> Dassault Neuron UCAV French Drone, Rafale & Falcon 7X Business Jet Formation Flight | HD - aajtube.net - Search your Video for YouTube
> However, it will have been better for France,Britain and Germany to come together and develop one. So this way the cost will be shared among all three , so they can better afford to build and maintain one.



One of China's weaknesses being mentioned has always been lack of cohesiveness between the forces. This isn't technical or something like that, yet it is a weakness. Another example is if I sell my house I can probably buy a Bugatti, but so what, I won't do that. Which means I can't.

If I'm just lost on the way to the dealership that can be more easily fixed with the buying of a One Plus Two.

Your budgetary constraints IS a weakness and you CAN'T build an engine.

It doesn't matter if it's technological, budgetary, or if a cat looks at you wrong, if you can't build it, you can't build it. At least with technological weakness that can be over come with money. It's a lot harder to overcome the political roadblocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Genesis said:


> One of China's weaknesses being mentioned has always been lack of cohesiveness between the forces. This isn't technical or something like that, yet it is a weakness. Another example is if I sell my house I can probably buy a Bugatti, but so what, I won't do that. Which means I can't.
> 
> If I'm just lost on the way to the dealership that can be more easily fixed with the buying of a One Plus Two.
> 
> Your budgetary constraints IS a weakness and you CAN'T build an engine.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it's technological, budgetary, or if a cat looks at you wrong, if you can't build it, you can't build it. At least with technological weakness that can be over come with money. It's a lot harder to overcome the political roadblocks.



I agree political roadbloacks are more harder to deal with than technological ones. In fact, our leftists/liberals and 'human rights' activits are even against our nuclear submarines/weapons acting as a deterrent and protecting our nation. They are claiming all the money should be spent on impoving our already high living standards,education, healthcare,housing etc. 
Rethink Trident: scrap UK's pointless nuclear weapons - use £100bn for public services


They have been making our government lose many big deals in severalgulf countries, because they are pressuring our leaders to force these countries to respect the human rights/freedom of their people. As if thats our business. They even claim our reltionship with Saudi Arabia is a disgrace.lol 
We should care only for our people and their rights, not for others. WE sould act like France and the U.S, and carry on with our business and forget about so called human rights with our allies. 
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/2070f78c-71a1-11e5-ad6d-f4ed76f0900a.html#axzz3qGuuRcN1
Britain's Relationship With Saudi Arabia Is a Disgrace | John Wight
Campaigners fear bombs made in UK are being used against civilians in Yemen by Saudi Arabia - Mirror Online
Cameron scraps program to manage Saudi prisons amid public outrage -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net

As a result of this........
France overtaking Britain as Gulf States’ main European ally — RT UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China C919, a good platform for future AWACS/ Anti-sub/ Refuel tanker/ ECM etc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

DDG-175 4th 052D-class DDG is ready for sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China C919, a good platform for future AWACS/ Anti-sub/ Refuel tanker/ ECM etc
> 
> View attachment 269013
> View attachment 269014
> View attachment 269015
> View attachment 269016
> View attachment 269018
> View attachment 269019
> View attachment 269021
> View attachment 269030


WS-20 engine is specially design for this C919 , not really crucial for Y-20. Y-20 will go operational with WS-18 first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> WS-20 engine is specially design for this C919 , not really crucial for Y-20. Y-20 will go operational with WS-18 first.


Anyways let's fix engine problem first, even C919 also need mature domestic engine to replace current GE engine. 

WS-20

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

mike2000 is back said:


> As for South Korea, well i thought their KF-X fighter is developing quite well/according to plans? Didnt know they had many issues developing this fighter. Maybe you can tell me more. I don't know much about their fighter program.  They can use our help if they do have issues, afterall, we are not as fussy as the U.S when it comes to business/cooperation.


Before KF-X, S.Korea just built T-50 trainer worked with U.S Lockheed ... Aviation design from the jet trainer to stealth fighter, there's a big gap which need time & money & experience accumulation. And as far as i knew, now the funds for KF-X stealth fighter both S.Korea and Indonesia government invested didn't over $ 1billion yet (S.Korea 60%, Indonesia 20%, rest search for foreign customers) ... right now the KF-X project is still a concept and CGI on the paper, and i do believe S.Korea need foreign wind tunnel support to it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

@mike2000 is back Another problem S.Korea will meet when design a stealth fighter, it's CNC moulding integrated tech and Lazer 3D printing alloy metal /Titanium alloy tech ... it's the key production tech to build the stealth fighter body and nobody (including U.S/China/Russia etc) can export it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Above's the key to produce modern fighter !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

New photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Before KF-X, S.Korea just built T-50 trainer worked with U.S Lockheed ... Aviation design from the jet trainer to stealth fighter, there's a big gap which need time & money & experience accumulation. And as far as i knew, now the funds for KF-X stealth fighter both S.Korea and Indonesia government invested didn't over $ 1billion yet (S.Korea 60%, Indonesia 20%, rest search for foreign customers) ... right now the KF-X project is still a concept and CGI on the paper, and i do believe S.Korea need foreign wind tunnel support to it .
> 
> View attachment 269066
> View attachment 269067
> View attachment 269068
> View attachment 269069
> View attachment 269070



South Korea is a small country. For what they achieved in aviation is already quite a feat. China is a different class and will be unfair if compare to them. 



cnleio said:


> New photo
> 
> View attachment 269224


Looks like a mixed of PAFKA and Su-27.


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> New photo




To admit, I'm still not convinced and I'm almost sure that I've seen that image already a few years ago.
Even more it is clearly a Su-34-prototype - still lacking the targeting device behind the front gear bay but it already has the typical Su-34's fixed intake with only one boundary air control opening instead of the many ones on the fighter-Flanker on the bottom of the intake as well these are AL-31F-engines ... and I'm almost sure any new SAC-Flanker would use the WS-10A or an uprated version.

Deino


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> New photo
> 
> View attachment 269224



Once again, Chinese jets never use white radomes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> Once again, Chinese jets never use white radomes.


there's no never in China ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> there's no never in China ...



But these are Russian ones ...


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> @mike2000 is back Another problem S.Korea will meet when design a stealth fighter, it's CNC moulding integrated tech and Lazer 3D printing alloy metal /Titanium alloy tech ... it's the key production tech to build the stealth fighter body and nobody (including U.S/China/Russia etc) can export it.
> 
> View attachment 269072
> View attachment 269073
> View attachment 269074
> View attachment 269075
> View attachment 269076
> View attachment 269077
> View attachment 269078
> View attachment 269079



You are wrong about comparison with SOuth Korea engineering ability. They are far more advanced than China, approach Japan leverage.
Find out more about Korloy, Taegu tek...


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> there's no never in China ...
> 
> View attachment 269252
> 
> View attachment 269253



Su-30MK2s weren't built in China.


----------



## shy@SJTU

BoQ77 said:


> You are wrong about comparison with SOuth Korea engineering ability. They are far more advanced than China, approach Japan leverage.
> Find out more about Korloy, Taegu tek...


"Far More Advanced"? @cnleio provided such detailed information on China's capability on aerodynamic design and structural manufacturing which are crucial in the design and manufacturing of fighters, while you just assert this and provide little evidence to support your point? Now can you PROVIDE EVIDENCE to prove South Korea's capability on aerodynamic design and structural manufacturing? Or can you make a overall comparison on China and South Korea's engineering ability?
Meanwhile your definition of "Advanced" in "engineering ability" is problematic, being advanced in one or two areas can not represent they are "Far More Advanced". South Korea can not even build domestic Rockets capable of sending up their satellites, which represents the highest level of overall industrial capability. ARE THEY ADVANCED? What's more, you do not even have a concept on China's industrial capabilities, please be modest, do not assert and show off your ignorance. Ignorance is not your fault, but showing off your ignorance is your fault.
My professor, who used to be the Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation and took part in the design of GE90-115B told us: "China's industrial capabilities may seem to us, lagged behind in some areas because we only compare them to the best in the world. " And* I don't have the ability to evaluate China's engineering capability is "Far More Advanced" than any another country, only experts can.*
@Deino Please stop this "Expert" from trolling everywhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> You are wrong about comparison with SOuth Korea engineering ability. They are far more advanced than China, approach Japan leverage.
> Find out more about Korloy, Taegu tek...


U know nothing ... Do u think Korean car famous than Russian car, then Korea owned advanced aviation industry than Russia ??? Russian didn't have a famous car brand like Korean Hyundai/ KIA but they can build space rocket, jet fighter and jet engine, what about S.Korea ? What u think S.Korea engineering ability far more advanced than China ? coz Korean cars ... LOL !!! I just tell u a truth that u never know, pls stop troll.

@BoQ77, here ur understand is limited only come from what u see in Vietnam ... pls Google S.Korea T-50 jet trainer how worked with U.S Lockheed, then tell me how far more advanced than China. 

Wind tunnel and core-production tech is the basic key to building modern aircraft ... "Made in China" isn't the cheap goods ... coz *we(China) built NUKE & ROCKET & SATELLITE & AIRCRAFT in 1960s far far far earlier than u thought*, today many nations still struggle for it which Chinese did in half-century ago.

Auto Industry =/= Aviation Industry & Space Industry, but aviation industry really more advanced.

*Lockheed Martin T-50 Multirole Trainer*, read carefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

shy@SJTU said:


> "Far More Advanced"? @cnleio provided such detailed information on China's capability on aerodynamic design and structural manufacturing which are crucial in the design and manufacturing of fighters, while you just assert this and provide little evidence to support your point? Now can you PROVIDE EVIDENCE to prove South Korea's capability on aerodynamic design and structural manufacturing? Or can you make a overall comparison on China and South Korea's engineering ability?
> Meanwhile your definition of "Advanced" in "engineering ability" is problematic, being advanced in one or two areas can not represent they are "Far More Advanced". South Korea can not even build domestic Rockets capable of sending up their satellites, which represents the highest level of overall industrial capability. ARE THEY ADVANCED? What's more, you do not even have a concept on China's industrial capabilities, please be modest, do not assert and show off your ignorance. Ignorance is not your fault, but showing off your ignorance is your fault.
> My professor, who used to be the Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation and took part in the design of GE90-115B told us: "China's industrial capabilities may seem to us, lagged behind in some areas because we only compare them to the best in the world. " And* I don't have the ability to evaluate China's engineering capability is "Far More Advanced" than any another country, only experts can.*
> .



Based on your logic, North Korea is superior than South Korea or Canada because they launched sat.
No !!! SK has no motivation to develop MRBM or ICBM. They simply saved a lot and hire Russian to launch their sats.

For popular, domestic car and ship building of SK is advanced than China. For example, Daewoo exported millions cars back to 1990s.
Nowaday several Chevrolet designs inherited from SK designs.
It shows us that their manufacturing ability is excellent. Hyundai, Doosan ... also are good brands in construction vehicles.

For aircraft, it's notable that a small in area country like SK could produce Gen 5 and their opportunity to export is quite clear with Indonesian deal. If they don't have any project of domestic aircraft, it's not any surprise, but they have.

Tell me why SK need to develop aircraft engines ? while they could get the license and built themselves like GE F404, F110, T700-701K, LM500, LM2500 gas turbines


----------



## cnleio

Shooting & Hunting, ths their military photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shy@SJTU

BoQ77 said:


> Based on your logic, North Korea is superior than South Korea or Canada because they launched sat.
> No !!! SK has no motivation to develop MRBM or ICBM. They simply saved a lot and hire Russian to launch their sats.
> 
> For popular, domestic car and ship building of SK is advanced than China. For example, Daewoo exported millions cars back to 1990s.
> Nowaday several Chevrolet designs inherited from SK designs.
> It shows us that their manufacturing ability is excellent. Hyundai, Doosan ... also are good brands in construction vehicles.
> 
> For aircraft, it's notable that a small in area country like SK could produce Gen 5 and their opportunity to export is quite clear with Indonesian deal. If they don't have any project of domestic aircraft, it's not any surprise, but they have.
> 
> Tell me why SK need to develop aircraft engines ? while they could get the license and built themselves like GE F404, F110, T700-701K, LM500, LM2500 gas turbines



First, as I have said before, you are ignorant: China also have a strong domestic car and shipbuilding industry, at least not bad than South Korea. China, of course sells more cars than Korea, and if you denies the quality I have to say because you are too poor to buy good cars. Meanwhile, in quantity China has far exceeded South Korea in ship-building tonnage in 2013, in quality China has designed and built a series of new navy ships and submarines which can be easily seen in this forum, let alone other ships for special uses such as super oil tankers and deep-sea oil drilling platform etc. And all above is actually not important because we are talking about the 5th gen fighters, and Korea has never designed and built a domestic fighter.
Second, Based on your logic, Russia don't have domestic car industries so their engineering ability far more advanced than South Korea? What's more, they even have to hire Russians to launch their satellites, they can not design and manufacture their own Aero-engines, they are very good evidence for discrediting the ability of their industry, and proving that they don't even have a complete industry basis. (If you think hiring someone or buying a licence represents their industrial ability then I have nothing to say about your logic.) You just take a few fields to represent a country's overall industrial ability, it's a typical fallacy of composition.
Third, You are not a expert in industrial areas, and please stop asserting. I don't think you deserve more credit than the former Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation that took part in the design of GE90-115B. @cnleio What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

shy@SJTU said:


> First, as I have said before, you are ignorant: China also have a strong domestic car and shipbuilding industry, at least not bad than South Korea. China, of course sells more cars than Korea, and if you denies the quality I have to say because you are too poor to buy good cars. Meanwhile, in quantity China has far exceeded South Korea in ship-building tonnage in 2013, in quality China has designed and built a series of new navy ships and submarines which can be easily seen in this forum, let alone other ships for special uses such as super oil tankers and deep-sea oil drilling platform etc. And all above is actually not important because we are talking about the 5th gen fighters, and Korea has never designed and built a domestic fighter.
> Second, Based on your logic, Russia don't have domestic car industries so their engineering ability far more advanced than South Korea? What's more, they even have to hire Russians to launch their satellites, they can not design and manufacture their own Aero-engines, they are very good evidence for discrediting the ability of their industry, and proving that they don't even have a complete industry basis. (If you think hiring someone or buying a licence represents their industrial ability then I have nothing to say about your logic.) You just take a few fields to represent a country's overall industrial ability, it's a typical fallacy of composition.
> Third, You are not a expert in industrial areas, and please stop asserting. I don't think you deserve more credit than the former Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation that took part in the design of GE90-115B. @cnleio What do you think?



Every single sentence from your post is wrong, except the last one !!!


----------



## cnleio

shy@SJTU said:


> First, as I have said before, you are ignorant: China also have a strong domestic car and shipbuilding industry, at least not bad than South Korea. China, of course sells more cars than Korea, and if you denies the quality I have to say because you are too poor to buy good cars. Meanwhile, in quantity China has far exceeded South Korea in ship-building tonnage in 2013, in quality China has designed and built a series of new navy ships and submarines which can be easily seen in this forum, let alone other ships for special uses such as super oil tankers and deep-sea oil drilling platform etc. And all above is actually not important because we are talking about the 5th gen fighters, and Korea has never designed and built a domestic fighter.
> Second, Based on your logic, Russia don't have domestic car industries so their engineering ability far more advanced than South Korea? What's more, they even have to hire Russians to launch their satellites, they can not design and manufacture their own Aero-engines, they are very good evidence for discrediting the ability of their industry, and proving that they don't even have a complete industry basis. (If you think hiring someone or buying a licence represents their industrial ability then I have nothing to say about your logic.) You just take a few fields to represent a country's overall industrial ability, it's a typical fallacy of composition.
> Third, You are not a expert in industrial areas, and please stop asserting. I don't think you deserve more credit than the former Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation that took part in the design of GE90-115B. @cnleio What do you think?


They trolling China doesn't design a mature domestic jet engine, but never mind others weaker than China ... and become 'far more advanced than China' ... I think we need a doctor, i can't help too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shy@SJTU

BoQ77 said:


> Every single sentence from your post is wrong, except the last one !!!


Dude please calm down and be modest, if you have evidence you can discredit my points. Now it's time to call some senior members of this forum to evaluate whether "Every single sentence from my post is wrong, except the last one !!!"
@Deino @cnleio @Beast @SinoSoldier @Blue Marlin


----------



## cnleio

NICE ! 
News report China type052D VLS cells & command room

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Its time to fire some cruise missile and YJ-18 ASM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Its time to fire some cruise missile and YJ-18 ASM.


HQ-9 SAM & Yu-8 ASROC & CJ-10 Cruise & YJ-18 ASM, four can in one cell in type052D VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

shy@SJTU said:


> Dude please calm down and be modest, if you have evidence you can discredit my points. Now it's time to call some senior members of this forum to evaluate whether "Every single sentence from my post is wrong, except the last one !!!"



Can you create another thread about this? I will explain there !!!


----------



## cnleio

China C919 airline 

11月4日报道 法国《费加罗报》11月3日刊登韦罗妮克·吉耶马尔的一篇文章，题为《中国能打破空客波音平分天下的局面吗？》。文章摘编如下：
　　11月2日，上海吸引了全球航空业所有名流的眼光。中国商飞公司的C919首次公开露面。这是中国研发的首款干线飞机。作为全球的一个超强大国，中国希望在所有方面都能体现这一点。中国已经成功步入凤毛麟角的航天国家俱乐部，它同样开发了有竞争力的民用核能产业并建设了自有的高铁列车。中国希望让商飞成为全球航空第三大制造商也是合乎这一逻辑的。这个市场现在由空客和波音均分控制，中国不仅希望商飞能满足本国庞大的市场也可以向全球其余地区提供西方飞机的替代产品。C919给中国的梦想插上翅膀，但是打破一直以来垄断飞机制造市场的空客和波音双雄称霸的局面是一个重大挑战。

空客和波音的重要合作伙伴

　　中国航空业并未从零开始。一切要从1916年威廉·波音招募他的首名工程师中国人王助开始。王助为未来的美国航空巨头的首架获得成功的飞机立下功劳，中国同西方真正的合作始于尼克松总统于1972年访华。如今，35家中国企业是波音项目的合作伙伴，大约8000架飞在空中的美国飞机带有中国制造的零部件。波音公司指出：“包括最新型的787‘梦想客机’在内的公司所有机型中都有中国的身影。”波音今年秋天宣布要在中国建设完工工厂和交付中心。
　　在1985年向中国交付首架飞机的空中客车公司同样视中国为关键的合作伙伴。尽管初期遭遇困难，但空客是不会背对中国的。北京同空客的合作在加倍。中国分包商已经走上了欧洲的飞机。2015年，空客在中国产出的营业额已经达到了5亿美元。自2008年以来，空客为当地市场按每年50架A320的规模组装。

北京靠中国商飞改变局面

　　中国打算从分包商跨入到全球性的飞机制造商行列。在2000年代中期，他们的产业认识有了改变。当时中国正致力于研发2002年发起的ARJ21飞机。中国同空客在直升机领域的合作使得中国首次拥有一个新机型的共同开发者的地位。法国一家咨询公司的总裁菲利普·戴尔马表示：“中国人是现实的，他们明白单靠自己远远达不到工业化。C919项目由此诞生。这是和2007年的空客A320机型类似的飞机。中国商飞公司在上海成立，通过合作伙伴而使用西方的技术。”
　　法国赛峰集团为其提供了Leap新型发动机。而美国的伊顿公司、罗克韦尔公司、霍尼韦尔公司、联合技术公司也都是中国商飞的主要合作企业。中国商飞的精力主要集中在概念和最后组装上。法国航空与航天工业协会主席马尔万·拉胡德强调说：“C919有法国、美国、中国的内容。自此以后，设备商将同时向空客、波音和商飞三个组装商供货。”作为空客集团董事总经理的拉胡德还说：“我很高兴看到中国这一项目有助于法国设备商进一步国际化。已经有40家法国设备商落户中国。”
　　北京希望通过中国商飞而复制空客的成功。这将是一次长征。空客并不是一天建成的。1970年，欧洲人为本地市场制造飞机而创立了空客。一开始，空客是一个依托法、德、英和西班牙实力的联营企业。1970年到1995年间，空客的全球市场份额从0％增加到15％。对于在客机飞行市场保持可持续，这个份额太少了。一名美国专家估测：“需要全球30％的份额才能持续生存。”空客通过开发了完整的系列机型（A320、A330、A350、A380）才自2000年代中期达到了和波音平起平坐的地位。

C919是中国雄心的象征

　　可以搭载168名到190名乘客的C919有助于中国人开始在大飞机领域的学习。延迟4年的C919同最新版的A320 neo和737 max相比并未有何创新。一名熟悉中国项目的人士表示：“C919接近20年前制造的首批A320机型。”C919的商业成功还比较微薄：入账400架订单，主要由中国企业订购。仅仅A320 neo就有超过4400架的订单。C919还需要经历载客的安全试飞，预计在2018年到2020年间投入运营。
　　北京忧心于一次可能的坠机将会使得自己的雄心被扼杀于摇篮中，中国民航局还需时间来进行适航认证以放行，但是中国的放行并不意味着C919就能敲开世界天空的大门。中国商飞能否满足欧洲航空安全局和美国联邦航空局在安全方面的要求？
　　拉胡德认为：“中国有着走向全球的使命感。它将会向欧洲和美国提出适航认证。”目前而言，预计2030年销售2000架次的C919将从中国本土起步。这和欧洲人当年开始时类似，在空客没有决定成为全球制造商前也是主要将飞机在欧洲销售。不过，和中国商飞不一样的是，空客有着一个王牌：没有人会质疑欧洲飞机的安全性。

从手艺到工业

　　菲利普·戴尔马认为：“中国人是非常棒的手艺人，但也是糟糕的工业家。”这也可以解释为何大规模量产产品会反复出现质量问题。中国人的确在航天火箭和卫星这样超级复杂的项目上取得成功，这些技术产品非常精密但是每年只生产数个样品，由于客户是国家所以也没有市场压力。中国工程师同样可以成功打造战斗机，不过，上述领域都属于手工范畴，是手工艺。
　　但是，设计并系列制造一架干线飞机，产品的复杂性是随着规模而增长的，产品还需要通过出台繁复的工业程序而面向商业市场，中国需要诞生一个设备商的生态体系。它需要民用发动机、需要驾驶舱、线路、航空电子设备上的专营企业。戴尔马表示：“需要三十年不间断的努力中国才能成功制造一架良好的飞机。欧洲人经历了三代飞机以及多次的挫败才最终发布了配得上A300这个名号的首款商业飞机。而且，欧洲有着技术基础和能力作为依靠。中国则没有。”
　　以支线飞机闻名的加拿大庞巴迪公司在C系列飞机上的挫败显示出撼动空客和波音格局的困难。拉胡德认为：“中国到2025年可以靠C919或衍生品来回应一架航空公司的需求。中国将带着有竞争力的资金组合包走上舞台。”中国人还看得更远。他们不缺政治意愿、不缺钱、不缺工程师用以推动和打造信誉以及开发档次齐全的飞机和服务。从长期角度看，空客和波音都将中国视为严肃对待的对手。不过，双雄将通过未来的飞机保住自己的技术优势。（编译/刘卓）

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

BoQ77 said:


> You are wrong about comparison with SOuth Korea engineering ability. They are far more advanced than China, approach Japan leverage.



you are obviously ignorant of engineering topics.

If you are talking about marketing & sales capabilities, you are right, S. Korea is far more advanced than China on advertising their products. And this is also the reason why you think Korea is with much higher engineering capabilities than China.

Just take two examples that most relevant to your daily life: car and mobile phone

*A. Car*
Hyundai and Kia are definitely very strong players that with global influence, and I highly respect them. But it doesn't mean that they are far advanced than Chinese car makers in terms of vehicle technology.

Take BYD as an example, this Chinese company is global No. 1 or No.2 seller of electric vehicles. Its latest EV model, the PHEV model Tang, is with fascinating features: 
- 0~100km/h acceleration time less than 5 seconds
- fuel consumption per 100km less than 2 liters
- electric four-wheel drive for the best off-road performance

What's more important is that Tang is not a showroom car! It already gets excellent market response! Although launched in July this year, it already achieves a sales result at about 5,000 units. Compared to Tesla, although the model has been launched for quite some years, its annual sales is just about 25,000 units!

Could you pls let me know any Hyundai/Kia car that could be compared to the Chinese BYD Tang??

*B. Mobile phone*
Samsung is a strong mobile phone player! But the Chinese players like Huawei or Xiaomi are definitely in par with Samsung.

Take Huawei as an example, it even get popularity in western Europe! In middle to high end markets (price range from 400 to 500 Euro), Huawei held 24% and 20% of market share in Spain and Italy respectively!

Lets also have a quick look at *shipbuilding*! It is frequently mentioned by you to dwarf China:
- China is no doubt global largest shipbuilding country, whichever indicators that your look at, be it total production volume, total orders on hand, or new orders won

- Even if we look at the so-called high-tech ships. For example the off-shore platform for oil and natural gas. Haiyang Shiyou 981 (海洋石油981) should not be a new name to you. I guess it should be hated by most Vietnam people. This monster that you hate, is made by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China C919 airline, 'Made in China'

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

"Great White Fleet", from China => Gulf of Aden => Middle East => the Mediterranean => Northern Europe => Portugal => the Atlantic => U.S California

China 052C & 054A task fleet voyage round the world, 11.02 arrived U.S California.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

"Great White Fleet", from China => Gulf of Aden => Middle East => the Mediterranean => Northern Europe => Portugal => the Atlantic => U.S California

China 052C & 054A task fleet voyage round the world, 11.02 arrived U.S California.
中国海军152环球航行编队（旅洋II级驱逐舰济南号 DDG152、福池级综合补给舰千岛湖号 AOR886、江凯II级护卫舰益阳号 FFG 548）于当地时间11月2日上午9点抵达美国佛罗里达州杰克逊维尔的梅波特军港进行友好访问，当地华人华侨留学生到码头热情迎接，中国驻美国大使崔天凯也到码头迎接。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

"Great White Fleet", from China => Gulf of Aden => Middle East => the Mediterranean => Northern Europe => Portugal => the Atlantic => U.S California

China 052C & 054A task fleet voyage round the world, 11.02 arrived U.S California.
PLAN 152舰艇编队抵达美国访问
　　新华社美国佛罗里达１１月４日电（曾涛 代宗锋）当地时间３日上午，中国海军１５２舰艇编队抵达美国佛罗里达州杰克逊维尔梅波特港，开始对美国进行为期５天的友好访问。这是中国海军舰艇首次访问美国东海岸。
　　访问期间，编队将举行甲板招待会，部分官兵将参加美海军举办的招待会和野餐会。中美双方海军官兵将开展互相参观舰艇和足球、篮球、拔河友谊赛等文体交流活动。访问结束后，双方还将举行联合军事演练。
　　杰克逊维尔是美国佛罗里达州最大的城市，也是美国东南部商业、金融、保险的中心地之一。梅波特港位于杰克逊维尔以东的约翰斯河畔，毗邻大西洋，是美海军第三大水面舰队集中区，也是美海军第四舰队司令部驻地。
　　正在执行环球访问任务的中国海军１５２舰艇编队由导弹驱逐舰济南舰、导弹护卫舰益阳舰、综合补给舰千岛湖舰组成。它们计划访问苏丹、埃及、丹麦、芬兰、瑞典、波兰、葡萄牙、美国、古巴、墨西哥、澳大利亚、东帝汶、印尼等国家，历时５个多月，总航程３万多海里。




































Mr Leio adding a word here ... the China Navy ships within 12 sea miles of U.S territory. Thank you very much !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

shy@SJTU said:


> First, as I have said before, you are ignorant:
> China also have a strong domestic car and shipbuilding industry, at least not bad than South Korea
> 
> . China, of course sells more cars than Korea, and if you denies the quality I have to say because you are too poor to buy good cars.
> 
> Meanwhile, in quantity China has far exceeded South Korea in ship-building tonnage in 2013, in quality China has designed and built a series of new navy ships and submarines which can be easily seen in this forum, let alone other ships for special uses such as super oil tankers and deep-sea oil drilling platform etc. And all above is actually not important because we are talking about the 5th gen fighters, and Korea has never designed and built a domestic fighter.
> 
> 
> Second, Based on your logic, Russia don't have domestic car industries so their engineering ability far more advanced than South Korea? What's more, they even have to hire Russians to launch their satellites, they can not design and manufacture their own Aero-engines, they are very good evidence for discrediting the ability of their industry, and proving that they don't even have a complete industry basis. (If you think hiring someone or buying a licence represents their industrial ability then I have nothing to say about your logic.)
> 
> You just take a few fields to represent a country's overall industrial ability, it's a typical fallacy of composition.
> Third, You are not a expert in industrial areas, and please stop asserting.* I don't think you deserve more credit than the former Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation that took part in the design of GE90-115B. *@cnleio What do you think?





shy@SJTU said:


> Dude please calm down and be modest, if you have evidence you can discredit my points. Now it's time to call some senior members of this forum to evaluate whether "Every single sentence from my post is wrong, except the last one !!!"
> @Deino @cnleio @Beast @SinoSoldier @Blue Marlin


most of what you say is correct, but i dont understand what you mean in this sentance.

*I don't think you deserve more credit than the former Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation that took part in the design of GE90-115B.*

@BoQ77 's post and there are typically negatively critical of china. (him being Vietnamese may be a factor)that's something you will have to get use to and challenge. defend your country. if you think something is wrong or negatively said then correct it.

also @cnleio said you need to smile as well, so make sure you smile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> that's something you will have to get use to and challenge


I like that ... get used to the challenge and don't forget Smile on our face , Chinese also need time to adapt to a new world !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> I like that ... get used to the challenge and don't forget Smile on our face , Chinese also need time to adapt to a new world !


have you got pics of the hq-9 variants example being the hq-26/29 if have not seen them.


----------



## shy@SJTU

Blue Marlin said:


> most of what you say is correct, but i dont understand what you mean in this sentance.
> 
> *I don't think you deserve more credit than the former Principal Engineer of Aeromechanics at GE Aviation that took part in the design of GE90-115B.*
> 
> @BoQ77 's post and there are typically negatively critical of china. (him being Vietnamese may be a factor)that's something you will have to get use to and challenge. defend your country. if you think something is wrong or negatively said then correct it.
> 
> also @cnleio said you need to smile as well, so make sure you smile


Err... I mentioned the professor commented China's overall industrial capability before in #1138... I don't think he have the experience or credit to comment on one country's industrial capability compared with a experienced professor, and even the professor himself didn't say something with this certainty.
Of course we need to smile , criticizing with mouth/keyboard can never change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> have you got pics of the hq-9 variants example being the hq-26/29 if have not seen them.


No HQ-26 or HQ-9B photo yet ... and we also didn't know which kinds of SAM type052D installed in VLS cells, HQ-9 or others ? Coz no any launch photo to prove it yet.

In hands we only have photos of YJ-18 supersonic ATM lauched from VLS cell for type052D ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

'Made in China'

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Yukihime

cnleio said:


> Shooting & Hunting, ths their military photos



looks nice, which airshow is this?


----------



## cnleio

Yukihime said:


> looks nice, which airshow is this?


maybe ZhuHai AirShow

PLA training in Tibet

万里赴戎机，关山度若飞。莽苍昆仑风雪弥漫，冰峰雪岭战鹰掠空，雪域高原炮声呼啸，雄师劲旅铁流滚滚……像这样的实战化练兵图景，兰州军区诸军兵种已连续3年在巍巍昆仑上演。小编真心为这样一群战斗在高寒缺氧环境下的可爱军人点赞 （穆瑞林）

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

PLA S-300MPU training in Tibet

“稳定跟踪，截获正常，请求发射！”
　　“同意发射！”
　　“发射！”随着指挥员的一声令下，导弹腾空而起，呼啸着向“敌机”直刺过去，万米高空一声响雷，一团火光闪过，“敌机”灰飞烟灭。这是10月24日，刚转移到新阵地的济空导弹某旅实弹打靶演习的场面。面对“进驻就打”这个全新的课题，该旅首发命中，创下了军内同型武器防空装备实弹打靶的历史。
　　欲赢实战，必先实训。针对高原气候复杂、环境恶劣，机动难、侦察难、抗击难、保障难等诸多问题，他们按照“仗怎么打，兵怎么练”的要求，将实战化标准贯穿演练全过程，从“阵地遭袭”快速集结、远程机动增加战术背景，到占领阵地不经休整马上开展强化训练，每个课目训练都紧贴实战，进一步提升了部队战斗力。
　　在近似实战的演习演练中，全体官兵夙兴夜寐，汗湿征衣，在逼真的训练环境中全面练指挥、练谋略、练战法，全方位锻炼部队“撤、走、进、打”的能力，部队快速机动、快速收拢和快速部署的能力不断提高，部队疏散、野营和伪装野战生存技能也得到了有效锤炼。
　　笔者了解到，近年来，该旅牢固树立战斗力这个唯一的根本的标准，狠抓实战化训练，圆满完成了实弹打靶、体系对抗等20余次重大任务。(文刘荣明 摄影杨盼 宋留勇)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA S-300MPU training in Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China C919 AWACS CGI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

The most funny video ever saw, can't stop LOL ...,
2nd guy 'killing' team members

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

New J-10B/C fighter out (with AL-31F jet engine)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Interesting ... even more since that missile looks larger than a PL-12 !


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Interesting ... even more since that missile looks larger than a PL-12 !


N.o 207 means it's 2nd batch new-produced J-10B/C or 3nd batch new ?


----------



## Deino

Following the usual CAC-production serials these are aircraft 07 and 13 from Batch 02 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Following the usual CAC-production serials these are aircraft 07 and 13 from Batch 02 !


I remember there were N.o 001 - N.o0xx, does these batch 0 J-10B/C fighters also for PLAAF ?


----------



## Deino

As far as I know there were no 001 aircraft !

The first serial I know was 101 ... irst spotted on 11. December 2012.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> As far as I know there were no 001 aircraft !
> 
> The first serial I know was 101 ... irst spotted on 11. December 2012.
> 
> View attachment 269762


How about these batch 0 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> New J-10B/C fighter out (with AL-31F jet engine)
> 
> View attachment 269736
> View attachment 269737
> View attachment 269738
> View attachment 269739
> 
> View attachment 269740



J-10C with possible PL-15 missiles. Wow.


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> How about these batch 0 ?
> View attachment 269765
> View attachment 269766
> View attachment 269767
> View attachment 269768


you win, you cant go lower than 0


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> How about these batch 0 ?



Yes, but You mentioned 001 serials, these are only two-digit numbers and reserved for the prototypes. As such they could be regarded in fact as batch 00.

Deino



SinoSoldier said:


> J-10C with possible PL-15 missiles. Wow.




I just compared with other PL-12 images and they are most likely the same.


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> Yes, but You mentioned 001 serials, these are only two-digit numbers and reserved for the prototypes. As such they could be regarded in fact as batch 00.
> 
> Deino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just compared with other PL-12 images and they are most likely the same.
> 
> View attachment 269773



But without fins, though? Note that these are not training rounds since they aren't color-coded blue.

Could the jet be testing a special variant slated for internal carriage aboard the J-20/31?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> you win, you cant go lower than 0


Thank you,@Blue Marlin ... that N.o 01 what i wanna say.



Deino said:


> Yes, but You mentioned 001 serials, these are only two-digit numbers and reserved for the prototypes. As such they could be regarded in fact as batch 00.
> 
> Deino


Those batch 00 J-10B fighters also can join PLAAF, right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> Thank you,@Blue Marlin ... that N.o 01 what i wanna say.
> 
> 
> Those batch 00 J-10B fighters also can join PLAAF, right ?


no problem @cnleio lad, if you want any specifics just ask

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> ...
> Those batch 00 J-10B fighters also can join PLAAF, right ?




Maybe they can, but usually - at least all original J-10A prototypes - were later retired or put on display in a museum. IMO it is very unlikely that they will enter service, at best they join the FTTC-unit.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-8IIF fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Mine clearance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whazzup

cnleio said:


> PLA 40mm grenade sniper
> 
> 
> View attachment 267374
> 
> View attachment 267376



Is it a standard grenade launcher? Is it similar to auto MK19 or semi auto MGL? interesting design I must say it looks more tactical than the rest. (can u please share its specs and a video in action.) 

And great work with the pictures those flame throwers looks deadly.

Thanks in advance 

Regards.


----------



## cnleio

Whazzup said:


> Is it a standard grenade launcher? Is it similar to auto MK19 or semi auto MGL? interesting design I must say it looks more tactical than the rest. (can u please share its specs and a video in action.)
> 
> And great work with the pictures those flame throwers looks deadly.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards.


It‘s China LG5 40mm auto-grenade launcher, it has the integrated laser rangefinder and advanced ballistic computer, also effective firing range >800m longer than MK19 ... that's why it called 'grenade sniper'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

cnleio said:


> The most funny video ever saw, can't stop LOL ...,
> 2nd guy 'killing' team members


that's why training is so important so it doesn't happen in real situation, LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

No more answer , China new PL-15 and PL-10 advanced BVRAAM

PL-15 BVRAAM









PL-10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


>




What is this?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is this?


A lazer-gun ... but short range, firing range <5km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> A lazer-gun ... but short range, firing range <5km.



Is it deployed? 

And can you give more information? How is it powered? How powerful is its beam? Can it bring down a heli?


----------



## qwerrty

cnleio said:


> A lazer-gun ... but short range, firing range <5km.


are you referring to this below? that one is different 






gif from ds





us navy laser

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> No more answer , China new PL-15 and PL-10 advanced BVRAAM
> 
> ...



Nice, however they are IMO only some sort of - even very detailed - fan art. As far as I remember the artist had also several other AAMs available ... however I don't know how reliable the PL-15 is.


----------



## Viper0011.

Jlaw said:


> that's why training is so important so it doesn't happen in real situation, LOL



He's not!!! You clearly don't have background in COIN ops. He's targeting the open area in the right as it may have limited number of bad guys in an open area, vs, the left that would have many rooms with bad guys in it. So the left needs to have SWARM tactics used, while one or two guys can clear the right. That is what they did here!!


----------



## gambit

Jlaw said:


> that's why training is so important so it doesn't happen in real situation, LOL


The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

gambit said:


> The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.



And how do you know that? 

I generally find you pretty informative and knowledgeable guy, but this comment is simply outrageously naive. 

There was indeed one time when the red forces were supposed to win, but that has been changed now. China is indeed spending a lot of time in exercises, and getting as much training as it can, without entering an actual war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.



China's 'Snow Leopard' commando wins champion at 6th Warrior Competition - People's Daily Online

PLA is as well trained as any other western forces. Flush with more funds, better equipped and therefore afford more realistic training that prepare for war as proven in this neutral ground international competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

gambit said:


> The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.



That's amazing, tell me about your experience serving in the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Is it deployed?
> 
> And can you give more information? How is it powered? How powerful is its beam? Can it bring down a heli?


We ever saw the video of China lazer-gun burn down flying Drone within 2km distance ... but this one is new, don't know the power. Im afraid today lazer-gun still can't bring down a helicopter coz lack enough power yet but no problem for the Drone and maybe missile.

It's mostly like a Lazer-CIWS system.




gambit said:


> The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.


Our trolling professor think CQB is a far more advanced tech for PLA ? Keeping pace with the times.

Since 2000s at the beginning China government ever invited French and Israeli military personals as CQB coach to training PLA and SWAT units.
















qwerrty said:


> are you referring to this below? that one is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gif from ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us navy laser


Yes, this is a new lazer-gun ... it seems as same size as USN lazer, bigger than before 'Drone-killer' maybe reach 5~10km firing range. Excellent!  It proves China also developing our lazer weapon system, to get progress year by year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China new weapons to see (to deploy) in next years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

... Different size ... Different bird ... 









Holy Missile ! (DF-15 IRBM)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China T90-11 GLUAV (Gun-launched reconnaissance UAV)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

11.07 the Atlantic Sino-U.S Navy joint exercise, PLAN first naval war game in the Atlantic.

China type052C DDG and type054A FFG, U.S Burke DDG and Ticonderoga Cruiser join the exercise together. 


> 央广网大西洋１１月８日消息（代宗锋、记者朱梁文轩）深秋的梅波特港东南海域，阳光灿烂，碧波万顷。当地时间１１月７日上午１０时，中美海军联合演练在这里拉开序幕。
> 中方参演兵力为刚刚结束对美国友好访问的中国海军１５２舰艇编队导弹驱逐舰济南舰、导弹护卫舰益阳舰和综合补给舰千岛湖舰，美方参演兵力为伯克级导弹驱逐舰“梅森”号和“斯托克”号，提康德罗加级导弹巡洋舰“蒙特里”号。为了中美海军在大西洋海域的首次演练，双方编队指挥员和各舰舰长在２天前，还专门进行了一次磋商，商议演练相关事宜。
> 按照事先商定的通信频段，“梅森”号与济南舰顺利建立通信联络。１１时许，中方３艘舰艇组成单纵队从左舷接近美方编队，保持横距0.5海里处时与其并列前行，双方在既定海域成功会合。
> 首先进行的是通信演练。“ＡＶ２６－４……”济南舰信号兵刘庭久通过望远镜，观察到“梅森”号悬挂出的信号旗，一旁的马政伟则迅速把一组组代码记录了下来；通信值班部位将CUES简语和破译的明文通过甚高频向“梅森”号复述并验证。随后，济南舰和“梅森”号反序实施，由济南舰悬挂信号旗，“梅森”号接收。此后益阳舰分别和“斯托克”号、“蒙特里”号展开了同样演练。据了解，双方信号传递均准确无误。
> １２时，海上通信演练结束，中美海军开始了编队运动演练。
> 演练中，先后由中方济南舰和美方“斯托克”号担任指挥舰。随着１５２舰艇编队指挥员王建勋和美方指挥官福特准将下达的指令，编队济南舰、益阳舰和美方参演三舰进行了单横队与单纵队等多种队形变换。随后，千岛湖舰加入演练行列，中美双方６艘战舰以“斯托特”号为基准舰组成了壮观的海上警戒队形。记者从直升机上望去，中美双方６艘舰艇在海面上犁波耕浪、气贯长虹。
> “我是美方‘失事’小艇，位你视线方位１２０度，距离４０００码……”编队运动演练刚刚结束，济南舰和“梅森”号就接到了“斯托克”号２艘“失事”小艇发来的求救信号。双方随即转入联合搜救演练阶段。
> 前方不远处的海面上，２股浓烟腾空而起。“灾情”很快明确：小艇上发生火灾，１名船员三度烧伤，并发生复合骨折。
> “救生部署！”急促的警铃声响起，济南舰和“梅森”号立即展开搜救，高速向“失事”小艇靠拢。在距离小艇0.5海里处，２舰搭载损管队员和医务人员的救生小艇吊放下水，冲向“失事”小艇。
> 不到５分钟，２艘救援小艇分别到达２处事发海域。救援小艇上的损管队员立即用灭火器将火扑灭，医务人员随后登上“失事”小艇。据中方医生刘刚介绍，伤员右臂“烫伤”、右下肢“骨折”，他们采取止血包扎和夹板固定等手段，迅速处理了伤情，“伤员”成功得到救治。
> 下午４时，随着２艘救援小艇的收回，中美海军联合演练正式结束。编队指挥员王建勋告诉记者，此次与美军开展海上联合演练，是中国海军编队访美日程中的一项重要活动，基于中美两国海军主导推动的《海上意外相遇规则》，演练十分顺利，双方配合十分默契，进一步提高了双方舰艇的协同配合能力，深化了中美两国海军的互信合作。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA Tibet training

万里赴戎机，关山度若飞。莽苍昆仑风雪弥漫，冰峰雪岭战鹰掠空，雪域高原炮声呼啸，雄师劲旅铁流滚滚……像这样的实战化练兵图景，兰州军区诸军兵种已连续3年在巍巍昆仑上演。小编真心为这样一群战斗在高寒缺氧环境下的可爱军人点赞！！！（穆瑞林）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nidima



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nidima said:


>


Armed Police & DJI drone





China J-10B/C flight & new PL-10 air-to-air missile
@Deino
试飞中的歼10B，重点是装备了我国先进的第四代近距空空导弹“霹雳”10，同时也是歼20侧弹仓挂载的同款近距格斗弹。外形尺寸可以跟第三代的“霹雳”8比较，但性能不可同日而语，配备了先进的红外成像导引头，更大的射程、过载，更强的机动性能等。PL-10以后会是歼10B/C、歼15、歼16、歼11D、歼20等战机的标配。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

"Made in China" Zubr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A training



> 中国空军网（特约记者黄子岳 通讯员肖佳欢）10月27日上午，华北某机场，数架歼-10战机以密集编队长途奔袭至某海域，对海上“敌”目标实施精确打击。连日来，空军某飞训基地一团严密组织新组训模式下的空中加油训练，全方位锤炼部队实战能力。
> 
> 该团承担了新组训模式成果推广任务，大力推进实战化训练，此次将海上训练、对抗空战与空中加油训练同一架次实施，是对“实战化”理念与“常规化”训练深度融合的一次尝试。新组训模式下的空中加油训练，协同工作复杂，课目实施难度和安全风险大。任务统筹会上，参训飞行人员认真进行技术研讨，深刻认识到，“作风、纪律、质量，只有三者齐抓，环环相扣，才能形成战斗力与安全之间的闭合回路。”
> 
> 记者了解到，该团坚持从严治训、按纲施训，从思想根源着手，狠抓飞行人员作风和飞行质量，培养求胜不“唯胜”思想，通过一系列措施，促进技战术水平提升。他们对飞行员飞行质量进行量化监控打分，制订自主准备量化考核表，定期举行技能达标测试，做到考试不合格不参训、操作流程不流畅不参训。团领导带头组织飞行人员眼睛向内查自身，举一反三找问题，盯着隐患抓整改，着力纠治训练中存在的问题，对违规违纪现象“零容忍”。
> 
> 在飞行现场记者看到，飞行员杜恺、李石勇双机编队完成第一架次课目训练返场后，便一头扎进飞参室，细致研判课目实施过程中加油和空战环节的视频飞参，逐个动作、逐项内容、逐个环节解剖分析，现场互评互判，填写评估表格。随后，在公告板上简单写下了自己本架次的飞行体会。相比以往判读飞参的方法，如今的研判过程正规有序，效果显著。
> 
> 在塔台，该团领导告诉记者，尽管训练课目实施风险比较大，但他们从扎实提高准备质量入手，及时化解消除训练各环节中存在的困难。对每名参训飞行员的思想、身体和技术水平进行摸底，逐个进行评估，因人而异制订训练计划。严格按照大纲规定组织航理学习、模拟训练、座舱实习、技术研究和特情演练，重点突出课目实施方法、动作要领和特情处置方法的研究。同时，积极探索加油训练“稳、准、快”与实战对抗“灵、勇、狠”的最佳契合点，掌握对抗空战快速转入加油训练并实现完美脱离的最佳时间点。
> 
> 记者通过塔台信息系统看到，空中“激战”数十分钟后，油料告急，飞行员迅速驾机进入加油空域，与加油机会合实施空中加油，加油完毕又迅即投入空战。整个过程行云流畅，一气呵成。据了解，该团先期组织的两个场次的空中加油训练，全部对接成功，有效提升了训练效益和部队实战能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Viper0011. said:


> He's not!!! You clearly don't have background in COIN ops. He's targeting the open area in the right as it may have limited number of bad guys in an open area, vs, the left that would have many rooms with bad guys in it. So the left needs to have SWARM tactics used, while one or two guys can clear the right. That is what they did here!!


Did he miss the grenade toss?


----------



## Viper0011.

Jlaw said:


> Did he miss the grenade toss?



The toss may be wrong due to poor training, but the tactics weren't wrong. I was referring to the tactics. They need to learn to fire properly.


----------



## jhungary

Jlaw said:


> Did he miss the grenade toss?



They did a lot more than a bad grenade toss.

1.) The first guy trip. Basically that's fatal error. He is blocking the doorway.
2.) The first guy went in too quick. If they toss smoke, the first men did not wait for the smoke to saturate, thus negating the smoke toss, if they tossed frag, he will most definitely the first one to eat the friendly frag.
3.) The bad grenade toss. Which will notify the enemy if that is a smoke, kill your own guy if it's a frag.
4.) The leader (Grenade tosser) went in too early, squad leader should enter last, better control of the situation
5.) The weak side is not cover. Basically if there is a single enemy standing behind the doorway where the soldier were, they will all got killed.
6.) the last man did not "watch six"
7.) Group were at eye level. You crouch when you enter any doorway/window, cause enemy expect to see you eye level.
8.) They actually did not clear the room when the second guy went in, he just went in, without checking the corner

And that is not a long video.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> "Made in China" Zubr
> 
> View attachment 270572



*First imported Zubr awarded pennant #3325.

by James Dunnigan
January 18, 2014
Eight years after beginning purchase negotiations China received the first of four Zubr class LCACs (Landing Craft Air Cushion) in mid-2013. This Zubr was seen in China in late 2013, painted as a Chinese navy vessel and with the hull (pennant) number 3325. 
*


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> First imported Zubr awarded pennant #3325.
> 
> by James Dunnigan
> January 18, 2014
> Eight years after beginning purchase negotiations China received the first of four Zubr class LCACs (Landing Craft Air Cushion) in mid-2013. This Zubr was seen in China in late 2013, painted as a Chinese navy vessel and with the hull (pennant) number 3325.


Only 2x Zubr including the 3325 imported from Ukraine, rest built in China ... China purchased Zubr building tech







PLAAF JL-9 trainer




























11.16~11.27 Sino-Thailand joint airforce exercise in Thailand
#快讯#【“鹰击”行动！中国6架苏-27即将赴泰国挑战7架“鹰狮”】据泰国皇家空空军发布的消息，我空军7架苏-27战机即将赴泰国参加代号“鹰击”的两国首次空中联合军演。演习将在泰国南部城市呵叻举行，泰方的参演兵力为来自701中队的7架“鹰狮”。据报道，我军带队的为空军司令部军训部副部长蒋明球。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> Only 2x Zubr including the 3325 imported from Ukraine, rest built in China ... China purchased Zubr building tech



You did post the photo with 3325, didnt you? under the tag Made in China.
I just wanna help correct it


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> You did post the photo with 3325, didnt you? under the tag Made in China. I just wanna help correct it


Well ... ths, a careful reader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Good News ! the Model of China Superconducting Electromagnetic Catapult 

Yes we can  and China already built a prototype. 



















China Super-AircraftCarrier will come ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

PLA ZBD-04 IFV carrying 8x soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

U.S and China in the Atlantic 

No bad, can't waiting for new type055 DDG photo
11月7日，在梅波特港东南大西洋海域，中国海军济南舰舰载直升机准备起飞。当地时间11月7日，刚刚结束对美国友好访问的中国海军152舰艇编队导弹驱逐舰济南舰、导弹护卫舰益阳舰和综合补给舰千岛湖舰，与美国海军在梅波特港东南海域举行联合演练。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

Photos taken by navy fans near Sanya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF JL-9 jet trainer with conformal fuel tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> PLAAF JL-9 jet trainer with conformal fuel tank




IMO no ... first of all the serial is psed - usually they have 78x2x-serial and I'm sure that the CFT is more a trick of the lights !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> IMO no ... first of all the serial is psed - usually they have 78x2x-serial and I'm sure that the CFT is more a trick of the lights !


It's a right way to PS the serial of PLAAF aircrafts ... coz How many & Where the fighter deployed it's the Military Secrecy for China military force.




HQ-9 launch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> It's a right way to PS the serial of PLAAF aircrafts ... coz How many & Where the fighter deployed it's the Military Secrecy for China military force.



Even if maybe understandable I think it is a nasty and annoying habit !


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Even if maybe understandable I think it is a nasty and annoying habit !


I think Chinese learnt the lesson during WWII, although bad-looking but a good habit to save our sensitive information. Here these photos posted in PDF forum r not secret, the internet is transparent, China government just wanna display to the world... some confidential project under developing we never know coz their stuffs & research personnels don't use internet inside PLA institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

New J-10B/C coming again ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

New J-11D with AESA radar (maybe as same as J-10B/C AESA)








Original J-11B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> New J-11D with AESA radar (maybe as same as J-10B/C AESA)
> View attachment 271378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original J-11B
> View attachment 271376



It's highly doubtful that the J-11D will use the same AESA radar as the J-10B; however, they likely use radars from the same manufacturer.


----------



## cnleio

1st photo of PLAAF J-10B fighter serving in China GuangXi airbase 







New Y-9 transport planes produce out







Army type59-II tanks & APHE for 105mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> New Y-9 transport planes produce out
> View attachment 271578



I am wondering how many Y-9 can be produced in a year? And is there any intention to convert some Y-9 into tanker?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

That's actually a good point and maybe for the immediate PLAAF-modernisation much more important than flight testing of the J-20 or so.

I'm sure, there are hundreds needed for simple transport units as well as additional EW- and even more ASW-units.

Deino


----------



## cnleio

After Sep XinJiang coal mine knife-attack, China police units tracking terrorists into XinJiang mountains 56 days later killed all terrorists. China is no mercy to terrorism ...

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## cnleio

PLAN HQ-16 launch







PAF ZBD-03 AWACS & Command room

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Read two news:
1. Sino-Russia already signed S-400 deal, 6x S-400 system will deliver to PLA in 2017
2. China already finished national test of new domestic HQ SAM, PLA will equip new HQ SAM maybe HQ-26

S-400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> Read two news:
> 1. Sino-Russia already signed S-400 deal, 6x S-400 system will deliver to PLA in 2017
> 2. China already finished national test of news domestic SAM, PLA will equip new SAM maybe HQ-26
> 
> S-400
> View attachment 271973



Where is the source for the second piece of news?


----------



## cnleio

New domestic WS-10A jet engine produce out








Su-34 and J-18 coming again







SinoSoldier said:


> Where is the source for the second piece of news?


From '果壳军事' weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> From '果壳军事' weibo



Is the poster reliable?


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> From '果壳军事' weibo


Would somebody do a short summary? Is this a missile defense system or SAM?


> 2015年端午节，我校惯性导航研究所高延滨、胡文彬、张庆三位老师接到西北基地打来的电话，奉命赶赴西北某基地参加某国家重点武器装备的靶场定型试验。在机场，高延滨老师将唐代诗人王昌龄所做《出塞》一诗的诗句改写成“秦时明月汉时关，万里征程只等闲；为使‘红旗’上蓝天，端午出征戈壁滩”。借此诗句，代为本文引言，为大家讲述我校又一项航天科研成果诞生过程，以及惯性导航与测控技术研究所的老师们在戈壁滩里发生的那些故事。
> 
> 与地空导弹结缘
> 
> 2002年，通过工业部门同事的介绍，高延滨老师认识了正在为地空导弹武器系统寻找阵地测量与导航技术的某单位负责人。我校惯性导航与测控技术研究所老师们的技术和作风，逐渐赢得了该单位的信任。随后，双方正式签订了地形联测车陀螺导航仪的研制合同。从此，惯性导航与测控技术研究所的老师们与祖国的防空反导事业结下了深深的缘分。
> 
> 地形联测车陀螺导航仪于2005年通过设计和生产定型，现已大量装备各种型号的地空导弹部队，为保卫祖国的蓝天做出了一份贡献。也正是这种缘分，2009年，总体单位为新一代地空导弹武器系统寻找高精度动态发射基准技术时，我校作为唯一的高校也在被邀请之列。从此，我校惯性导航与测控技术研究所的老师们便开始了长达6年的攻关与奔波。他们一路走来，雄关漫道，披荆斩棘。
> 
> 雄关漫道
> 
> 自2009年开始，我校惯性导航与测控技术研究所与其它3家单位同时参加该型号中某关键设备的竞标研制工作，并于2013年以优异成绩成为该设备的正式研制和生产单位。该型武器系统从立项到定型试验,已经走过多个年头了。
> 
> 该型武器系统的总体单位位于西南山区，与哈尔滨一南一北，相隔万水千山。从下飞机到目的地，一路险关峻岭。桥在天上架，路在洞中走。如果遇上雾大的天气，高速公路上的能见度只有十几米，一边是悬崖峭壁，另一边是万丈深渊。天气晴朗的时候，放眼望去，群山环抱、夕阳西下，“苍山如海，残阳如血”。
> 
> 6年多的时间里，研究所的老师们去总体单位出差的次数，比去哈尔滨中央大街的次数还要多。而6年的研制与竞标过程，则充满了艰辛与坎坷，可谓“马蹄声碎、喇叭声咽”。
> 
> 有惊有险
> 
> 2012年年底到2013年年初，西北靶场，该型号第一次飞行打靶摸底试验。同时参加竞标的竞争对手无论技术实力、生产能力和实践经验，都是我校惯性导航与测控技术研究所这个只有十几个人组成的高校团队无法与之相比的。但研究所的老师们没有放弃，大家团结一致，信心坚定地向对方单位表示：“我们既然来了，就决不当逃兵”。最终，在靶场试验中，我校的设备充分发挥了技术优势，一次顺利完成了所有测试项目，赢得了参加后面试验的机会。
> 
> 2015年2月14日，农历腊月二十六，西北试验基地。按计划，今天会进行靶场反导飞行试验。当试验已经进行到半小时程序，人员开始撤离发射现场时，突然传来发射基准出现异常的消息。已经进入到半小时程序，意味着靶弹发射阵地已经做好发射准备工作，而且沿着导弹飞行路线，沿途布设的雷达和光电测试设备和人员也都进入一级战备状态。这个时候发射基准设备出故障，无疑是需要马上下命令取消这次飞行试验的，那将会造成一次重大质量责任事故，以至于严重影响后面的产品定型工作。
> 
> 当时在现场负责该设备的许德新老师成了全场最受关注的人，怎么办？是打还是不打？如果打的话，失败了，谁来承担责任？不打的话，取消飞行试验的责任也很大。何况已是腊月二十六，大家早就盼着打完这一发弹回家过年（试验队里很多人已经半年多没回过家了）。如果此次打不成，大家都要在西北基地里过年了。
> 
> 在这种情况下，许德新根据自己对设备的熟悉与了解，初步认定故障现象和操作流程不规范有关，提出将发射基准设备马上关机重新启动，并严格按操作规程操作。他的意见得到了现场总指挥的认可并开始实施，故障现象消失。没有更多的时间去思考，靶弹已从前方阵地发射。随着操作人员按下按钮，一条巨龙喷着长长的火焰腾空而起，不久，传来了靶弹被完美击落的振奋人心的消息，真是有惊又有险！
> 
> 巅峰时刻
> 
> 去年，我校惯性导航与测控技术研究所正式成为该武器系统发射基准设备的唯一研制和生产厂家。根据计划，该武器系统必须在2015年完成定型试验，而定型试验中最重要和最关键的部分就是飞行试验。
> 
> 在靶场定型飞行试验中，我校的设备又经受了巨大的考验。面对导弹发射所产生的巨大冲击和戈壁沙漠的极端气候条件，设备发生了精度超差的现象。这无疑给正在紧张开展的定型试验带来很大的风险。经现场分析讨论，研究所的老师们提出了相应的解决方案。该方案经总体单位和军方反复审查和讨论，最终被容许实施。
> 
> 下一次的飞行试验时间已经确定，而且要打双目标。8月份是戈壁滩里最热的时候，在阳光不直接照射的背阴处，温度表上指示的温度是48.8℃，而阳光直射下，温度表竟然爆表，超出了能显示的量程。研究所的设备直接暴露在阳光下，又一次严峻的考验即将到来。
> 
> 8月5日，试验队早5:30分起床，提前开饭后浩浩荡荡向发射阵地出发。这次试验能否成功？解决措施是否有效？带着这样的焦虑和不安，大家来到了发射阵地。
> 
> 一小时准备、半小时程序，当阵地上的信号枪响起，双目标起飞，系统进入发射前最后几分钟准备时，大家都非常紧张，阵地上安静的连风的方向都能听出来。几乎在同一时间，两条银色巨龙腾空而起，尾焰喷出的气浪把地上的沙石高高吹起，形成一道黄色的屏障。
> 
> 导弹发射后，由于目标距离太远，无法用肉眼观察到目标是否被击落。这时，很多人凑到通讯指挥车前，收听指挥中心回传的数据。大家的心悬在半空中，担心试验失败而给系统定型带来影响。当前面的同事发出成功的手势、露出胜利的笑容时，大家的心才算落地。双目标飞行试验一次成功，改进措施也得到了验证！
> 
> 从阵地回驻地的路上，很多同志由于连日劳累都进入了梦乡，而此时作为项目负责人的高老师心情久久不能平静。“风餐又露宿，早出亦晚归；眼见神箭起，耳闻天狼坠；几载红旗梦，今朝凯歌归；朝霞红似火，落日更静美；胡杨顶天立，梭草沙中栖；人生当如此，甘苦终无悔。”这首打油诗，表明了他当时的心情。
> 
> 胡杨树
> 
> 茫茫戈壁滩上，几乎是生命无法生存的地方，但就是在这样的地方，仍然有一种生命在顽强的与环境抗争，它便是戈壁滩中的胡杨树。按照当地人的说法，胡杨树活一千年不死，死一千年不倒，倒一千年不朽。戈壁滩里还活跃着一种特殊的人群，他们应该算上是人类中的胡杨树。
> 
> 研究所的许德新博士，留校参加工作已经快十年了，教学、科研和学生培养等方面的工作都很有成绩。为了该型号的研制，他长期奔波在工厂、基地和学校之间。2015年上半年，他就在基地待了4个多月。几次飞行试验的关键时刻，由于他在现场果断处置了突发事件，确保了飞行试验的成功，为这个国家重点型号做出了贡献。
> 
> 研究所副所长李绪友教授，几十年如一日地工作，几乎没有休息过完整的周末。他以超出常人的付出和努力，为我校的光纤陀螺一直处于国内领先和国际先进的水平做出了重要贡献。
> 
> 研究所副所长曾建辉博士，是研究所的软件负责人。十几年来，他在家庭负担重、劳动强度大的情况下，每天都超负荷工作，不仅为国家多个武器型号装备作出直接贡献，还带出了一支特别能战斗的年轻队伍。不管单位搬到哪里，整栋大楼里最后关灯的房间，多半是他的办公室。
> 
> 在惯性导航与测控技术研究所这个团队里，像胡杨树一样的人还有很多。他们中间有在硬件方面颇具功力的胡文彬、在导航算法和软件方面深有造诣的何昆鹏，还有更多的像李光春、张庆、霍亮、魏延辉、王刚等的无名英雄。正是他们，支撑起研究所军品研制的一片蓝天。在今年纪念抗日战争七十周年天安门阅兵式上,有3个方阵的装备都凝聚了他们的贡献和劳动。他们，不愧为人群中的胡杨树！
> 
> 胜利的喜悦
> 
> 2015年8月20日，西北某试验场，随着信号弹在蔚蓝的天空中划出一道美丽的彩虹，一条巨龙腾空而起。火箭引擎发出的巨大轰鸣和导弹起飞突破音障发出的啸叫交织在一起，形成了震撼山河的雄伟交响曲。
> 
> 在人们的热切盼望和焦急等待中，终于从指挥中心传来了令人振奋的消息：“目标命中，最后一次飞行试验圆满成功！”顿时，整个发射阵地沉浸在一片欢乐的气氛中。最后一枚导弹的成功发射，宣告了该新型地空导弹武器系统以全发全中的优异成绩完成了定型试验。
> 
> 从2014年底进入靶场，到今天，多少人在戈壁滩一住就是半年多。半年多的时间里，他们风餐露宿、早出晚归，身体和精神上都承受着巨大的压力。今天的试验成果宣告，他们所付出的一切，都有了一个最完美的回报！此时此刻，他们是世界上最幸福的人！
> 
> 当晚，试验队几乎把航天城里所有的鞭炮和礼花买光了。戈壁滩原本宁静的夜晚，被一束束礼花所点缀，被一声声礼炮所赞颂。这是一个令每一名试验队员终生难忘的夜晚，很多人激动地流出了幸福的眼泪。正如许德新在现场通过微信发给大家的感受：“十年磨一剑，谁解其中味，雄关漫道真如铁，而今迈步从头越。今夜，烟花绚烂！”
> 
> 深深的思考
> 
> 9月27日，农历中秋节，校园里，月光皎洁。靶场试验已经结束一个多月了，高延滨教授的思绪却还常常留在那寂静、荒凉而遥远的戈壁滩里。
> 
> 离开试验靶场前，高延滨与李绪友、许德新三位老师一同到聂荣臻元帅的墓前来拜谒。聂帅为了新中国的国防事业呕心沥血，临终前，嘱咐家人将他的骨灰安葬在他经常来的戈壁滩里，安葬在他的战友身旁。就在安放聂帅骨灰的基地烈士陵园里，也安葬着好几位哈军工毕业的校友。当年，他们在这大漠深处完成了一次又一次壮举,让“两弹一星”在共和国的功劳簿上永远闪亮,今天,他们静静地安息在这里，仿佛还在惦记着战友们的试验是否顺利、定型是否成功……
> 
> 夏日里的烈士陵园静悄悄，风吹树叶发出沙沙的响声。这响声，好像是聂帅和其它烈士在向几位老师嘱托着什么，期待着什么……

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> From '果壳军事' weibo



No deal signed so far. So far its again from Russia source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> Would somebody do a short summary? Is this a missile defense system or SAM?


Looks like new SAM passed national test, there mentioned the 'HongQi /红旗' in the article ... only China SAM named 'HQ-xxx' like HQ-9/16/17/7/12/9 etc.
2015年端午节，我校惯性导航研究所高延滨、胡文彬、张庆三位老师接到西北基地打来的电话，奉命赶赴西北某基地参加某国家重点武器装备的靶场定型试验。在机场，高延滨老师将唐代诗人王昌龄所做《出塞》一诗的诗句改写成“秦时明月汉时关，万里征程只等闲；为使‘红旗’上蓝天，端午出征戈壁滩”。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-11B fighter with domestic WS-10A jet engine










cnleio said:


> PAF ZBD-03 AWACS & Command room
> 
> View attachment 271965
> 
> View attachment 271966


Here is an example of 'Made in China' ... welcome our Vietnamese friends to visit, so those bad-quality of 'Made in China' trolling should stop, ppl already tird of these meaningless words not the truth we knew.
@Viet @BoQ77 @Aqsuperman @vtnsx @DaiViet @dichoi @biendong @Rechoice @VALKRYIE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> Looks like new SAM passed national test, there mentioned the 'HongQi /红旗' in the article ... only China SAM named 'HQ-xxx' like HQ-9/16/17/7/12/9 etc.
> 2015年端午节，我校惯性导航研究所高延滨、胡文彬、张庆三位老师接到西北基地打来的电话，奉命赶赴西北某基地参加某国家重点武器装备的靶场定型试验。在机场，高延滨老师将唐代诗人王昌龄所做《出塞》一诗的诗句改写成“秦时明月汉时关，万里征程只等闲；为使‘红旗’上蓝天，端午出征戈壁滩”。



Did it mention an anti-missile or anti-aircraft test?


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> Did it mention an anti-missile or anti-aircraft test?


1. “秦时明月汉时关，万里征程只等闲；为使‘红旗’上蓝天，端午出征戈壁滩”。*==> new HQ missile*

2. 高延滨老师认识了正在为地空导弹武器系统寻找阵地测量与导航技术的某单位负责人。*==> anti-aircraft missile*

3. 新一代地空导弹武器系统寻找高精度动态发射基准技术时，我校作为唯一的高校也在被邀请之列。*==> mobile missile platform*

4. 2015年2月14日，农历腊月二十六，西北试验基地。按计划，今天会进行靶场反导飞行试验。*==> anti-missile test passed*

5. 根据计划，该武器系统必须在2015年完成定型试验，而定型试验中最重要和最关键的部分就是飞行试验。*==> deadline of new HQ national test is just in 2015.*

6. 导弹发射后，由于目标距离太远，无法用肉眼观察到目标是否被击落。*==> beyond visual range attack, need radar to track the test result.*

7. 火箭引擎发出的巨大轰鸣和导弹起飞突破音障发出的啸叫交织在一起，形成了震撼山河的雄伟交响曲。*==> Super-sonic flight missile*

8. 2015年8月20日，西北某试验场...最后一枚导弹的成功发射，宣告了该新型地空导弹武器系统以全发全中的优异成绩完成了定型试验。*==> 2015.8.20 successfully finished the last national test, new HQ missile can enter the stage of mass production.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> 1. “秦时明月汉时关，万里征程只等闲；为使‘红旗’上蓝天，端午出征戈壁滩”。*==> new HQ missile*
> 
> 2. 高延滨老师认识了正在为地空导弹武器系统寻找阵地测量与导航技术的某单位负责人。*==> anti-aircraft missile*
> 
> 3. 新一代地空导弹武器系统寻找高精度动态发射基准技术时，我校作为唯一的高校也在被邀请之列。*==> mobile missile platform*
> 
> 4. 2015年2月14日，农历腊月二十六，西北试验基地。按计划，今天会进行靶场反导飞行试验。*==> anti-missile test passed*
> 
> 5. 根据计划，该武器系统必须在2015年完成定型试验，而定型试验中最重要和最关键的部分就是飞行试验。*==> deadline of new HQ national test is just in 2015.*
> 
> 6. 导弹发射后，由于目标距离太远，无法用肉眼观察到目标是否被击落。*==> beyond visual range attack, need radar to track the test result.*
> 
> 7. 火箭引擎发出的巨大轰鸣和导弹起飞突破音障发出的啸叫交织在一起，形成了震撼山河的雄伟交响曲。*==> Super-sonic flight missile*
> 
> 8. 2015年8月20日，西北某试验场...最后一枚导弹的成功发射，宣告了该新型地空导弹武器系统以全发全中的优异成绩完成了定型试验。*==> 2015.8.20 successfully finished the last national test, new HQ missile can enter the stage of mass production.*



Thanks for translating, cnleio.

If the report rings true, then the missile is very likely the HQ-26, which was rumored to be certified in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

HeHe ... J-11D a new member of China flanker family

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN new type1130 CIWS shooting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> 1. “秦时明月汉时关，万里征程只等闲；为使‘红旗’上蓝天，端午出征戈壁滩”。*==> new HQ missile*
> 
> 2. 高延滨老师认识了正在为地空导弹武器系统寻找阵地测量与导航技术的某单位负责人。*==> anti-aircraft missile*
> 
> 3. 新一代地空导弹武器系统寻找高精度动态发射基准技术时，我校作为唯一的高校也在被邀请之列。*==> mobile missile platform*
> 
> 4. 2015年2月14日，农历腊月二十六，西北试验基地。按计划，今天会进行靶场反导飞行试验。*==> anti-missile test passed*
> 
> 5. 根据计划，该武器系统必须在2015年完成定型试验，而定型试验中最重要和最关键的部分就是飞行试验。*==> deadline of new HQ national test is just in 2015.*
> 
> 6. 导弹发射后，由于目标距离太远，无法用肉眼观察到目标是否被击落。*==> beyond visual range attack, need radar to track the test result.*
> 
> 7. 火箭引擎发出的巨大轰鸣和导弹起飞突破音障发出的啸叫交织在一起，形成了震撼山河的雄伟交响曲。*==> Super-sonic flight missile*
> 
> 8. 2015年8月20日，西北某试验场...最后一枚导弹的成功发射，宣告了该新型地空导弹武器系统以全发全中的优异成绩完成了定型试验。*==> 2015.8.20 successfully finished the last national test, new HQ missile can enter the stage of mass production.*



Update: it seems that this missile is not the HQ-26:
- the two are from different institutions (HQ-26 is from SAST, this was tested at "base 061")
- this missile is land-mobile while the HQ-26 is naval-based


----------



## cnleio

China fighter's LCD screen (news said for J-16 multi-role fighter)












Many naval JL-9 jet trainers ... 
Sorry for JL-10/L-15 jet trainer, there's no place for u

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

cnleio said:


> China fighter's LCD screen (news said for J-16 multi-role fighter)
> View attachment 272554

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

qwerrty said:


>


@Blue Marlin That looks like the FC-31 cockpit, a big Touch-LCD as same as F-35 has. BTW gif is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

qwerrty said:


>


Very good, ths @qwerrty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

China tank destroyer decommissioned( They still look quite well maintain and new) Maybe they will send cheaply to Africa buyers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China WingLoong-II attack UAV under development

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing official news: China is developing Electromagnetic Gun, 1st prototype had finished test

观察者：中国航天科工集团进军电磁炮研制
昨日（16日）中国航天科工集团官方网站发表文宣文章透露该企业已经加入电磁武器研制行列，其二院206所已经制成电磁发射装置样机进行测试。文章透露航天科工集团研制电磁武器的重点是两个方向， 一个是舰艇和未来航天器使用的速射电磁近防炮，一个是用于发射导弹，可降低导弹发射时的过载，提高导弹发射装置性能。这是中国又一家开展电磁发射装置武器化研究的军工企业。中国早在60年代就开始研制电磁发射装置，但近十几年来才进入武器化实用化阶段。
206所“高能电磁发射技术”青创室依托集团公司重大自主创新项目研究，将“导弹通用电磁发射技术”和“用于近程弹幕防空的电磁发射技术”作为重点研究领域。利用电磁力将载荷推进到一定速度，该技术可显著提高导弹发射性能及出口速度，减少导弹运载机构质量，压缩发射装置的运行和维护费用，并构建导弹电磁发射装置通用化平台，实现多次循环发射和导弹发射快速响应，从而降低发射成本，大幅提高武器系统作战性价比。该技术适应未来舰船、陆基、空间发射等武器装备系统全面电气化的发展趋势，电磁发射必将成为引领军事技术革新的方向标之一。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Dragon fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> BeiJing official news: China is developing Electromagnetic Gun, 1st prototype had finished test
> 
> 观察者：中国航天科工集团进军电磁炮研制
> 昨日（16日）中国航天科工集团官方网站发表文宣文章透露该企业已经加入电磁武器研制行列，其二院206所已经制成电磁发射装置样机进行测试。文章透露航天科工集团研制电磁武器的重点是两个方向， 一个是舰艇和未来航天器使用的速射电磁近防炮，一个是用于发射导弹，可降低导弹发射时的过载，提高导弹发射装置性能。这是中国又一家开展电磁发射装置武器化研究的军工企业。中国早在60年代就开始研制电磁发射装置，但近十几年来才进入武器化实用化阶段。
> 206所“高能电磁发射技术”青创室依托集团公司重大自主创新项目研究，将“导弹通用电磁发射技术”和“用于近程弹幕防空的电磁发射技术”作为重点研究领域。利用电磁力将载荷推进到一定速度，该技术可显著提高导弹发射性能及出口速度，减少导弹运载机构质量，压缩发射装置的运行和维护费用，并构建导弹电磁发射装置通用化平台，实现多次循环发射和导弹发射快速响应，从而降低发射成本，大幅提高武器系统作战性价比。该技术适应未来舰船、陆基、空间发射等武器装备系统全面电气化的发展趋势，电磁发射必将成为引领军事技术革新的方向标之一。
> 
> View attachment 272831
> 
> View attachment 272833
> 
> View attachment 272832
> 
> View attachment 272834



I believe this is one of the three electromagnetic programmes that are under parallel developments by the PLA（NUE）、CASC and CASIC。

CASC's railgun project for the PLAN is reportedly the most advanced in terms of future deployment。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> I believe this is one of the three electromagnetic programmes that are under parallel developments by the PLA（NUE）、CASC and CASIC。
> 
> CASC's railgun project for the PLAN is reportedly the most advanced in terms of future deployment。


Yes, the article just mention it's another electromagnetic gun project by CASIC 206 research institution ... sounds like there r more than one project under development in China.
这是中国又一家开展电磁发射装置武器化研究的军工企业




Thailand Gripen vs China Flanker

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

11.19 China task fleet through the Panama canal, go to Mexico
当地时间11月19日凌晨，正在执行环球访问任务的中国海军152舰艇编队顺利通过巴拿马运河，沿太平洋东海岸北上，前往墨西哥进行友好访问。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Thailand Gripen fly with PLAAF J-11 
19日新鲜出炉，引自泰国国防部网站

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Ships serving in PLAN

*6th type052C DDG *(N.o170,171,150,151,152,153)







*20th type056 corvette*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

XinJiang Armed Police CQB training
近日,驻新疆喀什的新疆边防总队机动支队“利剑突击队”特战队员利用反恐突击车进行楼房突入、房屋搜索、执勤反袭击、战术震慑和狙击手精确狙击等科目的反恐实战演练。11月13日，该机动支队组织特战队员在练兵场实兵实装进行全科目实战演练。（央广军事）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine soldiers training on S.Korea FFG (Gulf of Aden)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army mine sweeping near Sino-Vietnam border (left since last Sino-Vietnam War)
11月6日，云南省军区排雷部队官兵在中越边境云南段某雷场进行排雷作业。现场一辆遥控扫雷车正在开辟排雷通道。该车具有较强的爬坡能力，可在1公里范围内实施无线遥控控制，完成扫除浅层防步兵地雷、清除灌木丛和铲运树木等任务，有效的提高了排雷作业效率。（安源 摄）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

USN DDG visiting ShangHai & China display VLS cells to USN Pacific Fleet Command

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China 119 firefight tank, type59 new job in city

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China aerial bombs from 100kg ~ 3,000kg

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 4th new type052D (DDG-175) sea trial

Until to end of 2015, China has 6x type052C + 4x type052D air-defence DDGs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China 120mm APFSDS & APHE for MBT
 一米厚的装甲，一枚穿甲弹即可击穿，这样的威力着实惊人!近日，有媒体介绍了我国自行研制的某新型穿甲弹的穿甲能力，引起军迷关注。
对此，装甲兵工程学院专家吴晓颖在接受科技日报记者采访时指出，“总体来说，我国穿甲弹的穿甲能力和世界发达国家相当。如果单纯从穿甲厚度讲，不限定其他条件，如弹芯材料、装甲材料、角度、作用距离等，实现穿透一米厚装甲在技术上应该是可行的。但是，在难以确定各种条件因素的情况下，称我国穿甲弹可以穿透一米厚装甲，则是不严谨的。”

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

GaoXin-6 ASW serving in PLAN South Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> GaoXin-6 ASW serving in PLAN South Fleet
> 
> View attachment 274412




But do You know the unit !??

It#s surprising to note the 5 as the second digit in its serial, since so far all PLANAF Divisions only had three regiments ... so the "5" suggests a new "unit" either a new regiment or at least something new. Also it is unclear, which base assigned to the 9. Naval Aviation Division reponsible for the SCS is used for the GX-6 ??

Deino


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> But do You know the unit !??
> 
> It#s surprising to note the 5 as the second digit in its serial, since so far all PLANAF Divisions only had three regiments ... so the "5" suggests a new "unit" either a new regiment or at least something new. Also it is unclear, which base assigned to the 9. Naval Aviation Division reponsible for the SCS is used for the GX-6 ??
> 
> Deino


As i read news, it's 2x new anti-sub regiments of GaoXin-6. One PLANAF Division in HaiNan already add to 5x regiments, 3x regiments for J-11BH, 2x regiments for GaoXin-6. China will produce hundred GaoXin-6 to deal with future sub threats to PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAN J-15 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Looks like J-10A a bit bigger than F-16, or the same size

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Looks like J-10A a bit bigger than F-16, or the same size
> View attachment 274559


J-10 is definitely a bigger bird. She is consider mid size.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Give us 300x J-20A stealth fighters, Pls ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

Is that U.S need China, or Not ? be Friend, or Enemy ? If China with Russia, future will change ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

11.24 PLAN Task Fleet visited 10th country of world tour - Mexico
正在执行环球访问任务的中国海军152舰艇编队，当地时间11月24日中午抵达阿卡普尔科港，开始对墨西哥合众国进行为期5天的友好访问。这是中国海军舰艇第三次到访墨西哥。阿卡普尔科是中国海军152舰艇编队环球访问的第10站。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Keep building type052D for China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2.0 model

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

cnleio said:


> 2.0 model
> 
> View attachment 275299
> View attachment 275300
> View attachment 275301
> View attachment 275302



Off topic Question but can you provide me with complete list of Equipment which a PLA infantry man has?


----------



## cnleio

Echo_419 said:


> Off topic Question but can you provide me with complete list of Equipment which a PLA infantry man has?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

cnleio said:


> View attachment 275882
> 
> View attachment 275883



Thx man,also are you sure you have covered everything ?


----------



## cnleio

Echo_419 said:


> Thx man,also are you sure you have covered everything ?


Most

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

has the second j-31 come out of the factory. i know they are building one or have built one. but i have not seen any images of it yet.


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> has the second j-31 come out of the factory. i know they are building one or have built one. but i have not seen any images of it yet.


Not yet, photos maybe out in next year.



fighter produce line
U.S F-35





China J-10





A corner of China new aircraft produce line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> ..
> 
> fighter produce line
> ...
> China J-10
> ...




Just a question in regard to the J-10 .... do we know, how many production lines at CAC are producing J-10s ?? ... and how many are build per month ?

Deino


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Just a question in regard to the J-10 .... do we know, how many production lines at CAC are producing J-10s ??


Don't know



Deino said:


> ... and how many are build per month ?


No official data ... since 2004 ~ 2015, there'r mass production almost 300+ J-10A fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

彪悍越障：中国蟒式全地形战车亮相 性能强悍_军事频道_凤凰网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AESA radar working

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

A good-looking bird 'Made in China'

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> AESA radar working



I thought AESA radar need not to rotate. They can scan in fixed position?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> I thought AESA radar need not to rotate. They can scan in fixed position?


It can't, only 4x AESA radars can cover whole 360° space, the single one can't ... for example France FREMM-class frigate the single AESA radar on board also rotating, google FREMM video u will find the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Standard weapons of a PLA Army Light Armored Division: 
ztz-96 MBT + zbd-04 IFV + plz-07 122mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China Y-9 family aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Syira live video, how to assembly & shoot 3x China HJ-8 ATGMs within 5 minutes

Video link: 秒拍视频

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Good News, PLA start to adopt U.S.A-style physical training for PLA soldiers
全程图解！美式障碍怎么过，你知道吗？
美军士兵用于日常训练的障碍，也就是我们常说的美式障碍。美式障碍由九个部分组成，分别是高椅、斜墙、Z型栅栏、三级横木、高梯、六道横木、穿梭机、圆木和反向斜梯。
　　美式障碍的通过顺序为：高椅→斜墙→Z型栅栏→三级横木→高梯→六道横木→穿梭机→圆木→反向斜梯。与我军传统的400米障碍相比，其最大的一点不同就是要求团队协作，一般是以8到10人的战斗班组为单位，以全员全装按要求通过障碍场地为标准，全面检验士兵的军事体能技能。
　　近年来，国防科大在内的不少军事院校都在校园内引入了美式障碍训练场，旨在创新训练方式，持续锻炼学员的军人品德、领导能力和智能、体能、技能，展示军事素质，努力推动先进经验向院校日常训练实践转化。下面就请让我们跟随这组图片，去看看国防科大特战俱乐部的学员是怎样超越美式障碍的。

Well we can't deny PLA is the biggest fans of U.S.A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA start to adopt U.S.A-style physical training for PLA soldiers

PLA is the biggest fans of U.S.A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China DaLian shipyard is 2nd shipyard mass production 052D-class DDG 

Two big shipyards together each year can launch 4x new 052D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

New ship launching 









China has nearly 1,000x J-7 fighters ... waiting for replace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Those J-7 are waiting for retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Those J-7 are waiting for retirement.


Well that will cost many years to let all J-7 retire ... it seems later years we still can see them in PLAAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

J-10A/B/C fighter's HUD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

The design of China J-10A cockpit & fullload, J-10A is a good fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

The design of China J-10A cockpit & fullload, J-10A is a good fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

The design of China J-10A cockpit & fullload, J-10A is a good fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

U.S DoD released: 2015 ASiA-PACIFIC Maritime Security Strategy

N.O 1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Smartphone, U.S GPS / Russia GLONASS / China BeiDou

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 9x 052C/D fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN 9x 052C/D fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 21stCentury

Does China currently have an airborne strategic command and control center for the PLA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

21stCentury said:


> Does China currently have an airborne strategic command and control center for the PLA?


PLAAF has the airborne strategic command and control center in China ... but there no good photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

cnleio said:


> PLAAF has the airborne strategic command and control center in China ... but there no good photos


He meant airborne, like the Ilyushin Il-80 , Joint STARS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

terranMarine said:


> He meant airborne, like the Ilyushin Il-80 , Joint STARS.


E-8 ‘Joint STARS’ ? Sorry, we didn't see photos as same as Russia II-80 or U.S E-8 ... PLAAF might not yet. But PLAAF has some aircrafts with the SAR Synthetic Aperture Radar like Tu-154MD.



















Some old photos of PLAAF automated command systems during 1960s~1990s, latest command system no photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

21stCentury said:


> Does China currently have an airborne strategic command and control center for the PLA?



None that we are aware of, but candidates for a platform would be the *Y-20* and *C-929*.


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> None that we are aware of, but candidates for a platform would be the *Y-20* and *C-929*.



C-929 would be the ideal platform, the Y-20 doesn't provide enough space. C-929 would be similar to the IL-80 and Joint STARS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

terranMarine said:


> C-929 would be the ideal platform, the Y-20 doesn't provide enough space. C-929 would be similar to the IL-80 and Joint STARS



The issue still exists; C929 is at its infancy.


----------



## terranMarine

SinoSoldier said:


> The issue still exists; C929 is at its infancy.


Yes, that's why we won't be seeing China having an airborne command center anytime soon at least not until C929 is ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

terranMarine said:


> C-929 would be the ideal platform, the Y-20 doesn't provide enough space. C-929 would be similar to the IL-80 and Joint STARS


Y-20 can provide enough space. It just a matter of China wanted to do it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

Y-20 can't be used as the platform for Chinese E4B alike doomsday plane. An airborne communication and command center requires 100+ staffs to work and live in comfort in the air for multiple days, for which the only candidate are B747 alike passenger planes. That is why China need to speed up c929. Once China has its own doomsday plane, its nuclear arsenal can reach its full scale of deterrent potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

I think a Doomsday plane is outdated. You can bring it down with a megaton-class EMP.

It's more secure in a deep Underground Great Wall beneath a mountain with fiber-optic connections. Hook up to a few orbiting stealth communication satellites, quick-launch replacement rockets with satellite replacements, or communication drones and you're in business.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tiqiu

Doomsday plane is a public display of nuclear power's determination of not afraid of using nukes after giving well thought consideration of the nuclear fallout. Thus China does need it. That also explains the timing of Russia's recent announcement of its soon to be deployed plane.

Whereas for capabilities, China should keep it in secret. The enemy can't counter thing they don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Tiqiu said:


> Y-20 can't be used as the platform for Chinese E4B alike doomsday plane. An airborne communication and command center requires 100+ staffs to work and live in comfort in the air for multiple days, for which the only candidate are B747 alike passenger planes. That is why China need to speed up c929. Once China has its own doomsday plane, its nuclear arsenal can reach its full scale of deterrent potential.


Y-20 can made into a 2 level tier command station. That can accommodate a lot of sustem and people. The capacity inside a Y-20 is intact, very big. That is why even MBT can be haul in for transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 21stCentury

terranMarine said:


> Yes, that's why we won't be seeing China having an airborne command center anytime soon at least not until C929 is ready



China will definitely require an airborne command / control center to mobilize, coordinate and facilitate the branches of the PLA together under one strategic command during times of crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

1,600-ton gantry crane is ready, prepare for new AC or LPH building in China 










The same size gantry crane, China ZPMC exported to Britain for HMS QUEEN ELIZABETH building

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sheik

cnleio said:


> 1,600-ton gantry crane is ready, prepare for new AC or LPH building in China
> View attachment 278252
> View attachment 278253
> 
> 
> 
> The same size gantry crane, China ZPMC exported to Britain for HMS QUEEN ELIZABETH building
> View attachment 278254



The lift capacity of the crane used to build HMS QUEEN ELIZABETH is just 1000t I think.
The one just installed in Jiangnan Shipyard is much more capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF new pilots training

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA 38th Army, SOF soldiers
第38集团军某特种作战旅大力加强实战背景下的单兵、小组反恐训练，不断提高复杂环境下伏击、隐蔽接敌等作战能力。图为12月5日，特战队员进行实战化训练的情景。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZeusMK

cnleio said:


> Flying photos of PLAAF fighters:



Great work brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Inside ZBD-09 8x8 IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

cnleio said:


> It can't, only 4x AESA radars can cover whole 360° space, the single one can't ... for example France FREMM-class frigate the single AESA radar on board also rotating, google FREMM video u will find the answer.
> View attachment 276293
> 
> View attachment 276297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276296


HERAKLES radar on FREMM frigate is PESA not AESA...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Army helo maintain
12月7日，南京军区某陆航团组织机务人员对直升机进行装备大检查，排除安全隐患，确保飞行训练顺利展开。肖庆明摄

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Photos of Army Aviation training

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Seaborne Supply
央广网太平洋12月13日消息（赵区医 李秀林 ）当地时间上午8时30分，中国海军第二十二批护航编队在太平洋西部海域成功进行了横向干液货补给，这是编队自12月6日从青岛出发以来的首次海上补给。
　　随着太湖舰舰长满国庆的一声令下，大庆舰开始占领补给阵位,横向干液货航行补给同时展开。记者在补给现场看到，虽然海面涌浪较大，但官兵们动作熟练、配合默契，从发射引缆、钢索架设到补给对接，整套动作一气呵成。与此同时，为保证补给航行安全，编队其它战斗舰艇轮流担任区域巡逻警戒兵力。
　　海上横向补给过程中，需要补给舰与接收舰的航向、航速必须保持一致，这需要各部门密切配合，每个环节都要做到准确无误。大庆舰完成补给后，紧接着太湖舰又对青岛舰实施海上横向补给。3个小时后，编队在太平洋的首次综合补给顺利完成。
　　据了解，这次补给结束后，编队将继续向亚丁湾、索马里海域进发，预计12月下旬抵达任务海区。届时两批护航编队将共同执行一次护航任务，然后实施交接。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF family

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

XinJiang, Urumchi SWAT training
当日，新疆乌鲁木齐市特警八支队在即将举办第十三届全国冬季运动会的赛场进行应急处突演练，让特警队员熟悉比赛场地，检验在高海拔及寒冷天气中各类特战装备的性能，进一步提升实战能力，全力保障冬运会安全。第十三届全国冬季运动会将于2016年1月20日至30日在新疆举行，各项准备工作已进入最后冲刺阶段。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2015.12.13 PLAN Task Fleet (global travel) visited USN Pacific Fleet HQ - Hawaii
人民网美国夏威夷12月13日电 当地时间13日上午，中国海军152舰艇编队抵达夏威夷珍珠港，开始对美国进行为期5天的友好访问。这是编队继11月上旬对杰克逊维尔进行友好访问之后，再次到访美国。

夏威夷是中国海军152舰艇编队环球访问的第11站。编队自11月28日结束对墨西哥友好访问之后，经过在太平洋15天的连续航行，抵达这里。

当天上午，珍珠港阳光明媚，中美两国国旗迎风飘扬。10时许，编队济南舰缓缓驶抵珍珠港。美夏威夷海军区司令约翰·富勒准将、中国驻美国使领馆工作人员及中资机构、华人华侨代表到码头迎接。随后，参加欢迎仪式的中美人员参观了编队济南舰、益阳舰和千岛湖舰。

访问期间，编队将举行甲板招待会，部分官兵将参加美海军举办的招待会。中美双方海军官兵将开展互相参观舰艇和足球、篮球、拔河友谊赛等文体交流活动。编队指挥员王建勋将率部分军官前往亚利桑那纪念馆向在“珍珠港事件”中牺牲的水兵们敬献花环。

夏威夷州位于太平洋中北部，是一个孤立的群岛之州，风光优美，为世界著名旅游胜地。珍珠港位于夏威夷州瓦胡岛上，为世界著名天然良港，也是美海军太平洋舰队的总部所在地。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

052C DDG in Hawaii















type093 nuclear attack sub

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marines skydiving
12月8日上午，海军陆战队某旅在野外陌生地域组织高空跳伞训练，着力提升部队的立体投送能力。看，一大波帅照来啦！（吴晓婷、周启青、严家罗）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marines training on the water
　一支由登陆舰组成的登陆输送群，在导弹护卫舰和歼击轰炸机掩护下，沿着扫雷破障舰艇开辟航道，高速驶抵某滩头，成功把陆战旅装甲突击群输送上岸…近日，东海舰队某登陆舰支队官兵战严寒、斗恶浪，进行一体化区域协作实兵演练，苦练打赢硬功。（吴晓婷、江伟忠）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-30mkk fighters anti-ship loading
岁末，华北某机场，警报声骤然响起，全体官兵立即进入战斗状态，弹药装填、物资装载、武器装载、战机滑出……空军某飞训基地实兵战备拉动迅速展开。
　　演练现场，保障官兵分工协作，密切配合，运送弹药、武器装挂、通电检查，战时出动在最短时间准备完毕。还没来得及喘口气，指挥所紧接着下达了“一等转进”命令，所属某团团长于昌明带领飞行员疾步奔向战机，机务、后勤保障官兵快速就位，战机全部一次启动成功。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Su-30mkk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neytirilover

cnleio said:


> 2015.12.13 PLAN Task Fleet (global travel) visited USN Pacific Fleet HQ - Hawaii
> 人民网美国夏威夷12月13日电 当地时间13日上午，中国海军152舰艇编队抵达夏威夷珍珠港，开始对美国进行为期5天的友好访问。这是编队继11月上旬对杰克逊维尔进行友好访问之后，再次到访美国。
> 
> 夏威夷是中国海军152舰艇编队环球访问的第11站。编队自11月28日结束对墨西哥友好访问之后，经过在太平洋15天的连续航行，抵达这里。
> 
> 当天上午，珍珠港阳光明媚，中美两国国旗迎风飘扬。10时许，编队济南舰缓缓驶抵珍珠港。美夏威夷海军区司令约翰·富勒准将、中国驻美国使领馆工作人员及中资机构、华人华侨代表到码头迎接。随后，参加欢迎仪式的中美人员参观了编队济南舰、益阳舰和千岛湖舰。
> 
> 访问期间，编队将举行甲板招待会，部分官兵将参加美海军举办的招待会。中美双方海军官兵将开展互相参观舰艇和足球、篮球、拔河友谊赛等文体交流活动。编队指挥员王建勋将率部分军官前往亚利桑那纪念馆向在“珍珠港事件”中牺牲的水兵们敬献花环。
> 
> 夏威夷州位于太平洋中北部，是一个孤立的群岛之州，风光优美，为世界著名旅游胜地。珍珠港位于夏威夷州瓦胡岛上，为世界著名天然良港，也是美海军太平洋舰队的总部所在地。
> View attachment 279605
> 
> View attachment 279604
> 
> View attachment 279597
> 
> View attachment 279598
> 
> View attachment 279599
> 
> View attachment 279600
> 
> View attachment 279601
> 
> View attachment 279602


I was there..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Sino-Pakistan anti-terrorism military exercise in China XinJiang
12月13日，“友谊--2015”中巴反恐联合训练进入综合演练阶段，演练以“打击国际恐怖组织”为背景，以“搜缴歼灭非法武装组织”为课题重点演练了组织准备、情报侦察、空中投送、联合封控、清剿抓捕、山地追缴等6项内容。成立了地面突击组、地面火力组、空中突击组和技侦封控组，采取空地协同立体打击，小群多路突袭，分区清剿拔点等战术手段，将特战、陆航、后勤、装备等作战要素全面融合。
　　中方参训的某陆航旅空中技侦打击组长王厚国表示：“此次联训设计强度高，参训技术要求精准度高，各要素需配合默契，首次采用了空中武装侦察打击，进一步摸索了打击暴恐方式手段，为实战积累了宝贵经验”。

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## T-55

cnleio said:


> 052C DDG in Hawaii


^^^Some more photos:



























[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> ^^^Some more photos:


Chinese commander looks very short, or American too taller ?





OKay, China J-10B/C

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Okay, China J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Dangerous zone ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T-55

Didn't know where to post this,if offtopic delete.
Almost half of the executed installation of reflective panels for the world's largest radio telescope in the Chinese province of Guizhou(google translate)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

India SuperBanana 



\\

3D Movie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2015 Subs of Europe 

BTW Russia ever sold Kilo to Poland ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> 2015 Subs of Europe
> 
> BTW Russia ever sold Kilo to Poland ?
> View attachment 280335


When did Algeria ever joined Europe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

cnleio said:


> BTW Russia ever sold Kilo to Poland ?



That happened back in the Cold War, when the Warsaw Pact still existed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

cnleio said:


> India SuperBanana


LOL
Some photos from exercise:
















Practical shooting:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Made in China - ChengDu, Designed by AVIC - 611 Aircraft Design Institute

*J-20, JF-17 BlockIII, J-10B/C *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## T-55

PLA Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


>


Last month visited Portugal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LowPost

T-55 said:


> LOL
> Some photos from exercise:



Old helmets, new camouflage.


----------



## cnleio

Y-30 CGI








Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Night exercises


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55

Brand new JF-17 appears in Chengdu








Alert 5 » Brand new JF-17 appears in Chengdu - Military Aviation News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

T-55 said:


> Brand new JF-17 appears in Chengdu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alert 5 » Brand new JF-17 appears in Chengdu - Military Aviation News



It may support evidence of JF-17 increase production for export third countries beside PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> Brand new JF-17 appears in Chengdu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alert 5 » Brand new JF-17 appears in Chengdu - Military Aviation News


It's updated version JF-17 BlockIII, which can carrying anti-ship missiles like YJ-83 or CM-400AKG supersonic anti-ship missle. The baby will popular in some Airforce of developing nations to replace old Mig-21 fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scherz

T-55 said:


>



Where are their kitchen equipment?


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> It's updated version JF-17 BlockIII, which can carrying anti-ship missiles like YJ-83 or CM-400AKG supersonic anti-ship missle. The baby will popular in some Airforce of developing nations to replace old Mig-21 fighters.
> 
> View attachment 280760
> View attachment 280761



It's not a Block III. The serial number "2XX" indicates that it is a Block II aircraft, while "X29" denotes that it is the 29th unit of that variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA winter training
12月17日，第16集团军某装甲旅装步分队进行冬季训练。连日来，该旅广泛开展“我为改革点赞、我为改革助力”教育活动，引导大家立足本职岗位，爱军精武强能，广大官兵纷纷表示，要用一流的训练成绩，支持改革、拥护改革、投身改革。翁伟立摄影报道

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

DF on TV news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Exactly. Nothing beats a facility deep under a mountain with heavily protected fiber, and 'disposable' swarm mini-satellites sitting atop rockets inside deep underground bunkers spread across the breadth of the country. That's a viable doomsday scenario. Mini communication drones for local connectivity, maybe. Rest you can leave to ICBM's and SLBM's.



Martian2 said:


> I think a Doomsday plane is outdated. You can bring it down with a megaton-class EMP.
> 
> It's more secure in a deep Underground Great Wall beneath a mountain with fiber-optic connections. Hook up to a few orbiting stealth communication satellites, quick-launch replacement rockets with satellite replacements, or communication drones and you're in business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

In training, in the People's Armed Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Army aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

China's DF41-train / Asian Arms Control Project











DF-41 site / Potomac Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

The forum portal China Defense published a photo of the latest two-seater multi-purpose fighter J-16.
Commentators drew attention to some containers at the ends of the wing c characteristic sloping nose section, which very similar to the station EW AN / ALQ-218, which is equipped with deck aircraft electronic warfare EA-18G Grouler US Navy. One of them offers to give the plane index J-16G. From the photo you can see that on the plane board removed the gun. (google translate)












Navy Boeing EA-18G Growler EW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China 5th and 6th new type052D out, previous 4x type052D now in PLAN South Sea Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

About Type 99A2 MBT.
I know it used Autoloader System.

But, there is somekind of Ammo Bustle Storage? Like in Leopard 2 Tanks.
So, If enemy shot and Penetrate Type 99A2 MBT, they will not Explode and Cook off like T-72 tanks.

Hope you all @cnleio @Martian2 @cirr @Deino @hk299792458 @T-55 @SinoSoldier @Beast @Jlaw @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @wanglaokan @j20blackdragon, and et al. can give me little enlightment about that 

Thanks.


----------



## T-55

Naval aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

T-55 said:


> The forum portal China Defense published a photo of the latest two-seater multi-purpose fighter J-16.
> Commentators drew attention to some containers at the ends of the wing c characteristic sloping nose section, which very similar to the station EW AN / ALQ-218, which is equipped with deck aircraft electronic warfare EA-18G Grouler US Navy. One of them offers to give the plane index J-16G. From the photo you can see that on the plane board removed the gun. (google translate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Boeing EA-18G Growler EW


Possible J-16 EW variant makes its first flight | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

Border security

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Air defens

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Daniel808 said:


> About Type 99A2 MBT.
> I know it used Autoloader System.
> 
> But, there is somekind of Ammo Bustle Storage? Like in Leopard 2 Tanks.
> So, If enemy shot and Penetrate Type 99A2 MBT, they will not Explode and Cook off like T-72 tanks.
> 
> Hope you all @cnleio @Martian2 @cirr @Deino @hk299792458 @T-55 @SinoSoldier @Beast @Jlaw @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @wanglaokan @j20blackdragon, and et al. can give me little enlightment about that
> 
> Thanks.


Ever read news said type99A MBT has the bursting diaphragm of ammo storage at back of turret, but not see photo yet. T-72's ammo storage & autoloader at bottom of the chassis, type99A as similar as most West MBT their ammo storage at back of the turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 & J-15 fighters training photos  Part I

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 & J-15 fighters training photos  Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 & J-15 fighters training photos  Part III

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 & J-15 fighters training photos  Part IV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

China tested DF-41 rail-mobile launcher twice this month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

The power of U.S Navy surface ship 

now China plan for building 2/3 U.S Navy power, in China Navy there'r type054A, type052C/D, type055, type071, type07x, type056, type00x A.C.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

cnleio said:


> Ever read news said type99A MBT has the bursting diaphragm of ammo storage at back of turret, but not see photo yet. T-72's ammo storage & autoloader at bottom of the chassis, type99A as similar as most West MBT their ammo storage at back of the turret.
> View attachment 282215



There is Indonesian member, in indonesian military forum ask me about that matter.
Right know, I have the answer 

Thanks so much bro @cnleio


----------



## cnleio

Daniel808 said:


> There is Indonesian member, in indonesian military forum ask me about that matter.
> Right know, I have the answer
> 
> Thanks so much bro @cnleio


M1‘s turret ammo storage






A naked type99A removed extra armour, the long turret for ammo storage like West tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

Sorry for late replay.This is my personal opinion,based on what i have seen and
read on the internet.
That ammo storage on Type 99A2 or T-90 is for extra ammo,main ammo is in autoloader,and on Abrams its
main storage and some in the hull.T-90MS example:








T72




M1 Abrams




If autoloader is breach,and powder charge is ignited simultaneously turret will be blown off,but if any thank is hit from side of ammo storage it will cook off.
Example:
T-72 ammo cook off




Abrams cook off




Autoloader on T-72:




2A46M Autoloader: T-72 model
(Sorry for bad English)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> Sorry for late replay.This is my personal opinion,based on what i have seen and
> read on the internet.
> That ammo storage on Type 99A2 or T-90 is for extra ammo,main ammo is in autoloader,and on Abrams its
> main storage and some in the hull.T-90MS example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1 Abrams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If autoloader is breach,and powder charge is ignited simultaneously turret will be blown off,but if any thank is hit from side of ammo storage it will cook off.
> Example:
> T-72 ammo cook off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abrams cook off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autoloader on T-72:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2A46M Autoloader: T-72 model
> (Sorry for bad English)


I just remember last year in 2014, ever read a official article introduce the type99A MBT designed ammo storage in back of turret, sorry too long time can't find where the article now. Yes the type99A MBT also install autoloader ... the article mentioned it but it's the new-designed for type99A different with original autoloader on type99/type96 MBT.

autoloader in type96 MBT














autoloader in type99 MBT














Anyways the autoloader is a complex component, although reduce ammo load time but still add some risk ... most West MBT without autoloader, they add one human loader to replace autoloader and put all ammo inside back of MBT's turret. Not a big deal for Russia or China tanks, just adding a new member for tank crew to remove the autoloader inside tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Anyways the autoloader is a complex component, although reduce ammo load time but still add some risk ... most West MBT without autoloader, they add one human loader to replace autoloader and put all ammo inside back of MBT's turret. Not a big deal for Russia or China tanks, just adding a new member for tank crew to remove the autoloader inside tank.
> View attachment 282339



Autoloader is the way to go for future MBT, French Leclerc,Korea K2, Japanese Type10 and newest M1A3 also introduce autoloader. Its a matter of time, Germany, British will also introduce autoloader.

Autoloader reduces the overall tank dimension and weight, meaning more areas allow the lighter weight MBT to go area or bridges that has restricted weight. It allow heavy gun to install in future (130mm or 140mm gun) since the heavier rds will prove to heavy for human loader to handle. Burn less fuel and allow more type of transport aircraft to carry ferry them area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Tiqiu said:


> China tested DF-41 rail-mobile launcher twice this month



This is РТ-23 УТТХ «Мо́лодец», not a DF-41...

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 菜鸟耶夫斯基

cnleio said:


> M1‘s turret ammo storage
> View attachment 282287
> 
> 
> 
> A naked type99A removed extra armour, the long turret for ammo storage like West tank
> View attachment 282288


look at my nickname


----------



## cnleio

菜鸟耶夫斯基 said:


> look at my nickname


Who are you ? I don't care ! If u wanna say something just post here.



Beast said:


> Autoloader is the way to go for future MBT, French Leclerc,Korea K2, Japanese Type10 and newest M1A3 also introduce autoloader. Its a matter of time, Germany, British will also introduce autoloader.
> 
> Autoloader reduces the overall tank dimension and weight, meaning more areas allow the lighter weight MBT to go area or bridges that has restricted weight. It allow heavy gun to install in future (130mm or 140mm gun) since the heavier rds will prove to heavy for human loader to handle. Burn less fuel and allow more type of transport aircraft to carry ferry them area.


Autoloader is a double-edged sword ... kill enemy or blow u up ! For those 130mm or 140mm gun MBT,it's better install autoloader inside no choice.




PLAN Su-30mk2 fighters training

【中央主要媒体、新闻网站及新媒体近日集中宣传全军典型“海空雄鹰团”先进事迹】
历史上，“海空雄鹰团”曾被毛主席三次点将出征，1965年被国防部授予“海空雄鹰团”荣誉称号。新时期，该团官兵矢志强军目标、传承红色基因、锻造海上劲旅，向祖国和人民交出了合格答卷。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China High-altitude, long-endurance (HALE) Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

@cnleio @T-55 @Beast 

I think, with the size of Type 99A2 Turret, it will make sense if Type 99A2 have ammo bustle in back of turret.

Autoloader in Main battle tanks is very good, most latest tank today use Autoloader System. Like Type 99A2, Type 10 MBT Japan, Lecrec France.
But, the Problem is. Some western media says Type99A2 have ammo storage in Hull. so, if war happen, and if it Penetrated by Enemy ammo. It will be easy to Blown up and cook of, like Syrian T-72. the conclusion is Type 99A2 MBT is Vulnerable. That's what, some western media say.

But, I believe Type 99A2 have Ammo bustle in back of his turret. 
I am really glad and happy of that. cause that will make Type 99A2 MBT much more safer. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

UN peacekeepers from PLA Army in Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Exercises in the Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Each year PLAAF held China Top Gun training, this year ACE pilots and winning team
2015年12月26日，戴着象征飞行员最高荣誉的“金头盔”，年轻的小伙子们浑身充满着力量

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Each year PLAAF held China Top Gun training, this year ACE pilots and winning team
> 2015年12月26日，戴着象征飞行员最高荣誉的“金头盔”，年轻的小伙子们浑身充满着力量
> 
> View attachment 282976
> 
> View attachment 282977


Seems to be Flanker boys all the time. J-10 electronic are not powerful enough to beat the huge flanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Seems to be Flanker boys all the time. J-10 electronic are not powerful enough to beat the huge flanker


近日，网络上出现一张中国空军某飞行大队的照片。可以看到，该部队装备的是国产先进的歼-10系列战斗机，而在停机坪上停放着的多架歼-10战斗机机群中，有4架战机垂直尾翼上刷涂有红色鹰头图案。据悉，这是“金头盔”飞行员所架战机所独有的标志。
　　“金头盔”也称金头盔奖，是中国空军在空战对抗中授予飞行员的最高荣誉。2011年底，空军组织100余名新战机尖子飞行员首次开展三代机同型机间的空战比武。经过激烈角逐，10名飞行员夺得“对抗空战优秀飞行人员”，并荣获中国空军成立以来首届“金头盔”奖。

J-10A ACE pilots, 'Golden Eagle' painting on J-10A

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Is it known, who are the follow-ups ?


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Seems to be Flanker boys all the time. J-10 electronic are not powerful enough to beat the huge flanker


It looks like Flanker ACE pilots more than J-10A ACE ... many PLAAF ACE r J-11 and Su-30 pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Is it known, who are the follow-ups ?


Deino . big proof J-10B/C not enter service yet. Only J-10A involved in Top Gun fight despite serial number of your so called operational J-10B/C painted on it for more than a year. Those J-10B/C will only enter service once WS-10B swapped on it. J-10A EW suite is obsolete compare to new flanker.


----------



## Deino

Where is BIG PROOF ?? ... besides Your repeatedly wrong claims ?


----------



## cnleio

Some detail news, 2015 PLAAF ACE

“金头盔”争夺战落幕 空中王牌用血性担当书写胜战之路
蓝天演兵，英豪辈出。12月初，历时20余天的2015年空军“金头盔”争夺战，在西北大漠落下帷幕。
　　继6个月前赢得空军新年度“金飞镖”突防突击比武团队第一后，空军航空兵某师再次斩获“天鹰杯”自由空战团队冠军，4人获得“金头盔”，7人被评为“空战优秀飞行员”。
　　这是一支剑指未来战场的雄狮劲旅，也是一支从历史的天空飞来的空中王牌。
　　新中国成立之初，这个师组建不久即两次入朝参战。空战经验较少的老一辈飞行员以“不怕死”的血性担当与世界强国的一流空军血战蓝天，击落敌机88架，击伤敌机29架，打破了对手不可战胜的神话。涌现了赵宝桐、王海、刘玉堤等7名著名战斗英雄。毛泽东曾亲笔嘉勉：“向空军第×师致祝贺。”一时间，世界记住了这支有我无敌的“空中王牌”部队。
　　“王牌”即是目标。无数次比武，许多对手都以击败这支部队为追求。然而他们已悄然将“考场思维”转为“战场思维”，目光始终注视着更具威胁、更为强劲的作战对手。师部大楼前“今天准备战斗”6个火红耀目的大字，诠释着他们的血性传承与使命担当……

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF pilot's flight kits
细节见证中国空军成长：白手套“下岗” 飞行员配专属头盔
为提高训练效率，师里的软件开发小组研发出了一种类似于ｉＰａｄ的“电子夹板”，把每次飞行所需要的飞行数据收录其中。飞行员只需轻轻一点便可以调出气象、航线、地形地貌、打击目标位置等信息。 “相比过去的资料，现在的电子夹板携带起来方便多了。”这个师师长、特级飞行员李晓成说，用新型飞行手套也可以轻松滑动屏幕，不用脱下手套操作。
　　为了让飞行员更好的模拟训练，李晓成所在的师还研发了一个名为“金鹰之眼”的地面任务规划系统，在执行任务之前，软件开发组会根据执行任务区的地形地貌做成模拟环境，仿真度达到９５％以上，让飞行员身临其境，提前熟悉任务空域，为更好的执行任务做好准备。
　　“很直观，就算是第一次在这里飞，也觉得似曾相识，好象来过。”钟家元说。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Some detail news, 2015 PLAAF ACE
> 
> “金头盔”争夺战落幕 空中王牌用血性担当书写胜战之路
> 蓝天演兵，英豪辈出。12月初，历时20余天的2015年空军“金头盔”争夺战，在西北大漠落下帷幕。
> 继6个月前赢得空军新年度“金飞镖”突防突击比武团队第一后，空军航空兵某师再次斩获“天鹰杯”自由空战团队冠军，4人获得“金头盔”，7人被评为“空战优秀飞行员”。
> 这是一支剑指未来战场的雄狮劲旅，也是一支从历史的天空飞来的空中王牌。
> 新中国成立之初，这个师组建不久即两次入朝参战。空战经验较少的老一辈飞行员以“不怕死”的血性担当与世界强国的一流空军血战蓝天，击落敌机88架，击伤敌机29架，打破了对手不可战胜的神话。涌现了赵宝桐、王海、刘玉堤等7名著名战斗英雄。毛泽东曾亲笔嘉勉：“向空军第×师致祝贺。”一时间，世界记住了这支有我无敌的“空中王牌”部队。
> “王牌”即是目标。无数次比武，许多对手都以击败这支部队为追求。然而他们已悄然将“考场思维”转为“战场思维”，目光始终注视着更具威胁、更为强劲的作战对手。师部大楼前“今天准备战斗”6个火红耀目的大字，诠释着他们的血性传承与使命担当……
> View attachment 283029
> 
> View attachment 283030
> 
> View attachment 283031
> 
> View attachment 283035
> 
> View attachment 283033
> 
> View attachment 283032
> 
> View attachment 283034
> 
> View attachment 283036




Interesting ... after the 44. Division won the Golden Helmet, their (at least a few) J-10 received that red-yellow eagle's head, after 33. Division won, they received this winged 33-stylish eagle-head ... and now the 3. Division's Su-30MKK ...hopefully they are allowed to add some special artwork too !


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Where is BIG PROOF ?? ... besides Your repeatedly wrong claims ?


There are no J-10B/C involved in the top gun competition. None of the J-10B/C is not operational yet despite of what you claimed..


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> There are no J-10B/C involved in the top gun competition. None of the J-10B/C is not operational yet despite of what you claimed..




Why on earth has this to do anything with "taking part on this top-gun competition" ?

Following this logic, none of the JH-7 or J-7 units are operational, since they don't take part on such an exercise.
How many J-10 units are then "operational" ??
Only that they are too new and did not take part in these public well known exercises does not mean they are not operational !

I really would love to argue with You or discuss ... but all You have is Your hate against this type of engine, Your belief in Your opinion, but You have no proof ! For none of Your strange points ...

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Why on earth has this to do anything with "taking part on this top-gun competition" ?
> 
> Following this logic, none of the JH-7 or J-7 units are operational, since they don't take part on such an exercise.
> How many J-10 units are then "operational" ??
> Only that they are too new and did not take part in these public well known exercises does not mean they are not operational !
> 
> I really would love to argue with You or discuss ... but all You have is Your hate against this type of engine, Your belief in Your opinion, but You have no proof ! For none of Your strange points ...
> 
> Deino


You are using an old bomber JH-7 and a near retired J-7 not participate in China Top Gun to try prove your point? Fancy you calling an writer into PLAAF with such shabby knowledge. Why not you claim H-6K shall participate in Top gun competition to prove your point 

China Top gun is only for top preimer fighter jet like the J-11series and the J-10 series. Are you trying to claim J-10B/C is inferior to J-10A? Obvious, J-10B/C has not commission yet despite you brag about serial number painted on its tail for longtime. That is why it is not involved in top gun competition and J-10A gets pin down by the bigger, ,more advanced flanker boys.

J-10B/C will wait for WS-10B to swapped on and throw away the AL-31FN before joining in service.


----------



## Deino

You simply don't want to argue .. or You can't ???

I only picked up Your argument that the J-10B/C are not operational since they did not take part in this top gun exercise. Exactly the H-6 or J-7 did not take part and so by *Your* logic they are not operational. Please stick to the facts and not Your imagination.

Please either read Your own posts and argue or let it be but do not reverse Your own stupid arguments and tell that they were mine.

Give us simply a proof that they are not operational besides being seen not only at CAC, besides several J-10Bs flying around in full serials. PROOF and not again these repeated claims of Your wishes !! Even worse, don't start personal attacks if You don't have any arguments left.

Deino


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> You simply don't want to argue .. or You can't ???
> 
> I only picked up Your argument that the J-10B/C are not operational since they did not take part in this top gun exercise. Exactly the H-6 or J-7 did not take part and so by *Your* logic they are not operational. Please stick to the facts and not Your imagination.
> 
> Please either read Your own posts and argue or let it be but do not reverse Your own stupid arguments and tell that they were mine.
> 
> Give us simply a proof that they are not operational besides being seen not only at CAC, besides several J-10Bs flying around in full serials. PROOF and not again these repeated claims of Your wishes !! Even worse, don't start personal attacks if You don't have any arguments left.
> 
> Deino


Oh really? JH-7 is basically a bomber, even idiot will know JH-7 can't participate in top gun competition as it cant out turn flanker or J-10. J-7 is an old fighter and lack of EW suite puts it in disadvantage,not worth participating.

It is you simply cant argue with me. J-10B/C supposed to be a premier advanced PLAAF fighter. If it has commission and served in PLAAF, why it didn't participate in China top gun competition.

Please dont drag in irrelevant things like JH-7 or J-7 or Q-5. We all know they are not premier fighter and not able to participate the competition.

Answer me why J-10B/C did not participate in the competition? The answer is it has not enter service yet and waiting for new engine. Or you have better explanantion? Care to share?


----------



## Deino

I really think You either should learn to argue or should take a break in posting here.

Ask Yourself: did so far each and every J-10-regiment take part in such exercise ? And if not - surely not - why then do You think they are "operational" too, even if they did not take part ?

IMO it's simply that the J-10B is too new to take part this year ... so maybe next time but I really don't understand what this has to do with the WS-10B being operational on the J-10B or not.

I really have that strange feeling, You are obsessed, You don't want to see the facts and You are simply able to take a black and white view: Don't You think there are more reasons than the engine issue.

So please stop ending each and every post with "J-10B has not entered service yet and waiting for new engine" regardless all other evidence.

But if You like keep on dreaming ...


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> I really think You either should learn to argue or should take a break in posting here.
> 
> Ask Yourself: did so far each and every J-10-regiment take part in such exercise ? And if not - surely not - why then do You think they are "operational" too, even if they did not take part ?
> 
> IMO it's simply that the J-10B is too new to take part this year ... so maybe next time but I really don't understand what this has to do with the WS-10B being operational on the J-10B or not.
> 
> I really have that strange feeling, You are obsessed, You don't want to see the facts and You are simply able to take a black and white view: Don't You think there are more reasons than the engine issue.
> 
> So please stop ending each and every post with "J-10B has not entered service yet and waiting for new engine" regardless all other evidence.
> 
> But if You like keep on dreaming ...



That is nonsense. You claimed J-10B with serial number is long spotted last year. It is not that new if it has commissioned already. As a premier fighter, it shall every right participate in Top gun competition to futher elaborate for the doctrine. But it didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

I leave this discussion now, since either You are not willing or able to discuss.
But do us a favour ... learn to argue by posting proof and not propaganda.


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> I leave this discussion now, since either You are not willing or able to discuss.
> But do us a favour ... learn to argue by posting proof and not propaganda.


The one without proof is you. You simply can't provide any point or proof and just try to get out of this embarrassing dilemma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

O.k. .. let's try it this way: we both have different opinions and none of us can proof it since the PLAAF or any other official source will surely not "proof" any of our both claims ... so let other's decide, what's at least the most likely or probable "fact":


*My arguments for the "opinion" the J-10B is in operational service already:*
- we have seen now about 76 J-10B powered by AL-31FN series 3 - an upgrade of a proven engine on the J-10A - several of them with clearly identified serials ...
- we have several reports - unconfirmed and non-official - however we have them of already three to four operational units and this fits nicely to the number of spotted aircraft.
- the WS-10B is surely the foreseen final engine, but why should the PLAAF do not use AL-31FN-powered J-10B, if there are already and still hundreds of AL-31FN-powered J-10As ?
- IMO there is truly no need for any type to take part on an exercise to be "declared" operational and only then to be declared operational.
- IMO the absence of an official confirmation is not the proof for the opposite (see: even if we don't have an official confirmation about the J-16, the new bomber or other "secret" projects, we are almost sure that they exist)


*Your arguments for the "opinion" the J-10B is in NOT operational service already:*
- the WS-10B is the foreseen final engine and the PLAAF will not use any of the more than 76 build AL-31FN-powered J-10B until the WS-10B is ready ....
- the more than 76 so far build J-10B will have to wait ...
- the clearly identified serials and reports of three to four operational units are no argument.
- the J-10B did not take part on an exercise and as such is not "declared" operational



Maybe we should do a poll to decide but again I really do not understand Your logic ! ... by this logic, neither the J-16 or J-15 is operational and by the way, did You notice, what unit won the Golden Helmet contest this year ?? A fighter bomber unit equipped with the Su-30MKK (alias the 3. Division).


----------



## cnleio

Some PLAAF J-10A ACE pilots
















The ACE 'Golden Helmet'

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA armed helo pilot helmet














Foreign armed helo pilot helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN gun shoot from FFG & DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
 9


----------



## T-55

Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

A busy day on PLAN CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T-55

cnleio said:


> A busy day on PLAN CV-16
> 
> View attachment 283468
> View attachment 283469
> View attachment 283470
> View attachment 283471
> View attachment 283472
> View attachment 283473
> View attachment 283474


^^^More photos
































Video

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nang2

Early this year, there was a photo that showed a new light tank. Anyone got any news on that one?


----------



## cnleio

nang2 said:


> Early this year, there was a photo that showed a new light tank. Anyone got any news on that one?


No new photo ... still under testing, it seems not equiped by PLA Army yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China latest type093B nuclear attack submarine launched







HAPPY NEW YEAR 2016
Mr Leio need go dinner in brother's home and in friend's home , recent days not in PDF. Anyways Happy New Year 2016 to everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

New year PLAAF J-10A flight ... J-10A is a sensitive fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T-55

Flag raising ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Which cockipit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blue Marlin

This CCTV capture confirms that at least one of the three Ukrainian IL-78 Midas air refueling tankers is operational. Still, the overall PLAAF tanker fleet is fairly small, consists of an additional 12 H-6U (H-6 mod). This small fleet is capable of supporting a limited set of air operations but not a sustained campaign.


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> This CCTV capture confirms that at least one of the three Ukrainian IL-78 Midas air refueling tankers is operational. Still, the overall PLAAF tanker fleet is fairly small, consists of an additional 12 H-6U (H-6 mod). This small fleet is capable of supporting a limited set of air operations but not a sustained campaign.


The poor China, bought many 2nd-hand IL-76 from Russia and IL-78 from Ukraine to increase PLAAF's tanker fleet ... the only solution is building more Y-20 in China

A new Y-20 take off

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blue Marlin

cnleio said:


> The poor China, bought many 2nd-hand IL-76 from Russia and IL-78 from Ukraine to increase PLAAF's tanker fleet ... the only solution is building more Y-20 in China
> 
> A new Y-20 take off
> View attachment 284947


give it about 5 more years and they will be fully mature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Tactical exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Blue Marlin said:


> give it about 5 more years and they will be fully mature



2016, it will commission into service and start mass serial production.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

Beast said:


> 2016, it will commission into service and start mass serial production.


which engine are you refering to?


----------



## Beast

Blue Marlin said:


> which engine are you refering to?


WS-18, uprated thrust license production of D-30KP2 engine





Engine is not a problem for Y-20 since we no need to ferry 65tons tank monster around. Out heaviest tank is only 54tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

15 years of J-10 family evolution 









1990 Soviet Navy vs 2015 Russia Navy
*Only the strong economy can support building a strong Navy,Navy need huge money.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

This post to commemorate the most respectful Chinese leader what i can know --- P.M Zhou En Lai (1898.3.5 ~ 1976.1.8)

Behind the great leader, there's a strong & powerful new China.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

The big @ss of CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nang2

cnleio said:


> The big @ss of CV-16
> View attachment 285733


Big fat @ss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sheik

cnleio said:


> This post to commemorate the most respectful Chinese leader what i can know --- P.M Zhou En Lai (1898.3.5 ~ 1976.1.8)
> 
> Behind the great leader, there's a strong & powerful new China.
> View attachment 285720
> 
> View attachment 285721
> 
> View attachment 285724
> 
> View attachment 285722
> 
> View attachment 285723
> 
> View attachment 285725
> 
> View attachment 285726
> 
> View attachment 285727



The last three pictures are saying: 这盛世，如你所愿！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

XiaoYaoZi said:


> ....




These images are simply amazing, incredible ... any info on how recent they are ??

Since they show a yellow Y-20 ... would be nice to know if this is an older image showing 785 or already another bird.

By the way, what's the original link / source where You found them ? ... I know the Z-20 image I full size, so I assume the others are also available larger.

Deino


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Deino said:


> These images are simply amazing, incredible ... any info on how recent they are ??
> 
> Since they show a yellow Y-20 ... would be nice to know if this is an older image showing 785 or already another bird.
> 
> By the way, what's the original link / source where You found them ? ... I know the Z-20 image I full size, so I assume the others are also available larger.
> 
> Deino


According to the poster, it is recent. I have changed the photos, the poster posted some smaller ones before. One yellow Y-20 is no.786 or 788.
一下午见了三种20！！！爽爽爽（附渣图）-空军版-超级大本营军事论坛-最具影响力军事论坛 -

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Thank You so much !

IMO it looks indeed like Y-20 786 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Deino said:


> Thank You so much !
> 
> IMO it looks indeed like Y-20 786 !


"C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\桌面\IMG_20160108_163102"
The photos should be taken on 2016.01.08, in Shaanxi Yan Lang.
The J-20 of these photos is No.2002, do you agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

XiaoYaoZi said:


>


I magnified the picture with the J-20 in it. It says "2004." Is this the first solid sighting of the J-20 "2004"?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Martian2 said:


> I magnified the picture with the J-20 in it. It says "2004." Is this the first solid sighting of the J-20 "2004"?


Emm, if you are right, it should be first time that No.2004 J20 was seen. Or they have repainted the number 2002 to 2004?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

XiaoYaoZi said:


> Emm, if you are right, it should be first time that No.2004 J20 was seen. Or they have repainted the number 2002 to 2004?




No, we have already several images ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Deino said:


> No, we have already several images ...
> 
> View attachment 286104
> View attachment 286105
> View attachment 286106
> View attachment 286107


I first see it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> View attachment 286119
> View attachment 286120
> View attachment 286121
> View attachment 286122
> View attachment 286123
> View attachment 286124
> View attachment 286125




Interesting ! Does anyone know to what unit these forces are assigned ?

Deino


----------



## cirr

Photos showing mysterious equipments of Strategic Support Force service of PLA

央视探访解放军战略支援部队 某型神秘装备曝光_军事频道_凤凰网

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Reform of the Central Military Commission

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

T-55 said:


> Reform of the Central Military Commission ...




Thanks ... however I'm abit surprised, this chart does not look "streamlined" or slimmer !??

By the way do we already have information about the geographical composition of the future five Strategic Regions ?

Deino


----------



## T-55

Deino said:


> Thanks ... however I'm abit surprised, this chart does not look "streamlined" or slimmer !??
> 
> By the way do we already have information about the geographical composition of the future five Strategic Regions ?
> 
> Deino


I found,only thous news about reforms:
China Announces Important Military Reforms Guidelines- Implications | South Asia Analysis Group
China's new Central Military Commission organ established - China Military Online
The Logic Behind China’s Military Reforms | The Diplomat
Xi urges reorganized military organs to focus on winning wars - CCTV News - CCTV.com English
I hope it helps,if someone have more info please post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Missile loading (PL-12 & PL-8)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

We'r the TEAM, the crews on CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

We'r the TEAM, the crews on CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF ACE pilots combat training
“金头盔”为何总是青睐他们- 中国空军网

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF ACE pilots combat training

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks ... however I'm abit surprised, this chart does not look "streamlined" or slimmer !??
> 
> By the way do we already have information about the geographical composition of the future five Strategic Regions ?
> 
> Deino



The 4 general departments of the PLA used to have 43 secondary departments。Now there are ONLY 15 departments、commissions and offices under the Central Military Commission。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Some PLAAF painting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Some PLAAF painting

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> The 4 general departments of the PLA used to have 43 secondary departments。Now there are ONLY 15 departments、commissions and offices under the Central Military Commission。




Thanks ... and regarding a map, do You have any information ?


----------



## yusheng

one secret unit





a rocket ? no, it is a chinese new torpedo, believe it not.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55

Snipers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Old posters
1954








1974




1978




Year unknown

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> View attachment 286640
> 
> a rocket ? no, it is a chinese new torpedo, believe it not.


Is that *Yu-8* VLS-launched rocket-boost anti-sub torpedo ... current type054A FFG equiped ?



The little 'Ranger' lead the way

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sheik

cnleio said:


> Is that *Yu-8* VLS-launched rocket-boost anti-sub torpedo ... current type054A FFG equiped ?
> 
> 
> 
> The little 'Ranger' lead the way



Page 100! Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

cnleio said:


> Is that *Yu-8* VLS-launched rocket-boost anti-sub torpedo ... current type054A FFG equiped ?



ithinkso.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> ithinkso.
> 
> View attachment 286700


According to the photo displayed, my friend it looks like VLS-launched a new supercavitation torpedo, not the Yu-8.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng

cnleio said:


> According to the photo displayed, my friend it looks like VLS-launched a new supercavitation torpedo, not the Yu-8.


it is possible，yu8 or other.
but have you ever thought that a rocket in a torpedo?
a rocket in torpedo like sub launching missle under water.
just look the picture carefully.

and by the way, it is said there is supercavitation submarine existing. it takes two hours from China to US under the water.
believe it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> it is possible，yu8 or other.
> but have you ever thought that a rocket in a torpedo?
> a rocket in torpedo like sub launching missle under water.


We already saw photos of rocket-boost torpedo in this thread, search the Yu-8 on type054A's VLS cell ... it's the one, not new toy in PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

@cnleio @Martian2 @dy1022 @T-55 @yusheng, @sheik and et al.

Can Someone help me Translate about it, or give some explanation about Picture above. 
I cannot read it, cause it in Chinese Mandarin Languange.

I think that's some of New Chinese Autoloader system, that have Ammo bustle in the back of turret so, if Penetrate The Tank will not blown up like T-72 Older version.
Maybe New Type99A2 Autoloader system?

Thanks Very Much

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Daniel808 said:


> @cnleio @Martian2 @dy1022 @T-55 @yusheng, @sheik and et al.
> 
> Can Someone help me Translate about it, or give some explanation about Picture above.
> I cannot read it, cause it in Chinese Mandarin Languange.
> 
> I think that's some of New Chinese Autoloader system, that have Ammo bustle in the back of turret so, if Penetrate The Tank will not blown up like T-72 Older version.
> Maybe New Type99A2 Autoloader system?
> 
> Thanks Very Much


Sorry can't help about translation,I don't speak Chinese.My conclusion about picture is that on the right is new autoloader,that separates powder charge from projectile.You can see that projectiles are in body of tank and powder charge in hull.Left side of pictures show what happen in T-72 when powder charge is ignited.This are my assumptions and conclusions by just watching picture,so I may be wrong.For example autoloader used now:




If someone has time to translate picture it would be of great help,thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Daniel808 said:


> Can Someone help me Translate about it, or give some explanation about Picture above.
> I cannot read it, cause it in Chinese Mandarin Languange.
> 
> I think that's some of New Chinese Autoloader system, that have Ammo bustle in the back of turret so, if Penetrate The Tank will not blown up like T-72 Older version.
> Maybe New Type99A2 Autoloader system?
> 
> Thanks Very Much


The map says the warhead of APFSDS (projectile) store in auto-loader, but the propellant store in ammo chamber at the back of type99A turret. The auto-loader take projectile + propellant from two different places, propellant storaged at back of tank turret can reduce rate of ammo burning, safter than both in auto-loader.

new China APFSDS = Projectile + Propellant

















Made in China APFSDS





the new





the old







Anyways there isn't best solution to avoid ammo burning inside tank when hit from outside, even M1 can't ... just reduce the rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China Type99A MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China Type99A MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

T-55 said:


> Sorry can't help about translation,I don't speak Chinese.My conclusion about picture is that on the right is new autoloader,that separates powder charge from projectile.You can see that projectiles are in body of tank and powder charge in hull.Left side of pictures show what happen in T-72 when powder charge is ignited.This are my assumptions and conclusions by just watching picture,so I may be wrong.For example autoloader used now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has time to translate picture it would be of great help,thanks.



Yes, I think same with you. But, I am not Sure.

Sorry, I thought you are Chinese. Thanks, bro.





cnleio said:


> The map says the warhead of APFSDS (projectile) store in auto-loader, but the propellant store in ammo chamber at the back of type99A turret. The auto-loader take projectile + propellant from two different places, propellant storaged at back of tank turret can reduce rate of ammo burning, safter than both in auto-loader.
> 
> new China APFSDS = Projectile + Propellant
> View attachment 287122
> View attachment 287123
> 
> View attachment 287119
> 
> View attachment 287120
> 
> 
> 
> Made in China APFSDS
> View attachment 287121
> 
> 
> the new
> View attachment 287125
> 
> 
> the old
> View attachment 287124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways there isn't best solution to avoid ammo burning inside tank when hit from outside, even M1 can't ... just reduce the rate.
> View attachment 287126



Thanks so much for your time to explain it, bro. @cnleio 

So the Projectile and Propellant is in Different place.
Yes, at least it can reduce the chance to blown up, Not Vulnerable anymore like T-72 Older Version.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China developing new light tank (105mm gun)


















CGI of new light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

HELLO 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## nang2

cnleio said:


> China developing new light tank (105mm gun)
> View attachment 287207
> 
> View attachment 287206
> 
> View attachment 287208
> 
> View attachment 287209
> 
> 
> 
> CGI of new light tank
> View attachment 287210
> 
> View attachment 287211


Finally! It has been a long while.


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

093B 093

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu

JL-2 launchers inside 094

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tiqiu

DF-21D combat flow chart 





Chinese Ocean reconnaissance satellite(SAR)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

ZTZ99A / ZBD04A / ZBL09, PLA Army main armored vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

Type 92B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

XiaoYaoZi said:


> Type 92B


Good-looking face, my friend.
The type92B sounds like the update project for current PLA type92 6x6 IFV, isn't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

cnleio said:


> Good-looking face, my friend.
> The type92B sounds like the update project for current PLA type92 6x6 IFV, isn't it ?


Yes, it may not be called type 92B, but it will surely replace the old type 92.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Today is the wage payment

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55

J-20




Gyrocopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

yusheng said:


> View attachment 288223
> View attachment 288224
> View attachment 288225
> View attachment 288226
> 
> 
> View attachment 288230
> View attachment 288231
> View attachment 288232



I think that its time to ditch the blue camo - its just rediculous. It stands out like the blue helmets worn by U.N soldiers.

When lots of soldiers are seen from a distance, they actually look like smurfs dotting the landscape.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## T-55

Highland outpost in mountains of Tien Shan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

New light tank

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

nang2 said:


> Finally! It has been a long while.


Latest photo, light tank ... delete, already posted.



Recent Army new armoured vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

XiaoYaoZi said:


> New light tank



Rare front view。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LowPost

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I think that its time to ditch the blue camo - its just rediculous. It stands out like the blue helmets worn by U.N soldiers.
> 
> When lots of soldiers are seen from a distance, they actually look like smurfs dotting the landscape.



I read in Sino Defence Forum that recently, the PLA seems to be experimenting with a new doctrine including general expeditionary operations, meaning that the Marines might select additional camouflage pattern at their discretion and depending on their operational environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15











Airforce J-10C

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine Corps training in XinJiang, Part I
海军陆战队新疆寒训开展沙漠戈壁72小时连续对抗

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine Corps training in XinJiang, Part II
海军陆战队赴新疆沙漠戈壁寒训的队员按照“去营区化体现野战化、去教练化瞄准实战化、由适应性向检验性转变”的训练模式，充分利用严寒天候条件和荒漠地貌环境，以实战的标准练战术、练意志、练协同。连日来，海军陆特战部队开展了抗寒训练、轻武器射击、班组战术和雪地防护与伪装等课目训练，掀起寒区练兵热潮。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kuge

why did the marine troop train on land instead on waters?


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine Corps training in XinJiang, Part III
海军数千名 陆战特战官兵立体投送到新疆某训练基地，跨越几千公里，气温下降几十度！在冰雪覆盖的严寒条件下，他们紧紧围绕“吃、住、走、藏、打”进行实战化训练，实兵、实弹、合成、对抗。






























kuge said:


> why did the marine troop train on land instead on waters?


Both Marine Corps and Airborne Corps r the attacking unit ... all units will join combat training in XinJiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine Corps training on waters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marine Corps training on warship
大海茫茫，波光粼粼，靶标如同一叶扁舟随着涌浪上下起伏。“射击！”随着特战分队指挥员兰正武一声令下，重机枪特战队员迅速射击，目标周围溅起一个个一米多高的水柱。当地时间1月16日上午，海军第二十二批护航编队完成第907批东行船舶护航任务后，在亚丁湾东部某海域组织特战队员进行海上实弹射击，这是第二十二批护航编队新年以来首次组织的实弹射击训练。特战队员全副武装一字排开，先后使用重机枪、步枪、狙击枪、特种枪等采用多种射击姿势对靶标进行射击，锻炼了特战队员精确打击和快反能力。(彭海 张海龙 黄亮)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN type052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

Any Photos about Logistical Forces in China Army, bro?
@cnleio @T-55 @Arryn 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Why soldier drill in ghillie suit in Xinjiang, did they didn't have desert camo? Nice pictures BTW, keep 'em coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> Why soldier drill in ghillie suit in Xinjiang, did they didn't have desert camo? Nice pictures BTW, keep 'em coming.


There r XinJiang Gobi, not the desert ... Ghillite suit is OKay we can see many desert plants on the ground.








Daniel808 said:


> Any Photos about Logistical Forces in China Army, bro?
> @cnleio @T-55 @Arryn
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, my friend ... recent days busy for new job in BYD Auto ... no many time like before to update new photos.




China "CV90", ZBD-04A IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF HQ-9 anti-aircraft training
2016年1月29日，空军导弹某旅开展应急机动快反演练，官兵飞奔战位，快速装填导弹，部队进入一级战备值班状态。春节前夕，该旅积极创新战法训法，与航空兵密切协同，先后开展快速投入战斗、区域性大跨度转移等演练，锤炼战斗人员的应急处置能力，提高部队全天候区域防空作战能力。


























.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN shore-to-ship missile force training
1月中下旬，北海舰队某岸导团组织4个岸导突击群全员全装赴不同地域，展开为期5天的野外驻训。训练不设预案，全程穿插对陆防御、防空袭、防核生化、战伤救护、阵地消防、缺员破损和装备应急抢修等战术课目演练，锤炼部队严寒条件下全程对抗和快速反应能力。（王光杰）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Flying Army, PLA building the Air Assault Division

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

> China "CV90", ZBD-04A IFV
> View attachment 291378



I want to see pics of Type 04B IFV！！！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army type99A tank fleet training
10点钟方向发现敌坦克群全连瞄准自由射击...... @Daniel808

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> Highland outpost in mountains of Tien Shan


The box they watching ... it's China 'BeiDou' GPS terminal device for PLA soldier.










Below is 1st-gen PLA 'BeiDou' GPS terminal device ... the latest version device no photo, the big difference it's China BeiDou can send text message via terminal devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yantong1980

cnleio said:


> There r XinJiang Gobi, not the desert ... Ghillite suit is OKay we can see many desert plants on the ground.



Thanks for info, Leio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

CZ-5 in HaiNan






CZ-7

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

XinJiang Armed Police training
2月3日，新疆博尔塔拉蒙古自治州公安边防支队将部队拉动至边境山区，在近零下20摄氏度的低温天气中训练队伍，通过边境捕歼、雪地突击、野外狙击等科目的训练，锤炼部队全天候、全地域处突维稳能力，震慑违法犯罪，确保节日期间边境地区安全稳定。张佳 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

cnleio said:


> PLA Army type99A tank fleet training
> 10点钟方向发现敌坦克群全连瞄准自由射击...... @Daniel808
> 
> View attachment 291770
> View attachment 291771
> View attachment 291773
> View attachment 291774
> View attachment 291775
> View attachment 291776



Thanks so much for the pictures @cnleio 
My Favorite Main Battle Tank 

btw, there is a Rumor in 2015, that New Version of Type 99A2 MBT will use New Gun.
Cannot wait for that

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yantong1980

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures @cnleio
> My Favorite Main Battle Tank
> 
> btw, there is a Rumor in 2015, that New Version of Type 99A2 MBT will use New Gun.
> Cannot wait for that
> 
> View attachment 293048



Not simply artillery gun, look huge with longer barrel. 155?


----------



## cnleio

CV16










KJ-200 AWACS






Navy HHQ-16






Army HQ-16










Marine PLZ-07B 122mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Daniel808 said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures @cnleio
> My Favorite Main Battle Tank
> 
> btw, there is a Rumor in 2015, that New Version of Type 99A2 MBT will use New Gun.
> Cannot wait for that
> 
> View attachment 293048



Where did you hear this rumor?


----------



## Daniel808

yantong1980 said:


> Not simply artillery gun, look huge with longer barrel. 155?



125 mm.


> While the multipurpose cannon is currently mounted on a towed carriage, several characteristics suggest that it is intended in use for enclosed spaces (IE tank turrets).





SinoSoldier said:


> Where did you hear this rumor?



From here, Half year ago.
China Builds the World's Fastest Tank Gun, Then Tries to Hide It | Popular Science

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2016 Lunar New Year








Navy J-15 flying







Airforce new J-10C fly

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

CCTV news show PLAAF already equiped J-16、J-10B/C mass production version fighters

PLAAF J-16










PLAAF J-10B taking off






PLAAF J-11B and J-10S

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

They should build a helicopter landing pad. Look at them, just live in a very remote cold place and have to walk far away to get food. A heli is definitely needed.


----------



## cnleio

China ChengDu J-20 N.o2101 stealth fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

JUSTICE & TRUTH, Only in the range of the cannon (today ICBM)

China display DF-31A ICBM training
千里冰封的北国，一支神秘的部队悄然出动，他们要去执行一个特殊的任务。冰天雪地里，驾驶神秘大型拖挂车的战士们如何应对各种艰难险阻？发令员又如何准确发布一道道指令，顺利完成导弹发射前的复杂而精确的操作？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China display DF-31A ICBM launching

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

cnleio said:


> China display DF-31A ICBM launching
> 
> View attachment 294311
> View attachment 294312
> View attachment 294313
> View attachment 294314
> View attachment 294315
> View attachment 294316
> View attachment 294317
> View attachment 294318


It is very old DF-31 not DF-31A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZTZ-99A and ZBD-04A 











More new J-10B/C fighters join PLAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ahtan_china

Brainsucker said:


> They should build a helicopter landing pad. Look at them, just live in a very remote cold place and have to walk far away to get food. A heli is definitely needed.


No way. The helicopter can not face the strong wind.


----------



## cnleio

XiaoYaoZi said:


> It is very old DF-31 not DF-31A


Who is next ??? 

DF-41 ! New JUSTICE & TRUTH from China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Nuclear China, DF missile family incoming

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Type99A MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF H-6K bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PeaceKeeper

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

2月24日，第1集团军某陆航旅组织部队开展超低空编队飞行训练。连日来，该旅着眼担负使命任务，对超低空、超气象、超远距离等险难课目进行极限飞行，提高部队实战能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China VLS cruise missile submarines building (type09III-B & type09IV)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## T-55

H-6 and crew

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

T-55 said:


> H-6 and crew
> ....


 

Nice ... since these older A-models are not from a regular bomber regiment, but from the Harbin Flight College, 2. Training Brigade ... here's another one showing the new 1x2x-serials even if most have still their original numbers (from the 8. Bomber Division).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

J-10A fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA PLZ-05 155mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Uyghur pilots flying JH-7A bomber/fighter in XinJiang

早春时节，天山南北依然冰雪覆盖，天寒地冻。正在西部战区空军航空兵某旅跨昼夜飞行训练现场采访的记者，被一对英俊潇洒的维吾尔族兄弟飞行员深深吸引。他们是维吾尔族表兄弟；他们热爱祖国、挚爱飞行；他们是第一批由歼击机改装歼轰机的维吾尔族三代机飞行员。
　　2006年高考前，尼加提·库尔西参加空军招飞，如愿走进军营。两年后，表弟法尔彼·阿里木也通过空军招飞层层选拔，光荣入伍。公共理论、飞行理论、初教机、高教机……面对艰苦的院校飞行学习训练，两兄弟咬牙坚持，分别以优异成绩在同批学员中第一批放单飞。
　　2012年底，尼加提·库尔西调到该旅改装某新型战机。凑巧的是，一年后，法尔彼·阿里木也分到了这个旅。两兄弟在同一座军营重逢，既意外，又惊喜。作为首批由歼击机改装歼轰机的维吾尔族三代机飞行员，两兄弟苦学理论、苦练精飞，还常聚在一起分享训练感悟，交流飞行心得。
　　“梦想是在脚踏实地中实现的。”两兄弟对记者说，他俩要努力淬火历练，不断提高空战能力，争取早日成为王牌飞行员。(王莉 杨松松 特约记者刘应华摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Uyghur pilots flying JH-7A bomber/fighter in XinJiang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Loser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Loser


Doesn't look like the same new light tank ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

More type99A (ZTZ99A) MBT mass producing in China

CCTV news show PLA type99A MBT produce line !

















PLA type99A MBT photos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

New uniforms for naval aviation maintenance crew
































More:Новая униформа техсостава морской авиации - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Did 99 has APS or jammer like Russian Shtora? If it has what the name of system?


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> Did 99 has APS or jammer like Russian Shtora? If it has what the name of system?


Since type99 MBT including new type99A, China tanks equiped the lazer jammer on turret ... today type99A has latest version at the same position.




















China ever designed a jammer as same as Russian Shtora on a special prototype of type96 MBT, but not equiped by PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Many PLA type99A MBTs on training

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF main fighter J-11B

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

USA and PLA Part I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

USA and PLA Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

USA and PLA Part III

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China "Attack-I" UAV produce line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China "Attack-I" UAV produce line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China "Attack-I" UAV lauching missile to destroy the target

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China "Attack-I" UAV lauching missile to destroy the target

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China "Attack-I" UAV lauching missile to destroy the target

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

*Improved Version of VT-4 MBT / MBT-3000*

It appears a few design changes have been made to:
1) Headlights
2) Side skirts
3) Turret add-on armor now resembles that of Type-99
4) Grenade dispensers have been relocated
*5) New Commander sight from Type-99A2*
6) No remote weapons station on this version
*7) Added a milli-wave ballistic radar for Active Self Defence System.*
8) an Addition of some sort of (optical) sensor assembly atop the turret between the hatches
9) Re-designed undercarriage structure
*10) Additional sensors assemblies can be seen in each turret frontal corner (Possibly cameras and/or milli-wave radars for active self-defense System?)*
11) an Unknown sensor on the turret (highlighted with green box).

These are the differences I can spot. If you see more, please point them out.

*Improved Version of VT-4 MBT / MBT-3000 Photos*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Daniel808 said:


> *Improved Version of VT-4 MBT / MBT-3000*
> 
> It appears a few design changes have been made to:
> 1) Headlights
> 2) Side skirts
> 3) Turret add-on armor now resembles that of Type-99
> 4) Grenade dispensers have been relocated
> *5) New Commander sight from Type-99A2*
> 6) No remote weapons station on this version
> *7) Added a milli-wave ballistic radar for Active Self Defence System.*
> 8) an Addition of some sort of (optical) sensor assembly atop the turret between the hatches
> 9) Re-designed undercarriage structure
> *10) Additional sensors assemblies can be seen in each turret frontal corner (Possibly cameras and/or milli-wave radars for active self-defense System?)*
> 11) an Unknown sensor on the turret (highlighted with green box).
> 
> These are the differences I can spot. If you see more, please point them out.
> 
> *Improved Version of VT-4 MBT / MBT-3000 Photos*


MBT-3000 not install lazer jammer, but type99 and type99A MBT has it on the turret =)


PLA type96 MBT






PLA type99 MBT






PLA type99A MBT






China MBT-3000






China new light tank - Project A










China new light tank - Project B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Project A - new light tank prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Project B - new light tank prototype

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Chinese Tanks are not looking cool, we could have design and make it look more ferocious and devastator. Personally I like better Israel tank's look


----------



## nang2

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Chinese Tanks are not looking cool, we could have design and make it look more ferocious and devastator. Personally I like better Israel tank's look


In actual battle, nobody gives a damn about how you look.


----------



## cnleio

nang2 said:


> In actual battle, nobody gives a damn about how you look.


HAHA ... the quantity determines the war result, not good-looking.


N.o174, 3rd type052D DDG in PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA PLZ-05 155mm SPH training

近日，陆军第21集团军某炮兵旅训练场马达轰鸣，火炮驾驶员李文煦驾驭某新型自行火炮翻土岭、过弹坑，一个极限转弯后疾速冲向预定地域，再次刷新了该型自行火炮的驾驶记录。该旅副旅长陈保峰介绍说：“这是他们积极挖掘新装备极限性能，提升部队实战化训练水平带来的可喜成果。”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

nang2 said:


> In actual battle, nobody gives a damn about how you look.



Don't underestimate the first impression that you will offer to Generals or soldiers that will operate the machines, ugly machine will have ugly consequence, in case of China, our soldiers just don't have the choice but to accept what our military industry can offer: let take an example and assuming the equal potential of Z-19 and Commanche, if Chinese pilot have the choice, which one they will pick up?










Take another example of the care, any car can transport from point A to point B but why people are look for nice cool look car?


----------



## cnleio

Deck of CV16








HJ-9 ATGM


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Aviation training

春天来了，正是人们出门踏青的大好时光，人们结伴到郊外游春赏景，边欣赏自然风光，边观赏名胜古迹，甚是惬意，那些整天与武器装备相伴的兵哥哥也“不甘寂寞”，这不，他们驾驶武装直升机来“踏”青了，想和兵哥哥一样在空中观赏春光吗？那就赶紧来参军啊，春光算什么，四季美景任你看。


----------



## nang2

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Don't underestimate the first impression that you will offer to Generals or soldiers that will operate the machines, ugly machine will have ugly consequence, in case of China, our soldiers just don't have the choice but to accept what our military industry can offer: let take an example and assuming the equal potential of Z-19 and Commanche, if Chinese pilot have the choice, which one they will pick up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take another example of the care, any car can transport from point A to point B but why people are look for nice cool look car?


This is the mentality of salesmen, not of soilders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

nang2 said:


> This is the mentality of salesmen, not of soilders.



it's not just a mentality of a salesman, it should be also a mandatory mentality of a designer to create the best looking design for their soldiers beside the functionality and performance: a cool looking design will sent a clear message to soldiers that our the newly weapons or machines are not only modernized but inspire fear to the enemy, the psychological factor is very important.


----------



## cnleio

ZTL-11 with 105mm gun joint PLA Army

4月1日，第65集团军某旅利用新装备列装的时机，隆重举行授装仪式，强化官兵管装爱装意识。原俊敏摄
















ZTL-11 on military parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Army type99 MBTs training

4月6日，第16集团军某装甲旅把部队拉到山林地展开实战化训练，锤炼部队作战能力。图为坦克分队实施山地机动训练。 董天渠摄




















Army ZBD-04A IFVs training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Airforce Airborne ZBD-03 light IFVs training

近日，空降兵某部将战车分队拉至陌生地域，展开复杂条件下协同训练考核，检验部队实战化训练水平。（袁文涛）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

J-15 fighters training on deck of Navy CV16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Life on the deck of Navy CV16 

航母甲板被称为“世界上最危险的4.5英亩”。 在辽宁舰的“ 4 . 5 英亩”上，有一批身着红、紫、棕、黄、绿等多种颜色工作服的官兵，他们如同一道道美丽的彩虹，将冰冷的航母甲板点缀得生机盎然。他们就是海军辽宁舰航空部门和舰载航空兵部队机务大队的官兵。（宋雯）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Y-20








Army HQ-9 long-range SAM loading
大漠戈壁，黄沙滚滚。近日，来自多个战区的数支地空导弹部队集结于某空军基地开展实战化演练。图为官兵正在进行导弹吊装训练。（何晓闽摄）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Army type96A MBT shoot 1.8km distance moving target

东部战区陆军第12集团军装甲旅96A坦克对1800米外动对动射击打的真准

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Photos of Airforce vs HQ-9 air-defence missiles, Part I

蓝方低空突袭，红方机动设伏；红方组合拳出击，蓝方强电磁干扰……西北戈壁大漠某地，一场“红蓝”对抗演练正在紧张进行。演兵场上，中部战区空军导弹某旅官兵一次次挑战难题，一次次取得新的突破。自该旅换装某新型防空武器系统以来，上高原、入戈壁、进沙漠、赴沿海，不断在任务中磨炼砥砺战斗力，连续5年被评为军事训练一级单位。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Photos of Airforce vs HQ-9 air-defence missiles, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Photos of Airforce vs HQ-9 air-defence missiles, Part III

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Photos of Airforce vs HQ-9 air-defence missiles, Part IV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Navy 'Zubr' LCAC and MotherShip

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China buiding WZ-19 armed helos with millimeter-wave radar















WZ-10 night training
4月14日，北部战区陆军某陆航团组织多机型夜间飞行、野外起降、机群编队等实战化课目训练，锤炼部队全天候作战能力。图为某型武装直升机黑夜紧急起飞。何兵摄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Army WZ-10 and WZ-19 armed helos training together

4月15日，第54集团军某陆航团为铸牢官兵打仗意识，提升飞行员飞行技能，连续进行超低空混合编队突击、双机隐蔽接敌等实战课目训练，从难从严锤炼部队打仗本领。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Army armed helos training in XinJiang Mi-171, WZ-9, WZ-10 and WZ-19 flying together

4月15日，新疆军区某陆航旅组织部队大机群、跨昼夜协同训练，对组织指挥、特情处置、空中战术编队转换、全要素保障等作战基本环节进行了全面检验，重点围绕紧急战斗出动、多机型编队、夜间火力打击等战术内容进行了训练。


----------



## cnleio

Army airland training

4月12日，东部战区陆军某旅联合某陆航部队在陌生地域组织机降协同对抗演练，检验部队垂直打击能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Army airland night training

4月16日，东部战区陆军某陆航团联合某部开展跨昼夜机降协同训练，锤炼部队打赢能力。图为跨昼夜机降协同。肖庆明摄


----------



## cnleio

HQ-9

4月17日，雪后初霁。一场地空导弹兵实弹战术演习在某地拉开战幕。一枚枚国产某新型地空导弹腾空而起，划出一道道美丽的弧线。此次演习将全面检验地空导弹部队“撤、走、进、打，吃、住、管、藏”的实战本领。图为中部战区空军导弹某师“一等功营”正在发射导弹。何晓闽摄


----------



## cnleio

Army WZ-10 training

4月17日，第1集团军某陆航旅组织多机种大机群飞往数千公里外的陌生海域进行高强度实战化训练，锤炼部队超低空掠海飞行、远距离兵力投送、多机种协同攻击等作战能力。（张欢朋）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Top-attack ATGM







China new light tank CGI with 125mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

New ATGM for export?


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> New ATGM for export?


Poly export's ATGM


----------



## cnleio

China Top-attack ATGMs







*PLA HJ-12*












*TS-01 (Poly export)*



















*PLA HJ-10*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

cnleio said:


> China Top-attack ATGMs
> View attachment 302945


这位是范总兵？


----------



## cnleio

China latest version J-31 stealth fighter already out in ShenYang, CGI first later will see photos

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

China latest version J-31 stealth fighter already out in ShenYang, CGI first later will see photos

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## fgdi iuoy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fgdi iuoy

Thanks for supporting kiss

Asia ruled by Asians
It is not for Americans

Here is another video
about China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CCP

target tokyo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China type039B AIP sub's side sonar system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


>


122mm MLRS


----------



## cnleio

Navy HQ-10 missile launching







Navy type056 corvette & command room photos from CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Navy type056 corvette & command room photos from CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF KJ-500 AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China CZ-5 in HaiNan island, ready to launch

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Is there already a date for launch given ?


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> China CZ-5 in HaiNan island, ready to launch
> 
> View attachment 305796
> View attachment 305797
> View attachment 305798
> View attachment 305799
> View attachment 305800
> View attachment 305801
> View attachment 305802



Is this a test mockup of the LM-5, which has been photographed before, or is this the actual thing? I presume that the real rocket would be assembled later than the LM-7, which had just been finished.


----------



## cnleio

PLAN photos, type052C/D DDGs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAN photos, type052C/D DDGs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

In-flight refueling

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

America military shipyard photos from China spy satellite (JLCG-1)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

PLAN type052C/D DDG fleet training in West Pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15 on the deck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

VLS on type054A & VLS on type052D

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Type052D's CIWS shooting

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

VLS on type052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA ZBL-09 driving training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Marines ZBD-05 AAV training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA Mi-171, Z-8, WZ-10, WZ-19

5月27日，第31集团军某陆航团组织直升机围绕火力护航、特情处置等重难点课目开展飞行训练。肖庆明摄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Nice ... 10. LH Brigade.


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-19 armed helos in XinJiang

5月26日夜，新疆军区某陆航旅一场整建制战备拉动演练在夜幕中展开。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China CH-4 attack UAV shooting AR-1 missile, flying 1,000km far away from BeiJing control center

人民网北京5月31日电 （闫嘉琪） 5月中旬，中国航天科技集团十一院彩虹无人机试验团队在北京及西部某试验基地，先后联合完成了两个架次的“彩虹-4”无人机卫通靶试试验，试验圆满成功。试验意味着“彩虹-4”无人机系统实现了从多年前超视距传输侦察信息向对地打击控制的跨越，有效提升了“彩虹-4”察打一体无人机武器系统的作战效能，能在千里之外遥控侦察与实施导弹攻击，同时高清光电载荷使得目标定位和打击精度大幅提高。

据悉，两次试验均由西部某试验基地视距站控制无人机起降，由位于北京的卫通指挥控制站进行任务主控，靶区在西部试验基地附近，距离卫通指挥控制站直线距离超过1000公里，试验全程卫星信号稳定，通信正常，图像传输清晰流畅，AR-1导弹精确命中目标。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA ZBD-04A IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army training from CCTV news

经过67年的发展中国陆军终于开始有了世界一流强国陆军的样子! 可喜可贺继续努力......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army loading HQ-16 missiles

战地热浪起，练兵正当时。5月13日，第65集团军某旅举行“破纪录、争第一、做优秀党员”基础训练比武竞赛。图为导弹吊装作业比武现场。（何苗）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA PF-98 120mm rocket shooting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLA HJ-10 top-attack ATGM launching 

AFT10（红箭10）新型导弹武器系统对远距离实体靶标射击。特约记者吴苏琳 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army's ATGM training 

China HJ-9 / HJ-8 / HJ-73 / HJ-10, there still lack HJ-12 training photo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA will equip DF-41 ICBM, CCTV show DF-41 warhead to world









PLAN CV16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nitrov




----------



## cnleio

Nitrov said:


>


There's no lazer weapon on CV-16, they'r 30mm type1130 CIWS and HQ-10 missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

There's a 'G2' from China side

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

PLAN ZBD-05 AAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yantong1980

cirr said:


>



This thing look has some sort of 'magazin', what is this Cirr? how mm? I saw on youtube about Donbass, Ukraine also has something like this but not this long.


----------



## 星海军事

yantong1980 said:


> This thing look has some sort of 'magazin', what is this Cirr? how mm? I saw on youtube about Donbass, Ukraine also has something like this but not this long.



82 mm caliber type PCP-001 vehicle mounted automatic mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN type054A FFG in Germany
















PLAN type052C DDG in Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Enjoy PLAN VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

1960s China 1st Nuclear Bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 96A MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Rare pictures of HJ-10 
*HJ-10* (HJ = Hong Jian or Hongjian, 红箭, meaning Red Arrow) is a series of indigenously developed and highly classified (as of 2011) Chinese anti-helicopter / anti-tank missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenwood

cnleio said:


> There's a 'G2' from China side
> View attachment 309962
> View attachment 309963


 
That seems reported in Vietnamese?


----------



## grey boy 2

Air defense missiles in actions

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1317663.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 92B 6x6 armoured vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 21stCentury

T-55 said:


> http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1317663.html



is this a old picture? i would rather see them holding up the national flag instead of the hammer and sickle communist one. im waiting on the day the chinese government removes the 'communist' element in the government.


----------



## yantong1980

i wonder why China still use AT-3 sagger type ATGM on armored vehicle while China already have much capable ATGM?


----------



## nang2

yantong1980 said:


> i wonder why China still use AT-3 sagger type ATGM on armored vehicle while China already have much capable ATGM?


money


----------



## Beast

yantong1980 said:


> i wonder why China still use AT-3 sagger type ATGM on armored vehicle while China already have much capable ATGM?


Those are upgraded version and not basic AT-3 ATGM. More powerful motor boaster which means higher speed,better sensor and more deadly warhead.

AT-3 ATGM is very compact compare to HJ-8 and HJ-9 and as nang2 mention, cheaper compare to HJ-12.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Unmanned combat boat

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## qwerrty

war room?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-9,WZ-10 armed helo fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Jump training in Tibet Sky

　近日，在高原某地驻训的空降兵某部官兵圆满完成高原伞降试训任务，为后续大部队在高原地区执行各类空降空投任务打下了坚实基础。
　　上午九点，搭乘某大型运输机的第一批试跳员，在离机信号响起后，大胆跳出机舱，随后朵朵伞花在高原上空争相绽放。相比于平原地区，高原同等海拔高度条件下空气更加稀薄，加上大飞机飞行速度快，降落伞开伞瞬间冲击力比较大，而且空中下降速度快，导致着陆冲击强，这对试跳员提出了很高的要求。
　　为了精确采集空降空投数据，他们逐个试跳员称体重，便于空中精确观察不同体重下降速度，通过大数据分析，计算出高原环境下降落伞的最大承载力，为后续部队携装跳伞提供数据支撑。
　　据了解，参加这次试训跳伞的骨干人均跳伞在100次左右，个个专业技术精湛、人人心理素质过硬。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Amphibious motorcycle

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## yantong1980

Thanks Nang and Beast!
Combat boat? Interesting, what kind of weapon it will use?

That amphibious quad-motor seems potential for UGV, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Pictures of a Chinese ultrasound weapon showcased at the Beijing weapons expo.

http://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2253610&extra=page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

grey boy 2 said:


> Type 92B 6x6 armoured vehicle



WHY? despite all modern upgrade that this vehicle receive, they ignore to upgrade the rear door?


----------



## cnleio

The moment of PLAN J-15 landing on deck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 96B MBT?









同96A型相比，96B型坦克同样未安装周视镜，但在炮塔上新增了一个圆柱体装置，有网友推测是通风设施。在底盘上，侧面发动机进排气口位置改变，说明动力系统已经不同。而在行走机构上，该坦克采用了双销履带，负重轮镂空减重。其裙板长度也降低，使用了短裙板。




96A型主战坦克，可与其对比

　　据报道，去年参加俄罗斯坦克大赛的96A1坦克增加了新的空气预滤器，据称这原本是为了提高坦克高原性能而设计的改进项目之一。*新的96B坦克可能比96A1更进一步，换装了功率更强的发动机。据称96A1坦克的输出功率比96A提高10%，换装新型发动机后，其功率将会有更大的提高。*




去年参加坦克大赛的96A1型坦克，可见96A1和96B都采用了新型镂空式负重轮，这有助于减轻重量

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

China Y-20 joint PLAAF 

_Y-20 mass production and PLAAF become strategic airforce, it can bring China power to the global hotspot._

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

China "UFO"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China "UFO"
> 
> View attachment 316074


Maybe they are shipping to a Y-20 prototype for modification testing?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Maybe they are shipping to a Y-20 prototype for modification testing?


Old photo, for KJ-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

AC313 with inflatable bags opened, for open water emergency landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

type052B

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

lcloo said:


> View attachment 316323
> 
> AC313 with inflatable bags opened, for open water emergency landing.


China AC313
7月6日，中国第一款自主研制的大型民用直升机AC313在江西景德镇吕蒙机场圆满完成了一类风险试飞科目“空中应急漂浮系统充气试验”。至此，AC313型直升机应急漂浮系统所有机上试验、试飞工作全部结束，AC313首开国产直升机应急漂浮试飞先河，填补了国产大型直升机应急漂浮系统研制的空白，标志着AC313型直升机不仅能满足陆地条件下的飞行，还具备大面积水域执行任务的能力，应用范围可覆盖中国全疆域。程万海 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldiers training in Russia

中俄“合作－2016”联合反恐训练

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA QBU-10 (Type10) 12.7mm sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA QBU-10 (Type10) 12.7mm sniper rifle


















QBU-10 in PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN showing YJ-12 supersonic anti-ship misslie video during SCS drill

The special missile flight path is for avoid enemy defense and destroy the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Blue Marlin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Blue Marlin said:


> View attachment 318451



Fiberglass... from a theme park. Why there are always women with super cars and military equipment?

Tao is mysterious!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Sinopakfriend said:


> Fiberglass... from a theme park. Why there are always women with super cars and military equipment?
> 
> Tao is mysterious!


why cant they do that with the real thing.......selling it will be easier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Blue Marlin said:


> View attachment 318451


It's China Poly Group Corporation ... outside the company is a weapon dealer, inside China it's the Poly Real Estate.

It seems Poly selling houses in the local with a fake J-20 model in the photo. The Poly is a arms company owned by CCP & "Mao's children (CCP senior family)". If China government support foreign military force or foreign rebel, most weapons from China must delivered by this Poly compay to the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> It's China Poly Group Corporation ... outside the company is a weapon dealer, inside China it's the Poly Real Estate.
> 
> It seems Poly selling houses in the local with a fake J-20 model in the photo. The Poly is a arms company owned by CCP & "Mao's children (CCP senior family)". If China government support foreign military force or foreign rebel, most weapons from China must delivered by this Poly compay to the whole world.



Poly Real Estate is in takeover talk with AVIC Real Estate. If Poly succeeds, it will become a property developer with annual sales of 300 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army training 
“跨越—2016·朱日和Ａ”演习：360公里泥泞机动是怎样的体验

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## lcloo

Now that is a real drill, travelling 360km in mud within 24 hours, even before they face attacks from the Blue force.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

HEHE....








PLA Army type96B MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

What do you all think ...?
PLAN uniform are looking much *NICER and UPLIFTING* than american usn uniform worn by John Richardson.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

2016 PLA Army drill in Jurh exercise ground

2016年7月15日，由陆军部组织的“跨越-2016·朱日和A”演习正式拉开帷幕，作为陆军领导机构成立后组织的首个重大演训活动，此次演习中，来自五大战区陆军的五个合成旅将依次亮相。
　　系列演习将分为指挥对抗，实兵对抗，综合检验三个阶段，按照战备等级转换、远程投送、战场机动、组织战斗、战斗实施、实弹检验、复盘检讨与总结七个步骤实施。
　　首支参演“红军”部队来自东部战区第1集团军某装甲旅。这个旅被称为“夜老虎旅”，2014年和2015年两次代表中国坦克兵赴俄罗斯参加国际坦克大赛，取得优异成绩。
　　经过11天的远程机动，红方部队到达演习集结地域，正在快速进行构工伪装，调试激光交战系统，并有针对性地进行临战训练。 (王佳寅 石增欢摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2016 PLA Army drill in Jurh exercise ground

7月16日，参加演习的红军部队——来自东部战区的第1集团军某装甲旅从当日零时开始战场机动。近日，由解放军陆军部组织的“跨越－2016·朱日和A”演习在朱日和训练基地举行。 中新社记者 韩海丹 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2016 PLA Army drill in Jurh exercise ground

朱日和演习：跟着“夜老虎旅”夜间行军

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA DF-15 female missile company

南国密林深处导弹发射训练场，一场实战背景下火力突击演练正如火如荼，随着一声"号手就位"令下，操作号手迅速奔向发射战位……近日，被全国妇联授予"全国三八红旗集体"的火箭军女子导弹发射连战高温、斗酷暑，完成持续近2个月的多波次火力突击任务。(陈平 孙波)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

cnleio said:


> PLA Army training
> “跨越—2016·朱日和Ａ”演习：360公里泥泞机动是怎样的体验
> 
> View attachment 318505
> View attachment 318506
> View attachment 318507
> View attachment 318508
> View attachment 318509
> View attachment 318510
> View attachment 318511



Great. PLA must just train, train and train. In real battle conditions under strong informational netwerk.
Look like President Xi's advice is being operationalised. Good work!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Why are the PLA soldiers rarely seen with scopes on their guns?


----------



## T-55

JH-7A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## greenwood

cnleio said:


> HEHE....
> View attachment 318652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLA Army type96B MBT
> View attachment 318664
> 
> View attachment 318665



96B tank, new type?


----------



## cnleio

greenwood said:


> 96B tank, new type?


New type for PLA to join 2016 Russian tank race.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## greenwood

cnleio said:


> New type for PLA to join 2016 Russian tank race.



Ok. By the way, will our Brother Sam join in the race? @C130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 592257001

Okarus said:


> Why are the PLA soldiers rarely seen with scopes on their guns?


Cuz if the PLA ain't rustic, its combat capability will be shit （鳖不土，战力五）


----------



## Akasa

592257001 said:


> Cuz if the PLA ain't rustic, its combat capability will be shit （鳖不土，战力五）



Or that their budget is a little - how should it be put - *conservative*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2016 PLA Army drill in Jurh exercise ground

朱日和演习：“夜老虎旅”突入蓝方核心阵地

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

2016 PLA Army drill in Jurh exercise ground

朱日和演习：“夜老虎旅”突入蓝方核心阵地

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

PLA Ground Forces Troops ( Males & Females ) -- *they are all looking much more ATHLETIC and MUSCULAR compare to say 2014*. ~ All Top PLA Generals must truly respect Chm. XIJP and are implementing and executing his Military Conduct Principles vigorously. 



*PLA Soldiers are very well fed ~ Look at the Variety of their Food below
Awesome and Fantastic
  
*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo

打虎之效不可小看。预算军费不再落于军中老虎口袋。装配伙食更好，士气更强。

President XJP's anti-corruption drive, in particular the effect of getting rid of corrupt military officials, result in more money for equipement and food, thus higher moral among the soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Akasa

Does anybody know whether the *SR5*, *A300*, or *AR3* rocket systems are in PLA service/evaluation?

@cirr @星海军事 @hk299792458


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Does anybody know whether the *SR5*, *A300*, or *AR3* rocket systems are in PLA service/evaluation?
> 
> @cirr @星海军事 @hk299792458



According to a reliable source, the development of China's railgun is near completion..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2016 PLA Army drill

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Y-20 & Y-30 (CGI)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Chief of U.S Naval Operations visiting PLAN CV-16 in QingDao

7月21日，美国海军作战部长约翰·理查德森一行登上海军辽宁舰参观访问，与辽宁舰官兵代表进行了交流，并参观了机库、飞行甲板、塔台等场所

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

*Is he trying to steal some Technology from LiaoNing ?*

There is this ( Scientist Looking guy ) showed up 2x twice in LiaoNing.
First time, he showed up in OCT 2015 without carrying anything.
He thought there was nothing to learn from LiaoNing, hence he was not carrying any Bag.
2nd time, he showed up in JUL 2016, and this ( Scientist Looking guy ) was carrying a Bulging Black Bag.
Is he trying to steal some Technology from LiaoNing ?
Could the *Bulging Black Bag* be stuff with ( *RADAR--Jammer--Analyzer--Scanning--device* ) ??

 

Please cross check these 2 pictures below ... ...

*( Scientist Looking guy ) showed up in LiaoNing in OCT 2015*







*( Scientist Looking guy ) showed up in LiaoNing in JUL 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

cnleio said:


> Chief of U.S Naval Operations visiting PLAN CV-16 in QingDao
> 
> 7月21日，美国海军作战部长约翰·理查德森一行登上海军辽宁舰参观访问，与辽宁舰官兵代表进行了交流，并参观了机库、飞行甲板、塔台等场所
> View attachment 320137
> View attachment 320131
> View attachment 320132
> View attachment 320133
> View attachment 320134
> View attachment 320135



This good diplomacy. China must keep engaging the Americans in a constructive and confident way.

They can one day also join the community of peace and development. The world has shrunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

this one for exporting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ptldM3

Pictures taken in Russia:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

ptldM3 said:


> Pictures taken in Russia:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320706
> 
> 
> View attachment 320712
> 
> 
> View attachment 320713


For peace mission 2016?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Beast said:


> For peace mission 2016?




Aviadarts. More pictures here:


http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/486218.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

ptldM3 said:


> Aviadarts. More pictures here:
> 
> 
> http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/486218.html


Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Some more photos from Russia:
ZBD05 of Chinese marines, who arrived to participate in international competitions on field training "Sea landing-2016." Baltiysk (Kaliningrad region).




























http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2035530.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Such excercises are good for both countries. Logical next step is involve some of SCO countries as well.

Creates synergies and good for friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

true soldiers, full of combativeness



Beast said:


> For peace mission 2016?


no, for 2016 military competition, 
China sent 1000+ soldiers, tow jb7b+1 IL76, 5 t96b, 100+vairious cars, 1 warship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

H-6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> View attachment 321276
> View attachment 321277
> View attachment 321278
> View attachment 321279
> true soldiers, full of combativeness


U.S President ask China helps for the Cold War ... the American history never teach that in their lessons, isn't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

cnleio said:


> U.S President ask China helps for the Cold War ... the American history never teach that in their lessons, isn't it ?



see from the history, when any two of the three, China, Russia ( THE SU)，U.S. coporate to against the other one, the other one doomed. 
C+ SU VS US Korean war
C+SU VS US Vietman war

today, Chinese military spokesman says China and Russia will drill in SCS this september.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

cnleio said:


> View attachment 321467



This is the best J10 artwork ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

J-10B





https://twitter.com/xinfengcao/media

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN in RIMPAC-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

China type96B MBT training in Russia Tank Race-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## T-55

"Army Games 2016"
















http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1402270.html
Team of China prepare military hardware for the international contest "Gunsmith master"
















http://eng.mil.ru/en/multimedia/photo/gallery.htm?id=31204@cmsPhotoGallery
First training of the Chinese team at the mountain track of the "Airborne platoon" contest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> "Army Games 2016"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1402270.html
> Team of China prepare military hardware for the international contest "Gunsmith master"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eng.mil.ru/en/multimedia/photo/gallery.htm?id=31204@cmsPhotoGallery
> First training of the Chinese team at the mountain track of the "Airborne platoon" contest


I hear this time the holder Russian refuse China team bring PLA weapons to the game ... only using Russia weapons, isn't it ? How could that be ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

cnleio said:


> I hear this time the holder Russian refuse China team bring PLA weapons to the game ... only using Russia weapons, isn't it ? How could that be ?


why would Chinese attend some game that promotes other country's weapon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Marines combat training

7月27日上午，海军陆战队某旅组织加强战车陆战连进攻战斗演练，提升部队打赢能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

cnleio said:


> I hear this time the holder Russian refuse China team bring PLA weapons to the game ... only using Russia weapons, isn't it ? How could that be ?


It seems that China is using it's own weapons in all categories.Info from Russian Mod Site:
IFV crews contest:
Crews of Russia, China, and Kazakhstan are competing in course of the first race of the contest. Chinese team is operating its own combat hardware. Crews from Russia and Kazakhstan are operating the Russian BMP-2 IFVs.
http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12091265@egNews
“Tank biathlon”
Team of Belarus is operating T-72 tanks modernized at the plants of the Republic. Team of China is operating its own tanks. All rest teams are operating T-72B3 Russian tanks.
http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12091257@egNews
“Aviadarts”
About 50 crews from Russia, China, Kazakhstan and Belarus are participating in the contest. Competitions will be held among crews of fighter, attack, bomber, army, long-range, and transport aviation. In total, there are 10 nominations.
All military pilots will operate aircraft produced by their own country.
http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12091279@egNews
“Safe environment”
Chinese servicemen are operationg their own hardware. The rest participants are competing on RHM-4 Russian vehicles.
http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12091269@egNews
Here are some photos from training of engineering troops(Volzhsky range, Volgograd Region):




























http://eng.mil.ru/en/multimedia/photo/gallery.htm?id=31097@cmsPhotoGallery

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pzfz

Old photos but i don't think they've been posted yet. From Falcon 2015 exercises with Mongolia. Speaks to the improvements PLA has made in equipping its soldiers. Pretty big deal. Modular Molle Plate Carriers make their way into the PLA:




























fire-resistant boots & gloves, knee/elbow pads, kevlar helmet. can't tell if glasses are mil spec.

next-step integrated pads and/or helmet etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Celebrate the 89th anniversary of PLA "August 1 Day"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Celebrate the 89th anniversary of PLA "August 1 Day"











pzfz said:


> Old photos but i don't think they've been posted yet. From Falcon 2015 exercises with Mongolia. Speaks to the improvements PLA has made in equipping its soldiers. Pretty big deal. Modular Molle Plate Carriers make their way into the PLA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fire-resistant boots & gloves, knee/elbow pads, kevlar helmet. can't tell if glasses are mil spec.
> 
> next-step integrated pads and/or helmet etc.



Those photos r PLA soldiers joint the "Khan Explore-2015" military exercise in Mongolia, 1st and 5th photo there'r Mongolian soldiers with PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pzfz

equipment/camo/patch is PLA. The first photo is weapons exchange but a PLA soldier imo. 5th photo is a mix but the soldiers clearly have a China patch. The guys in drab green are the Mongolians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

History and development of Type96 tank and Type 071 LDP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Laser simulator for PLA war game

“跨越—2016·朱日和B”实兵对抗演习——万众瞩目的“豹狼之争”于8月1日凌晨正式打响。
　　7月26日上午，红蓝双方签署决战书后，部队进入战前准备阶段。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF HQ-9 training

7月31日，西北某陌生地域，空军导弹某师采取“进驻即打”的方式，在极端恶劣条件下锤炼部队“走、藏、吃、住、打”硬功，深化官兵实战练兵理念。图为该师某营实弹发射。朱姜海摄

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China armed police commando training in Russia with Russian special force

近期， 在俄国近卫军（原内务部）604特战训练中心， 武警"雪豹“和”猎鹰“特战队和俄国近卫军”水星‘特战队进行了联合反恐训练。(好像都是用的俄国家伙)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China armed police commando training in Russia with Russian special force

近期， 在俄国近卫军（原内务部）604特战训练中心， 武警"雪豹“和”猎鹰“特战队和俄国近卫军”水星‘特战队进行了联合反恐训练。(好像都是用的俄国家伙)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China armed police commando training in Russia with Russian special force

近期， 在俄国近卫军（原内务部）604特战训练中心， 武警"雪豹“和”猎鹰“特战队和俄国近卫军”水星‘特战队进行了联合反恐训练。(好像都是用的俄国家伙)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China armed police commando training in Russia with Russian special force

近期， 在俄国近卫军（原内务部）604特战训练中心， 武警"雪豹“和”猎鹰“特战队和俄国近卫军”水星‘特战队进行了联合反恐训练。(好像都是用的俄国家伙)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China armed police commando training in Russia with Russian special force

近期， 在俄国近卫军（原内务部）604特战训练中心， 武警"雪豹“和”猎鹰“特战队和俄国近卫军”水星‘特战队进行了联合反恐训练。(好像都是用的俄国家伙)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China armed police commando training in Russia with Russian special force

近期， 在俄国近卫军（原内务部）604特战训练中心， 武警"雪豹“和”猎鹰“特战队和俄国近卫军”水星‘特战队进行了联合反恐训练。(好像都是用的俄国家伙)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

The 'G2', current relationship between Russia and China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-55

"Army Games 2016"
































http://eng.mil.ru/en/multimedia/photo.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China 1,000th military helo deliver to Army Aviation of PLA Army

China military news, 2016-08-06 a new WZ-10 combat brigade establish in PLA ChengDu military region, China 1,000th military helo (WZ-10K armed helo) deliver to Army Aviation of PLA 13th Army in Si Chuan province.

http://www.81.cn/jmywyl/2016-08/06/content_7193691.htm


> 中国军网成都8月6日电 胡宇、贾鹏报道：壮志傲苍穹，陆鹰破长空。今天，陆军第13集团军某陆航旅隆重举行某新型国产武装直升机授装仪式。随着指挥员一声令下，某型国产武装直升机在川西某机场拔地而起，以携雷裹电之势实施了6机编队飞行训练课目展示……
> 
> 此次授装仪式，既是对陆军航空装备建设成果的总结回顾，也是对陆军未来新质作战力量前景的憧憬展望。经过30年不懈奋斗，他们实现了中国陆军航空装备建设的重大突破，这也标志着中国陆军直升机规模实现了新飞跃，标志着陆军战略转型建设迈上了新起点，更标志着中国陆军航空力量建设迈入新阶段。
> 
> 杨磊旅长告诉笔者，该旅始终坚持以实兵实弹演习加速提升新装备作战能力，取得显著成效。近年来，该旅勇闯飞行禁区，在川西高原、滇西高原、雪域高原三个不同海拔高度上，圆满完成了高原起降、实弹射击、战术对抗等12个重难点课目试训攻关，探索形成了高寒山地条件下机动蛙跳、连续突击、低空隐蔽等20余项打法战法，实现了陆军航空兵高原环境下新装备训练实战化、常态化。
> 
> 陆军航空兵在时代呼唤中应运而生，在艰难曲折中成长壮大，在调整改革中跨越发展，装备规模从一穷二白到现在全军陆航部队全部配备自主研发专用武装直升机，装备发展从完全依赖进口到如今自主研发生产，逐步形成了等级梯次搭配、功能型谱配套发展的陆军航空装备体系，先后出色完成抗震救灾、奥运安保、国庆阅兵等重大任务，涌现出陆军航空兵试飞大队、“邱光华机组”等许多享誉全国全军的英模群体和先进典型，形成了“直升机听人的话、人听党的话”的核心价值理念，为陆军推进落实“机动作战、立体攻防”战略要求，加快实现由区域防卫型向全域作战型转变，提供了强大的精神力量和坚实的物质基础

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Airborne & Y-9 training, Part I

8月3日，西北高原某地，空降兵某团开展整建制伞降训练，锤炼部队全域作战能力。（苟光银、陈立春摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Airborne & Y-9 training, Part II

8月3日，西北高原某地，空降兵某团开展整建制伞降训练，锤炼部队全域作战能力。（苟光银、陈立春摄影报道）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

The Chinese Navy needs to change the camouflage of their Marines. Its a land fighting force, blue camo looks idiotic (extremely sorry for the word to my chinese bros). They will be easily spotted and taken our. This blue camo is a bright spot on the land terrain on which they will fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

TaimiKhan said:


> The Chinese Navy needs to change the camouflage of their Marines. Its a land fighting force, blue camo looks idiotic (extremely sorry for the word to my chinese bros). They will be easily spotted and taken our. This blue camo is a bright spot on the land terrain on which they will fight.


Actually these are air force air borne troop, i.e paratrooper. 

You are right about the bright blue camo, I hope they will change to new camo with more brown and green to blend in with ground colours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army Aviation pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

PHL-03 300mm long range rockets 机动途中的PHL-03型300毫米远程火箭炮 and PHL-10 122mm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zaslon

awesome Imagery of our Chinese Allies

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

PLA 16th Army Tank Brigade of type99G MBTs 

8月17日，第16集团军某装甲旅以不招呼的方式，对部队进行战备拉动演练，检验部队快速反应能力。 中国军网特约通讯员 *翁伟立*摄

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-16 anti-aircraft missile launching

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

New generation PLA military gear unveiled 解放军新一代装具曝光

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud

grey boy 2 said:


> New generation PLA military gear unveiled 解放军新一代装具曝光


i don,t think it,s new..........


----------



## grey boy 2

PLA iron fist (1)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

PHL03 long range rockets in action (PHL03式远程火箭) 1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

PHL03 long range rockets in action (PHL03式远程火箭) 2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

PHL03 long range rockets in action (PHL03式远程火箭) 3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-6 missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-6 missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China release DF-21D strategic missile photo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

The numbers game

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF Su-30mkk air-refueling

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

cnleio said:


> China release DF-21D strategic missile photo
> 
> View attachment 334136
> View attachment 334137


 
China PLA 1st launch DF-26 strategic missile
【东风26列装后首次试射成功】消息称：8月底，东风26中远程弹道导弹列装后首次实弹试射取得圆满成功。东风26是继东风21D之后公开的第二款可对海上大中型舰船实施常规精确打击的弹道导弹。另据报道，东风16某改进型号亦具备类似的“海上非对称作战”能力。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

PLA WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-9 国产红旗9防空导弹

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-9 国产红旗9防空导弹

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Conclusion of "Peace Mission 2016" “和平使命-2016”上海合作组织成员国武装力量联合反恐军事演习暨联演结束仪式

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA ZBD-04A IFVs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Chinese & Russian Marines drill "Sea Joint - 2016" 

9月14日，参加中俄“海上联合－2016”军事演习的双方海军陆战队，联合进行了对海岛进攻战斗战术综合演练。 中新社记者 韩海丹 摄

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China testing "War Dog" in 2016 unmanned ground system match

据中国兵器集团官方微信发布的消息，展示了中国兵器集团研发的中国版“大狗”机器人参加由解放军陆军装备部主办的“跨越险阻2016”地面无人系统挑战赛中获50米竞速和综合越野第一名。中国版“大狗”其实就是中国兵器研发的“奔跑号”山地四足仿生移动平台，该平台在比赛中发挥出色。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

2016-09 PLA Army drill in Middle-China
中部砺剑 实射多种装备联合火力覆盖

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

WZ-10 night training

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN "Zubr" LCAC carrying Marines in drill

9月19日至21日，南海舰队某登陆舰支队在某海域组织被誉为“野牛”的新型气垫登陆艇进行作战基础课目考核。
新装备列装后，他们不断强化复杂电磁环境下的登陆装载、远程奔袭等课目训练，战斗力生成周期大大缩短。考核中，气垫艇共进行了登退滩涂、防核武攻击、装载与输送登陆兵、高速状态下的实弹射击等十余个课目考核，成绩均达到良好以上。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> PLAN "Zubr" LCAC carrying Marines in drill
> 
> 9月19日至21日，南海舰队某登陆舰支队在某海域组织被誉为“野牛”的新型气垫登陆艇进行作战基础课目考核。
> 新装备列装后，他们不断强化复杂电磁环境下的登陆装载、远程奔袭等课目训练，战斗力生成周期大大缩短。考核中，气垫艇共进行了登退滩涂、防核武攻击、装载与输送登陆兵、高速状态下的实弹射击等十余个课目考核，成绩均达到良好以上。
> View attachment 337756
> View attachment 337757
> View attachment 337758
> View attachment 337759
> View attachment 337760
> View attachment 337761



https://www.google.com.sg/amp/www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/china-heavy-lift/amp/?client=safari

I believe these can easily ferry 2 Zubr and 4 LCAC. Giving PLAN tremendous power projection when neccessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Official CCTV: Chinese 4th generation MBT under development 这是首次有官方媒体证实中国正在研发第四代新型主战坦克 2016年10月04日 




中国兵器首席专家、

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

CCTV: Z-18A transport helicopter for army (CCTV曝光Z-18A陆军运输直升机。与陆航主力机型Mi-171E对比可以看出Z-18A采用了类似Mi-171E的机鼻设计，其下方安装了地形规避雷达。Z-18A的尾梁上则安装了卫通，HF/VHF/UHF通讯天线及北斗/GPS导航天线，与Z-20类似，具备了全疆域远程投送能力。)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

So that means Z-18A officially has enter service?

By the way, the fuselage of Z-18A looks narrow. It may limit the amount of equipment it can carry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

The effect of long-range guided rocket attack on the airport / base

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

(300 km) AR3 long range rockets to be deployed this year 射程300公里的AR3远程火箭炮今年列装中国陆军 台湾西部机场处于打击射程
中国北方工业公司（NORINCO）专家接受外媒关于AR3火箭炮何时批量装备部队的采访问题时表示：“今年就会列装部队，射程依然是300千米。中国型号也许叫16型”。据外媒报道台湾西部主要机场将处于解放军AR3火箭炮的打击射程。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

*ZBD-04 * armoured infantry fighting combat vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

SA-2











VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> SA-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VT-5



SA 2? What is that anti tank gun or anti- aircraft gun?


----------



## yantong1980

VT-5 ? So it's official name of the mysterious light tank? Look like mini Lecrec.


----------



## grey boy 2

New weapon for anti-terrorism Z-11WB helicopter (反恐作战利器！中国最新Z-11WB武装直升机亮相)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

yantong1980 said:


> VT-5 ? So it's official name of the mysterious light tank? Look like mini Lecrec.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

An export variant of the light tank will go on display at this year's Zhuhai Air Show... The armor modules have not yet been installed on the turret. Also note the add-on armor on side skirts.

*VT-5 Light Tank







*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

J-20 flying (recent photos)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> J-20 flying (recent photos)



Nice but not really recent (at around 30. September & 1. October) and already posted here in this forum I think in maybe three threads ... but anyway always nice !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Y-8Q anti submarine aircraft production line (让美日潜艇无所遁形！中国抓紧生产运-8反潜机)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

*CJ-10 *in action

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

cnleio said:


> China release DF-21D strategic missile photos
> 
> View attachment 334136
> View attachment 334137



China release DF-21C strategic missile launching photos

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China release DF-21C strategic missile launching photos

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China release DF-21C strategic missile launching photos

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> *CJ-10 *in action


China release DF-10 cruise missiles launching photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing showing the muscle, CCTV release China missile factory for PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

BeiJing showing the muscle, CCTV release China missile factory for PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

HY-6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> BeiJing showing the muscle, CCTV release China missile factory for PLA
> 
> View attachment 345966
> View attachment 345967
> View attachment 345968
> View attachment 345969
> View attachment 345970
> View attachment 345971
> View attachment 345972
> View attachment 345973



What I know the syria situation is very tense. The western may make irrational decision. China will back Russia if western dare to declare war on Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> What I know the syria situation is very tense. The western may make irrational decision. China will back Russia if western dare to declare war on Russia.


 I think BeiJing showing the war potential of China ... to stop the war from outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China DF-21D "A.C Killer"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

The @ss of DF-21D missile launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China developing Steam Catapult & Electromagnetic Catapult for Navy A.C

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

^^^More photos from Twitter:
Satellite imagery updated on Oct 17 shows a J-15 was parked at the end of the catapult track.








A mock-up of J-15T occurred at Shanghai's catapult-launch test facility.




https://twitter.com/xinfengcao

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

IMHO, ... ...

1.) EMAL is on the Left Runway ( Narrower and Longer ).
Click here for my Logic ... ...

https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-j-15-aircraft-carrier-based-aircraft.110256/page-81#post-8895737


2.) It is more likelier than before that PLAN ( CV-18 / 002 building in ShangHai ) will use EMAL cat.
By DEC 2017, both EMAL Cat and J-15A are ready for service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaslon

How many J-15s does China want and will these be based near coastal areas to counter Japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

@Zhu Rong Zheng Yang @+4vsgorillas-Apebane 

*Guys ... Your posts and discussions are off topic and some sort of war-mongering !*
*There's NO need to discuss not least a bit a war against Japan ...*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 99 MBT (陆上最强钢铁猛兽！中国99式主战坦克冲过泥潭)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Command room of PLAN CV16

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Air defence regiment, 116th Div, 39th GA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

continued

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Real Mobile air defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Air defence batallion, artillery regiment, 10th armoured brigade, 1st GA





















122mm self-propelled howitzer battalion, artillery regiment, 10th armoured brigade, 1st GA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

PLZ-05 live firing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AH-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 89 long range rockets







*Self*-*propelled* guns and *howitzers*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-8 Transport Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jäger

I have a question how many HQ-9s serve in the Chinese military? and will the S-400 bought from Russia supplement the HQ-9s?


----------



## cnleio

Bundeswehr said:


> I have a question how many HQ-9s serve in the Chinese military? and will the S-400 bought from Russia supplement the HQ-9s?


The Russian selling their S-400 or Su-35 to China, not only the weapon deal it's the friendship from Russia to China(now both need each other). The S-400 won't replace HQ-9, just improve China air-defense strength to protect this huge land country, China has enhanced HQ-9B and HQ-26 missile project development.

China welcome Russia's weapon export & oil resources, Russia also welcome China RMB and 'Made in China', both r powerful allies that helpful to each other. One has the cash, one has advanced weapon, so the deal just done.





China CH-5, Wing Long-I and Wing Long-II UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China CH-5, Wing Long-I and Wing Long-II UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jäger

will the Type 055 destroyer be equipped with the YJ-62?


----------



## cnleio

HQ-16 launch on Type054A FFG


























Z-20 Prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

Bundeswehr said:


> will the Type 055 destroyer be equipped with the YJ-62?


It should be YJ-18 VLS-launched supersonic anti-ship missile(or other), which already equiped on type052D DDG. Let's see the photo of type055, there's not anti-ship missile launcher on board, they r 90~100x VLS cells the anti-ship missiles inside them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jäger

cnleio said:


> It should be YJ-18 VLS-launched supersonic anti-ship missile(or other), which already equiped on type052D DDG. Let's see the photo of type055, there's not anti-ship missile launcher on board, they r 90~100x VLS cells the anti-ship missiles inside them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356616


nice, that is pretty impressive for China, how many Type 055 destroyers do you guys plan?


----------



## grey boy 2

8x8 ATV mounted 107mm multiple launch rockets system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

Bundeswehr said:


> nice, that is pretty impressive for China, how many Type 055 destroyers do you guys plan?


First batch of 4 or 8 from different source, but no one knows the exact numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeHAC

Bundeswehr said:


> I have a question how many HQ-9s serve in the Chinese military? and will the S-400 bought from Russia supplement the HQ-9s?


No specific figures about HQ-9s currently,but at least 12 battalions in service in 2013.Now the quantity maybe close to S-300s（PMU1+PMU2 20 battalions）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

One of the most advance long range self-propelled, multiple rocket launcher

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

10 DF-21C firing at the same time (一轮解决美军基地！中国东风21C导弹十枚齐射)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Yings-lll "Day, Night" targeting pod (credits to yangyie631110)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

J-11 BH VS 2 J-8F (谁胜谁负？中国海航两架歼8与歼11BH空战对抗)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10B/C fighter fleet




















grey boy 2 said:


> 10 DF-21C firing at the same time (一轮解决美军基地！中国东风21C导弹十枚齐射)


DF31 and DF21

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 89 self-propelled howitzer used to be PLA most powerful fire power




Type 02 105mm assault gun armor vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2020 CHINA PLAN Surface-Ship Fleet: 2x A.C, 33x DDG, 26x FFG, 40x corvette






Asia 9,000~10,000 ton air-defense DDG compare






Type052C CG






Type052D CG

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLA Type99A MBT CG




















PLA Type96B MBT CG

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

MBT-3000 CG

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

PHL03 300mm long range rockets (airport destroyer) with a effective range of 220km (机场毁灭者！解放军PHL03远程火箭炮怒射弹雨) 最近，中国官媒曝光一段采用了新型300毫米远程火箭弹的国产PHL03型火箭炮集群攻击视频。据国内权威军事刊物透露，其最大射程可达220公里,这简直逆天啊!（鸣谢：007兄弟）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

PHL03 300mm long range rockets (airport destroyer) with a effective range of 220km (机场毁灭者！解放军PHL03远程火箭炮怒射弹雨) 最近，中国官媒曝光一段采用了新型300毫米远程火箭弹的国产PHL03型火箭炮集群攻击视频。据国内权威军事刊物透露，其最大射程可达220公里,这简直逆天啊!（鸣谢：007兄弟）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-8J/JH family (海军直-8J/JH两型舰载直升机全家福)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Taiwan has been officially within the range of Chinese long range rockets 300km+ (台湾海峡现在不算天堑 我军火箭炮射程已经达到本岛)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Dual tube MANPADS with night vision battle capability (具有夜战能力的双联便携防空导弹发射架)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Title123

nang2 said:


> why would Chinese attend some game that promotes other country's weapon?


For. Friendship. That more important. to counter. american. do not serious.



cnleio said:


> I hear this time the holder Russian refuse China team bring PLA weapons to the game ... only using Russia weapons, isn't it ? How could that be ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

HQ-17 live firing (helicopter killer) 武装直升机杀手！中国红旗17导弹发射细节曝光

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> HQ-17 live firing (helicopter killer) 武装直升机杀手！中国红旗17导弹发射细节曝光


The gif is impressed, my friend ... PLA's HQ-17 == China version Tor anti-aircraft missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

VT-2 (Type96B export) & VT-4 (MBT-3000) MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

VT-2 (Type96B export) & VT-4 (MBT-3000) MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

VT-2 (Type96B export) & VT-4 (MBT-3000) MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

VT-2 (Type96B export) & VT-4 (MBT-3000) MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China MBT's power pack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China UAV drop cluster bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Army PLZ-05A 155mm SPH & Satellite-guided shell

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAN type09III-class nuclear attack sub family

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Title123

Com


cnleio said:


> Dangerous zone ~!
> 
> View attachment 280198
> [/QUOCG





cnleio said:


> Dangerous zone ~!
> 
> View attachment 280198


CG


----------



## cnleio

CCTV report PLAN type09III nuclear attack sub patrolling at Gulf of Aden, Indian Ocean

A nuclear attack sub for anti-pirate at Gulf of Aden ... interesting isn't it ？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army armored brigade training

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

cnleio said:


> CCTV report PLAN type09III nuclear attack sub patrolling at Gulf of Aden, Indian Ocean
> 
> A nuclear attack sub for anti-pirate at Gulf of Aden ... interesting isn't it ？
> View attachment 360050
> View attachment 360051
> View attachment 360052
> View attachment 360053
> View attachment 360054


Anti-Pirate? Anti-Terrorists? Why wonder  only in this decade that nations have joint drills with all sorts of equipment to fight over piracy, terrorism. When you have terrorists as strong as IS/ISIS/ISIL. He he he... just point out the obvious, the anomaly of this decade. Yes, interesting...


----------



## cnleio

The job on PLAN CV16 A.C

中国网新闻11月14日讯 我们常说，军人的战位在哪里，就要紧紧铆在哪里。阵地在哪里，就要全心扑向哪里。航母上的老兵们，把职业当事业，把战位当舞台，燃烧了青春和理想，挥洒了汗水，贡献了智慧，用忠诚和奉献谱写了属于他们自己的“青春之歌”。
这些平均年龄39岁的老兵，兵龄甚至比一些新兵的年龄还长。有不少老兵在调入航母部队前就已经是高级士官，有了相对稳定的生活保障条件。但当他们得知航母部队在选调骨干的时候，都纷纷毅然决然地报了名，如果问他们为什么，他们总是回这样说道：“我们已经不年轻了，如果不趁着这个机会上航母，我想我会后悔一辈子。”
可以说，这些最美好的青春都托付给了舰艇的老水兵，总能在祖国最需要他们的时候，第一时间在灵魂深处感受大海和使命的召唤。
什么样的土地生长什么样的庄稼，什么样的人民孕育什么样的军队。这些老兵和他们身后的军属，用无言的大爱，深刻诠释了什么叫作人民子弟兵，什么叫作人民军队。
到航母上来吧！这里有宽广的甲板，这里有猎猎的军旗，在这里你能听到大海雄浑的涛声、嘹亮的军歌和战鹰的轰鸣，在这里你能看到蔚蓝的天空和壮阔的航迹，在这里你能感受到人民海军向前进的雷霆伟力，在这里你能感受到共和国航母水兵“永远忠诚、永争第一”的赤胆忠魂。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

The job on PLAN CV16 A.C

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Naval Noncommissioned Officer School, Part I
海军蚌埠士官学校：高技能士官培养，对接战场

The school training technical sergeant for China Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Naval Noncommissioned Officer School, Part II
海军蚌埠士官学校：高技能士官培养，对接战场

The school training technical sergeant for China Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Naval Noncommissioned Officer School, Part III
海军蚌埠士官学校：高技能士官培养，对接战场

The school training technical sergeant for China Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Naval Noncommissioned Officer School, Part IV
海军蚌埠士官学校：高技能士官培养，对接战场

The school training technical sergeant for China Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Title123

gambit said:


> The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.


They look like american solders not china

They


gambit said:


> The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.[/QUOTE. They look like american solder. their gun has scope on





gambit said:


> The PLA does not have a real training program. The PLA have scripts where everyone does what they are told and the scenario finishes *EXACTLY* as scripted. LOL.


Are you high in drug?


----------



## cnleio

From 2001 ~ 2016, China military development

China 2001






China 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China DF-41 new intercontinental ballistic missile online








WingLong-I UAV







WingLong-II UAV













PL-10E

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part III

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part IV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part V

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part VI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part VII

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Type052D CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

NAVY FIGHTER ~!

PLAN J-15, Part VIII

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15 launching C803 anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Navy J-15 launching C803 anti-ship missile
> 
> View attachment 361795




Nope ... that's clearly a PL-12 AAM !


----------



## cnleio

J-10B/C fighters joint PLAAF




















2016 ZhuHai AirShow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> J-10B/C fighters joint PLAAF




Indeed J-10Bs... from their handover to the PLAAF in 2014.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Indeed J-10Bs... from their handover to the PLAAF in 2014.


Right, above photos from 2014, not latest news ... PLAAF already equiped new fighters with domestic AESA radar inside nose and PLAAF J-10B/C numbers increasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng




----------



## cnleio

Missile Cold-VLS launching from China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Satellite photos by China optical satellite

_We r watching you ~!_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Missile Hot-VLS launching from China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China new light tank mass production

 PLA Army in Tibet & South-West China will equip new light tanks to replace older type62 & type59

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

CCTV officially report J-10B fighters join PLAAF, Part I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

CCTV officially report J-10B fighters join PLAAF, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T-55

DF-41


















H-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLA soldiers in China will widely change Muiti-cam uniform & New rifle
More military expenditure will spend on soldier's individual equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cnleio

One photo, The 30 years of PLAN & Warship Revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## yantong1980

So Leio, this new combat gear for Chinese soldier mean state funding start to pouring into ground forces? Because usually focused for AF and Navy only. I wanna ask something did Chinese future soldier kits will include exoskeleton?


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> So Leio, this new combat gear for Chinese soldier mean state funding start to pouring into ground forces? Because usually focused for AF and Navy only. I wanna ask something did Chinese future soldier kits will include exoskeleton?


I read the news from a internal staff whose company producing Muiti-cam uniform, showed photos on internet and told some PLA SF unit already equip & test them ... next step is planning for future soldiers widely change & equip new uniform & gears. Compared with China creating new aircraft for Airforce & new ship for Navy, cost of buying new gears for Army soldiers is cheap.

We don't know whether including exoskeleton ... but in 2014 & 2016 ZhuHai AirShow, China company already showing them.


*2014 exoskeleton*


















*2016 exoskeleton*












*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2015 news, a military exoskeleton under developing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

2015 news, a military exoskeleton under developing

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Photos of PLAN CV16 Battle Group

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ahojunk

998 Jinggangshan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF new J-10B fighters training

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

New UAV from GuiZhou

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Bigger, CHINA DF-41

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

“2016 Red Sword” PLAAF 100x fighters combat training in North China

China J-10A/J-10B/J-11/J-11B/JH-7A/KJ-2000/KJ-200 combat training, 1st time PLAAF new J-10B fighters join the sky combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China KLJ-7A AESA radar for fighter 
 KLJ-7A AESA export for JF-17 fighter to replace old KLJ-7 mechanical scanning radar, performance as same as on F-35. *True or Lie ?!*












PLAAF J-10B/C fighter













PLAN J-15 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China KLJ-7A AESA radar for fighter 

News video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgxMDQxMzkyNA==.html

As same as on F-35 stealth fighter ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China KLJ-7A AESA radar for fighter 

News video: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgxMDQxMzkyNA==.html

KLJ-7A AESA detect >10x targets, lead attack >4 targets, detect range 170km













AESA for F-35 stealth fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10B air refueling

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

HAIDER said:


>


PLAAF J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

CCTV old news, one photo of 2012 China AESA radar for aircraft mass-produce

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN training in SCS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2017 China new J-10C and J-20 fighters testing fly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> 2017 China new J-10C and J-20 fighters testing fly
> 
> 
> View attachment 370729


 

Are these really recent images ?? I think this image showing 2016 & 2017 together is from last year.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Are these really recent images ?? I think this image showing 2016 & 2017 together is from last year.


OH ... Im sorry, my friend. I don't sure whether recent images, but that's new for me. 
U know im not on PDF everyday, these days maybe i missed some photos ... recently my job in BYD is busy, we r learning Germany BOSCH and design a new automotive electronic system in BYD vehicles. 

@Deino, would u mind chatting with me, im curious about what u doing in real life ... pls mail to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

j8 still sharp

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Nice J-8Fs from the 109. Brigade !


----------



## cnleio

HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR, AVIC aircraft research institutions & design teams

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR, AVIC aircraft research institutions & design teams

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR, AVIC aircraft research institutions & design teams

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China J-16 fighter testing fly 
(China version Su30mk2 + domestic WS-10 engines + AESA radar)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

J-20 stealth fighter













PLAAF Su-35 fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

DF-5C or DF-41 with 10x warheads













DF-21C medium-range tactical missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army 8x8

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Soldiers set up DF-15B missile systems

Soldiers assigned to a unit of the PLA Rocket Force erect DF-15B short-range ballistic missile systems during a training exercise in the simulated heavy rain environment at a military training base on February 3, 2017. (81.cn/ Chen Ping)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

中国电子科学研究院(CETC)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

H6-K

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLA Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

cnleio said:


> 中国电子科学研究院(CETC)
> 
> View attachment 374862


Above photo show CETC developing E-2 like AEW for China A.C

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Some are decoy RVs to bypass detection by high altitude radar. 




cnleio said:


> DF-5C or DF-41 with 10x warheads
> 
> View attachment 373517
> 
> View attachment 373518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DF-21C medium-range tactical missile
> 
> View attachment 373519
> 
> View attachment 373522
> 
> View attachment 373523
> 
> View attachment 373524
> View attachment 373531
> 
> View attachment 373529


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Zubr-class LCAC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Navy JH-7A 







 JH-7 carrying 4x anti-ship missiles














*CG*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Navy JH-7A




Impressive image, but not from the PLANAF but from the 5th Division PLAAF.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Impressive image, but not from the PLANAF but from the 5th Division PLAAF.


Sorry Deino, i post PLA military photos but don't wanna show troop details (unit number & where deploy) on internet ... i do understand the rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

o.k !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

China Navy testing new anti-aircraft missiles for VLS-launch

1. "SM-3" looking missile with booster (HQ-26 ?)




























2. ESSM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

History photos, 1958 the last Chinese military battle unit left from North Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Two new Infantry Fighting Vehicles under development

 West-style IFVs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

cnleio said:


> China Navy testing new anti-aircraft missiles for VLS-launch
> 
> 1. "SM-3" looking missile with booster (HQ-26 ?)
> View attachment 378135
> 
> View attachment 378136


@jhungary, i remember u ever was U.S Navy officer ... must see sm-2/ sm-3 missiles on ship. Pls give us some advice, the black(or green) area on new missile from China testing, is that a rocket-booster looking like MK-72 on sm-3 ?


----------



## cnleio

VLS cells on Type052D DDG (also Type055)























VLS cells on Type054A FFG











VLS cells on Type052C DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Army WZ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

Hi guys new user here. To begin with, English is not my native language so sorry if there is any mistake. Got many questions i would like to ask (China related) but i'm not sure if this is the right thread? Happy that i finally found Chinese military related forum...


----------



## cnleio

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Hi guys new user here. To begin with, English is not my native language so sorry if there is any mistake. Got many questions i would like to ask (China related) but i'm not sure if this is the right thread? Happy that i finally found Chinese military related forum...


Welcome friend from U.S, in this thread u can ask any question about PLA military force & China as u want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

cnleio said:


> Missile Cold-VLS launching from China
> 
> View attachment 362098
> View attachment 362099
> View attachment 362100
> View attachment 362101
> View attachment 362102
> View attachment 362103
> View attachment 362104
> View attachment 362105

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yantong1980

The yellow one, have five wheel and seems smaller than the green vehicle, is that new fighting vehicle for paratrooper?
And main gun of green vehicle seems bigger than 30mm.


----------



## GeHAC

yantong1980 said:


> The yellow one, have five wheel and seems smaller than the green vehicle, is that new fighting vehicle for paratrooper?
> And main gun of green vehicle seems bigger than 30mm.


It was said to be the new 40/45mm CTAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> The yellow one, have five wheel and seems smaller than the green vehicle, is that new fighting vehicle for paratrooper?
> And main gun of green vehicle seems bigger than 30mm.


The yellow one we don't know yet, but the green bigger one news said using China *40mm CTA*.



















40mm CTA from Britain BAE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF H-6K bomber & JSOW(Joint Standoff Weapon) Missile










*China GB6A JSOW - 500kg*










*USAF AGM-154 JSOW*

















PLAAF almost equip 100x H-6K bombers from China news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

But the first two images are dumb 250 kg bombs.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> But the first two images are dumb 250 kg bombs.


As we see on the photo, each mount point carrying 6x dumb 250kg bombs that > 500kg.


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> As we see on the photo, each mount point carrying 6x dumb 250kg bombs that > 500kg.



Yes for sure. But my point is - even if the H-6K can surely carry that weapon - that the first image shows only dumb bombs and so far wer haven't seen the Chinese JSOW on an operational k.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Yes for sure. But my point is - even if the H-6K can surely carry that weapon - that the first image shows only dumb bombs and so far wer haven't seen the Chinese JSOW on an operational k.


Sure, no photo of operational JSOW on any H-6K, only photo of carrying 6x ADK20 cruise missiles ... if necessary i don't doubt H-6K can carry JSOW missiles. The purpose of H-6K bomber fleet just launch anti-ship missile / cruise missile / JSOW beyond range of enemy's air-defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-9 anti-missile training - KKV (Kinetic Kill Vehicle) warhead

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China WingLong-II attack UAV flight

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Type052D and Type052C DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

CIWS on type052D

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

QTS-11

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

2017 PLAN A.C Group CG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


>


 PLA WZ-10 and WZ-19 fleet

BTW _@OedoSoldier (江户战士) _i already read many PLA photos from his weibo. According to his name, is he a Japanese in China ? He provided many PLA cool photos on internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> PLA WZ-10 and WZ-19 fleet
> 
> BTW _@OedoSoldier (江户战士) _i already read many PLA photos from his weibo. According to his name, is he a Japanese in China ? He provided many PLA cool photos on internet.




No, I know him personally - a very kind and helpful guy -; he's indeed a Chinese even if I don't know why he posts in Japanese.

http://www.weibo.com/oedosoldier?refer_flag=1001030001_&nick=大江户战士OedoSoldier&is_hot=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> No, I know him personally - a very kind and helpful guy -; he's indeed a Chinese even if I don't know why he posts in Japanese.
> 
> http://www.weibo.com/oedosoldier?refer_flag=1001030001_&nick=大江户战士OedoSoldier&is_hot=1


I agree, a Chinese in Japan, has relation to both countries ... maybe his job in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

GAM-100

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

cnleio said:


> GAM-100
> 
> View attachment 384822
> View attachment 384823
> View attachment 384824


*The GAM-100 short range anti tank missile*

At IDEAS 2016, *Poly Defence* is showcasing for the first time a new family of *ground based anti-tank missile systems* baptised GAM-10X and currently composed of two members, the GAM-100 short range ATM and the GAM-102 medium range ATM.

The GAM-100 and 102 were designed to counter the threat of armored vehicles and fortifications in a maximum range of respectively 2500 meters and 4000 meters. Both systems use high performance uncooled inferred component and self-developed IR core ship, which, according to Poly Defence, significantly decreases the warm up period. Poly’s GAM-10X trajectory can be selected between overhead and direct attack, depending on target type. Both variants adopt *a large array long wave uncooled IR imaging homing seeker*.

*The GAM-100 short range missile variant has a length of 1200 mm for a weight of 13 kg. The missile has a maximum speed of 170 m/s.* The individual shoulder and soft launch permit firing from a fighting position or confined spaces. It features *a tandem shaped charge which allows a penetration depth of 800 mm*. The whole system is composed of a GAM-100 anti-tank missile, a launch tube assembly and a command launch unit.

The GAM-102 missile’s modular design allows for integration and installation on a variety of vehicle platforms, from light all-terrain vehicle (L-ATV) to tracked IFV. The missile adopts high explosive tandem charged armor penetration warhead able to realize about 1000 mm penetration depth. The vehicle launched version needs one commander, one driver and one missile operator. Up to 16 missiles can be carried in each vehicle. A GAM-102 system comprises the missile, a launch tube assembly, a launch control system, an E/O radar, and a servo system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

top-attack type?

top-attack type?


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> top-attack type?
> 
> top-attack type?


Yes, it is ... i do think the GAM-100 developed from 2014-ZhuHai AirShow TS-1 ATGM showed by China Poly weapon.
GAM-100 is China latest export version Top-attack ATGM by Poly.


TS-1 Top-attack (2014 early version)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN fighters, J-8II / J-15 / J-21

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China VLS for sale

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

SLC-7 type L-band multifunction Phased Array Radar mobile platform





_@OedoSoldier 2017-03-22_





_Photo Yang Tiehu / People's Daily (November 2016)_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*The PLA Army's Armored Reconnaissance vehicles
*


















*The PLA Army's Armored Command vehicles*




















*@OedoSoldier *2017.03.24

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

50 years - China Nuclear Power

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

@cnleio nice infographic the 250 nukes is classic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

terranMarine said:


> @cnleio nice infographic the 250 nukes is classic


hehe ... the classic 250 nukes always come from foreign news, China official never release any data about how many nukes in Chinese hands ... so 50 years = 250 nukes, it means produced 5x nukes per year ? Here is A BIG JOKE !
1. China land has rich uranium resources.
2. China is the few country can produce uranium enrichment centrifuges.
3. China electric power r plentiful.
4. Half century ago China bomb the nuke.

Much much more than the count, my friend ~! I say enough for a WWIII.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> 50 years - China Nuclear Power
> 
> 
> View attachment 386593
> View attachment 386594
> 
> View attachment 386595
> 
> View attachment 386596



This "report" is a joke. The DF-41 is far smaller than what is depicted here, and the specs are wrong too.


----------



## cirr

Looking forward to the early unveiling of Chinese "Caesar" 155mm howitzer

http://weibo.com/tv/v/EBD25oMZu?fid=1034:74bb627123d6a5604235c0e3b67ded6e

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*China's heavy-lift helicopter passes all airworthiness tests*

By Xinhua - 2017-03-28





China's first heavy-lift helicopter for civilian purpose, the AC313. (Photo/Xinhua)​
*NANCHANG - China's first heavy-lift helicopter for civilian purpose, the AC313, has passed all airworthiness tests*, sources with the developer said Tuesday.

The most recent test flight, in heavy rain, was in Jingdezhen, a city in Jiangxi Province, east China, on Friday, according to *Changhe Aircraft Industry (Group) Co. Ltd*, a subsidiary of the Aviation Industry Corp. of China, which developed and manufactured the helicopter.

*The helicopter successfully took off and landed in heavy rain, with precipitation exceeding 0.03 inch within six minutes.*

After take-off and before landing, the helicopter had to fly at comparatively high speed at an altitude of 200 to 500 meters to prove it was airworthy in rain.

"_The results were positive -- the helicopter's airborne systems and equipment worked normally and the pilot had a clear view,_" a document from the developer said. "_The helicopter has now met all criteria for airworthiness._"

*The AC313 had its maiden flight in Jingdezhen City in March 2010. It completed two trial flights on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau in 2010 and 2011.*

*The aircraft is suitable for emergency rescue operations, forest fire response, transportation, offshore operations, medical aid, sightseeing and business trips.*

http://www.chinadailyasia.com/nation/2017-03/28/content_15592967.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

China's Heavy-lift Helicopter Passes All Airworthiness Tests - CCTV+






The storyline is here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army younger officers participated in Chile international military game



> 中国陆军网讯（刘晓诚、李光、张强）近日，代表中国陆军院校参加智利国际军事教育大会暨国际巡逻比赛的陆军军官学院代表团一行15人圆满完成出访任务，载誉凯旋。
> 
> 3月8日至17日，由陆军军官学院选派代表团参加该院建院200周年庆典、国际军事教育大会暨国际巡逻比赛。会上，代表团团长、陆军军官学院马方前副院长从教育培养模式、人才培养体系、招生与毕业分配三个方面着重介绍了我军院校人才培养情况。我参赛学员与美国西点军校、英国桑赫斯特皇家军事学院、智利陆军学院等10所世界一流军校14支代表队同场竞技，夺得总分第三名，并获负重越野、游骑兵障碍、战地协同搬运三个单项第一名和海上操舟救援、轻武器射击两个单项第二名。
> 
> 近年来，陆军军官学院始终坚持聚焦陆军转型发展，坚持面向战场、面向部队推进教学训练改革，通过常态化组织军事技能比武竞赛、战术综合演习，提升学员直通战场的本领和直面战场的底气。学员参加毕业联合考核通过率、优秀率连续7年位居全军参考院校前列，在原总参军训部组织的“桑赫斯特”选拔赛、“陆军学历教育院校学员军事技能集训考核”和“勇士杯”全军学历教育院校军事技能比武竞赛中名列前茅，一大批毕业学员成为部队训练骨干中坚。





























PLA Army younger officers participated in Chile international military game

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army ZBL-09

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

samsara said:


> China's Heavy-lift Helicopter Passes All Airworthiness Tests - CCTV+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The storyline is here.



@cnleio @cirr 

Any idea why this helicopter used a foreign engine made by Pratt and Whitney, instead of indigenous engines?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cnleio @cirr
> 
> Any idea why this helicopter used a foreign engine made by Pratt and Whitney, instead of indigenous engines?


En ... before China make the same level engine or indigenous engine mature for mass-produce, they just equip foreign engines. If China not import from foreign it means we already can mass-produce them to instead of foreign engine. It's the same reason India Airforce need buying Su-30mki from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> En ... before China make the same level engine or indigenous engine mature for mass-produce, they just equip foreign engines. If China not import from foreign it means we already can mass-produce them to instead of foreign engine. It's the same reason India Airforce need buying Su-30mki from Russia.



I guess you need to increase research in engines. It is a weakness. From helicopters, to jets, to ships. 

Also I would recommend that China reforms it's Enterprises. China is the second largest economy in the world, yet Canada and even Ukraine can make better engines. 

Chinese state owned Enterprises specially in defence are too political and not commercial. 

Look at Boeing. It is a defence company yet sells more in civil markets. It helps it to maintain large production lines, fund research, reach economies of scale, and maintain industrial capacity for times of war.


----------



## Brainsucker

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I guess you need to increase research in engines. It is a weakness. From helicopters, to jets, to ships.
> 
> Also I would recommend that China reforms it's Enterprises. China is the second largest economy in the world, yet Canada and even Ukraine can make better engines.
> 
> Chinese state owned Enterprises specially in defence are too political and not commercial.
> 
> Look at Boeing. It is a defence company yet sells more in civil markets. It helps it to maintain large production lines, fund research, reach economies of scale, and maintain industrial capacity for times of war.



I think you need to increase research on jet fighter. It's a weakness. From SU-30 MKI, Rafale, MIG29K, etc.... Last time I heard, all of them are not India indigenous jet FIghter. You just buy it from other countries.

Also I recommend that India reforms it's enterprise. India is the second largest population in he world, yet, they still can't make a descent aircraft. What happen to Tejas? Last time I heard, you even need the help from France to develop it properly. Or because all clever people in India run away to Western Countries?

What happen to Indian's defense enterprise? Why can't they beat China's defense enterprise, although you said that China's one are too political? Too much corruption? Too much politic?

Look at America. They can make their own jet fighter So what about yours? LOL. I just compare your country with the same country that you compare China to. It's funny isn't it? Because compared to China, you're far... too far behind from the America.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

Brainsucker said:


> I think you need to increase research on jet fighter. It's a weakness. From SU-30 MKI, Rafale, MIG29K, etc.... Last time I heard, all of them are not India indigenous jet FIghter. You just buy it from other countries.
> 
> Also I recommend that India reforms it's enterprise. India is the second largest population in he world, yet, they still can't make a descent aircraft. What happen to Tejas? Last time I heard, you even need the help from France to develop it properly. Or because all clever people in India run away to Western Countries?
> 
> What happen to Indian's defense enterprise? Why can't they beat China's defense enterprise, although you said that China's one are too political? Too much corruption? Too much politic?
> 
> Look at America. They can make their own jet fighter So what about yours? LOL. I just compare your country with the same country that you compare China to. It's funny isn't it? Because compared to China, you're far... too far behind from the America.


Well said! Hit to the nerves of the shallow-minded persona  firing up many words without seeing the mirror itself 

And one should not be forgetful, while the USA seems so good in building all the military equipment, spending most of the money there, at the same time that nation is much neglecting its civilian sectors as can be observed in the tattering infrastructure throughout the country nowadays, an obvious reflection, part of a much bigger failure in overall economy aspect. Needless to say, China should not follow the flawed path, development and resources must be balanced and spent wisely to encompass all sectors of life... not just the military one.

_It's crucial that the state controls the MIC, and do not allow the MIC dictates the state!_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I guess you need to increase research in engines. It is a weakness. From helicopters, to jets, to ships.
> 
> Also I would recommend that China reforms it's Enterprises. China is the second largest economy in the world, yet Canada and even Ukraine can make better engines.
> 
> Chinese state owned Enterprises specially in defence are too political and not commercial.
> 
> Look at Boeing. It is a defence company yet sells more in civil markets. It helps it to maintain large production lines, fund research, reach economies of scale, and maintain industrial capacity for times of war.


HAHA ... *just compare each year how many new domestic warships & jets & helos made by China or India, the answer is obvious there ~!* No foreign country can support China enough engines to make hundreds of new warships & jets & helos, and China not import hundreds of foreign engines each year, most engines still produced in China. *Without domestic engines support, how China can built thousand helos and thousands of MBTs for Army ? twenty type052C/D DDGs and one CV-16, hundred other FFGs/DDGs/Subs for Navy ? Thousand J11/J10/J15/KJ AWACS/JH7/JL89 jets/trainers for Airforce ? *Does Chinese need beg foreigner engines to build above weapons for China military force ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

GAM-100 Top-attack ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Brainsucker said:


> I think you need to increase research on jet fighter. It's a weakness. From SU-30 MKI, Rafale, MIG29K, etc.... Last time I heard, all of them are not India indigenous jet FIghter. You just buy it from other countries.
> 
> Also I recommend that India reforms it's enterprise. India is the second largest population in he world, yet, they still can't make a descent aircraft. What happen to Tejas? Last time I heard, you even need the help from France to develop it properly. Or because all clever people in India run away to Western Countries?
> 
> What happen to Indian's defense enterprise? Why can't they beat China's defense enterprise, although you said that China's one are too political? Too much corruption? Too much politic?
> 
> Look at America. They can make their own jet fighter So what about yours? LOL. I just compare your country with the same country that you compare China to. It's funny isn't it? Because compared to China, you're far... too far behind from the America.



Not compared China to India, so why are you bringing it in?



samsara said:


> Well said! Hit to the nerves of the shallow-minded persona  firing up many words without seeing the mirror itself
> 
> And one should not be forgetful, while the USA seems so good in building all the military equipment, spending most of the money there, at the same time that nation is much neglecting its civilian sectors as can be observed in the tattering infrastructure throughout the country nowadays, an obvious reflection, part of a much bigger failure in overall economy aspect. Needless to say, China should not follow the flawed path, development and resources must be balanced and spent wisely to encompass all sectors of life... not just the military one.
> 
> _It's crucial that the state controls the MIC, and do not allow the MIC dictates the state!_



No, the US is not neglecting civilian area. 

Also, US is the best at almost all dual use civil-military tech. 

An advice to you: Try to open your mind.



cnleio said:


> HAHA ... *just compare each year how many new domestic warships & jets & helos made by China or India, the answer is obvious there ~!* No foreign country can support China enough engines to make hundreds of new warships & jets & helos, and China not import hundreds of foreign engines each year, most engines still produced in China. *Without domestic engines support, how China can built thousand helos and thousands of MBTs for Army ? twenty type052C/D DDGs and one CV-16, hundred other FFGs/DDGs/Subs for Navy ? Thousand J11/J10/J15/KJ AWACS/JH7/JL89 jets/trainers for Airforce ? *Does Chinese need beg foreigner engines to build above weapons for China military force ?!



Almost all engines produced by China are on license. 

You need your own companies that can produce engines for both civilian and military markets, and are involved in active research. Some what like Boeing. 

ALL your engines, even military ones, are based on foreign know-how, and are not innovations. They are not as efficient, or cutting edge compared to western countries.


----------



## Brainsucker

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not compared China to India, so why are you bringing it in?



Then why are you comparing them to Canada, Ukraine, and America?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Bussard Ramjet said:


> ...
> No, the US is not neglecting civilian area.
> 
> Also, US is the best at almost all dual use civil-military tech.
> 
> An advice to you: Try to open your mind.
> ...



It is YOU who need to open YOUR mind... just search around, the infrastructure in the USA is crumbling!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Army DF-10 (CJ-10) cruise missile launch

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Rainbow-802 scout drone



> 彩虹-802小型超近程无人机。该机是一款电动手抛式无人机，滞空时间1.5小时[也有信息说是2.5小时]，航程125公里. 可作为特种兵侦察小组侦察用。该机采用全碳纤维结构，整机质量只有6.5公斤左右，全负荷系统也仅10公斤。可进行侦察任务。彩虹802的机头可以换装不同模块，有白光摄像器、红外摄像器和相机等选项，根据不同任务，换装不同设备. 该系统可完全收纳在一个专用的背囊内，能够在极短的时间内完成组装和放飞. 彩虹-802能够在敌军头顶上，通过数据链向远在35公里外安全地带的我军士兵实时传输可见光和红外图像，为远程火炮、火箭炮甚至导弹指示目标.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Another NEW "light tank" undergo testing in extreme cold weather? 解放军另一种新轻坦？曝神秘坦克进行寒区测试

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> Another NEW "light tank" undergo testing in extreme cold weather? 解放军另一种新轻坦？曝神秘坦克进行寒区测试


Recent two years, we already saw many photos of China developing two new light tanks ... *both equip hydraulic lifting systems.*

Project-201 and Project-617





*Project-201*










*Project-617*











hydraulic power pack & chassis testing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Airborne ~ Airborne Airborne !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China Navy domestic DDG building time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> China Navy DDG building time
> 
> View attachment 389692



What is this showing? 

Can you please give an English translation? 

If it shows only completed ships, then type 55 are not completed. 

But if it shows under construction ships, then type 052d have 12 ships a piece.


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is this showing?
> 
> Can you please give an English translation?
> 
> If it shows only completed ships, then type 55 are not completed.
> 
> But if it shows under construction ships, then type 052d have 12 ships a piece.


It's past 30 years(1987~2017) China domestic DDGs construction timeline ... on the list during 2003~2012 6x type052C built in China, during 2012~2017 (beginning from DDG-172 "长春") they'r 13x type052D launched & under construction, and 2x type055 building in China.

Pls pay attention, the China DDG construction timeline only until to 2017 ... last time i post the type052D construction schedule it's to the year of 2019, during 2017~2020 new type52D and type055 construction will add.

If u ask me when China stop new DDG construction ? Such DDG building speed will continue to 202x year until PLAN has enough air-defense DDGs in West Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cnleio said:


> It's past 30 years(1987~2017) China domestic DDGs construction timeline ... on the list during 2003~2012 6x type052C built in China, during 2012~2017 (beginning from DDG-172 "长春") they'r 13x type052D launched & under construction, and 2x type055 building in China.
> 
> Pls pay attention, the China DDG construction timeline only until to 2017 ... last time i post the type052D construction schedule it's to the year of 2019, during 2017~2020 new type52D and type055 construction will add.
> 
> If u ask me when China stop new DDG construction ? Such DDG building speed will continue to 202x year until PLAN has enough air-defense DDGs in West Pacific.


The timeline also tells about the INCREASED BUILT-UP CAPACITY 

And it can safely be assumed that over time, the build-up speed (or capacity) will also increase!

2003 ~ 2011 ≈ 9 years ==> 6 X Type-052C
2012 ~ 2017 ≈ 6 years ==> 13 X Type-052D + 2 X Type-055
2018 ~ 2020 ≈ 3 years ==> NEW Type-052D + NEW Type-055

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

Fully loaded PLAN Airforce JH-7A fighter/bomber elephant walk



> 这是一支英雄的“飞豹“部队。黄海之滨、辽东半岛、东南沿海、南海前哨……组建49年，他们先后4次调防、6次转隶、9次换装……49年来，无论武器装备和作战空域如何变化，“飞豹团”听党指挥、矢志打赢的基因不曾改变。去年，该团组建的“海空尖刀”分队，一举创造了同型机海上超低空飞行全军纪录。如今，除新员外，近几年，该团创下了海军航空兵的7个首次，荣立集体二等功、三等功各1次，涌现出全军优秀指挥军官、海军十大杰出青年等一大批先进典型，成为响当当的“南海利剑”。

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Airforce fighters(JH-7A and J-11B) elephant walk

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## grey boy 2

High plateau maintenance unit (一支常年驻守在雪域高原上的全勤汽车部队，常年担负青海、西藏等地的物资运输任务)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Airforce JH-7A with YJ-83KH anti-ship missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China diesel engine produce line (Civil level)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Title123

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not compared China to India, so why are you bringing it in?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the US is not neglecting civilian area.
> 
> Also, US is the best at almost all dual use civil-military tech.
> 
> An advice to you: Try to open your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all engines produced by China are on license.
> 
> You need your own companies that can produce engines for both civilian and military markets, and are involved in active research. Some what like Boeing.
> 
> ALL your engines, even military ones, are based on foreign know-how, and are not innovations. They are not as efficient, or cutting edge compared to western countries.


i agree with you but china will try to change it look at year 2020 to 2025 made in china policy


----------



## Title123

Bussard Ramjet said:


> @cnleio @cirr
> 
> Any idea why this helicopter used a foreign engine made by Pratt and Whitney, instead of indigenous engines?


some foreign customer require pratt and whitney i think this heri has indigenus engine version too


----------



## cnleio

China WingLong-I UAV attacking photos by Egypt military force


----------



## cnleio

PLA type99A MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Almost all engines produced by China are on license.
> 
> You need your own companies that can produce engines for both civilian and military markets, and are involved in active research. Some what like Boeing.
> 
> ALL your engines, even military ones, are based on foreign know-how, and are not innovations. They are not as efficient, or cutting edge compared to western countries.



Who doesn't know pigs cannot fly, pretty obvious isn't it? Initially, China had no technology, so we needed to license and copy the technology. Next stage is absorption and then innovation. Have you used those engines? If you haven't use them before, what makes you think they are less efficient?


Again, you assume us Chinis as retards. We should have followed the Indy strategy of importing and then pay shitloads for 'TOT', as if the foreigners would teach you core technology. What you end up with is screw driver and sticker assembly like HAL. Forever dependent on imports and at the end of the day lamenting why India is behind China. THINK!! See list below and get some understanding, we are working hard towards assembling this last piece of the puzzle.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Chinese_aircraft_engines


Btw, people keep on saying China had not develop any engines before. This was factually wrong. China had developed turbojets engine indigenously before and it all started by absorbing foreign technology. See the trend, from license copy, to absorption, to innovation, to fully indigenous engine.


It's not that China cannot build engines, the problem is we can't build state of the art engines with high reliability. There is also the problem with our industrial base who can build maybe good individual engines but face quality issues when mass produced. It takes years to improve the manufacturing process. What Indians don't understand is building a good engine requires not just competent engineers but also skilled technicians. If you can understand Chinese, watch this 大国工匠 in CCTV. But I reckon you don't understand Chinese and this explains why you have no idea what the Chinis are capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Airforce JH-7A in SCS
























PLAN 25th and 26th Task Fleet sailing in the Gulf of Aden


> 亚丁湾4月28日电 林健、潘小员报道：在顺利完成2次联合护航后，当地时间27日下午，海军第25、26批护航编队在亚丁湾东部海域举行了分航仪式，第二十六批护航编队正式开始护航。
> 当地时间下午，两批护航编队的6艘战舰组成双纵队并肩前行，随后，第26批护航编队指挥员王仲才宣布分航，随即18发绿色信号弹应声升空，各舰鸣笛1分钟，官兵们整齐列队，相互挥手致意。
> 分航之后，第26批护航编队正式接过护航“接力棒”，独立护送5艘中外船舶前往亚丁湾西部海域。截至27日，中国海军护航编队已完成1033批6345艘中外船舶的护航任务。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

JF-17B two-seat fighter



> 据悉JF-17B将保留包括KLJ-7火控雷达在内的一套完整的火控系统， 具备了JF-17单座机同样的超视距空战能力以及对地精确打击能力，因此是一款具有较高性价比的战斗教练机。在实战中两名飞行员可以分工合作，前舱飞行员负责操作飞行，而后舱飞行员负责控制武器的锁定和发射。这样既可以减轻飞行员的负担，也可以增强飞行员的状况意识，进而提高JF-17B的作战效率和生存能力。我们相信在不久的将来JF-17枭龙系列战机在国际市场上一定会有实质性的突破！






















JF-17B vs JF-17










JF-17B vs JL-9

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF L-15 jet trainer



























CCTV news release L-15 jet trainer produce line

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

ShenYang J-31 v2.0 stealth fighter prototype flight












Cockpit of AG-600 amphibious aircraft
























Cockpit of PLAAF KJ-500 AWACS
















Cockpit of PLAAF KJ-200 AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Airforce JH-7A elephant walk

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA HQ-9 missile battalion anti-aircraft training

首见我空军地空导弹部队导弹营连射5枚导弹抗敌空中饱合攻击......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China WZ-19E armed helo for export

5月18日上午9点30分，由中国航空工业自主研制的直19E出口型武装直升机将于哈尔滨哈飞机场首飞。直19E的问世将成为“中国智造”的又一张崭新名片，国产直升机将迈出“走出去”的坚实一步。届时，多家媒体将报道首飞盛况，敬请关注。让我们为直19E加油，共同祝愿它首飞成功

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China OBE's 6-gen AMOLED produce line in ChengDu 
欲打破三星垄断 中国首条6代柔性AMOLED生产线正式投入生产


> 5月11日，随着第一片柔性AMOLED高分辨率触控显示屏的点亮，中国首条6代柔性AMOLED生产线——BOE（京东方）成都第6代柔性AMOLED生产线正式投入生产。
> 
> BOE（京东方）成都第6代柔性AMOLED生产线总投资465亿元人民币，于2015年5月开工建设，2016年7月主体厂房封顶。设计产能为每月4．8万片玻璃基板（玻璃基板尺寸为1850mm×1500mm），定位于高端手机显示及新兴移动显示等产品。
> 
> 该产线应用全球最先进的蒸镀工艺，将玻璃基板切为二分之一进行蒸镀技术难度高，是中国首条采用该工艺的AMOLED生产线。同时，该产线采用低温多晶硅（LTPS）塑胶基板代替传统的非晶硅（a－Si）玻璃基板，电子迁移率高100倍以上，具有相当好的信号驱动与系统集成能力。采用LTPS的产品屏幕分辨率更高，使小尺寸产品也能具有4K级超高清分辨率。此外还采用柔性封装技术，实现了显示屏幕弯曲和折叠，可广泛应用于智能穿戴、手机、平板电脑、车载显示等高端手机显示及新兴移动显示产品。
> 
> 除成都第6代柔性AMOLED生产线外，BOE（京东方）还于2016年12月在四川绵阳投建一条6代柔性OLED生产线，计划产能为每月4．8万片玻璃基板（玻璃基板尺寸为1850mm×1500mm），预计2019年实现量产。
> 
> BOE（京东方）在OLED显示领域布局已久。BOE（京东方）投建的中国首条、全球第二条5．5代LTPS／AMOLED生产线——BOE（京东方）鄂尔多斯第5．5代AMOLED生产线早已于2013年投入生产。目前，该产线已为国内外知名客户提供应用于智能手机和智能手表等可穿戴产品的AMOLED高分辨率显示屏。
> 
> 作为新型显示发展方向之一，AMOLED在高端智能手机及可穿戴设备等智能终端市场的应用前景广阔。据群智咨询数据，从移动终端面板发展来看，到2020年，柔性AMOLED在整个AMOLED产能中占比可达65％，2017年和2018年是柔性AMOLED增速最快的两年。
> 
> 由于韩国在AMOLED领域布局较早，以三星为首的韩系厂商在AMOLED领域具有先发优势。目前，全球AMOLED显示产品的技术和产能主要由三星等韩系厂商垄断。2016年前三季度，三星在全球中小尺寸OLED显示面板领域的市场份额达到97%。




Future our phones/LCDs will get changed by AMOLED ~!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

PLA DF-15 tactical missiles
















PLA DF-16 tactical missiles












One DF-16's cluster warheads attack












































CCTV news release DF-5B intercontinental ballistic missile launching from underground missile silo











CHINA DF MISSILE FAMILY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

J-31 v2.0 stealth fighter prototype







HQ-9 surface-to-air missile systems in training 
Soldiers assigned to a ground-to-air missile brigade of the air force under the PLA Central Theater Command rush to their position during a live-fire training exercise at a military training base in late April, 2017.(81.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

CHINA POWER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

J-31 v2.0 stealth prototype












1st J-31 stealth prototype






无轴泵推 for China new nuclear submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1930202.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

T-55 said:


> http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1930202.html


Girls are good bombing pilots. It would be fun if we let them bomb those women-hating ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

PLA Hong Kong Garrison, inspected by President Xi, 30th June 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Damn. There are way too many high resolution pictures on these last few page. My browser is literally incapable of loading all of them at once. Surely I cannot be the only user here with that issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Damn. There are way too many high resolution pictures on these last few page. My browser is literally incapable of loading all of them at once. Surely I cannot be the only user here with that issue.


Yes, i also meet the issue when loading many high resolution photos at once in some pages ... my browser show many "X" instead of photos. And i can't upload new photos to last page, only start new photos from current page !

Soldiers assigned to an army aviation brigade of the PLA 80th Group Army conduct pre-flight inspections on the Z-10 attack helicopters prior to the flight training at a military airfield in east China's Shandong Province on July

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Yes, i also meet the issue when loading many high resolution photos at once in some pages ... my browser show many "X" instead of photos. And i can't upload new photos to last page, only start new photos from current page !
> 
> Soldiers assigned to an army aviation brigade of the PLA 80th Group Army conduct pre-flight inspections on the Z-10 attack helicopters prior to the flight training at a military airfield in east China's Shandong Province on July
> 
> View attachment 409479
> View attachment 409480




Brilliant ... but again all serial numbers ps'ed !!! what a pity. 

80th GA is the former 26th GA ... so these are 7th LH-Brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Brilliant ... but again all serial numbers ps'ed !!! what a pity.
> 
> 80th GA is the former 26th GA ... so these are 7th LH-Brigade.


Dear @Deino , right now this thread has some problem .... maybe photo cache issue or other technical-issue, every time after i posted photos in this thread ... at least 15 minutes can't access to PDF forum, the PDF server usually feedback CONNECT_TIMEOUT like it refuse my browser access to the forum. =(

Aircraft carrier "Liaoning" arrives in Hong Kong

　　An aircraft carrier fleet of the Chinese PLA Navy arrives in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region on July 7 for a visit to mark the 20th anniversary of Hong Kong's return to China. The fleet comprises the country's first aircraft carrier Liaoning, two destroyers and a frigate. The fleet will leave Hong Kong on July 11. [Photo by PLA HK Garrison]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

The forum often crashes due to pictures from this particular thread in my case as well. Perhaps some of them need to be enclosed within spoilers if possible so that not all of them need to be loaded right from the start.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S. Martin

cnleio said:


> PLAAF L-15 jet trainer
> 
> View attachment 395567
> View attachment 395568
> View attachment 395569
> View attachment 395570
> View attachment 395571
> View attachment 395572
> View attachment 395573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCTV news release L-15 jet trainer produce line
> 
> View attachment 395574
> 
> View attachment 395575
> 
> View attachment 395576
> 
> View attachment 395577
> 
> View attachment 395578
> 
> View attachment 395579
> 
> View attachment 395580
> 
> View attachment 395581
> 
> View attachment 395582
> 
> View attachment 395583
> 
> View attachment 395584
> 
> View attachment 395585
> 
> View attachment 395586


----------



## Deino

S. Martin said:


> ...



And what do You want to say ???


----------



## S. Martin

Good job! These HD photos are really impressive.


----------



## yusheng

80 years

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

The next 5.8mm rifle for Chinese soldiers coming soon ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China J-20 stealth fighters flight in BeiJing sky, prepare for new military parade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Navy fighters carrying YJ-91 supersonic anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China Navy 3x type of Phased Array Radar DDGs: type052C、type052D、type055

 _*BUILDING SOMETHING GOOD FOR CHINESE NAVY ~!*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China Navy 3x type of VLS cells: for type054A、type052C/D、type055

 2017.07 PLAN warships visiting China HongKong
















J-20 for PLAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

“China ASROC” Yu-8 anti-sub torpedo launched from type054A VLS cell

A missile (Yu-8) launches off the forward Vertical Launching System(VLS) aboard the guided-missile frigate Xiangtan (Hull 531) attached to the East China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy during an anti-submarine training exercise jointly conducted by frigates Xiangtan (Hull 531) and Binzhou (Hull 515) and ship-borne helicopters in an undisclosed sea area of the East China Sea on June 29, 2017. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Qian)





























HHQ-16 missile launched from type054A VLS cell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Z-10 attack helicopters attached to a brigade of the PLA 83rd Group Army prepare to life off in the rain during the flight training on July 11, 2017, aiming to hone the troops' all-weather combat capability. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Yu and Wang Anran)





















PLAAF J-10C carrying new missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Z-10 attack helicopters attached to a brigade of the PLA 83rd Group Army prepare to life off in the rain during the flight training on July 11, 2017, aiming to hone the troops' all-weather combat capability. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zhang Yu and Wang Anran)
> ...



But they are not from the 83rd PLA GA but - at least according to their serials - from the 79th GA.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> But they are not from the 83rd PLA GA but - at least according to their serials - from the 79th GA.


Talk less about the PLA serials ... BIG-BROTHER watching u ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> Talk less about the PLA serials ... BIG-BROTHER watching u ~!




Funny ... I was just yesterday at Vienna to talk with my publisher on some new projects and he gave me this with greetings  So I'm sure they are fully aware of me and already acting as "BIG-BROTHER" since some time.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Funny ... I was just yesterday at Vienna to talk with my publisher on some new projects and he gave me this with greetings  So I'm sure they are fully aware of me and already acting as "BIG-BROTHER" since some time.
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 411055


LOL ... that's interesting, it seems the "BIG-BROTHER" offer an olive branch (Greetings from China & PLA ) to Mr @Deino.

PLA official English website (http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/) need a professional columnist like u , to introduce today China military force to western readers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> LOL ... that's interesting, it seems the "BIG-BROTHER" offer an olive branch (Greetings from China & PLA ) to Mr @Deino.
> 
> PLA official English website (http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/) need a professional columnist like u , to introduce today China military force to western readers.
> View attachment 411080



Thanks my friend and indeed I would be honoured ! ... if they would be interested, I'm sure they know how to get in contact.

Deino

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN DDG CIC










U.S "Arleigh Burke" CIC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*The Chinese People's Liberation Army of 2017 *
CGTN
Published on Jul 15, 2017

This year marks the 90th founding anniversary of the PLA. The last nine extraordinary decades record a history of the diligent march forward under the leadership of the CPC, a history of serving the people with the resolute and capability to win, a history of starting from scratches to overcome powerful opponents with modest strength, and a history worth cherishing and commemorating. China's Ministry of National Defense released the video named "The Chinese People's Liberation Army of 2017” to tell the story and the spirit of the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese Army carries out military exercise on Tibet plateau *
CGTN
Published on Jul 15, 2017

The Chinese Army has recently carried out a military exercise on the Tibet plateau, deploying cannons and conducting live firing at a height of 5,100 meters.

The drill, which also involved the testing of new equipment, was conducted to evaluate the battle-readiness of People’s Liberation Army (PLA) troops at altitudes of 5,000 meters and above.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pangu

This 95-1 carrying handle looks different, is this a newer version?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ironborn

It's a newer version with modified trigger guard and lower the carry handle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

Ironborn said:


> It's a newer version with modified trigger guard and lower the carry handle



Thx bro, this looks much better. At least head doesn't rise too much from the rifle now, hehehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

CV16 in HongKong

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

CCTV: new version Z-18 (换轴10的直18完全可以看作一个新型号) tailor made to operate in high plateau condition (先进水平,高原性能比较强)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China next A.C development

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

So that's how our H-20s will look like. .Or are they drones?​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Olli Ranta

Han Warrior said:


> So that's how our H-20s will look like. .Or are they drones?​



What about this one 




in https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-air-force-plaaf-news-discussions.84214/page-97#post-9149521

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Is that air wing squad will be real or just for mock-up? If this real, this gonna really interesting (because next AC mock-up shows J-20 and flying wing UCAV formation on board).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> Is that air wing squad will be real or just for mock-up? If this real, this gonna really interesting (because next AC mock-up shows J-20 and flying wing UCAV formation on board).


will appear on later type002 or type003 A.C ... J-20 and UCAV already flight, "E-2" prototype still testing in somewhere, photos already appeared on internet ... just all not mass production yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

New weapons from China to see in next five years ...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Soon we will see 2nd Sino-India border-conflict between China and India

 Pray for our soldiers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

cnleio said:


> Soon we will see 2nd Sino-India border-conflict between China and India
> 
> Pray for our soldiers



是真的吗?他只说早起看直播. 不一定是打印.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-20 stealth fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pangu

This pic has the feel, yes?!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## IblinI



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaimiKhan

Any chinese member translate the critical or important points and summarize. Thx.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Which SSK class is that in the fourth-to-last picture? Hydrodynamics look on point.


----------



## cnleio

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Which SSK class is that in the fourth-to-last picture? Hydrodynamics look on point.


PLAN Type039C AIP submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Starting from the 1:28 mark, you can see what I presume to be Russian soldiers training with our QBZ-95.





TaimiKhan said:


> Any chinese member translate the critical or important points and summarize. Thx.


Which specific parts?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-20 stealth fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

J-20 cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> J-20 cockpit




Just tell anyone the camera-man to turn 180° and then take a picture again !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China Inner Mongolia, Jurh PLA military training base












Each year in Jurh base, PLA Red Army *vs* Blue Army

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

An HJ-10 heavy anti-tank missile system attached to an army brigade with the PLA 72nd Group Army fires a missile down range during the live-fire training on July 28, 2017. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Peng Jie)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Daniel808

there is no release photos about Zhurihe training this year, Blue vs Red army, bro? @cnleio


----------



## cnleio

Daniel808 said:


> there is no release photos about Zhurihe training this year, Blue vs Red army, bro? @cnleio


Not yet, only released PLA 90th anniversary photos in Zhurihe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

cnleio said:


> Not yet, only released PLA 90th anniversary photos in Zhurihe.


Cool photos Bro.


----------



## cirr

News: No. 196 combined brigade of No. 81 GA recieve 99A tanks 
















https://v.qq.com/x/page/b05367v3hil.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

2012.08.13, PLAAF J-11 fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China VT-4 export MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Type052D launch YJ-18 supersonic anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

http://weibo.com/tv/v/Fh56OBIpi?fid=1034:847171d05a25f8dab1d48bb42c96a85b


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## qwerrty

gl5 aps


https://imgur.com/kSa1sWr

vn-17


https://imgur.com/RKyQino

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Malik Alashter

cnleio said:


> there's no never in China ...


That's what we say in iraq. except we don't have a better regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Daniel808 said:


> About Type 99A2 MBT.
> I know it used Autoloader System.
> 
> But, there is somekind of Ammo Bustle Storage? Like in Leopard 2 Tanks.
> So, If enemy shot and Penetrate Type 99A2 MBT, they will not Explode and Cook off like T-72 tanks.
> 
> Hope you all @cnleio @Martian2 @cirr @Deino @hk299792458 @T-55 @SinoSoldier @Beast @Jlaw @ChineseTiger1986 @yusheng @wanglaokan @j20blackdragon, and et al. can give me little enlightment about that
> 
> Thanks.


No such thing on all Chinese tanks.


----------



## cnleio

Malik Alashter said:


> No such thing on all Chinese tanks.


Not correct and i believe u don't visit latest Chinese tanks. What about American M1 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pangu

New Type 15 helmet for the PLA, which is identical to what the PAP is using.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) recently demonstrated a new generation of infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) that it touts as a "brand-new generation of 30-ton heavy tracked armored vehicles with the protection level of tanks."

The new VN-17 armored vehicle is quite similar to the VT-5 light tank produced by NORINCO, IHS Jane’s reported Monday, given that they have the same chassis. The biggest difference between the vehicles consists in the engine being located in the front of the vehicle to allow troops to travel in the vehicle’s rear.






The IFV was showcased to 230 delegates from more than 50 nations from August 15 to 16 in Baoto, Inner Mongolia, roughly 700 kilometers west of Beijing. A host of other never-before-seen Chinese military vehicles were also displayed, according to Jane’s.

The product’s twin anti-tank HJ-12 missile launchers, an unmanned 30 mm cannon and a 360-degree electronic battlefield scanner were featured prominently to potential clients. 

In 2003, Washington sanctioned NORINCO and its subsidiaries for allegedly contributing to Iran’s missile program. The state-run firm makes civilian products like machinery, chemicals, construction machinery and vehicles in addition to its products for the Chinese military, which is the company’s dominant source of business, GlobalSecurity.org reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

China JL-9 assembly line

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

Type 99A

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yantong1980

Did GL-5 APS available for export only or will be officially used by Chinese army tanks also?


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10A and J-10C fighter











J-10C carrying 2x YJ-91 supersonic ASM







China 1300hp tank powerpack for VT-4 export

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Chinese building type002 Aircraft Carrier for PLAN, Part I





































Chinese building type002 Aircraft Carrier for PLAN, Part II

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Chinese building type002 Aircraft Carrier for PLAN, Part III







































China Type002 A.C

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10C low-altitude flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAN YJ-18 supersonic anit-ship missile




















PLAN Type052C / Type052D / Type055 DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

@cnleio - "*Chinese building type002 Aircraft Carrier for PLAN, Part I*"

May you please give me the TITLE of the CCTV program and date it's aired if you know, I wanna get those videos. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

samsara said:


> @cnleio - "*Chinese building type002 Aircraft Carrier for PLAN, Part I*"
> 
> May you please give me the TITLE of the CCTV program and date it's aired if you know, I wanna get those videos. Thanks


Pics come from the internet ... i think u should watch CCTV7, that's Chinese "农业军事台". Sorry i don't watch that video so don't know the title.

@samsara, watch below CCTV news video about China A.C building, u will find it !
http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/mil/doc/2017-08-21/150366927199.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

cnleio said:


> Pics come from the internet ... i think u should watch CCTV7, that's Chinese "农业军事台". Sorry i don't watch that video so don't know the title.
> 
> @samsara, watch below CCTV news video about China A.C building, u will find it !
> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/mil/doc/2017-08-21/150366927199.html
> View attachment 423567


Thanks @cnleio fyi 
and some user had uploaded that interesting video here:

_三分钟回顾中国首艘国产航母001A建造过程 A Brief Review of Building Chinese Type-001A Aircraft Carrier_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

PLA Army DF-10 cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

A standard mechanized infantry battalion of PLA Army & combat armored vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cnleio

China Type15 light tank serving in PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> China Type10 light tank serving in PLA Army
> 
> View attachment 424993
> View attachment 424994
> View attachment 424995



Type 15  with VR/AR helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

Old photos, 1960s~1970s Mao's China Defense Industry

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

cnleio said:


> Old photos, 1960s~1970s Mao's China Defense Industry
> 
> View attachment 425656
> View attachment 425657
> View attachment 425658
> View attachment 425659
> View attachment 425660
> View attachment 425661
> View attachment 425662
> View attachment 425663
> View attachment 425664
> View attachment 425665


Today's people (the young generations) can hardly appreciate the tough life under the difficult, the most challenging times when everything was deficient even much scarce. Today's prosperous and relatively easy time tends to make them forgetful and ignorant about the great striving during the most difficult periods in the past... what great efforts & resources put in by those heroic unnamed heroes of the past generations to sail through the trap of poverty and backwardness.... to make progress and achieve betterment step by step... year by year.... decade over decade...

Without the great vision by the past great leaders and great efforts by the past workers to achieve the "*escape velocity*",,, escaping from the bottom... there won't be the present state of the modern days of prosperity!!

*A great and grateful nation should never be forgetful forever and ever about all the devotions and sacrifices of their predecessors in making possible today's bright life!!!*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

WZ-19 armed helo with millimeter-wave radar




























WZ-10 armed helo in the 4th TianJin Heli-Expo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China CH-5 UAV & SDB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Type 15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

China prepare for Navy Fighter Ejection System

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2005 in China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

cnleio said:


> 2005 in China
> 
> View attachment 433623
> View attachment 433624


They already started J-20 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

http://yiding.9.cn/wp/4620128

The testing of vehicles and equipments.

Two different type of 6X6 armed vehicle.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-new-66-wheeled-armored-vehicle-for-the-pap.524159/#post-9973058










A new type of intelligent munition (30mm or 35mm)?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## chengdusudise

https://dszh.org/upimg/201710/27/u59f302a1920dd6169.jpg


----------



## cnleio

clarkgap said:


> http://yiding.9.cn/wp/4620128
> 
> The testing of vehicles and equipments.
> 
> Two different type of 6X6 armed vehicle.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-new-66-wheeled-armored-vehicle-for-the-pap.524159/#post-9973058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new type of intelligent munition (30mm or 35mm)?


Bro, the WeiXin(or WeChat) not allow to relink photo from it, ur photos XXX

China already developing new Heavy IFV for Army, future we will see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clarkgap

cnleio said:


> Bro, the WeiXin(or WeChat) not allow to relink photo from it, ur photos XXX
> 
> China already developing new Heavy IFV for Army, future we will see it.
> View attachment 433720



问一下，你平时用什么图床？


----------



## cnleio

clarkgap said:


> 问一下，你平时用什么图床？


国内很少外链图床，即使有网管会经常删除敏感图片包括一些军事图片。我会用国外图床Photobucket和Imgur。Imgur最好用，可惜已经被国内防火墙屏蔽了。。。我现在几乎不用图床直接上传PDF。

你在国外,推荐Imgur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

clarkgap said:


> 问一下，你平时用什么图床？


OR you can just use the PDF "*Upload a File*" service (next to "Post Reply" button) to upload your images to PDF own file server

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

cnleio said:


> 国内很少外链图床，即使有网管会经常删除敏感图片包括一些军事图片。我会用国外图床Photobucket和Imgur。Imgur最好用，可惜已经被国内防火墙屏蔽了。。。我现在几乎不用图床直接上传PDF。
> 
> 你在国外,推荐Imgur



Photobuket还没被墙吗？


----------



## cnleio

J-10C & Pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## clarkgap

Clear image of 6X6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-20 & J-16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pzkilo

cnleio said:


> Another "Invisible War" *inside* China, *notice in advance* ... the trouble in China can't avoid.
> 
> Let tell the last truth ... before off-line
> View attachment 436412
> View attachment 436413
> 
> 
> 
> Like these 'good guys' and *dead-man*
> View attachment 436417
> 
> View attachment 436415
> 
> View attachment 436414
> 
> View attachment 436416
> 
> View attachment 436418


what does these information come from? And the most important part is covered by watermark. 



cnleio said:


> Another "Invisible War" *inside* China, *notice in advance* ... the trouble in China can't avoid.
> 
> Let tell the last truth ... before off-line
> View attachment 436412
> View attachment 436413
> 
> 
> 
> Like these 'good guys' and *dead-man*
> View attachment 436417
> 
> View attachment 436415
> 
> View attachment 436414
> 
> View attachment 436416
> 
> View attachment 436418


what does these information come from? And the most important part is covered by watermark.


----------



## The Eagle

cnleio said:


> Another "Invisible War" *inside* China, *notice in advance* ... the trouble in China can't avoid.
> 
> Let tell the last truth ... before off-line
> View attachment 436412
> View attachment 436413
> 
> 
> 
> Like these 'good guys' and *dead-man*
> View attachment 436417
> 
> View attachment 436415
> 
> View attachment 436414
> 
> View attachment 436416
> 
> View attachment 436418



What is this, to be related with topic in hand. English translation or concluding details, will be appreciated.


----------



## clarkgap

The Eagle said:


> What is this, to be related with topic in hand. English translation or concluding details, will be appreciated.



The rumor about the political conflict in China.


----------



## clarkgap

ZZC-01 optical recon vehicle launched a drone.









Another angle of drone launcher on ZZC-01





The artillery recon unit base on 89 series vehicle is composed by ZZC-01 optical recon vehicles, ZZC-02 radar recon vehicles and ZZC-03 information processing vehicles. (From left to right)





The close-up image of optical window on ZZC-01





ZZC-02 radar recon vehicle









Inside of ZZC-02 radar recon vehicle (Those equipments looks poor because it was the proudct of 1990s )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

2017 64x Type056 & Type053H corvettes serving in PLAN












2017 26x Type054A frigates serving in PLAN















PLAN CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

99B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 99B



Allegedly a new variant under development for urban warfare. The question is: are the 99B and the next-generation MBT the same thing?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Allegedly a new variant under development for urban warfare. The question is: are the 99B and the next-generation MBT the same thing?



Of course not. The next gen will be fully electric: electric drive, electric/magnetic gun and electric armour protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Of course not. The next gen will be fully electric: electric drive, electric/magnetic gun and electric armour protection.



Apparently not, as the next-gen Chinese MBT is projected to weigh roughly ~40 tons. The ZTZ-99B will likely incorporate a hard-kill APS, RWS, and a TUSK-like apparatus, although other upgrades to its armament and engines cannot be ruled out.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Army air ground co-ordination exercise.

Credit to 007兄弟。

（明天是冬季小雪。）

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

J-16 & PL-12 & PL-10

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> J-16 & PL-12 & PL-10
> 
> View attachment 438385




What a beautiful image ... but that ps'ed background is a let-down.


----------



## cnleio

China testing domestic aircraft phased array radar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

China's KLJ-7A AESA radar has 1,000 transmit/receive modules (TRM). This means it is equivalent to the F-16 Block 60 AESA radar in the number of transmit/receive modules.





China's Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology (NRIET) KLJ-7A AESA radar with 1,000 transmit/receive modules.





----------

KLJ-7A: PROPOSED AESA RADAR FOR JF-17 UNDERGOING TESTS | Quwa (November 21, 2017)

"*CCTV News footage shows that the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology (NRIET) KLJ-7A is undergoing tests with the China Flight Test Establishment’s 711 unit.*
...
In comparison to current-generation mechanically-steered radars, AESA radars provide key defensibility gains against electronic warfare (EW) jamming and enemy radar detection. Instead of relying on a single array that transmits a different frequency per-single-pulse, AESA radars utilize many arrays – i.e. transmit and receive modules (TRM) – that can each transmit in a different frequency. *In unison, these TRMs enable a single AESA radar unit to transmit in different frequencies simultaneously.*

East Pendulum was informed by NRIET deputy director Wang Hongzhe that the KLJ-7A has a range of 170 km, though it is unclear if this is against 5m² RCS (radar cross-section) or 3m² RCS targets. It can track 15 targets and engage four simultaneously. *Though equipped with 1,000 TRMs, it is not known if the KLJ-7A’s TRMs are built from gallium arsenide (GaA) or gallium nitride (GaN).*"

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

CCTV2 news: China FC-31 stealth fighter development



































Beautiful J-10B







TYW-1 UAV mass production, max 1.5-ton load

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China show large-size anti-stealth radar: YLC-8B (UHF band), detected F-22A flight

*Chinese news said the YLC-8B radar already detected 2017/02 U.S F-22A flight (maybe in Korea)*


> 中国官媒播出的一档节目曝光了一款车载反隐身防空预警雷达，引发外界关注。该型号雷达正是针对隐身战机设计。坊间传闻称，该雷达曾成功跟踪到美军最先进的F-22战机。 北京时间11月20日晚，央视播出的一档节目介绍了一家专门从事雷达研发的中国军工机构——中国电子科技集团公司第十四研究所（简称中国电科14所）。据了解，被称为“中国雷达代言人”的中国电科14所研发生产了多款用于解放军先进现役装备的军用雷达。
> 
> 近年来，现代战争进入了隐身飞机突袭的时代。隐身飞机是通过雷达吸波材料，再借助巧妙的飞行器设计，让雷达很难探测识别。 为了“撕掉第五代战机的隐身外衣”，中国的雷达科研人员开启反隐身雷达的研制。央视报道公开的一款新型车载反隐身雷达，就是针对隐身战机设计。据介绍，这款雷达不仅功能很强大，也是目前全球“块头最大”的车载反隐身雷达。 该所的雷达设计师张凯介绍，这款雷达的阵面口径面积非常大，“相当于三室两厅两卫的一个大居室”。如何快速拆装这个“大块头”提升作战的机动能力，是设计之初最大的难题。 据介绍，为了实现新型雷达的模块化和积木化，中国军工人员“用了非常长的时间”。 经过攻关，这款雷达已可以快速机动到热点地区，迅速形成战斗力，“具有很强的生命力”。
> 
> 根据央视曝光的画面判断，这款雷达可能是经过改装升级的YLC-8B机动式预警相控阵雷达雷达。这款雷达曾在中国珠海航展上展出。 查询相关资料可知，YLC-8B是主打反隐身能力的远程有源相控阵预警雷达。 据信，在2017年2月发现美军F-22A战机的，正是当时还在解放军部队试用中的YLC-8B反隐身雷达。 有观察指出，即便是F-22A采用无外挂的全隐身状态接近中国防空识别区，YLC-8B除了能够发现该机，还能实现航迹跟踪，这就为进一步锁定甚至击落该机创造了条件。 据介绍，YLC-8B采用UHF工作频段，一般称为分米波，对于F-22A这种外形尺寸较小的隐身战斗机，只要辐射功率足够强，就完全可以在机身较大的部件，如垂尾、平尾以及机翼前后缘上产生电谐振，从而形成较强的回波。 而且，机身表面涂覆的吸波材料涂层对于分米波来说，也是完全无效的，这便是YLC-8B得以发现F-22A的主要原因。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

cnleio said:


> China show large-size anti-stealth radar: YLC-8B (UHF band), detected F-22A flight
> 
> *Chinese news said the YLC-8B radar already detected 2017/02 U.S F-22A flight (maybe in Korea)*
> 
> View attachment 438911
> View attachment 438912
> View attachment 438913
> View attachment 438914


There goes the hundreds of billions spent down the drain... Should sell some to Syria and NK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Han Patriot said:


> There goes the hundreds of billions spent down the drain... Should sell some to Syria and NK.


What would be the price of such system and range approx ? Would these not be target number one for enemies , mobility ? I believe if a mobile version is made this would render stealth completely useless , otherwise it could still be taken out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10C

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

PLAN Type055 CG

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

China Y-20 produce line

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

From North Korea (not controlled by BeiJing)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

pzkilo said:


> what does these information come from? And the most important part is covered by watermark.
> 
> 
> what does these information come from? And the most important part is covered by watermark.



Where is the post that you quote from? I can't find it anywhere. Is it already being deleted?


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

Type 99A in anechoic chamber

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzkilo

Brainsucker said:


> Where is the post that you quote from? I can't find it anywhere. Is it already being deleted?


Unfortunately, yes, it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF military exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China Navy 29th new Type054A FFG launch in ShangHai












Past 27x type054A FFGs launch time







PLAAF new J-16 fighter air-combat loading






PLAN Airforce Su30mk2 and J-10S fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China building 32x Type054A FFG






After type054A end China to build new Type054B FFG








Navy HHQ-10 missile launch









111

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yantong1980

Figaro said:


> Type 99A in anechoic chamber



What kind of test?


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> What kind of test?


The room calld 微波暗室 or 全电波暗室 (anechoic chamber) ... usually such room for EMI/EMC test (Electro-Magnetic Interference). The jagged objects on the wall for absorbing ambient electromagnetic interference, inside the room it's a pure & clean electromagnetic environment to measure the electromagnetic radiation of target under test (using a EMI frequency spectrum analyzer).

When in Foxconn they testing PC/MobilePhone/LapTop insde anechoic chamber, in BYD they testing automobile inside anechoic chamber.

All commercial products should doing EMC test in anechoic chamber before sale in market cause massive electromagnetic radiation can hurt ppl health. All equipments related to life safety should doing EMI test in anechoic chamber to improve anti-interference ability & system security.



> 微波暗室要屏蔽的不仅是可见光，还包括其它波长的电磁波。其实也就是*用吸波材料来制造一个封闭空间，这样就可在暗室内制造出一个纯净的电磁环境，以方便排除外界电磁干扰*。*微波暗室材料可以是一切吸波材料，目前以铁氧体吸波材料性能最佳，它具有吸收频段高、吸收率高、匹配厚度薄等特点*。它的主要工作原理是根据电磁波在介质中从低磁导向高磁导方向传播的规律，利用高磁导率铁氧体引导电磁波，通过共振，大量吸收电磁波的辐射能量，再通过耦合把电磁波的能量转变成热能。
> 为了检测产品的电磁兼容性，产品必须在规定的标准环境中进行测试。理想的辐射场地是无限大的良好的导电地平面构成的，这是因为金属网（板）对电波产生全反射。在一定条件下，即反射角较小时，反射系数｜R｜≈1 ，不同介质平面的反射系数值也不同，故用金属地平面可使测量数据可靠，也使不同地区测量的数据具有可比性。国际上是以开阔测试场作为电磁辐射的标准实验场地，但是，由于现代生活环境中很难找到理想的开阔场，因此，微波暗室，就成为一种非常普及的代替环境。
> 随着微波技术的发展，为了进行各种微波测量，要求模拟电磁波在自由空间传播的环境条件，微波无反射室即微波暗室也正是针对这一需要而研制的。
> 电波暗室主要用于辐射无线电骚扰(EMI)和辐射敏感度(EMS)测量，电波暗室的尺寸和射频吸波材料的选用主要由受试设备(EUT)的外形尺寸和测试要求确定，分3m法或10m法。
> 微波暗室可以用于天线、电磁兼容、雷达截面测量、无线电控制设备的对接试验，以及各种类型的电磁模拟试验等。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Official Confirmed: PLAAF J-10B fighter installing PESA radar


















Which radar for PLAAF J-10C、J-20、FC-31 fighter ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Navy J-15






PLAAF J-20










PLAAF J-16










2014 PLAAF officers visted F-22 in Alaska base






CJ-1000AX完成首台整机装配
China CJ-1000AX jet engine launch


> 2017年12月25日，大型客机发动机验证机（CJ-1000AX）首台整机在上海完成装配，标志我国首个民用大涵道比涡扇发动机整机验证平台已经建立，将为后续研制工作奠定坚实基础。
> CJ-1000AX由中国航发集团商发公司负责研制，直径1.95米，长3.29米。其结构复杂、试制难度大，包含风扇/增压级、核心机、低压涡轮和附件传动机匣装置，由近35000个零组件组成。中国航发集团商发公司采用“主制造商-供应商”研制模式，联合24家单位参与试制工作，先后突破了钛合金宽弦高空心率风扇叶片、铝合金大型薄壁风扇包容机匣、3D打印燃烧室燃油喷嘴等多项试制关键技术，同时也攻克了大直径、长轴类单元体水平装配技术难关，历时18个月完成首台整机试制、装配。










PLAAF J-11B / J-11BS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makarena




----------



## 52051



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

This is the next generation assault rifle, equiped with advanced electronics, genade launcher, nightsight gear as well as improved ammo(~6mm, instead of 5.8mm like type-95) to defeat enemies equiped with advanced body armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KapitaanAli

*ZH-05*





ZH-05 assault rifle / grenade launcher system (3D model)







ZH-05 assault rifle / grenade launcher system (3D model)







ZH-05 assault rifle / grenade launcher system







ZH-05 assault rifle / grenade launcher system



Caliber

5.8×42 + 20mm

Length

950 mm

Barrel length

n/a

Weight

5 kg

Rate of fire

n/a

Magazine

30 rounds (rifle) + 1 round (20mm GL)



ZH-05 assault rifle / grenade launcher system is an apparent Chinese answer to unsuccessful US XM-29 OICW system and a slightly more successful K-11 weapon system from South Korea. So far little information is available on the ZH-05, but it is believed to be in limited service with some PLA units.



ZH-05 is a complex weapon which combines 5.8mm assault rifle, single-shot 20mm grenade launcher with several types of rounds, and an electronic sight which is used to accurately aim both barrels and pre-set electronic fuses of 20mm grenades for airburst at predefined ranges.



Rifle component of the ZH-05 is a most conventional one. It is apparently based on the Type 03 assault rifle and uses fairy typical gas-operated action and 30-round magazines.



The grenade launcher is integrated above the rifle component and is a single shot, breech loading bolt action weapon which fires specially designed 20mm rounds. Early versions of the ZH-05 featured magazine-fed grenade launchers but current versions are single-shot to achieve necessary weight reduction. 20mm ammunition is available in several versions, with air-burst warheads pre-programmed through electronic sighting unit, armor-piercing grenades for use against lightly armored vehicles, and special “shrapnel” loads which might be useful against small moving targets such as tactical UAV. Muzzle velocity for 20mm rounds is listed as about 220 meters per second, with maximum effective range against stationary targets being 800 meters. Projectile weight is about 85 gram, killing radius of fragmenting warhead is claimed to be about 7 meters.



Sighting unit is an electronic device which includes laser range finder, ballistic computer and grenade programming interface. The optical sight, as it seems, is not integrated into the unit and can be easily replaced, making the system more affordable, extensible and flexible. Sighting unit can transmit it video feed to external display, i.e. to a helmet-mounted eyepiece, thus permitting for “around the corner” shooting without exposition of the shooter’s head and torso to the enemy fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

2018.1 PLAN CV16 A.C Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

J-20 carrying fuel tanks







PLAN Marine Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-20 stealth fighter

J-20 gif

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAAF J-10B fighters in GuangXi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Type346A AESA radar testing














CV16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

PLAN nuclear attack sub

type093







type093A






type093B






Sub-launched supersonic anti-ship missile: YJ-18










China nuclear attack sub family

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## IblinI

Brand new 99A heading to army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

New 99As leaving Baotou factory 
















Baotou





Jianglu

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BHarwana

*PLA NAVAL Landing crops Type 08 Wheeled infantry combat vehicle *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Makarena

*Chinese police don high-tech glasses to nab suspects*
*February 7, 2018*



A Chinese police officer wears a pair of smartglasses with a facial recognition system at Zhengzhou East Railway Station in Zhengzhou in China's central Henan province

Chinese police are sporting high-tech sunglasses that can spot suspects in a crowded train station, the newest use of facial recognition technology that has drawn concerns among human rights groups.


In a scene reminiscent of the dystopian sci-fi television show "Black Mirror", officers in the central city of Zhengzhou are wearing the digital shades amid the crush of travellers heading home during Chinese New Year, the busiest time for the country's transit system.

So far, the technology has allowed police to nab seven suspects accused of crimes ranging from human trafficking to hit and runs, as well as another 26 people who were using fake IDs, according to the state-owned People's Daily, quoting the city's police department.

The system is part of China's efforts to build a digital surveillance system able to use a variety of biometric data—from photos and iris scans to fingerprints—to keep close tabs on the movements of the entire population.

The rapid development of the technology has triggered a demand for commercial applications of the technology as well, with gyms, restaurants and even public toilets getting in on the facial recognition game.

The special glasses are being used by four officers positioned at the entrances to Zhengzhou's east station, according to the People's Daily.




So far, the high-tech glasses have allowed police to nab seven suspects accused of crimes ranging from human trafficking to hit and runs, as well as another 26 people who were using fake IDs, according to the state-owned People's Daily
The glasses have a camera connected to a smartphone-like device that allows the officers to take mugshots of suspicious individuals and compare them to a database back at headquarters.

The app brings up the suspect's vital information, including name, ethnicity, gender and address.

It also tells officers whether the possible perps are on the run from the law, the address of the hotel where they are staying and information related to their internet usage.

Experts say China is racing ahead of Western countries in deploying facial scanners owing to its comparatively lax privacy laws and because Chinese are used to having their pictures, fingerprints and other personal details taken.

Banks are beginning to use facial recognition instead of cards at cash machines while the travel and leisure industry also sees opportunities—China Southern Airlines this year began doing away with boarding passes in favour of the scheme.

But the programmes have drawn fierce criticism from human rights organisations and privacy advocates, who are concerned by their potential for abuse.



Read more at: https://phys.org/news/2018-02-chinese-police-don-high-tech-glasses.html#jCp




give this to special force, it will be easier to pick the target

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

ZTQ tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

FT-10A for export?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Air defence at the battalion level?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

What is this? 



cirr said:


> FT-10A for export?
> 
> View attachment 458898


----------



## jaybird

Horus said:


> What is this?



Looks kind of like export version of HJ-10A Anti-tank missile especially design for Middle-Eastern countries. 
Max range: 10 km


----------



## Nahid

cirr said:


> FT-10A for export?
> 
> View attachment 458898


Egypt, Saudi, Iraq, Algeriya...........will defenatly go for it.
WHAT IS THE RANGE of this?


----------



## clarkgap

jaybird said:


> Looks kind of like export version of HJ-10A Anti-tank missile especially design for Middle-Eastern countries.
> Max range: 10 km
> 
> View attachment 459449



Someone said it is CM-501G Missile Weapon System.


----------



## jaybird

clarkgap said:


> Someone said it is CM-501G Missile Weapon System.



It's possible, but CM-501G looks like this with 9 launchers. And this one got only 6 launchers and it read FT-10A Multi-Purpose Missile Weapon System on the back of the blue wall. HJ-10 family also got a version call AFT-10.


----------



## cirr

"Leaked" documents show that the development of the next generation main battle tank is going well. 

So is the manufacture of the prototype of a new 8X8 wheeled combat vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> "Leaked" documents show that the development of the next generation main battle tank is going well.
> 
> So is the manufacture of the prototype of a new 8X8 wheeled combat vehicle.



Any idea when the first prototype of the MBT might roll out?


----------



## Figaro

Akasa said:


> Any idea when the first prototype of the MBT might roll out?


Probably not for some years. The PLAGF development has been put on a backburner relative to the Air Force and navy ... I think the 99A more than serves the job for now.



cirr said:


> "Leaked" documents show that the development of the next generation main battle tank is going well.
> 
> So is the manufacture of the prototype of a new 8X8 wheeled combat vehicle.


Could you post these documents?


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.3.8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

KD63/KD63B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jäger

what type of APS system does the Type 99A use?


----------



## clarkgap

Bundeswehr said:


> what type of APS system does the Type 99A use?



Laser Jamming.


----------



## leapx

LKJ86 said:


> KD63/KD63B


what is that？


----------



## ozranger

leapx said:


> what is that？



Data link antenna I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

DF-10 Road-mobile long-range ground-launched land-attack cruise missile
source:https://m.weibo.cn/5996312730/4224774291136906

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

@LKJ86 

Thanks for posting stuff but may I ask you take care in what thread you post, if these images or news are indeed news and not already posted in higher quality in the correct forum.

Thanks and take care,
Deino


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> @LKJ86
> 
> Thanks for posting stuff but may I ask you take care in what thread you post, if these images or news are indeed news and not already posted in higher quality in the correct forum.
> 
> Thanks and take care,
> Deino


Thanks for reminding.
What should be posted in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Thanks for reminding.
> What should be posted in this thread?



To admit that's a bit difficult to say ... usually and quite unique this is a special thread of our own long-time member @cnleio who started this thread long time ago as a dedicated news thread.

Best,
Deino


----------



## clarkgap

LKJ86 said:


> 高分一号-02, 03, 04
> View attachment 464663
> 
> View attachment 464664
> 
> View attachment 464665



I believe this should be posted in another thread:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...-navi-asat-bmd-orbital-vehicle-slv-etc.84216/


----------



## LKJ86

Ok, done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/R2pUpyhmcOuTwnt9joeIqA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cybernetics



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cybernetics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001479099444072449

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jäger

something I saw, a PLAN Marine Corps ZTQ-15 in their camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

July 19th Morning, within half an hour after receiving request from Bao Tou city, Inner Mongolia, a subsidiary of Norinco sent out their company's product consist of 7 armoured vehicles of various types to rescue stranded flood victim in areas inaccessible to other rescue vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Cybernetics

PLA special forces autogyro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cybernetics

Mengshi 122mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

New medium-size high-mobility 122mm vehicle-mounted howitzers

Winner 







Loser(CS/SH4 for overseas export)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane




----------



## Figaro

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 530273


This picture is showing a heavily misinformed cost-analysis of individual PLA soldier's equipment. I recall this picture being circulated a couple of years back, where an article was comparing this outfit to the 17,000 dollar US military personnel cost. These cost comparisons are poor for one reason : do you think PLA troops would fight an actual war with that little personnel equipment? The picture above is showing the typical solider outfit in a typical training exercise ... not in combat. Meanwhile, the United States $17,000 cost is from a fully equipped active-duty personnel in Afghanistan. For a good glimpse of PLA personnel outfits in combat, search up the Chinese UN contingent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

I like this one the most

PLA anti missle fire coverage





or rocket gun fire coverage?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Type 18 155 mm howitzer, similar to the ones exported to Pakistan.
Photo via OedoSoldier's twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Type 18 155 mm howitzer, similar to the ones exported to Pakistan.
> Photo via OedoSoldier's twitter.
> 
> View attachment 603554
> View attachment 603555
> View attachment 603556
> View attachment 603557


PLC-181 = Type-18?


----------



## aliaselin

Know our army has equipped this for the first time


----------



## lcloo

aliaselin said:


> Know our army has equipped this for the first time
> View attachment 643036


Quote from Chinese Military Aviation:-
This light utility helicopter entered the service with the Army Aviation in late 2005 for primary training. It is basically an EC-120 co-developed by China, France and Singapore in the mid-90s and manufactured by HAIC. 

Some specifications: max TO weight 1,715kg, max cruise speed 237km/hr, range 771km, hover ceiling 5,151m. It is powered by a Turbomeca Arrius 2F turboshaft engine rated at 335kW. The helicopter also uses composite materials extensively. 

Initial batch of 8 *HC-120*s were delivered to Army Aviation Training School by the end of 2005 (S/N LH9073xx). Currently around 34 are in service. *HC-120* has replaced the aging SA-316 fleet to train new pilots for the Army Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

aliaselin said:


> Know our army has equipped this for the first time
> View attachment 643036




Great find ... by the way any info on @cnleio? He was last seen active here in February 2018!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Great find ... by the way any info on @cnleio? He was last seen active here in February 2018!


I recall @cnleio cuz when I just joined PDF, he was actively posting at that time along with @cirr, those I am quite familiar with the two heavy nicks. I saw @cirr's last presence above, early 2019. 

Also missed @BigBoy (!?) , a heavy poster back then (if I write the nick correctly). What a memory, flash back to several years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

luciferdd said:


>


You've got a great channel! I hope you post more content soon.


----------



## samsara

A video of *HJ-10* (ground-launched anti-tank missile developed by NORINCO)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279510099988365312

Chinese Army's optical fiber wired guided anti-tank missile HJ-10 company.

A rare image of a command vehicle (left) and an observation vehicle (second from left).

Whether the observation vehicle is optical or radar...
(which is replied by OP as “There seems to be both”)

炮兵营反坦克导弹连：
指挥车 侦察车 发射车

Anti-tank missile company of artillery battalion:
Command vehicle; reconnaissance vehicle; launch vehicles






2020.07.05:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279672636784562177


----------



## Figaro

Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

PLAGF exercise compilation (a lot of Tibetan plateau exercises)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

https://d.radikal.ru/d35/2007/73/9c6c65c2d8a2.jpg
https://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/4466327.html


----------



## lcloo

PLA's latest road mobile ferry for river crossing. It is a truck and a ferry. It can also be a bridge in a narrow river.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Video of road mobile ferry.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293207538222223360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

HQ-17

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

PLA medevac exercise in South Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

The 79th group army from PLA army use type-03 300mm rocket launcher to attack moving ships in the sea.

Very affordable anti-ship weapon (Type-03 300mm RL is nicknamed BMW launcher in PLA, since the cost of a rocket is about the same as a BMW 7 series car):






























https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2675031&extra=page%3D1

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
6 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## samsara

The basic type rocket is said to have a firing range of about 70 kilometers. It is the first long-range rocket launcher equipped with terminal sensitive ammunition in China. One rocket can carry five or six terminal sensitive projectiles. Each projectile has its own long eyes and can choose its own target. The projectile is extremely powerful, for example, it can seriously damage a tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## S10

These things have better accuracy and precision than short range ballistic missiles in the 1990's. Calling them "rockets" really doesn't do them justice.

The latest PLC-191 has a range of 360KM with specialized munition. Essentially it can cover the entire western half of Taiwan if positioned near the coast of Fujian, or reach outskirts of New Delhi when deployed near Pangong lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

What a waste of BMWs.


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.01.03:

_China's *highest observation post* "5592 Observation Post" -- *at 5592 meters* above sea level -- on the Sino-Indian front in the Shigatse, Tibet Autonomous Region._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345639635641270278

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

This segment covers some information on the *Dongfeng Mengshi-III* off-road tactical armored vehicles, manufactured by Dongfeng.

Compared to previous in-service two generations vehicles, the new vehicle likely features technology allowing it to operate during more complicated battlefield situations and will have a longer service life, is larger, more heavily armored and equipped with a more powerful engine that gives it higher mobility even when operation in plateau regions.

装甲更厚 火力更猛 解放军第三代“猛士”突击车震撼亮相！新型“陆战铁拳”展开全方位测试 现场见证强悍性能！「国防科工」| 军迷天下 20210115

本期节目主要内容：“和平方舟”获“时代楷模”称号。中国自主开发对战平台助力兵棋推演。“猛士”三代高机动越野车，实现装备跨越发展。“猛士”：装甲防护强悍，可进行海空远程投送。中国创造，中国创意，构筑先进军工装备体系。固体火箭：戒备程度高，反应快，但管理要求高。






The PLA's third generation "Mengshi" assault vehicle with thicker armor and more powerful firepower was unveiled. The new type of "Ground War Iron Fist" launched a full range of testing scene to witness the tough performance!

The main content of this program: "Peace Ark" won the title of "Model of our times". China's self-developed combat platform helps the wargame deduction. Mengshi-III, generations of high mobility off-road vehicles realize the leapfrog development of equipment. Mengshi: strong armor protection, can carry out long distance sea and air delivery.

* * * * *

Past coverage at the Global Times 20201103:

*New-generation assault vehicles enter service with PLA border defense troops*





New-generation assault vehicles enter service with PLA border defense troops - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.01.23:

_PLA meal in Tibet Autonomous Region / Ngari district at the 4000 meters above sea level_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352862100394106880
Either Sichuan or Mongolian hot pot style !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.01.24:

*For the Chinese New Year meal of soldiers stationed in the plateau*_, the logistics support department of the Central Military Commission developed a new type of special dining ration to be dispatched to the front line._

This is part of the menu. In fact, there are three versions of cuisines, consist of the Northern-style cuisines, Southern-style ones and the Sichuan-style ones.















*WATCH THE SHORT COOKING VIDEO! 👇 👇*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353250869274243074

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

From 李海杰 @z5J6NWig6ByNnsC on 2021.01.25:

近日，新疆军区某火力团在零下22摄氏度，组织炊事尖兵比武竞赛。炊事员们使用刚刚列装不久的某新型高原炊事车，通过比武竞赛的形式，检验官兵严寒条件下对新装备的操作使用能力。新型高原炊事车采用先进燃烧技术，工作稳定、效率高，可在海拔4500米地区、-41℃至46℃环境中也能实现行进间作业。

Some firepower regiment of the Xinjiang Military District organized a cookery competition at the minus 22 degrees Celsius recently. Cookers used a new type of highland cooking vehicle recently installed to test the officers and soldiers' ability to operate and use the new equipment under severe winter conditions through a contest competition. With the advanced combustion technology, the new highland cooker works stably and efficiently. It can operate in the environment of -41℃ to 46℃ even at an altitude of 4,500 meters above sea level.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353726317334732801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

samsara said:


> From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.01.24:
> 
> *For the Chinese New Year meal of soldiers stationed in the plateau*_, the logistics support department of the Central Military Commission developed a new type of special dining ration to be dispatched to the front line._
> 
> This is part of the menu. In fact, there are three versions of cuisines, consist of the Northern-style cuisines, Southern-style ones and the Sichuan-style ones.
> 
> View attachment 710619
> 
> View attachment 710620
> 
> View attachment 710621
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH THE SHORT COOKING VIDEO! 👇 👇*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353250869274243074


No vegetarian option?


----------



## samsara

casual said:


> No vegetarian option?


vegetarian ONLY ain't an option, does not fit the conditions and needs of the military men who need lots of nutrition and energy, moreover under harsh winter at the plateau. vegetables are provided as part of the cuisines.


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.01.31:

*The PLA Army Xinjiang Military District introduced the Type 15 light tank for the first time.*_ Immediately after the delivery, the tanks were assigned to a resident training site at 4300 meters above sea level._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355868594677063686
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.01.31:

_The military region of Xinjiang *begins to receive the new ZTQ-15 light tanks*, as well as the 8x8 medical armored vehicles._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355884063651819524


----------



## samsara

*Type 15 tanks advanced to the plateau 15式坦克挺进高原 Military Reports 军事报道*

_*The Type 15 light tan*k, which was shown in the military parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in 2019, has the characteristics of light weight, good protection ability, high information technology and strong attack power. It is another leap forward in the domestic tank technology. It is suitable for fighting in mountains, jungles and high and cold regions on the highlands. _*Recently, this type of tank entered the plateau training field, which is the first time that the Xinjiang Military Area Command troops mounted the Type 15 light tank.*_ (2021-02-01)_





_(English subtitles through caption)_


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

When will these PLA Rockets 
( Type-03 300mm RL is nicknamed BMW launcher in PLA ) 
meet and say Good Morning to all those Snakes USN ships in SCS ??

I have been waiting for this event since the year 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> *Type 15 tanks advanced to the plateau 15式坦克挺进高原 Military Reports 军事报道*
> 
> _*The Type 15 light tan*k, which was shown in the military parade to celebrate the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China in 2019, has the characteristics of light weight, good protection ability, high information technology and strong attack power. It is another leap forward in the domestic tank technology. It is suitable for fighting in mountains, jungles and high and cold regions on the highlands. _*Recently, this type of tank entered the plateau training field, which is the first time that the Xinjiang Military Area Command troops mounted the Type 15 light tank.*_ (2021-02-01)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(English subtitles through caption)_


From OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier on 2021.02.07:

PLA Army Tibet Military Region - Brigade of Type 15 lightweight battle tank training


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358376140788781057
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

战斗力猛增！直击解放军15式轻型坦克挺进高原 新疆军区首次列装“黑豹”！「威虎堂」20210202 | 军迷天下






_The combat effectiveness has been greatly increased! Direct attack on the Type 15 light tanks of the PLAGF and march into the plateau of Xinjiang Military Region to install the "Black Leopard" for the first time! 20210202 | CCTV Military_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Type 15 lightweight tank enters service with PLA's Xinjiang Military Command*

By Gabriel Dominguez | Janes | 2021-02-01

Chinese state-owned television revealed on 30 January that the China *North Industries Group Corporation (NORINCO) Type 15 (also known as ZTQ-15) lightweight battle tank has formally entered service with the Xinjiang Military Command* of the People’s Liberation Army Ground Force (PLAGF).

In its ‘Military Report’ programme China Central Television (CCTV) noted that an undisclosed number of Type 15s was recently delivered to a PLAGF regiment in Xinjiang, making it *“the first lightweight tank to join the military command”*.

It said the Type 15s deployed to the district have been fitted with *new “plateau” engines and oxygen-production equipment* to enable the vehicles and their crews to operate more efficiently at altitudes of *more than 4,300 meters above sea level*.

No details were provided about the number of Type 15s on order for the command but CCTV showed at least 10 examples being transported to a training ground in Xinjiang.

Also shown was a *medical evacuation variant of the ZBL-09 8×8 armoured fighting vehicle* being handed over to the command.

CCTV said that the new vehicles are expected to *“greatly enhance the combat capabilities”* of troops operating in the region.

*Designed to operate in mountainous areas and over terrain that requires a low track pressure,* the Type 15, which according to the Ministry of National Defense (MND) officially entered PLA service in late 2018, is *also known to be fielded by the Tibet Military Command*, which is responsible for the Tibetan Plateau, and the 75th Group Army, which is responsible for guarding China’s ‘southern gate’.

_"The Type 15 tank is easy and flexible to operate and has high mobility, as it is equipped with a new engine designed for plateau missions and an oxygen producer. It also uses new armor materials and stealth technologies, so it has reduced weight but better protection and stealth functions,"_ Zhang Hongjun, a master sergeant class one at the regiment, told CCTV.

The new tanks are much lighter than the People's Liberation Army's Type 96 and Type 99 tanks, allowing it to become a *rapid response ground-based weapon*, with a maximum top speed of 69 kph (43 mph).

_"It also has advanced fire control and weapons systems, and extra battlefield situational awareness capabilities, particularly the ability to identify friends or foes, providing significant convenience to the troops,"_ Hongjun said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From 蜜柑 @KushigumoAkane on 2021.02.10:

*ZTQ-15 @ Xinjiang Military Region*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359058956459536386
_Also known as the Type 15 lightweight tank_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Do any of you have pictures of armored ammo storage in Type 99, 96 or VT4 tanks?


----------

